# 2019 Women's D1 Soccer Talk!!!!



## gkrent

Posting now because announcements are already being made about roster additions, and of course the always (non) telling Spring Season is almost upon us!


----------



## push_up

Let me be first to make the prediction that the UCLA kneelers will not win a national championship in 2019.  The big game choke fest by a certain player will continue.


----------



## gkrent

Already rumors of transfers in the WCC!  I'm waiting patiently for Pepperdine to announce their incoming players...but I'll probably have to wait a few more weeks.   Spring schedule starts in a little over two weeks!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Arizona State picked up a transfer from Virginia.


----------



## Playmaker38

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/2019-division-i-womens-transfer-tracker_aid45556

By no means a comprehensive list but a list nonetheless.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Already rumors of transfers in the WCC!  I'm waiting patiently for Pepperdine to announce their incoming players...but I'll probably have to wait a few more weeks.   Spring schedule starts in a little over two weeks!


transfers to pepperdine?   They lost some really good seniors.  BYU will run the table with Portland and USF right up there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Colorado picked up a transfer.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado picked up a transfer.


I saw that...via instagram I think....
Always some movement at this time of year....wish all the best to those making difficult decisions, it can't be easy.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> transfers to pepperdine?   They lost some really good seniors.  BYU will run the table with Portland and USF right up there.


I love how you say nothing about Santa Clara, revealing your true nature as a pot-stirrer.

USF might not be as strong as they were last year....and rumor has it that St. Mary's will also take a hit.

Edited to add that it is now public on social media, Pepperdine will get a transfer from St. Mary's starting lineup in the form of a WCC all conference centerback.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> I saw that...via instagram I think....
> Always some movement at this time of year....wish all the best to those making difficult decisions, it can't be easy.


It is never easy and why players and their families should pick the school first and realistically assess where they stand in the pecking order and decide based upon where their priorities lie.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I love how you say nothing about Santa Clara, revealing your true nature as a pot-stirrer.
> 
> USF might not be as strong as they were last year....and rumor has it that St. Mary's will also take a hit.



Then I will say it.  Santa Clara graduated their two most key players.  Lowder was a beast in the net and always bailed them out against the top teams.  Sanchez got drafted and was their playmaker and I predict that she is going to be an excellent pro.  Pepperdine should be favored to win the conference although BYU won't be far behind.  This year the WCC will get 3 teams in.  Unfortunately 2 of them will end up with either UCLA, Stanford or $C in their bracket for the round of 16...


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado picked up a transfer.


this is the one I was hoping would stay in SoCal


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> this is the one I was hoping would stay in SoCal


Makes sense.  I also noticed that the Pepperdine vs UCLA game will be at a neutral site this season.  I will definitely be there!  Should be a nice 4 day vacation.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Makes sense.  I also noticed that the Pepperdine vs UCLA game will be at a neutral site this season.  I will definitely be there!  Should be a nice 4 day vacation.


Oh I'm going to that too!  Making it a long weekend


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Oh I'm going to that too!  Making it a long weekend


There is only one school in D1 with a better location than Pepperdine so no shock that you guys make that where you play a neutral site game!  Pure genius!  Good luck to your player this season!  I am expecting big things from her!


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Then I will say it.  Santa Clara graduated their two most key players.  Lowder was a beast in the net and always bailed them out against the top teams.  Sanchez got drafted and was their playmaker and I predict that she is going to be an excellent pro.  Pepperdine should be favored to win the conference although BYU won't be far behind.  This year the WCC will get 3 teams in.  Unfortunately 2 of them will end up with either UCLA, Stanford or $C in their bracket for the round of 16...


Fantasy my friend, pure fantasy.  Santa Clara had four players named to the first team all conference list last year.  They only lose one of them (Sanchez).  SC's best player, Hedge, was also the WCC player of the year (not one of the two most key players?).  She returns, along with Turnbow, and Lorea.  SC also has two very good freshman midfielders returning, along with the Gatorade HS player of the year coming in to play defense.  Pepperdine had the best goalkeeper in the league last year and her name wasn't Lowder.  Like Lowder, the Pepperdine goalkeeper is graduating along with Harbison and Settles.  Pepperdine has some very good young players, but they will struggle to keep up.


----------



## gkrent

Glen said:


> Fantasy my friend, pure fantasy.  Santa Clara had four players named to the first team all conference list last year.  They only lose one of them (Sanchez).  SC's best player, Hedge, was also the WCC player of the year (not one of the two most key players?).  She returns, along with Turnbow, and Lorea.  SC also has two very good freshman midfielders returning, along with the Gatorade HS player of the year coming in to play defense.  Pepperdine had the best goalkeeper in the league last year and her name wasn't Lowder.  Like Lowder, the Pepperdine goalkeeper is graduating along with Harbison and Settles.  Pepperdine has some very good young players, but they will struggle to keep up.


You forgot to mention that Turnbow also won WCC Freshman of the year.  Very Very good squad that Pepp put to bed two years in a row.  I think they will keep up.  I've heard the next GK up is pretty good.


----------



## Glen

gkrent said:


> You forgot to mention that Turnbow also won WCC Freshman of the year.  Very Very good squad that Pepp put to bed two years in a row.  I think they will keep up.  I've heard the next GK up is pretty good.


How did Pepperdine do in the tournament last year?  I forgot that too . . .


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepp loses 2 kids to the NWSL, both were very good.  SC loses 1.  I think the loses are heavier with Pepperdine. 

Pepperdine goes to USF and SC.  Tough road.  The St. Mary’s transfer won’t help.  There was no player on that Gael team that is better than middle of the row Pepp players.

2019 it will be BYU and a battle for a 2nd spot between USF, SC and Portland.  Pepp almost in there.

San Diego, Pacific and Loyola will battle for middle of the road.

Gonzaga (who had heavy losses) and St. Mary’s (Who have a lame duck coach and lost one of their better players to transfer) will bring up the rear.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Fantasy my friend, pure fantasy.  Santa Clara had four players named to the first team all conference list last year.  They only lose one of them (Sanchez).  SC's best player, Hedge, was also the WCC player of the year (not one of the two most key players?).  She returns, along with Turnbow, and Lorea.  SC also has two very good freshman midfielders returning, along with the Gatorade HS player of the year coming in to play defense.  Pepperdine had the best goalkeeper in the league last year and her name wasn't Lowder.  Like Lowder, the Pepperdine goalkeeper is graduating along with Harbison and Settles.  Pepperdine has some very good young players, but they will struggle to keep up.


Lowder had 8 saves against North Carolina and 13 against Stanford.  They were 1-0-1 against 2 College Cup teams because of some pretty outstanding goalkeeping on her part.  

I look forward to seeing both teams this season and hope both of them only lose one game.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Arizona State picked up a transfer from Virginia.


Not new news (least in the NE), but Tennessee picking up a local Socal, 5th yr graduate transfer from Yale.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Makes sense.  I also noticed that the Pepperdine vs UCLA game will be at a neutral site this season.  I will definitely be there!  Should be a nice 4 day vacation.


Where are you finding spring schedules?


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Where are you finding spring schedules?


The game that I was referring to is a regular season game although they will also be meeting in the spring with both teams.  Some schools are releasing their spring schedules online.  Your player should have their spring and preliminary fall schedule already.  If you offer sushi they might even email it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado picked up a transfer.


Are you talking about Sharts or another transfer.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> The game that I was referring to is a regular season game although they will also be meeting in the spring with both teams.  Some schools are releasing their spring schedules online.  Your player should have their spring and preliminary fall schedule already.  If you offer sushi they might even email it to you.  Good luck to you and your player.


Saw her this weekend and no mention of a schedule. Spring schedule is supposed to come out this week, which is good since we know the first spring game is the 16th.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Are you talking about Sharts or another transfer.


I'm going to refrain from any names related to any transfers that my player might be associated with.  I will tell you there has only been one transfer out since she has been there.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Saw her this weekend and no mention of a schedule. Spring schedule is supposed to come out this week, which is good since we know the first spring game is the 16th.


They are notoriously tight lipped about these things.  I have found that sushi and shopping helps get info more quickly.  I also add that if she wants me to go to the games (particularly the ones during the work week) that I need some advance notice.  She missed all of last spring and this is her last one so she has been on top of it.

Try sushi and shopping at the Carlsbad Outlets.  My player is coming home this weekend and that is on our agenda.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Try sushi and shopping at the Carlsbad Outlets.  My player is coming home this weekend and that is on our agenda.


Have fun this weekend! We were told there are games on the 16th and 23rd and that the schedule would be out this week.


----------



## gkrent

Glen said:


> How did Pepperdine do in the tournament last year?  I forgot that too . . .









One could argue we got the shaft on the at large draw.  When's the last time Santa Clara enjoyed the conference title?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> One could argue we got the shaft on the at large draw.  When's the last time Santa Clara enjoyed the conference title?



Pepperdine should have gotten in.  Honestly they would have done better than Minnesota, San Jose State, North Carolina State and some of those other programs that got 5-0 scores or similar put on them....


----------



## eastbaysoccer

San Jose State won their tournament and deserved to go just as every other small conference champ.  That’s what makes the tournament fun.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> San Jose State won their tournament and deserved to go just as every other small conference champ.  That’s what makes the tournament fun.


Of course they deserved to go.  However, they weren't anywhere close to a challenge and at least Pepperdine would have held the Bruins to 3 goals or less.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Not new news (least in the NE), but Tennessee picking up a local Socal, 5th yr graduate transfer from Yale.


That is big news.  She is a HUGE loss for Yale and a great pickup for the Vols.


----------



## Glen

gkrent said:


> When's the last time Santa Clara enjoyed the conference title?


I'm not sure, but I'm certain it was more recent than Pepperdine's last national championship.  SCU has been pretty mediocre as of late.  In the last three years, SCU has only managed as many tournament victories as Tim Ward put together in his three best seasons with Pepperdine.  At least Timbre rocks.


----------



## MarkM

MakeAPlay said:


> That is big news.  She is a HUGE loss for Yale and a great pickup for the Vols.


How can that be?  Good college players don't matriculate from Legends.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MarkM said:


> How can that be?  Good college players don't matriculate from Legends.


I agree but a broken clock is right twice a day so it must MA o’clock right now.  

If you want to make it about Legends we can run the numbers compared to Surf, Blues, Slammers, etc. but it won’t look good for them....


----------



## Zerodenero

MarkM said:


> How can that be?  Good college players don't matriculate from Legends.


Hold up. This is Captain Cali’s cue .....


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> That is big news.  She is a HUGE loss for Yale and a great pickup for the Vols.


No doubt...impact player with Power, speed AND skill.  She spent time with us over the holidays. Wonderful young lady who’ll make an even greater impact saving lives. 

I ask, Nature?....or ....nurture?


----------



## gkrent

Pepp starts spring action this weekend against CSUN and UNLV!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepp starts spring action this weekend against CSUN and UNLV!



What day's?  The team that I cheer for has a scrimmage on Tuesday against some team.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Pepp starts spring action this weekend against CSUN and UNLV!


Good luck this year.
Your daughter will carry the torch for a fantastic goalie legacy at Pepperdine.
She gonna kick ass!

Ima try and make a couple games this season.
Its such a fun team to watch.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Pepp starts spring action this weekend against CSUN and UNLV!


I will be at the March 30th game, hoping to see some ex teammates play each other.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> What day's?  The team that I cheer for has a scrimmage on Tuesday against some team.  Good luck to your player.


Sunday, starting at 1130


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck this year.
> Your daughter will carry the torch for a fantastic goalie legacy at Pepperdine.
> She gonna kick ass!
> 
> Ima try and make a couple games this season.
> Its such a fun team to watch.


I hope so!  Keeping my fingers crossed she stays healthy!  Make sure you say hi if you show up!


----------



## soccer661

Healthy for all of these girls is KEY!!! 
So excited for your kid gkrent!! Waiting & being patient can be so tough mentally-- we know this first hand as well! 
Good luck this weekend- would like an update later- since I guessing this isn't streaming live anywhere is it??


----------



## outside!

CSUF cancelled their game this weekend to protect the field. I would not be surprised if other SoCal colleges with grass fields do the same.


----------



## Anomaly

outside! said:


> CSUF cancelled their game this weekend to protect the field. I would not be surprised if other SoCal colleges with grass fields do the same.


Unfortunate.

As a UNLV parent, is it even worth it to try and make the drive down to Malibu this weekend? It's pouring buckets in the valley as well...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anomaly said:


> Unfortunate.
> 
> As a UNLV parent, is it even worth it to try and make the drive down to Malibu this weekend? It's pouring buckets in the valley as well...


It’s supposed to be raining Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Anomaly

MakeAPlay said:


> It’s supposed to be raining Saturday and Sunday.


Duly noted.


----------



## El Clasico

outside! said:


> CSUF cancelled their game this weekend to protect the field. I would not be surprised if other SoCal colleges with grass fields do the same.


CSUF got a new grass field?


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Healthy for all of these girls is KEY!!!
> So excited for your kid gkrent!! Waiting & being patient can be so tough mentally-- we know this first hand as well!
> Good luck this weekend- would like an update later- since I guessing this isn't streaming live anywhere is it??


This is an excellent opportunity year for your player too.  5 or 6 starters gone off of her squad I believe, including a particular position that she prefers.


----------



## outside!

El Clasico said:


> CSUF got a new grass field?


As far as I know, they have always had a grass field. It is a beautiful, big field and is in what is probably the best college soccer stadium in SoCal.


----------



## gkrent

Anomaly said:


> Unfortunate.
> 
> As a UNLV parent, is it even worth it to try and make the drive down to Malibu this weekend? It's pouring buckets in the valley as well...


I heard this morning that the games are still on.


----------



## Anomaly

gkrent said:


> I heard this morning that the games are still on.


Great news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## gkrent

Spring action update:

Pepp 5 CSUN 1
UNLV 2 CSUN 1
Pepp 1 UNLV 0

Boy did I like what I saw today!!


----------



## gkrent

I just want to add that the UNLV families are as cool as can be!  I hope they come again!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I just want to add that the UNLV families are as cool as can be!  I hope they come again!


For the most part by the time that they get to Division 1 all of the parents of gone through a lot to get there and they are for the most part just enjoying the end of a long ride.  I just hope for a clean bill of health for my player, her teammates, and all of her opponents.  

A natty wouldn't hurt either....  Good luck to all who have loved ones playing soccer.  I'm looking forward to one more good year.


----------



## UOP

Pacific in the WCC hopes to improve in 2019.   We don't expect to be in the top or middle of the pack this year but hope to be more competitive with our existing and incoming young core, many of which are from So Cal.   At our tiny school, in the middle of Stockton, it takes numerous years to build a program after a coaching change 3 years ago.  4 years into the rebuild the coach will now have all of her recruits on the field.  Let's see if we can pull ourselves out of the WCC cellar.


----------



## gkrent

UOP said:


> Pacific in the WCC hopes to improve in 2019.   We don't expect to be in the top or middle of the pack this year but hope to be more competitive with our existing and incoming young core, many of which are from So Cal.   At our tiny school, in the middle of Stockton, it takes numerous years to build a program after a coaching change 3 years ago.  4 years into the rebuild the coach will now have all of her recruits on the field.  Let's see if we can pull ourselves out of the WCC cellar.


Pacific had some gems in the past...I remember this absolute beast AH who was feared by all in the WCC when she was there.   I know one player incoming this fall that will add a level of IQ...I think the days of UOP being the whipping post of the conference are numbered.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pacific had some gems in the past...I remember this absolute beast AH who was feared by all in the WCC when she was there.   I know one player incoming this fall that will add a level of IQ...I think the days of UOP being the whipping post of the conference are numbered.


What's your picks for next season in the WCC?  Which of the usual 3 suspects will it be this year?  Are USD and LMU going to break the oligarchy at the top of the conference.  I believe 2 of the contenders and one of the outsiders have a date with my favorite team this year.  It should be interesting.  The spring should be an interesting preview however don't be surprised if the squad in baby blue looks slightly different come the fall.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> What's your picks for next season in the WCC?  Which of the usual 3 suspects will it be this year?  Are USD and LMU going to break the oligarchy at the top of the conference.  I believe 2 of the contenders and one of the outsiders have a date with my favorite team this year.  It should be interesting.  The spring should be an interesting preview however don't be surprised if the squad in baby blue looks slightly different come the fall.



It's going to be BYU, Pepperdine and Santa Clara with interference from Portland, USF and USD.

LMU, Pacific, LMU, Gonzaga will battle for the lower spots.   Expecting more parity between 6 - 9 in 2019.


----------



## Just A Dad

https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/arizona-investigations/2019/02/11/gcu-soccer-players-accuse-coach-derek-leader-ruling-by-fear/2550530002/

interesting article about the GCU womens soccer coaches

Also NAU still has not hired a new head coach after the head coach resigned after 18 years


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> It's going to be BYU, Pepperdine and Santa Clara with interference from Portland, USF and USD.
> 
> LMU, Pacific, LMU, Gonzaga will battle for the lower spots.   Expecting more parity between 6 - 9 in 2019.


My player will get to see 3 of those teams and I am really excited about the game against Pepp.  Hopefully @gkrent and the Pepperdine crew will break bread with me and some of the other rival fans that make the trip out to the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Spring starts today for UCLA a 7pm against the University of Victoria.  It could be a rough one.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Just A Dad said:


> https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/arizona-investigations/2019/02/11/gcu-soccer-players-accuse-coach-derek-leader-ruling-by-fear/2550530002/
> 
> interesting article about the GCU womens soccer coaches
> 
> Also NAU still has not hired a new head coach after the head coach resigned after 18 years


Following this story closely...Derek Leader and GCU staff are top notch.  Give the facts and circumstances time to unfold.


----------



## socalkdg

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Following this story closely...Derek Leader and GCU staff are top notch.  Give the facts and circumstances time to unfold.


Hasn't exercise been used as punishment in almost every sport?  I know in basketball they run lines if practice isn't what it should be.   Obviously getting all the facts is important from all sides.


----------



## Just A Dad

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Following this story closely...Derek Leader and GCU staff are top notch.  Give the facts and circumstances time to unfold.


 Sounds like most of the complaints are from players recruited by the former coach


----------



## Playmaker38

It’s a whole new ball game when it comes to coaching and players feelings. What used to be seen as character building is now seen as bullying. Being told you’re not great at something or that you need to work harder, or even getting dropped or cut, players take it as an affront to who they are as person rather than specific to their abilities as a player. 

See what is happening with the Australian national team right now 4 months from the World Cup. 

Not taking a stance either way on what Derek Leader may or may not have done. Just a commentary on the generation of players we are currently producing.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

Playmaker38 said:


> It’s a whole new ball game when it comes to coaching and players feelings. What used to be seen as character building is now seen as bullying. Being told you’re not great at something or that you need to work harder, or even getting dropped or cut, players take it as an affront to who they are as person rather than specific to their abilities as a player.
> 
> See what is happening with the Australian national team right now 4 months from the World Cup.
> 
> Not taking a stance either way on what Derek Leader may or may not have done. Just a commentary on the generation of players we are currently producing.





Just A Dad said:


> Sounds like most of the complaints are from players recruited by the former coach



Another perspective to consider is that coaches are responsible for their staff - just like if you are a manager or business leader, you are responsible for what your reports do/say while on the job.  When a new coach inherits staff from the previous coach, what they do/say becomes the new coaches responsibility.  Isn't that why most new head coaches eventually bring in their own staff (assistant coaches, trainers, etc.)?   Like any business situation, if an employee is no longer employed but were responsible for acting or doing something inappropriate, the liability falls on those who were responsible and are still there to blame.  Often that perspective isn't factored in, especially in the court of public/media opinion.  There are many (one that rhymes with Faker) club coaches that are 10K times more disrespectful and even verbally abusive toward their players than the accusations in this case.


----------



## Zerodenero

Keepers_Keeper said:


> ......... There are many (one that rhymes with Faker) club coaches that are 10K times more disrespectful and even verbally abusive toward their players than the accusations in this case.


Oooh ooh ooh.....lemme guess.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My player will get to see 3 of those teams and I am really excited about the game against Pepp.  Hopefully @gkrent and the Pepperdine crew will break bread with me and some of the other rival fans that make the trip out to the game.


I think we can rally the Pepp crew for some pre game libations!!  Are you talking spring or the much anticipated and hotly envied fall matchups?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Makes sense.  I also noticed that the Pepperdine vs UCLA game will be at a neutral site this season.  I will definitely be there!  Should be a nice 4 day vacation.


I’ll be there as well. Let’s all meet up for some pre-game pops.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’ll be there as well. Let’s all meet up for some pre-game pops.


Hey Speed, how's the knee?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Speed, how's the knee?


Well, based upon what I saw last weekend, I'd say better than ever. That said, I say a little prayer before every game for her and EVERY player on the pitch.

The team looks great already and will only get better this spring. Despite the players lost to graduation, this defense looks incredible. Those counting Pepp out will be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Coach's salaries 2017 women and some mens:

UCLA              240,173
UCLA (men)  227,000
CAL (men)     193,845
CAL                 147,063
SDSU              122,187
UCI                  101,986
Long Beach    108,148
SJSU                106,951
UC Davis         88,917
UCR                  87,882
CAL Poly         86,041
UCSB                81,257
UCSD                74,636
UC Merced       64,334


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> What's your picks for next season in the WCC?  Which of the usual 3 suspects will it be this year?  Are USD and LMU going to break the oligarchy at the top of the conference.


USD had a lot of injured players on the bench this weekend and only 1 sub against CSUF. Final score CSUF up 5-0 at the end of three "halves".


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coach's salaries 2017 women and some mens:
> 
> UCLA              240,173
> UCLA (men)  227,000
> CAL (men)     193,845
> CAL                 147,063
> SDSU              122,187
> UCI                  101,986
> Long Beach    108,148
> SJSU                106,951
> UC Davis         88,917
> UCR                  87,882
> CAL Poly         86,041
> UCSB                81,257
> UCSD                74,636
> UC Merced       64,334


Some coaches pick up a few extra bucks teaching phys ed classes and running camps.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Well, based upon what I saw last weekend, I'd say better than ever. That said, I say a little prayer before every game for her and EVERY player on the pitch.
> 
> The team looks great already and will only get better this spring. Despite the players lost to graduation, this defense looks incredible. Those counting Pepp out will be in for a rude awakening.


Are you going to the game against my kid's team at the neutral site in August?  First round is on me!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’ll be there as well. Let’s all meet up for some pre-game pops.


I probably should have read this post first.  I look forward to it sir and I am glad that your player is back at full strength.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I think we can rally the Pepp crew for some pre game libations!!  Are you talking spring or the much anticipated and hotly envied fall matchups?


I am talking about the fall matchup however, the new brewery in Westwood is more than capable of hosting in the Spring.  Maybe not as nice a location as we will get to enjoy this fall but I am down to hang with the Pepperdine crew anytime.  I cheer for them in every game except one.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I am talking about the fall matchup however, the new brewery in Westwood is more than capable of hosting in the Spring.  Maybe not as nice a location as we will get to enjoy this fall but I am down to hang with the Pepperdine crew anytime.  I cheer for them in every game except one.


Count me in on both matches!


----------



## PLSAP

Hi guys been a while again but another question here pls don't attack me lol... successful walk on stories other than for AA of UCLA? Any at Penn State? University of Oregon? ect?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Pepp has scrimmages against UC Riverside and a Japanese All-Star team this weekend. I’ll be down to watch these matches so looking forward to seeing my Pep peeps out there.

What other games are going on this weekend?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Accidentally posted twice.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepp has scrimmages against UC Riverside and a Japanese All-Star team this weekend. I’ll be down to watch these matches so looking forward to seeing my Pep peeps out there.
> 
> What other games are going on this weekend?


Soccer For Hope round robin at CSUF on Saturday.
10:00 AM CSUF vs CPP
11:30 AM  LMU vs CPP
2:30 PM   CSUF vs LMU


----------



## soccer661

Fun!

What days and times are the Pepperdine games this weekend?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

soccer661 said:


> Fun!
> 
> What days and times are the Pepperdine games this weekend?


Both are at 11:00 am. UC Riverside (Saturday)/Japanese All-Stars (Sunday). No bleachers up yet so bring your chairs.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> No bleachers up yet so bring your chairs.


Did I hear correctly that there are plans to build new bleachers/stadium for the soccer field? Do you know the status? A visit to the campus shows a glaring disparity between the baseball and soccer facilities.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> Did I hear correctly that there are plans to build new bleachers/stadium for the soccer field? Do you know the status? A visit to the campus shows a glaring disparity between the baseball and soccer facilities.


I personally have heard nothing about new bleachers but I do know there is a fundraising campaign to purchase and install lights. I am a proponent of new bleachers however, I am not feeling the lights so much. Can't see that beautiful view of the Pacific Ocean at night.

When they added the new dorms behind/above the soccer field, I discussed with others how it would have been cool if they dug out the hillside between the road above and the track that goes around the field and built a locker room for the girls and then put some stands above it. If you've been to Stanford's Cagan Stadium it would look something like that.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> I personally have heard nothing about new bleachers but I do know there is a fundraising campaign to purchase and install lights. I am a proponent of new bleachers however, I am not feeling the lights so much. Can't see that beautiful view of the Pacific Ocean at night.
> 
> When they added the new dorms behind/above the soccer field, I discussed with others how it would have been cool if they dug out the hillside between the road above and the track that goes around the field and built a locker room for the girls and then put some stands above it. If you've been to Stanford's Cagan Stadium it would look something like that.


A locker room and *gasp* maybe a restroom?  of their very own?!


----------



## outside!

The team certainly deserves better. Pepperdine has a great women's soccer program with excellent players and staff, but quite frankly they are not valued as much by the decision makers as the baseball team does. Actions/facilities speak louder than words.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Both are at 11:00 am. UC Riverside (Saturday)/Japanese All-Stars (Sunday). No bleachers up yet so bring your chairs.


I heard that it was 2PM  kickoff on Saturday and 12PM kickoff on Sunday....


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepp has scrimmages against UC Riverside and a Japanese All-Star team this weekend. I’ll be down to watch these matches so looking forward to seeing my Pep peeps out there.
> 
> What other games are going on this weekend?


UCLA plays the same JFA Academy on Friday at 5:30pm.  It won't be a good game but it will be nice to see some prep before the game against the NWSL team next Saturday at Silverlakes.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I heard that it was 2PM  kickoff on Saturday and 12PM kickoff on Sunday....


My player sent me a screen shot beginning of February of a printed schedule of all the spring games and they were both listed as 11:00 am but maybe that changed?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA plays the same JFA Academy on Friday at 5:30pm.  It won't be a good game but it will be nice to see some prep before the game against the NWSL team next Saturday at Silverlakes.


Ahh! Mercedes golf carts and sushi! Nice!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I heard that it was 2PM  kickoff on Saturday and 12PM kickoff on Sunday....


You are correct. 2 & 12 it is. Gives me time to run up to Neptune’s for a couple brews.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA plays the same JFA Academy on Friday at 5:30pm.  It won't be a good game but it will be nice to see some prep before the game against the NWSL team next Saturday at Silverlakes.


What is this JFA/Japanese All-Stars?  Are these women?  University-Aged?  Club ladies?  Japanese players good enough for all stars but not good enough for the SheBelieves cup?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> What is this JFA/Japanese All-Stars?  Are these women?  University-Aged?  Club ladies?  Japanese players good enough for all stars but not good enough for the SheBelieves cup?


They are a college aged team.  Well below the national team level.  Basically the equivalent of a Japanese D1 college team.


----------



## CaliKlines

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ahh! Mercedes golf carts and sushi! Nice!


Don't forget the dry aged New York Strip with lobster mashed potatoes...and the shrimp and andouille sausage appetizer is phenomenal. Also generous pours of your favorite Native American spirit...
https://fieldhouserestaurant.com/


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> They are a college aged team.  Well below the national team level.  Basically the equivalent of a Japanese D1 college team.


Sounds like it will be a fun game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

CaliKlines said:


> Don't forget the dry aged New York Strip with lobster mashed potatoes...and the shrimp and andouille sausage appetizer is phenomenal. Also generous pours of your favorite Native American spirit...
> https://fieldhouserestaurant.com/


This is at the field???


----------



## CaliKlines

The Fieldhouse has multiple viewing decks that facilitate spectator viewing of many fields, but with 24 fields, it’s impossible to see all of the action on each pitch. The Fieldhouse bar has a dual level deck with a great view of the artificial turf fields. Tremendous burgers and pizza too...


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Sounds like it will be a fun game.


I'm just hoping for no injuries.  Everything is on schedule for the team to be 100% in August other than one freshman that will miss this season due to an ACL.  Senior season for the 2016 recruiting class so this is their last spring.  They will be at full strength for the next month then they will be missing their maestro for the month of June, however, unlike her freshman year with the Olympics she will be back in plenty of time for summer school (she is an engineering major) and the other three injured players will be back at least 3 weeks before the season starts.  This spring is about building up their depth and getting ready for a run at a second star for their kit.

So yes it should be fun.  They have been looking really good in training.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> This is at the field???


What, they don't have cocktails and meats at facilities in NorCal?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> What, they don't have cocktails and meats at facilities in NorCal?


Uhhh, no. We had to smuggle that stuff in.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Uhhh, no. We had to smuggle that stuff in.


I know people that are pros at that now!


----------



## outside!

outside! said:


> Soccer For Hope round robin at CSUF on Saturday.
> 10:00 AM CSUF vs CPP
> 11:30 AM  LMU vs CPP
> 2:30 PM   CSUF vs LMU


My apologies, I typed in the wrong schedule. The above times are actually for 3/23/19.

Tomorrow's (3/9/19) schedule is:
10:00 AM CSUF vs Cal Baptist
 2:00 PM CSUF vs CSU Los Angeles


----------



## gkrent

Today was a weird game...

Pepp 7  UCR 3


----------



## CaliKlines

Spring games are always an odd event. Different formations, different players. All experimentation. Means nothing. Regularly playing 3 halves.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp vs Japan 2-2


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepp vs Japan 2-2


How did your player play?  UCLA won 2-0 against the same team.  It was 2-0 in the first 35 minutes and then they pretty much cleared the bench.  It was nice having everyone get significant minutes.  Minutes are hard to come by in Westwood especially outside of the first 16-18.  My player is extremely impressed by her teammate that will be replacing the one graduating starter.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> How did your player play?  UCLA won 2-0 against the same team.  It was 2-0 in the first 35 minutes and then they pretty much cleared the bench.  It was nice having everyone get significant minutes.  Minutes are hard to come by in Westwood especially outside of the first 16-18.  My player is extremely impressed by her teammate that will be replacing the one graduating starter.


It looked like we were going to pound them in the first half, then the second half we turned off the afterburners.  On a positive note, our attacks are some of the best I've seen yet.  Lots of options!  Spring is weird...lots of rotation but its nice to see the depth in action!  I try to refrain from commenting on my own player's performance publicly but I'm sure you will hear plenty of analysis in person LOL


----------



## Swoosh

USC 4 - Japan 0


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> It looked like we were going to pound them in the first half, then the second half we turned off the afterburners.  On a positive note, our attacks are some of the best I've seen yet.  Lots of options!  Spring is weird...lots of rotation but its nice to see the depth in action!  I try to refrain from commenting on my own player's performance publicly but I'm sure you will hear plenty of analysis in person LOL


GKR’s player is playing great! Nothing to worry about there. From my perspective the entire team is playing well. Coaching staff is just trying to give everybody ample playing time and some experimenting is going on trying different players in different positions. Pretty much what you’d expect in the spring. I am really excited about this upcoming season as I think we will do well.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> USC 4 - Japan 0


They were probably tired from playing Pepp.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> GKR’s player is playing great! Nothing to worry about there. From my perspective the entire team is playing well. Coaching staff is just trying to give everybody ample playing time and some experimenting is going on trying different players in different positions. Pretty much what you’d expect in the spring. I am really excited about this upcoming season as I think we will do well.


I assumed that she was playing well.  Spring is great because it's a chance for everyone to show that they deserve to get on the field when it counts.  I agree that there is a TON of experimenting going on that will serve it's purpose down the road.  I'm glad that I get to see my player lined up to play my second favorite team at least 2 more times.  If you are in town on the 14th of April I hope to see you at the new watering hole that opened up a couple steps from the old watering hole.  I hope that Pepperdine wins all of their games (except for when they line up against my kiddo).  Continued good fortune to you and your family.


----------



## Zerodenero

Where there’s smoke, there’s fire....


www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/03/12/former-women-soccer-coach-yale-faces-federal-charges-bribery-plot-tied-school-acceptance/EMSUoJyST0cWH03EBYL3yM/amp.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> where there’s smoke, there’s fire.
> 
> www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/03/12/former-women-soccer-coach-yale-faces-federal-charges-bribery-plot-tied-school-acceptance/EMSUoJyST0cWH03EBYL3yM/amp.html


WOW!!!  I mean admission to Yale is worth some serious coin but.....


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> WOW!!!  I mean admission to Yale is worth some serious coin but.....


It’s really sad. Think about the locker room.....When you’re player, you know who can play, and we’ll....who can’t.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> It’s really sad. Think about the locker room.....When you’re player, you know who can play, and we’ll....who can’t.


That must really suck.  The players definitely know who belongs.....


----------



## Glen

Zerodenero said:


> It’s really sad. Think about the locker room.....When you’re player, you know who can play, and we’ll....who can’t.


Is it really a kid on the team?  It sounded like a kid that just got admission using a recruiting profile, but the kid doesn't actually play on the team.  Sounds like I misread the complaint.


----------



## soccerobserver

Holy Cow! As Glen said, some did  not even play the designated sport!

From TMZ:  "As for Loughlin, she and her husband -- ..., the founder of Mossimo clothing -- allegedly paid $500,000 to have their 2 daughters designated as recruits for the crew team at USC ... despite the fact they did not actually participate in crew. *However, the feds say Mossimo sent action photos of their daughters on rowing machines*. Mossimo was also charged in the indictment."

https://www.tmz.com/2019/03/12/felicity-huffman-lori-loughlin-arrested-college-admissions-bribery-scam/


----------



## Glen

Glen said:


> Is it really a kid on the team?  It sounded like a kid that just got admission using a recruiting profile, but the kid doesn't actually play on the team.  Sounds like I misread the complaint.


https://www.justice.gov/file/1142886/download


----------



## Dubs

Zerodenero said:


> Where there’s smoke, there’s fire....
> 
> 
> www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/03/12/former-women-soccer-coach-yale-faces-federal-charges-bribery-plot-tied-school-acceptance/EMSUoJyST0cWH03EBYL3yM/amp.html


Holy shit!


----------



## Glen

Glen said:


> https://www.justice.gov/file/1142886/download



More - https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/12/us/college-admission-cheating-scheme/index.html


----------



## Zerodenero

Glen said:


> Is it really a kid on the team?  It sounded like a kid that just got admission using a recruiting profile, but the kid doesn't actually play on the team.  Sounds like I misread the complaint.


Yes. Haven’t gone thru all details. But my kid mentioned 1 kid never played, couldn’t play (ability) and didn’t know why or how she got there.


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> Yes. Haven’t gone thru all details. But my kid mentioned 1 kid never played, couldn’t play (ability) and didn’t know why or how she got there.


I heard in the press conference that most of the bribes were used to get the applicant designated as a recruit, while not actually making the team.  They did not specify in the presser which coaches exactly did what.  Crazy!!


----------



## soccer661

Zerodenero said:


> Yes. Haven’t gone thru all details. But my kid mentioned 1 kid never played, couldn’t play (ability) and didn’t know why or how she got there.


So Zero-- did your DD just think she was a "walk-on" of some sort?
So were these kids actually on teams or not at all?

CRAZY!! HOLY SMOKES!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.bruinsnation.com/ucla-mens-soccer/2019/3/12/18261823/ucla-mens-soccer-coach-jorge-salcedo-charged-in-latest-admissions-scandal

This rabbit hole (like most) goes pretty deep...


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.bruinsnation.com/ucla-mens-soccer/2019/3/12/18261823/ucla-mens-soccer-coach-jorge-salcedo-charged-in-latest-admissions-scandal
> 
> This rabbit hole (like most) goes pretty deep...


Dam! Those rabbit holes will pop up all over the country as this investigation continues.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.bruinsnation.com/ucla-mens-soccer/2019/3/12/18261823/ucla-mens-soccer-coach-jorge-salcedo-charged-in-latest-admissions-scandal
> 
> This rabbit hole (like most) goes pretty deep...


WOW


----------



## push_up

MAP et al. will probably go to jail over this one as well.  How much did you pay out MAP?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> WOW


Yeah.  That connection is not good.  I know of the recruit that they are referring to in that link.  I am fearing the info that is coming my way shortly regarding it, although at least the fire is only burning the neighbor's house instead of being in the living room.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The good news for all of those involved is that since Manafort got 47 months for bank fraud, filing false tax returns and failure to report foreign assets on the order of millions, they likely will just pay a fine and get fired.  The rich people (1%ers) trying to play like the wealthy (.1%ers) will just have to deal with the shame that their kid's don't deserve the names on their degrees (not like that is something new).  

This stuff is nothing new.  It's funny though how people are acting surprised that rich people do shady things.  If you grew up as a minority this is seriously just status quo stuff that you just sort of accept at a young age...


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> The good news for all of those involved is that since Manafort got 47 months for bank fraud, filing false tax returns and failure to report foreign assets on the order of millions, they likely will just pay a fine and get fired.  The rich people (1%ers) trying to play like the wealthy (.1%ers) will just have to deal with the shame that their kid's don't deserve the names on their degrees (not like that is something new).
> 
> This stuff is nothing new.  It's funny though how people are acting surprised that rich people do shady things.  If you grew up as a minority this is seriously just status quo stuff that you just sort of accept at a young age...


I think shock from this came from college sports, which was used as the platform. And how easy it was to do.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> I think shock from this came from college sports, which was used as the platform. And how easy it was to do.


Lack of oversight is a real problem in America.  People can pretty much do any shady thing that they want as long as they aren't caught doing it.  You see it every day in how people behave.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Lack of oversight is a real problem in America.  People can pretty much do any shady thing that they want as long as they aren't caught doing it.  You see it every day in how people behave.


With the amount of money being funneled to get ones child into a university they other wise would not was a new "shady".


----------



## push_up

Parents like MAP have been doing this for years.  I bet if you look into the deposits of club coaches you will see monthly payments for starts and playing time.  Club coaches are known to facilitate these payments to college coaches as "donations."


----------



## surfrider

I think this is just the beginning of this.  Will be curious to seee how much carnage is yet to come. This singer guy can bury a ton of people to get his sentence reduced and already seems to be cooperating


----------



## El Clasico

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dam! Those rabbit holes will pop up all over the country as this investigation continues.


Those rabbit holes are in a lot of cities and High Schools as well.  This investigation will only make the bribes more expensive. Does anybody with a lick of common sense really think that High School coaches or ADs aren't taking kickbacks to allow one club over another to use their facilities?  Isn't there one such local club that goes and puts high school coaches on their payroll to access to their fields.  This is the bigger crime. A rich kid getting a fake degree really doesn't change much in the big picture as they were rich to begin with and will be rich afterwards.

The real crime is that this seems to be happening in cities and schools all over southern California where local kids playing in Sunday leagues have to scrounge for a patch of grass to practice on in the dark while these big buck clubs get all the premium fields with lights.  How can any city or school grant exclusive use to these big companies looking to get bigger to make more money? I know some idiot that doesn't understand non profits is going to respond and say that they are non profits so it isn't about money. Use your time more wisely and read up on these non profit scams before commenting. There are kids in my neighborhood that have no place to play or practice because big clubs have taken over all the grass in the neighborhood. It wasn't like that when my kids were young. At least these kids are better behaved now days. In my day, we would have made it so all these rich people and their fancy cars wouldn't want to drive, let alone park, in our neighborhood.

Somebody convince me that these coaches and city employees are not getting coin under the table.  Schools and Cities should open up the fields to all parties equally.  If it cost $10 bucks, then whoever pays the $10 bucks should be allowed to use it. It should not be exclusive to people that don't even live in the city or go to the school.


----------



## LASTMAN14

El Clasico said:


> Those rabbit holes are in a lot of cities and High Schools as well.  This investigation will only make the bribes more expensive. Does anybody with a lick of common sense really think that High School coaches or ADs aren't taking kickbacks to allow one club over another to use their facilities?  Isn't there one such local club that goes and puts high school coaches on their payroll to access to their fields.  This is the bigger crime. A rich kid getting a fake degree really doesn't change much in the big picture as they were rich to begin with and will be rich afterwards.
> 
> The real crime is that this seems to be happening in cities and schools all over southern California where local kids playing in Sunday leagues have to scrounge for a patch of grass to practice on in the dark while these big buck clubs get all the premium fields with lights.  How can any city or school grant exclusive use to these big companies looking to get bigger to make more money? I know some idiot that doesn't understand non profits is going to respond and say that they are non profits so it isn't about money. Use your time more wisely and read up on these non profit scams before commenting. There are kids in my neighborhood that have no place to play or practice because big clubs have taken over all the grass in the neighborhood. It wasn't like that when my kids were young. At least these kids are better behaved now days. In my day, we would have made it so all these rich people and their fancy cars wouldn't want to drive, let alone park, in our neighborhood.
> 
> Somebody convince me that these coaches and city employees are not getting coin under the table.  Schools and Cities should open up the fields to all parties equally.  If it cost $10 bucks, then whoever pays the $10 bucks should be allowed to use it. It should not be exclusive to people that don't even live in the city or go to the school.


You touch upon what I was thinking. What are the bigger issues that go under the radar.


----------



## Dos Equis

I would caution those who are getting excited about this resulting in changes, as there is a very real risk of unintended consequences with any changes this might bring.  There are already calls from many quarters (faculties, administrators, politicians, pundits, and prominent magazines) to eliminate preferentially treatment for athlete's in college admissions. 

If that is the goal, here is your chance.  The resolution of the unrelated case against Harvard regarding Asian admissions may result in the need for change.


----------



## Dos Equis

El Clasico said:


> Those rabbit holes are in a lot of cities and High Schools as well.  This investigation will only make the bribes more expensive. Does anybody with a lick of common sense really think that High School coaches or ADs aren't taking kickbacks to allow one club over another to use their facilities?  Isn't there one such local club that goes and puts high school coaches on their payroll to access to their fields.  This is the bigger crime. A rich kid getting a fake degree really doesn't change much in the big picture as they were rich to begin with and will be rich afterwards.
> 
> The real crime is that this seems to be happening in cities and schools all over southern California where local kids playing in Sunday leagues have to scrounge for a patch of grass to practice on in the dark while these big buck clubs get all the premium fields with lights.  How can any city or school grant exclusive use to these big companies looking to get bigger to make more money? I know some idiot that doesn't understand non profits is going to respond and say that they are non profits so it isn't about money. Use your time more wisely and read up on these non profit scams before commenting. There are kids in my neighborhood that have no place to play or practice because big clubs have taken over all the grass in the neighborhood. It wasn't like that when my kids were young. At least these kids are better behaved now days. In my day, we would have made it so all these rich people and their fancy cars wouldn't want to drive, let alone park, in our neighborhood.
> 
> Somebody convince me that these coaches and city employees are not getting coin under the table.  Schools and Cities should open up the fields to all parties equally.  If it cost $10 bucks, then whoever pays the $10 bucks should be allowed to use it. It should not be exclusive to people that don't even live in the city or go to the school.


Convince you of a negative? No thanks.   

No doubt there is some "politics" being played at specific schools, and some clubs and coaches play the game well.  But, speaking from actually experience in my area, most school districts have very specific policies, payment plans and priorities they must, and do, follow.  In the South Bay (Torrance, Palos Verdes, Manhattan/Hermosa, San Pedro), AYSO or majority local youth soccer groups get priority in nearly every case, and pay reduced rates.  

The big fields with lights often cost a lot of $ to build and maintain, and only exist because the school districts and cities know the clubs (soccer, football, other) will pay the cost to build and maintain them.  School budgets for field maintenance are being cut (assign blame as you see fit) and in many cases the only way they can be maintained is by users who are able to pay the bill. 

You want to go back to the good old days of playing on unlit dirt fields, slowly being taken over by gophers we can no longer easily eradicate because parents sue schools who use poison? Give them free to Rec leagues and locals, kick off the clubs, and your wish is granted.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I assumed that she was playing well.  Spring is great because it's a chance for everyone to show that they deserve to get on the field when it counts.  I agree that there is a TON of experimenting going on that will serve it's purpose down the road.  I'm glad that I get to see my player lined up to play my second favorite team at least 2 more times.  If you are in town on the 14th of April I hope to see you at the new watering hole that opened up a couple steps from the old watering hole.  I hope that Pepperdine wins all of their games (except for when they line up against my kiddo).  Continued good fortune to you and your family.


You know I will be there! Looking forward to it. Health & good fortune to you and yours as well MAP.


----------



## socalkdg

I think this is the full list of coaches involved, although it could be more.

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/story/_/id/26238811/feds-allege-coaches-bribed-school-admission


----------



## Swoosh

SpeedK1llz said:


> They were probably tired from playing Pepp.


Actually the Japanese team's schedule looked like this:

Weds:  3-1 win over UCI
Thurs:  2-3 loss at Long Beach State
Friday:  0-2 loss at UCLA
Saturday:  2-2 tie with Pepp
Sunday:  0-4 loss to USC

Pepp was their fourth game in four days.  USC their 5th.  They are troopers!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big game on Saturday against Reign FC.  Will be a better performance by the Bruins this year.  My player is excited to get to play against Rapinoe. Should be fun.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Big game on Saturday against Reign FC.  Will be a better performance by the Bruins this year.  My player is excited to get to play against Rapinoe. Should be fun.


Will Cromwell be giving Lauren Isackson the start?


----------



## MakeAPlay

So I guess there are more dipshits than people that care about soccer on this thread.  Please don’t reference me in your post if you are going to be s dipshit.  Comment all you want about shit you don’t know about for whatever reason. If you are butt hurt for some perceived injustice against you personally I would love to debate that but don’t get me involved in your petty crybaby shit.

Game on Saturday and I look forward to another College Cup this time in the great state of California.  If you want to get into a flame war PM me as this is the only response you will get on anything other than soccer from me publicly.

Where’s your outrage over the criminal in the White House @Glen?  Pathetic.  Keep my name out of your fucking mouth.

It doesn’t affect any of you.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Bummer Reign is playing with their B squad today


----------



## soccer661

Any local spring games tomorrow?


----------



## girlgotgame

Does anybody know Long Beach State's upcoming games for spring?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Hey @SpeedK1llz .  I can't comment on certain things publicly but we can talk in April.  I can tell you all the speculation is so far off that it is stupid.  It's funny how people who have no idea what is going on can make up whatever you want.  Trust me if there was a fire I would be concerned.  If I was you I would stay out of the debate with all of the haters and muckrakers that just wish that their kid could go to a top 5 program that is in the hunt for a championship every year, at a top 25 academic school.  I can tell you that almost every player on the team has a 3.0 or better gpa and most are in challenging majors.  You will see a full strength squad in August and will see all but the injured players in April.  The team will be MOTIVATED FYI.....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey @SpeedK1llz .  I can't comment on certain things publicly but we can talk in April.  I can tell you all the speculation is so far off that it is stupid.  It's funny how people who have no idea what is going on can make up whatever you want.  Trust me if there was a fire I would be concerned.  If I was you I would stay out of the debate with all of the haters and muckrakers that just wish that their kid could go to a top 5 program that is in the hunt for a championship every year, at a top 25 academic school.  I can tell you that almost every player on the team has a 3.0 or better gpa and most are in challenging majors.  You will see a full strength squad in August and will see all but the injured players in April.  The team will be MOTIVATED FYI.....


Good to know. I hope you are right as I wish no ill will on UCLA women's soccer but it's hard to imagine that someone didn't know something. The news is blowing up over this thing.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey @SpeedK1llz .  I can't comment on certain things publicly but we can talk in April.  I can tell you all the speculation is so far off that it is stupid.  It's funny how people who have no idea what is going on can make up whatever you want.  Trust me if there was a fire I would be concerned.  If I was you I would stay out of the debate with all of the haters and muckrakers that just wish that their kid could go to a top 5 program that is in the hunt for a championship every year, at a top 25 academic school.  I can tell you that almost every player on the team has a 3.0 or better gpa and most are in challenging majors.  You will see a full strength squad in August and will see all but the injured players in April.  The team will be MOTIVATED FYI.....


I'm assuming the program leadership has spoken to the team/parents about this and and cleared the air.  I wish they will publicly clear the air as well and put an end to this maelstrom of speculation.


----------



## espola

It seems I was right in my thoughts that this would be a much more interesting page now, recovering from the Abdul-bullies-critics mess it had fallen into.


----------



## MakeAPlay

If people want to hear some news.  All of the UCLA players are secretly professionals and some are actually not even fully human.  Designer babies have actually been around for awhile and most of us wanted extra brains and soccer ability in our babies.  We had to pay a little extra and bribe Monsanto but it happened.  It isn't illegal so keep on hating.  I hear all the kids at Stanford have wealthy parents and have cybernetics installed so that they play soccer better and are just generally better than all you Plebians.

Go run with that.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> If people want to hear some news.  All of the UCLA players are secretly professionals and some are actually not even fully human.  Designer babies have actually been around for awhile and most of us wanted extra brains and soccer ability in our babies.  We had to pay a little extra and bribe Monsanto but it happened.  It isn't illegal so keep on hating.  I hear all the kids at Stanford have wealthy parents and have cybernetics installed so that they play soccer better and are just generally better than all you Plebians.
> 
> Go run with that.


What truths are you attempting to lure people away from with that?


----------



## sirfootyalot

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey @SpeedK1llz .  I can't comment on certain things publicly but we can talk in April.  I can tell you all the speculation is so far off that it is stupid.  It's funny how people who have no idea what is going on can make up whatever you want.  Trust me if there was a fire I would be concerned.  If I was you I would stay out of the debate with all of the haters and muckrakers that just wish that their kid could go to a top 5 program that is in the hunt for a championship every year, at a top 25 academic school.  I can tell you that almost every player on the team has a 3.0 or better gpa and most are in challenging majors.  You will see a full strength squad in August and will see all but the injured players in April.  The team will be MOTIVATED FYI.....


Glad that Isacksons’ wish came true


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> If people want to hear some news.  All of the UCLA players are secretly professionals and some are actually not even fully human.  Designer babies have actually been around for awhile and most of us wanted extra brains and soccer ability in our babies.  We had to pay a little extra and bribe Monsanto but it happened.  It isn't illegal so keep on hating.  I hear all the kids at Stanford have wealthy parents and have cybernetics installed so that they play soccer better and are just generally better than all you Plebians.
> 
> Go run with that.


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/dad-who-used-250000-worth-of-facebook-shares-to-get-his-daughter-into-ucla-ugh-this-could-be-a-front-page-story-2019-03-20


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dumb, du, da, dumb, dumb, dumb......


----------



## MakeAPlay

Please ask questions about UCLA if your child was offered a scholarship by them.  Otherwise keep your questions and your envy to yourself.


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> Please ask questions about UCLA if your child was offered a scholarship by them.  Otherwise keep your questions and your envy to yourself.


Sad situation.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Please ask questions about UCLA if your child was offered a scholarship by them.  Otherwise keep your questions and your envy to yourself.


Most of us here (other than a few known trolls) are not in any way accusing any of the "real" players at UCLA. They are great players who are unfortunately going to suffer some uncertainty and unknown consequences caused by the actions of others.

Coach Cromwell allowed a player to be placed on the roster of her team that should not have been. We don't know why she did this or what she knew at the time. We do know that some parts of the UCLA athletic program have been proven to be dishonest and unethical. At this point in time I would not believe anything said by UCLA until it is verified by independent investigators. None of the legitimate players and parents should either. I truly hope that this does not negatively impact the team, but if my player were in a similar situation I would be investigating some alternatives just in case things take a turn for the worse.

Best of luck to the players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@outside!

And just like everyone else you don't know what you are talking about.  Keep on speculating but you don't know anything.  Do you really think that anyone associated is in the dark?  If so keep running with that and my daughter is set to graduate Magna Cum Laude in December.  Why would I look at anyplace else?  She has the best coach in college soccer and will be in the hunt for a national title this season.  If your kid was in my kid's shoes and knowing what I know I GUARANTEE that you would change your tune.  She will have a great degree, get into a great grad school and I spent less than most of the club parents on this forum spend for one year of club soccer.  Keep on fishing.....


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> @outside!
> 
> And just like everyone else you don't know what you are talking about.  Keep on speculating but you don't know anything.  Do you really think that anyone associated is in the dark?  If so keep running with that and my daughter is set to graduate Magna Cum Laude in December.  Why would I look at anyplace else?  She has the best coach in college soccer and will be in the hunt for a national title this season.  If your kid was in my kid's shoes and knowing what I know I GUARANTEE that you would change your tune.  She will have a great degree, get into a great grad school and I spent less than most of the club parents on this forum spend for one year of club soccer.  Keep on fishing.....


Your situation is different...your daughter already established herself as a player and will graduate next May or June. She’ll go on to flourish and probably get drafted or grad school. But what if your daughter is an incoming freshman or underclassman. Will this Coaching staff be here for the next four years...or even this year. There is no way that the men’s coach was able to get a player on the women’s team without Cromwell knowing. Either she was paid or got a favor to be used at a later date to let Isackson on the roster. Don’t be so naive...where there is smoke, there is fire.


----------



## espola

Abdul said:


> Your situation is different...your daughter already established herself as a player and will graduate next May or June. She’ll go on to flourish and probably get drafted or grad school. But what if your daughter is an incoming freshman or underclassman. Will this Coaching staff be here for the next four years...or even this year. There is no way that the men’s coach was able to get a player on the women’s team without Cromwell knowing. Either she was paid or got a favor to be used at a later date to let Isackson on the roster. Don’t be so naive...where there is smoke, there is fire.


Or she was paying back a favor.


----------



## Dos Equis

I think the forum is a more entertaining and enjoyable place when the confident, chest-pounding, argument-from-authority MAP is more active. 

I am less certain about this Leslie Nielsen impersonating MAP, standing in front of this front page fire.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> @outside!
> 
> And just like everyone else you don't know what you are talking about.  Keep on speculating but you don't know anything.  Do you really think that anyone associated is in the dark?  If so keep running with that and my daughter is set to graduate Magna Cum Laude in December.  Why would I look at anyplace else?  She has the best coach in college soccer and will be in the hunt for a national title this season.  If your kid was in my kid's shoes and knowing what I know I GUARANTEE that you would change your tune.  She will have a great degree, get into a great grad school and I spent less than most of the club parents on this forum spend for one year of club soccer.  Keep on fishing.....


I do know that Coach Cromwell rostered a player that she should not have. I do know that some parts of the UCLA athletic department and were dishonest and unethical. That information is public knowledge. I am not fishing. I do not expect you to divulge any information. But I would not trust any information provided by UCLA until it is was verified by an independent source since there may still be some people at UCLA involved in this mess. I am willing to wait until the investigation plays out. I am happy for your player and the situation she is in. She could even quit the team and finish out her last year with an awesome degree if needed. The younger and incoming players however are facing an uncertain situation and should at least investigate options so they are not caught flat footed if more negative information surfaces.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dos Equis said:


> I think the forum is a more entertaining and enjoyable place when the confident, chest-pounding, argument-from-authority MAP is more active.
> 
> I am less certain about this Leslie Nielsen impersonating MAP, standing in front of this front page fire.


I am just glad people aren't jumping to conclusions and condemning all the players who wear UCLA jerseys like some people condemn all people who wear MAGA hats.


----------



## End of the Line

Abdul said:


> Your situation is different...your daughter already established herself as a player and will graduate next May or June. She’ll go on to flourish and probably get drafted or grad school. But what if your daughter is an incoming freshman or underclassman. Will this Coaching staff be here for the next four years...or even this year. There is no way that the men’s coach was able to get a player on the women’s team without Cromwell knowing. Either she was paid or got a favor to be used at a later date to let Isackson on the roster. Don’t be so naive...where there is smoke, there is fire.


Slow down man.  You're starting to act like you typed "Amanda Cromwell" into Google last Tuesday and have done nothing but hit refresh every 30 seconds for 7 straight days.  You're tired.  Get some rest before the hallucinations get the best of you.  That said, congratulations in advance when you're the first person to read (and then post here) the next LA Times article after it goes online.  In reality, you're much worse off than the fellow who still gets his paper delivered and reads it with his morning coffee, since at least he got some sleep and wasn't up all night searching the Internet looking for clues about Cromwell's future.


----------



## Abdul

End of the Line said:


> Slow down man.  You're starting to act like you typed "Amanda Cromwell" into Google last Tuesday and have done nothing but hit refresh every 30 seconds for 7 straight days.  You're tired.  Get some rest before the hallucinations get the best of you.  That said, congratulations in advance when you're the first person to read (and then post here) the next LA Times article after it goes online.  In reality, you're much worse off than the fellow who still gets his paper delivered and reads it with his morning coffee, since at least he got some sleep and wasn't up all night searching the Internet looking for clues about Cromwell's future.


Weak response!


----------



## MakeAPlay

I changed my post.  You people are funny and don’t know shit.  Have a great day!


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> my daughter is set to graduate *Magna Cum Laude* in December.


Outstanding!!  Congratulations to her!


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I do know that Coach Cromwell rostered a player that she should not have. I do know that some parts of the UCLA athletic department and were dishonest and unethical. That information is public knowledge. I am not fishing. I do not expect you to divulge any information. But I would not trust any information provided by UCLA until it is was verified by an independent source since there may still be some people at UCLA involved in this mess. I am willing to wait until the investigation plays out. I am happy for your player and the situation she is in. She could even quit the team and finish out her last year with an awesome degree if needed. The younger and incoming players however are facing an uncertain situation and should at least investigate options so they are not caught flat footed if more negative information surfaces.


Quit the team?  Younger incoming players?  Why do you care?  Was your kid’s school implicated?  The people who might be concerned are in the loop and not worried.  Your internal musings are pure fabrication.  You should stop speculating and worry about YOUR player and HER school.  The rest of the peanut gallery with no skin in the game are just spectators but you have a kid on a D1 team.  You should be better than this.

Good luck to your player.  Don’t get butt hurt when nothing else happens with mine.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Quit the team?  Younger incoming players?  Why do you care?  Was your kid’s school implicated?  The people who might be concerned are in the loop and not worried.  Your internal musings are pure fabrication.  You should stop speculating and worry about YOUR player and HER school.  The rest of the peanut gallery with no skin in the game are just spectators but you have a kid on a D1 team.  You should be better than this.
> 
> Good luck to your player.  Don’t get butt hurt when nothing else happens with mine.


This is a college soccer forum. We discuss things that are related to college soccer. I wish nothing but the best for your player and all the players negatively impacted by this situation. I have never said anything negative about your player or her team. I have seen her play and she is awesome. If my player's team were involved, I would not be commenting on a public forum.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> . If my player's team were involved, I would not be commenting on a public forum.


Every company I’ve worked for that has had some type of issue hit the press, the protocol is the same.  No one is to say anything to the press, other than thoses specifically authorized to do so, regardless of whether the issue is positive for the company or the person is coming to its defense.  No comment is the standard protocol, with paper fliers being handed out to all employees before the internet and emails nowadays.

We all know MaP is a jackass, but if he truly knows something it is irresponsible for UCLA to let him continue to pop off, which again shows the superiority attitude of UCLA, an attitude that I thought was reserved for USC.


----------



## Dos Equis

Fact said:


> Every company I’ve worked for that has had some type of issue hit the press, the protocol is the same.  No one is to say anything to the press, other than thoses specifically authorized to do so, regardless of whether the issue is positive for the company or the person is coming to its defense.  No comment is the standard protocol, with paper fliers being handed out to all employees before the internet and emails nowadays.
> 
> We all know MaP is a jackass, but if he truly knows something it is irresponsible for UCLA to let him continue to pop off, which again shows the superiority attitude of UCLA, an attitude that I thought was reserved for USC.


Having read through the MAP comments, other than telling everyone to shut it, emphasizing we do not know what we are talking about (probably true), saying everything will be OK, and boasting about MAP's daughter (which is fine by me given 90% of the time it is about her academic prowess and bright future, sort of why most of us want our kids to attend these colleges), not sure MAP has said jack squat to provide us with any insight or that would upset UCLA.  Relax and appreciate MAP's unique style of saying "no comment" for all of us.


----------



## Fact

Dos Equis said:


> not sure MAP has said jack squat to provide us with any insight or that would upset UCLA.





MakeAPlay said:


> @outside!
> 
> Do you really think that anyone associated is in the dark? .....


If I worked in the UCLA program, this one statement would be enough tonpiss me off.  I know that MAP just spews shit so he can think he is important, but it inappropriate in this matter.


----------



## Abdul

Fact said:


> If I worked in the UCLA program, this one statement would be enough tonpiss me off.  I know that MAP just spews shit so he can think he is important, but it inappropriate in this matter.


99% of the parents and all the coaches think MAP is a jackass. He’s just an embarrassing screaming parent on the sidelines who doesn’t know anything. I hope in a year he leaves the forum, but I truly doubt it...He needs this forum.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Every company I’ve worked for that has had some type of issue hit the press, the protocol is the same.  No one is to say anything to the press, other than thoses specifically authorized to do so, regardless of whether the issue is positive for the company or the person is coming to its defense.  No comment is the standard protocol, with paper fliers being handed out to all employees before the internet and emails nowadays.
> 
> We all know MaP is a jackass, but if he truly knows something it is irresponsible for UCLA to let him continue to pop off, which again shows the superiority attitude of UCLA, an attitude that I thought was reserved for USC.



You work?  Then why are you a broke bitch talking shit about things that don't concern you?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Abdul said:


> 99% of the parents and all the coaches think MAP is a jackass. He’s just an embarrassing screaming parent on the sidelines who doesn’t know anything. I hope in a year he leaves the forum, but I truly doubt it...He needs this forum.



You are funny.  If you had any balls you would talk shit to my face.  Instead you are just acting like the bitch you are.  Go ahead and continue.


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> Every company I’ve worked for that has had some type of issue hit the press, the protocol is the same.  No one is to say anything to the press, other than thoses specifically authorized to do so, regardless of whether the issue is positive for the company or the person is coming to its defense.  No comment is the standard protocol, with paper fliers being handed out to all employees before the internet and emails nowadays.
> 
> We all know MaP is a jackass, but if he truly knows something it is irresponsible for UCLA to let him continue to pop off, which again shows the superiority attitude of UCLA, an attitude that I thought was reserved for USC.


The reason I made this post is because on this thread or the other one about this issue, a poster said that since MAP is closer to the issue than any of us, he must be right and we should believe him that there were no illegal or ethical violations.  That is just bs.  I also saw a post by Outside regarding that we (including MAP) should not believe anything until the investigation is done. I believe that this is good advice.


----------



## tenacious

Fact said:


> The reason I made this post is because on this thread or the other one about this issue, a poster said that since MAP is closer to the issue than any of us, he must be right and we should believe him that there were no illegal or ethical violations.  That is just bs.  I also saw a post by Outside regarding that we (including MAP) should not believe anything until the investigation is done. I believe that this is good advice.


Dang... how we going to get MAP to reveal everything he knows if we don’t butter him up a little bit?


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> You are funny.  If you had any balls you would talk shit to my face.  Instead you are just acting like the bitch you are.  Go ahead and continue.[/
> 
> I’m just stating the facts...don’t be mad. Use it as a tool to be a better person. Try to be the quite parent...stop talking to the coaches and criticizing the players and there parents. Your DD is a quality player who is tired of your interfering...I’m just trying to help you out. Have a nice day.


----------



## Fact

tenacious said:


> Dang... how we going to get MAP to reveal everything he knows if we don’t butter him up a little bit?


The error with your statement is that he does not know shit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

You bitches need to get laid.  My prescription is for you and your significant other (for @Fact that means his donkey) to get some Cialis and have a fun weekend.  Worrying about shit that doesn’t involve you is a waste of your time.

Go ahead and continue.  @tenacious What about your kid and IU?  Are the rumors about the coach giving shit for scholarships to freshmen true?  Doesn’t he promise to give more money down the road?  Hiw did that work out for your kid?  @LadiesMan217  Aren’t you concerned about a coach that marries one of his players?  Sounds like when the right one comes along BC is gone.  I hope he doesn’t take a “liking” to your kid.

You people need a life.


----------



## gotothebushes

MakeAPlay said:


> You work?  Then why are you a broke bitch talking shit about things that don't concern you?



You need a Hug?


----------



## gotothebushes

MakeAPlay said:


> You bitches need to get laid.  My prescription is for you and your significant other (for @Fact that means his donkey) to get some Cialis and have a fun weekend.  Worrying about shit that doesn’t involve you is a waste of your time.
> 
> Go ahead and continue.  @tenacious What about your kid and IU?  Are the rumors about the coach giving shit for scholarships to freshmen true?  Doesn’t he promise to give more money down the road?  Hiw did that work out for your kid?  @LadiesMan217  Aren’t you concerned about a coach that marries one of his players?  Sounds like when the right one comes along BC is gone.  I hope he doesn’t take a “liking” to your kid.
> 
> You people need a life.


  Its Friday Man!! Have a drink!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gotothebushes said:


> You need a Hug?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gotothebushes said:


> Its Friday Man!! Have a drink!!


Gonna be a bunch of people in here needing a drink after the Mueller report.


----------



## gotothebushes

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gonna be a bunch of people in here needing a drink after the Mueller report.


 I almost spit up my beer laughing so hard!!


----------



## tenacious

MakeAPlay said:


> You bitches need to get laid.  My prescription is for you and your significant other (for @Fact that means his donkey) to get some Cialis and have a fun weekend.  Worrying about shit that doesn’t involve you is a waste of your time.
> 
> Go ahead and continue.  @tenacious What about your kid and IU?  Are the rumors about the coach giving shit for scholarships to freshmen true?  Doesn’t he promise to give more money down the road?  Hiw did that work out for your kid?  @LadiesMan217  Aren’t you concerned about a coach that marries one of his players?  Sounds like when the right one comes along BC is gone.  I hope he doesn’t take a “liking” to your kid.
> 
> You people need a life.


Well in all honesty I'd say things worked out for my kid almost the opposite... 
My darling daughter didn't see the field all that much, and two wrist surgeries ended her soccer career early... but on the the plus side she can hold her head up high and brag about the academics and good wholesome mid-western values they live and die by out there.


----------



## tenacious

Fact said:


> The error with your statement is that he does not know shit.


You should have given me another couple days to work him.  
You know a he's all up in it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

tenacious said:


> Well in all honesty I'd say things worked out for my kid almost the opposite...
> My darling daughter didn't see the field all the much, and two wrist surgeries ended her soccer career early... but on the the plus side she can hold her head up high and brag about the academics and good wholesome mid-western values they live and die by out there.


She must have been adopted.


----------



## tenacious

Sheriff Joe said:


> She must have been adopted.


Nah... she looks like me and has got the same surly attitude especially with regard to conservatives.  The sports came from her mother.


----------



## gotothebushes

tenacious said:


> Well in all honesty I'd say things worked out for my kid almost the opposite...
> My darling daughter didn't see the field all that much, and two wrist surgeries ended her soccer career early... but on the the plus side she can hold her head up high and brag about the academics and good wholesome mid-western values they live and die by out there.


That a boy! That’s what matters most!! Good parenting!!


----------



## tenacious

gotothebushes said:


> That a boy! That’s what matters most!! Good parenting!!


Thank you.  Maybe I'm old fashioned but honor and earning your way still mean something in my book.


----------



## gotothebushes

tenacious said:


> Thank you.  Maybe I'm old fashioned but honor and earning your way still mean something in my book.
> Imagine if she still didn't play and the team got caught putting players on the roster for $$$.  She would have to hide that she was a D1 athlete.


Exactly!! She’s now a academic student that’s going to take her further than just college soccer that’s for sure.


----------



## Swoosh

Any games this weekend?


----------



## CaliKlines

Swoosh said:


> Any games this weekend?


NC State 1 - 1 VCU and I’m not sure, but I think they played 3 halves.


----------



## Kicker4Life

CaliKlines said:


> NC State 1 - 1 VCU and I’m not sure, but I think they played 3 halves.


How did VCU look? We looked like garbage in the Basketball tourney.


----------



## CaliKlines

Kicker4Life said:


> How did VCU look? We looked like garbage in the Basketball tourney.


Unfortunately I wasn’t there and no broadcast, so I didn’t get to view it. One of the other parents I spoke with said it was difficult for either side to establish any rhythm or flow. He did say the VCU back line and keeper was solid. And at least VCU made the tourney! State was robbed of a spot and is playing in the NIT.


----------



## Swoosh

Reign 2 - UCLA 0
Utah Royals 4 - Long Beach State 0
Utah Royals 10* - *USC 1 (not a typo)
Fullerton 3 - LMU 2


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Reign 2 - UCLA 0
> Utah Royals 4 - Long Beach State 0
> Utah Royals 10* - *USC 1 (not a typo)
> Fullerton 3 - LMU 2


So what’s the scoop on these games?.....Specifically w/UCLA and SC. Do they (uni’s) throw the newbies in the fire and see how they roll? ...or do starters start and are simply getting handled?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Very important movie for all to see.

Click to view


2:28
Unplanned Official Trailer - In Theaters March 29
YouTube · 1/31/2019 · 857K views


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very important movie for all to see.
> 
> View attachment 4323Click to view
> 
> 
> 2:28
> Unplanned Official Trailer - In Theaters March 29
> YouTube · 1/31/2019 · 857K views


Stop with your bullshit propaganda.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> So what’s the scoop on these games?.....Specifically w/UCLA and SC. Do they (uni’s) throw the newbies in the fire and see how they roll? ...or do starters start and are simply getting handled?


Regarding the UCLA game against the Reign.  It was a good game.  Reign was the better team.  They scored on an own goal by a Bruin defender about 5 or 6 minutes into the game.  The second goal came a few minutes before halftime on a nice shot from outside by a former Bruin teammate of my player (she also whipped in the cross that was deflected for the own goal).  The second half was pretty even with both teams getting chances.  UCLA was unlucky to not get a goal on a nice sequence that ended with a great save by Reign's keeper.  It was a good game.  Reign FC was a playoff team last year and even without Rapinoe they looked like one.  UCLA was missing 3 starters due to injuries (all of them will be back by July) but actually played pretty well.  Fleming was the best player on the field and it was clear when she was dribbling around Allie Long and the rest of the Reign midfield.

I do like that scoreline for $C.  I figured that this season they would be all offense no defense.  I am looking forward to meeting them in November for the PAC 12 title although they are going to have to improve a lot defensively if they hope to keep up with the Bruins and Stanford this year.  I like how this fall is penciling out.  It is the strongest team they have had since my kid arrived on campus.  Should be a great swan song.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oh and although I hate to admit it @CaliKlines was right about the restaurant at Silverlakes.  Decent food and it was nice to be able to get a Space Dust and a Sculpin just a few yards from the field.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Stop with your bullshit propaganda.


My bad, thought this was the off topic, please continue with your victim propaganda.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> My bad, thought this was the off topic, please continue with your victim propaganda.


You are touched....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are touched....


You are correct and I appreciate your company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very important movie for all to see.
> 
> View attachment 4323Click to view
> 
> 
> 2:28
> Unplanned Official Trailer - In Theaters March 29
> YouTube · 1/31/2019 · 857K views


Best birth control ever, take your daughters.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 2 CSUF 1.  Fullerton looked pretty good!

Pepp 7 Point Loma 0


----------



## CaliKlines

NC State 2 - 2 Duke
They actually went to PK’s and the Blue Devils ended up on top.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> Pepp 2 CSUF 1.  Fullerton looked pretty good!
> 
> Pepp 7 Point Loma 0


Fullerton is good or...


----------



## UOP

Pacific 5-0 over Sacramento State


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA plays LMU and UC Irvine on Sunday in back to back games.  They play LMU at 8:15am and then Irvine at 9:30am followed by UCI and LMU playing at 10:45am.  UCLA is hosting at Wallis Annenberg Stadium.  I'm guessing that the games will be played with 30 minute periods.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Fullerton Rangers New Director of Coaching - Demian Brown


Dear Fullerton Rangers Families, Coaches and Soccer Community,

The Fullerton Rangers Board of Directors are excited to announce: effective April 1st 2019, Coach Demian Brown will rejoin the organization as the new Director of Coaching (DOC) and will address key areas of our club competitive program in addition to having oversight of all programs within the Fullerton Rangers umbrella: Club competitive, Recreation and Signature, with the goal of enhancing the playing experience for all players and to improve transitional pathways within our organization.

Coach Demian brings a vast level of expertise and vision across all levels, from the youngest ages at youth recreational to the most competitive levels of college division 1 soccer. Coach Demian brings an infectious energy and is highly motivated to return to the Fullerton Rangers. His arrival promises to add an exciting chapter in the long and storied 52 year history of the Fullerton Rangers.

In 2016, Coach Jeremy Brownell was nominated by his fellow coaches to step into the DOC role at a critical time and provided much needed leadership, stability and integrity. Coach Jeremy’s steadfast resolve, dedication and unwavering commitment in an ever changing soccer landscape, is a big reason why the Fullerton Rangers competitive program continues today and why our recreational program has made significant improvements. The Fullerton Rangers are grateful for Coach Jeremy’s contributions that span a remarkable 20 years. He is the only Fullerton Rangers Coach to have guided (3) teams to CSL League Cup Championships in the same season (2015).

Coach Demian Brown and Coach Jeremy Brownell share a love and dedication to the Fullerton Rangers families, players and community.

Welcome Coach Demian Brown and Thank you Coach Jeremy Brownell, on behalf of the Fullerton Rangers BOD, players, coaches and families!

Respectfully,


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fullerton Rangers New Director of Coaching - Demian Brown
> 
> 
> Dear Fullerton Rangers Families, Coaches and Soccer Community,
> 
> The Fullerton Rangers Board of Directors are excited to announce: effective April 1st 2019, Coach Demian Brown will rejoin the organization as the new Director of Coaching (DOC) and will address key areas of our club competitive program in addition to having oversight of all programs within the Fullerton Rangers umbrella: Club competitive, Recreation and Signature, with the goal of enhancing the playing experience for all players and to improve transitional pathways within our organization.
> 
> Coach Demian brings a vast level of expertise and vision across all levels, from the youngest ages at youth recreational to the most competitive levels of college division 1 soccer. Coach Demian brings an infectious energy and is highly motivated to return to the Fullerton Rangers. His arrival promises to add an exciting chapter in the long and storied 52 year history of the Fullerton Rangers.
> 
> In 2016, Coach Jeremy Brownell was nominated by his fellow coaches to step into the DOC role at a critical time and provided much needed leadership, stability and integrity. Coach Jeremy’s steadfast resolve, dedication and unwavering commitment in an ever changing soccer landscape, is a big reason why the Fullerton Rangers competitive program continues today and why our recreational program has made significant improvements. The Fullerton Rangers are grateful for Coach Jeremy’s contributions that span a remarkable 20 years. He is the only Fullerton Rangers Coach to have guided (3) teams to CSL League Cup Championships in the same season (2015).
> 
> Coach Demian Brown and Coach Jeremy Brownell share a love and dedication to the Fullerton Rangers families, players and community.
> 
> Welcome Coach Demian Brown and Thank you Coach Jeremy Brownell, on behalf of the Fullerton Rangers BOD, players, coaches and families!
> 
> Respectfully,


SJ-in the past I use to set up scrimmages with JB. Good guy. Was his time as the DOC just on an interim basis?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> SJ-in the past I use to set up scrimmages with JB. Good guy. Was his time as the DOC just on an interim basis?


IDK.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Pepp 2 CSUF 1.  Fullerton looked pretty good!
> 
> Pepp 7 Point Loma 0


Pepperdine was strong. Field seemed unusually slow for how short the grass looked. Then again Fullerton's seems that way right now as well. I guess that is what it is like if you live where water falls from the sky on a regular basis.

The new dormitories look nice, but I was astounded that they had all the required machinery and crews right next to the field/track complex and the only thing they did to that slope was add landscaping. It would have been SO easy to pore some concrete bleachers. The team and coaches are top notch and deserve better treatment. They still have port-a-potties! Someone in the administration really does not want the field to have bleachers.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 4 ASU 0 

They played UNM in the am for 40 minutes, and I guess they “won” that match as well.  I wasn’t there but I heard both matches were pretty good.


----------



## UOP

St Mary’s 2-1 over Stanislaus State
Argentina National team 3-1 over Utah Valley


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 1-0 Argentina


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Pepp 4 ASU 0
> 
> They played UNM in the am for 40 minutes, and I guess they “won” that match as well.  I wasn’t there but I heard both matches were pretty good.


Pepp is going to be a dangerous team next season. Everything is clicking right now and will only get better. Pepp completely dominated both games yesterday. UNM wasn’t much of a challenge and we only played them for a half (ASU player them for their first half and tied 1-1).

We completely dominated ASU’s back line. Their offense had some good chances in the first but our D, and your player, shut those down and then they got frustrated in the 2nd half.

Had a good turnout in terms of fans (lots of youth teams there) and playing in Sun Devil Stadium under the lights was awesome. Wish you could have seen the group of college boys heckling your player from behind her net. I think she enjoyed it and fed off them.


----------



## UOP

Pacific 1-0 over Chico State


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepp is going to be a dangerous team next season. Everything is clicking right now and will only get better. Pepp completely dominated both games yesterday. UNM wasn’t much of a challenge and we only played them for a half (ASU player them for their first half and tied 1-1).
> 
> We completely dominated ASU’s back line. Their offense had some good chances in the first but our D, and your player, shut those down and then they got frustrated in the 2nd half.
> 
> Had a good turnout in terms of fans (lots of youth teams there) and playing in Sun Devil Stadium under the lights was awesome. Wish you could have seen the group of college boys heckling your player from behind her net. I think she enjoyed it and fed off them.


If you are judging your teams future success based on their performance against ASU as competition you are an idiot.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> If you are judging your teams future success based on their performance against ASU as competition you are an idiot.


Not that it’s any business of yours but I am judging based upon their performance against PLU...


----------



## Swoosh

push_up said:


> If you are judging your teams future success based on their performance against ASU as competition you are an idiot.


It will be a Pac 11 competition next season, take a wild guess on who will be 12th.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA vs LMU was 2-0 Bruins. They played two 30 minute halves.  UCLA vs UC Irvine was 1-1.  UCLA played them back to back and missing 5 starters and missed a few easy goals.

Irvine is solid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> If you are judging your teams future success based on their performance against ASU as competition you are an idiot.


Chill the hell out dude.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chill the hell out dude.


Totally agree. They don’t know what they hate, but hate that anyone converse positively.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> If you are judging your teams future success based on their performance against ASU as competition you are an idiot.


Your just mad because you have to recruit from California. It’s okay, our kids get a discount in AZ.


----------



## CaliKlines

NC State 4 - 0 JMU


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA vs LMU was 2-0 Bruins. They played two 30 minute halves.  UCLA vs UC Irvine was 1-1.  UCLA played them back to back and missing 5 starters and missed a few easy goals.
> 
> Irvine is solid.


Agree. UCI is a good team that will surprise you if you don’t take them seriously.


----------



## push_up

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chill the hell out dude.


I guess I will add snowflake to your MAP homer nickname.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> I guess I will add snowflake to your MAP homer nickname.


Snowflake, homer. That’s it. Geez, lame.


----------



## Zerodenero

push_up said:


> I guess I will add snowflake to your MAP homer nickname.


I dunno push, least the Sheriff don’t hide behind the  the web veil....When came time for the apex between the deputy and map, them boys settled it.

What bout u?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> I dunno push, least the Sheriff don’t hide behind the  the web veil....When came time for the apex between the deputy and map, them boys settled it.
> 
> What bout u?


He isn't even trying to take a stand, just being a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> I guess I will add snowflake to your MAP homer nickname.


There are plenty of people in here that deserve to be picked on, but speed ain't that guy.


----------



## Zerodenero

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn't even trying to take a stand, just being a dope.


And that my friend is cryin shame


----------



## Kicker4Life

push_up said:


> I guess I will add snowflake to your MAP homer nickname.


and Sweetsplat to yours......


----------



## UOP

CSUB 1-1 with Cal Poly Pomona 
CSUB 3-0 over the Masters College


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Spring finale for Pepp vs. UCLA this Sunday at 2:00 pm in Westwood. Can’t wait!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Spring finale for Pepp vs. UCLA this Sunday at 2:00 pm in Westwood. Can’t wait!


I will know by tonight or tomorrow if my player is going to play.  She got a little ding against LMU and she didn’t play against UC Irvine.  They end the spring next week at Santa Clara.  They are going to Italy in June to play in some international tournament as the representative of the US, however, so they will get a few extra weeks of training.  Our freshman from Australia is really good FYI.  She played in both scrimmages.  We are going to be stacked come August.

Are you coming down here for the game this Sunday?


----------



## outside!

CSUF at UCSD Friday the 12th at 7:00 PM.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@SpeedK1llz 

Just got the word that the injury is just a bad sprain of her toe and that she is cleared to play. Hopefully I will make it.  I will be just getting back into town that morning.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> @SpeedK1llz
> 
> Just got the word that the injury is just a bad sprain of her toe and that she is cleared to play. Hopefully I will make it.  I will be just getting back into town that morning.


Great to hear MAP! I will be there. I fly in that morning around 11:00 am and will head straight to whatever watering hole you recommend. Would love to meet others on this board as well so come on out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Great to hear MAP! I will be there. I fly in that morning around 11:00 am and will head straight to whatever watering hole you recommend. Would love to meet others on this board as well so come on out.


There is a new brewery called Broxton Brews that is about 100 feet from Barney’s Beanery.  Good food, good beer and a full bar.  If I make it I will be there pregame.  I’m 90% sure that I am going to make it.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> There is a new brewery called Broxton Brews that is about 100 feet from Barney’s Beanery.  Good food, good beer and a full bar.  If I make it I will be there pregame.  I’m 90% sure that I am going to make it.


I’m going to guess the next UCLA vs USC game will be at Dignity Health Center (Stub Hub). There are 3 tip top breweries within a 5-10 minute radius. All 3 are in industrial buildings. Smog City, Monkish, and Phantom Carriage. All exceptional.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m going to guess the next UCLA vs USC game will be at Dignity Health Center (Stub Hub). There are 3 tip top breweries within a 5-10 minute radius. All 3 are in industrial buildings. Smog City, Monkish, and Phantom Carriage. All exceptional.


My bet is Drake Stadium and an attempt at breaking the previous NCAA attendance record that they set 2 years ago.

I have been to Phantom Carriage.  Very interesting decor.  I have had Smog City beers as they are carried pretty extensively in LA.  I am curious about Monkish and will have to try them out.  Living in San Diego spoils you when it comes to breweries.  You literally can’t go anywhere in the county without being a stone’s throw from a brewery.  Not quite like Paso Robles is for wineries (over 400 and my spouse and I like their wines better than Napa) but you could go to a different brewery or brewpub everyday for almost 7 months straight.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> My bet is Drake Stadium and an attempt at breaking the previous NCAA attendance record that they set 2 years ago.
> 
> I have been to Phantom Carriage.  Very interesting decor.  I have had Smog City beers as they are carried pretty extensively in LA.  I am curious about Monkish and will have to try them out.  Living in San Diego spoils you when it comes to breweries.  You literally can’t go anywhere in the county without being a stone’s throw from a brewery.  Not quite like Paso Robles is for wineries (over 400 and my spouse and I like their wines better than Napa) but you could go to a different brewery or brewpub everyday for almost 7 months straight.


PC does have a crazy interior. I’m there once a week and it has grown on me. They have added another lounge area and changed their brewing staff. Their beer has never been better. Monkish has a cult following. Yes, SD has a huge selection of small breweries. I’ve been a Stone fan since their inception back in 93. It’s the same out here with small breweries making an imprint. Paso is great. Los Olivos is a great town to stay in too.


----------



## socalkdg

SpeedK1llz said:


> Spring finale for Pepp vs. UCLA this Sunday at 2:00 pm in Westwood. Can’t wait!


2PM  Sunday,  4/14?   WALLIS ANNENBERG STADIUM?


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://ucdavisaggies.com/news/2019/4/12/womens-soccer-kaufman-steps-down-as-uc-davis-head-coach.aspx

She was one of my player’s ODP coaches.  Great school.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> https://ucdavisaggies.com/news/2019/4/12/womens-soccer-kaufman-steps-down-as-uc-davis-head-coach.aspx
> 
> She was one of my player’s ODP coaches.  Great school.


Wow! Why would she leave when she clearly had the program headed in the right direction?


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Wow! Why would she leave when she clearly had the program headed in the right direction?


In principle, at least, she has had the same University resources available as the men's coach has had (perhaps more, because the NCAA allows the women to have more in order to help balance the big elephant in the room - the D1 football team), but the women's team performance in recruiting and competition has lagged behind that of the men's team as long as I have been following the programs (2008 and later).


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> https://ucdavisaggies.com/news/2019/4/12/womens-soccer-kaufman-steps-down-as-uc-davis-head-coach.aspx
> 
> She was one of my player’s ODP coaches.  Great school.


She tried recruiting my kid hard, and my oldest player too when she was at Pepp.  Great coach and even nicer person.  Wonder what she’s got up her sleeve....


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Nobody walks away from a job without a plan.
A bit of a shock.


----------



## Soccer43

interesting - anyone have any inside scoop on what her plan is?


----------



## Soccer43

interesting - anyone have the inside scoop on what her plan is?


----------



## surfrider

Great coach, my kid had a bunch of time with her at ODP but this begs to wonder....is this something to do with the Singer thing???  I know UC is doing their own internal investigation and this seems to be out of nowhere


----------



## eastbaysoccer

surfrider said:


> Great coach, my kid had a bunch of time with her at ODP but this begs to wonder....is this something to do with the Singer thing???  I know UC is doing their own internal investigation and this seems to be out of nowhere


Pure speculation.   But any coach that got involved in these shenninigans is sweating bricks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Can we please leave this thread to soccer related topics?  Any D1 woman’s coaching job in the state of California that isn’t Stanford, Cal, UCLA or $C is a tough one.


----------



## Soccer43

Why are those 4 jobs not tough also?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> Why are those 4 jobs not tough also?


You can recruit top shelf talent fairly easily at all 4 of them because they are all top 25 academic schools with 9 figure athletic department budgets and desirable locations.  If you can’t at least make the tournament and win a game pretty much every year you are doing something wrong.  With a good coach a Sweet 16 appearance every year is expected and the College Cup should be a realistic goal with those programs every year.

Basically you have to really be screwing up not to succeed at least to a certain level at those schools.  Heck Ali K who was a horrible coach even won a national championship.


----------



## socalkdg

Before I make the drive tomorrow Pepperdine at UCLA tomorrow at 2 still on?


----------



## socalkdg

socalkdg said:


> Before I make the drive tomorrow Pepperdine at UCLA tomorrow at 2 still on?


Disregard.   UCLA instagram confirmed the game.


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> Great coach, my kid had a bunch of time with her at ODP but this begs to wonder....is this something to do with the Singer thing???  I know UC is doing their own internal investigation and this seems to be out of nowhere


Spoke with a friend whose daughter plays at UC Davis. The coaches relationship with her players deteriorated to the point where it was felt this was no longer a good fit.


----------



## Soccer43

So she was asked to resign?  That seems odd -I thought  she was a good coach - what was the problem in the relationships?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccer43 said:


> So she was asked to resign?  That seems odd -I thought  she was a good coach - what was the problem in the relationships?


No I was told she did so on her own.


----------



## UOP

Pacific 3-2 over Stanislaus State.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 3 UCLA 1


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepp 3 UCLA 1


I wasn’t at the game but I heard that UCLA had 5 starters available and one got hurt and that their coach wasn’t there either.  Congratulations to Pepperdine.  I will say that you are going to see a slightly different team in August.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I wasn’t at the game but I heard that UCLA had 5 starters available and one got hurt and that their coach wasn’t there either.  Congratulations to Pepperdine.  I will say that you are going to see a slightly different team in August.


Five starters or not, UCLA has a gaggle of national team players and boasts a top 5 recruiting class each year so it’s a mute point. What I saw was a team that was in much better condition than UCLA and one that exploited some weaknesses. Two players in particular for UCLA really stood out though; Sheehan and the other Canadian, Flynn. I know that I am biased but, Sheehan was EVERYWHERE and very difficult to move off the ball. Her ability to move in tight spaces and create space is tremendous. Flynn‘s defense is phenomenal and the few times I thought a Pepp player managed to take the ball away from her or block her off the ball, she managed to get it back.

No doubt UCLA will be better come fall but like I said in an earlier post, Pepperdine should not be overlooked as they are playing some of the best team soccer I have seen in a while and will definitely not miss the tournament this year. Barring injury, I see a deep run as well.


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> Pepp 3 UCLA 1


Wow.  I know it's just spring ball, but that's still a great result.  My DD and I got to see them in action at ASU and they were very impressive. 

Your kid was commanding back there.


----------



## socalkdg

I was at the game as well.  UCLA looked very sloppy.  2-3 of the same girls made the same type of turnovers for UCLA, not a way to earn playing time.   Pepp also had most of their players behind the ball all game, but were very effective in creating a turnover and making a quick long pass in transition.  First time watching a spring game and didn't look anything like fall ball.  Pepp seems to have a lot of team speed.


----------



## UOP

Good job Pepp. A 3-1 win means Pepp was better that day.  I think the WCC is going to be very competitive next year.  In the end the usual teams will prevail though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Five starters or not, UCLA has a gaggle of national team players and boasts a top 5 recruiting class each year so it’s a mute point. What I saw was a team that was in much better condition than UCLA and one that exploited some weaknesses. Two players in particular for UCLA really stood out though; Sheehan and the other Canadian, Flynn. I know that I am biased but, Sheehan was EVERYWHERE and very difficult to move off the ball. Her ability to move in tight spaces and create space is tremendous. Flynn‘s defense is phenomenal and the few times I thought a Pepp player managed to take the ball away from her or block her off the ball, she managed to get it back.
> 
> No doubt UCLA will be better come fall but like I said in an earlier post, Pepperdine should not be overlooked as they are playing some of the best team soccer I have seen in a while and will definitely not miss the tournament this year. Barring injury, I see a deep run as well.


Again I wasn’t at the game but was told that Pepperdine was fortunate.  Congratulations get excited about it all that you like.  Let’s have this conversation again in Hawaii over a Mai Tai after the actual game.  I have seen Pepperdine score 1 goal against UCLA in 3 years and have given up 7 over the same period of time.

Delanie is playing well but she is the 3rd of 4 starting midfielders in terms of impact if that tells you anything.  We had not one forward play that got minutes at forward in the fall.  Flynn didn’t play one minute last season.  I love the enthusiasm but you are getting excited about practice.  Not the game, practice.  Don’t put a ten on a twenty.  If you don’t think there is a difference between the actual starting 11 and the team that you saw then you are in for a surprise come fall.  The fact that the coach tweeted about winning a spring game without the opposing coach and 2 of the 3 best attacking players in college is hilarious.  My kid said that your ladies acted like they won the College Cup.  Personally I think that the coach touting the spring record is telling...

I am glad to hear that your player is back and doing well.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UOP said:


> Good job Pepp. A 3-1 win means Pepp was better that day.  I think the WCC is going to be very competitive next year.  In the end the usual teams will prevail though.


In spring really?  So let me get this straight.  A team that the last 3 years has gone to the Sweet 16 including making it to the national championship game, that lost one starter and played without 6 of them wasn’t the better team?  I honestly hope that the Pepperdine players and staff come back thinking that they were the better team EVER!  I am looking forward to this game almost as much as the Stanford and $C games now.  Let’s see what you post then.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Wow.  I know it's just spring ball, but that's still a great result.  My DD and I got to see them in action at ASU and they were very impressive.
> 
> Your kid was commanding back there.


LOL.  Spring means nothing.  The best player in the country isn’t even enrolled in school this quarter and can’t play.  I won’t go any further but I will take any bet that you want to make when they play in the fall.  They will be playing at a neutral site.  Heck Pepperdine should be favored over UCLA.  As a matter of fact, I think Pepperdine will be their toughest preseason game.  Way tougher than Florida State, Florida and Penn State.  Pepperdine might even be preseason top 5 based upon this spring game.  I better tell my kid to forget about Stanford, $C and the defending national champs, because Pepperdine is the real deal!


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  Spring means nothing.  The best player in the country isn’t even enrolled in school this quarter and can’t play.  I won’t go any further but I will take any bet that you want to make when they play in the fall.  They will be playing at a neutral site.  Heck Pepperdine should be favored over UCLA.  As a matter of fact, I think Pepperdine will be their toughest preseason game.  Way tougher than Florida State, Florida and Penn State.  Pepperdine might even be preseason top 5 based upon this spring game.  I better tell my kid to forget about Stanford, $C and the defending national champs, because Pepperdine is the real deal!


Haha.  You should be flattered.  You know when people get hyped about playing your team in spring, it's because they regard your squad as the standard.  If they played spring football games and UCLA beat Bama by a couple of scores, the Bruin crowd would be deservedly encouraged, and the Bama crowd would, of course, be deservedly unconcerned.  It's all good, is it not?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Flynn didn’t play one minute last season.


This is really a testament to how deep the team is.  This player is very talented.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  Spring means nothing.  The best player in the country isn’t even enrolled in school this quarter and can’t play.  I won’t go any further but I will take any bet that you want to make when they play in the fall.  They will be playing at a neutral site.  Heck Pepperdine should be favored over UCLA.  As a matter of fact, I think Pepperdine will be their toughest preseason game.  Way tougher than Florida State, Florida and Penn State.  Pepperdine might even be preseason top 5 based upon this spring game.  I better tell my kid to forget about Stanford, $C and the defending national champs, because Pepperdine is the real deal!


That's quite a pre-season schedule.  We've only got Stanford, USC, UCLA and WAZZU to deal with among others before facing conference foes.  Which reminds me, I expect a full report on the Bruins vs Broncos score...I realize Spring is weird and doesn't count for sh*t, but its fun and a good measuring stick to see where a team is at heading into the break.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  Spring means nothing.  The best player in the country isn’t even enrolled in school this quarter and can’t play.  I won’t go any further but I will take any bet that you want to make when they play in the fall.  They will be playing at a neutral site.  Heck Pepperdine should be favored over UCLA.  As a matter of fact, I think Pepperdine will be their toughest preseason game.  Way tougher than Florida State, Florida and Penn State.  Pepperdine might even be preseason top 5 based upon this spring game.  I better tell my kid to forget about Stanford, $C and the defending national champs, because Pepperdine is the real deal!


Finally speaking the truth! Thank you MAP!


----------



## Glen

gkrent said:


> This is really a testament to how deep the team is.  This player is very talented.


Bad ACL injury her senior year of HS slowed her down.  It sounds like she is fully recovered and ready to go.  The other Canadian, Faulknor, should get more minutes this year too if healthy.  Pretty soon UCLA will be looking a lot like the Canadian national team.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Again I wasn’t at the game but was told that Pepperdine was fortunate.  Congratulations get excited about it all that you like.  Let’s have this conversation again in Hawaii over a Mai Tai after the actual game.  I have seen Pepperdine score 1 goal against UCLA in 3 years and have given up 7 over the same period of time.
> 
> Delanie is playing well but she is the 3rd of 4 starting midfielders in terms of impact if that tells you anything.  We had not one forward play that got minutes at forward in the fall.  Flynn didn’t play one minute last season.  I love the enthusiasm but you are getting excited about practice.  Not the game, practice.  Don’t put a ten on a twenty.  If you don’t think there is a difference between the actual starting 11 and the team that you saw then you are in for a surprise come fall.  The fact that the coach tweeted about winning a spring game without the opposing coach and 2 of the 3 best attacking players in college is hilarious.  My kid said that your ladies acted like they won the College Cup.  Personally I think that the coach touting the spring record is telling...
> 
> I am glad to hear that your player is back and doing well.  Good luck to you and your player.


Of course it’s only spring but are you saying nobody from UCLA gave a $hit and wasn’t trying to win the game? Yeah, our players were happy. Based upon all the F bombs and the screaming at one another coming from UCLA’s back line I’d say they cared more about this game than you’d like to believe.

As for no starting forwards from last year, I didn’t know that Fleming got relegated to the bench. Nobody is saying UCLA sucks, quite the opposite. I guess we’re just getting the reaction we expected so no surprise there.

If Sheehan is your 3rd or 4th option at mid-field, I cant wait to see 1 & 2!


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> In spring really?  So let me get this straight.  A team that the last 3 years has gone to the Sweet 16 including making it to the national championship game, that lost one starter and played without 6 of them wasn’t the better team?  I honestly hope that the Pepperdine players and staff come back thinking that they were the better team EVER!  I am looking forward to this game almost as much as the Stanford and $C games now.  Let’s see what you post then.


And we are looking FORWARD to your kid graduating...maybe you’ll finally leave the forum. Don’t take it personal...just saying what people are thinking.


----------



## soccerobserver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Of course it’s only spring but are you saying nobody from UCLA gave a $hit and wasn’t trying to win the game? Yeah, our players were happy. Based upon all the F bombs and the screaming at one another coming from UCLA’s back line I’d say they cared more about this game than you’d like to believe.
> 
> As for no starting forwards from last year, I didn’t know that Fleming got relegated to the bench. Nobody is saying UCLA sucks, quite the opposite. I guess we’re just getting the reaction we expected so no surprise there.
> 
> If Sheehan is your 3rd or 4th option at mid-field, I cant wait to see 1 & 2!


Fleming is on the bench ? At that level it must be insanely difficult to get playing time... I can't imagine what players must go through to start for the Bruins or Pepp...congrats for all the ladies on both rosters...


----------



## socalkdg

Missed seeing Fleming and Sanchez.   Both will be back in the fall?


----------



## soccer661

Curious....anyone hear what score was of Cal vs Santa Clara scrimmage last night?


----------



## socalkdg

SpeedK1llz said:


> Of course it’s only spring but are you saying nobody from UCLA gave a $hit and wasn’t trying to win the game? Yeah, our players were happy. Based upon all the F bombs and the screaming at one another coming from UCLA’s back line I’d say they cared more about this game than you’d like to believe.
> 
> As for no starting forwards from last year, I didn’t know that Fleming got relegated to the bench. Nobody is saying UCLA sucks, quite the opposite. I guess we’re just getting the reaction we expected so no surprise there.
> 
> If Sheehan is your 3rd or 4th option at mid-field, I cant wait to see 1 & 2!


Fleming plays Mid and I didn't see her on the field Sunday.   If she was out there they pulled her quick.   Thankfully didn't hear any F bombs since I had two 13 year old's with me.   First time ever seeing Pepperdine.  Do they usually play behind the ball like that with all their players then kick long on counters?  It was effective vs UCLA.  The Pep forwards look fast.   I did hear the coach tell his defenders to play their keeper a bit more when their back was to the play, always like hearing that.   Don't have a kid involved at this time but must say Pepperdine looked better than UCLA, but that UCLA looked about as bad as I've ever seen.


----------



## Lambchop

soccerobserver said:


> Fleming is on the bench ? At that level it must be insanely difficult to get playing time... I can't imagine what players must go through to start for the Bruins or Pepp...congrats for all the ladies on both rosters...


But you never know who will show up on the roaster!


----------



## UOP

soccer661 said:


> Curious....anyone hear what score was of Cal vs Santa Clara scrimmage last night?


Cal 3-2 over USF
Cal 5-1 over Fresno State

No word on the SC game


----------



## Kicker4Life

UOP said:


> Cal 3-2 over USF
> Cal 5-1 over Fresno State
> 
> No word on the SC game


Heard SC won, but don’t have the score.


----------



## gkrent

I know there are some Stanford fans lurking about...how about throwing us a bone with spring schedule results?


----------



## soccer661

gkrent said:


> I know there are some Stanford fans lurking about...how about throwing us a bone with spring schedule results?


LOL! Calling me out huh?...

Ok...so we JUST started playing spring (that crazy quarter system we are on!)
Played St. Mary's last Friday night....Stanford won 5-0. 
St. Mary's started a little slow. It was 3-0 at half, but they played a very spirited, much better 2nd half. 

Stanford vs University of San Fran tomorrow night.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

socalkdg said:


> Fleming plays Mid and I didn't see her on the field Sunday.   If she was out there they pulled her quick.   Thankfully didn't hear any F bombs since I had two 13 year old's with me.   First time ever seeing Pepperdine.  Do they usually play behind the ball like that with all their players then kick long on counters?  It was effective vs UCLA.  The Pep forwards look fast.   I did hear the coach tell his defenders to play their keeper a bit more when their back was to the play, always like hearing that.   Don't have a kid involved at this time but must say Pepperdine looked better than UCLA, but that UCLA looked about as bad as I've ever seen.


In hind sight, looks like I mistook #10 for Flemming, so my mistake. As for Pepperdine’s style of play, it varies depending on the opponent. If a team is going to play a high defensive line like UCLA did, then they’ll play more direct. When the keeper thinks she’s a field player, game on. The Waves have scored a few goals this spring on direct counterattacks and catching the keeper off her line.

As for the F bombs and shouting, the wife reported one episode while filming down in the Bruin defensive end after the Waves scored a goal but UCLA doesn’t care about spring games so no big deal.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Kicker4Life said:


> Heard SC won, but don’t have the score.


Cal probably has their better opponents sign an NDA before each game...


----------



## Dubs

soccer661 said:


> Curious....anyone hear what score was of Cal vs Santa Clara scrimmage last night?


It was 2 - 1.  Santa Clara looked the more dangerous side although Cal had some primo chances that were not finished.


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> It was 2 - 1.  Santa Clara looked the more dangerous side although Cal had some primo chances that were not finished.


2-1 Cal?  2-1 Broncos?


----------



## socalkdg

Any danger for Amanda Cromwell?

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/04/08/parents-of-ucla-soccer-player-lauren-isackson-to-plead-guilty-in-admissions-scandal/

https://ktla.com/2019/04/18/ucla-needs-103-days-to-turn-over-emails-between-soccer-coaches-people-indicted-in-admissions-scandal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe

socalkdg said:


> Any danger for Amanda Cromwell?
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/04/08/parents-of-ucla-soccer-player-lauren-isackson-to-plead-guilty-in-admissions-scandal/
> 
> https://ktla.com/2019/04/18/ucla-needs-103-days-to-turn-over-emails-between-soccer-coaches-people-indicted-in-admissions-scandal/


You would hope law enforcement already asked for them.


----------



## gefelchnik

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would hope law enforcement already asked for them.


They have, and also have cooperators.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-college-admissions-scandal-new-parents-20190419-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## gefelchnik

gefelchnik said:


> They have, and also have cooperators.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-college-admissions-scandal-new-parents-20190419-story.html?outputType=amp


This one has more detail.

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-college-admissions-scandal-isackson-20190418-story.html


----------



## soccer661

Stanford 7 (or 8?)
USF - 1

Stanford vs Santa Clara this Wed night...should be a good game...


----------



## gkrent

Does anyone know the Bruins/Broncos score?


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> Stanford 7 (or 8?)
> USF - 1
> 
> Stanford vs Santa Clara this Wed night...should be a good game...


Do you know of any girls that transferred from Stanford this spring?


----------



## soccer661

Averie Collins from Stanford to Washington State.
I think she already left early-- this spring-- but not 100%.


----------



## Soccerfan2

gkrent said:


> Does anyone know the Bruins/Broncos score?


0-0


----------



## soccer661

soccer661 said:


> Averie Collins from Stanford to Washington State.
> I think she already left early-- this spring-- but not 100%.


Asked my DD-- she did not leave this spring...
Will be there for fall.


----------



## UOP

U. of Washington 4-3 over Eastern WA


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> 2-1 Cal?  2-1 Broncos?


Sorry for the late response.  It was 2-1 Broncos with the W.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Asked my DD-- she did not leave this spring...
> Will be there for fall.


She has to get that sheepskin.  Not much more valuable than a Stanford education.  Definitely not soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

2 players coming back from injury this week and three more players getting some much needed time off to heal some nagging injuries.  One more back in a month.  My player graduates on the 13th of June.  Really looking forward to this season but not in a rush to see it get started.  Everyone will be back by the end of July and just watch out.  There isn’t going to be a better starting eleven in college.  

Maybe we can beat Stanford this year.  I like our chances better than any prior year.  I have been personally guaranteed by several players that they will have their fitness together by fall and they are purchasing a whole new can of whoop a$$.

GO BRUINS!!


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> 2 players coming back from injury this week and three more players getting some much needed time off to heal some nagging injuries.  One more back in a month.  My player graduates on the 13th of June.  Really looking forward to this season but not in a rush to see it get started.  Everyone will be back by the end of July and just watch out.  There isn’t going to be a better starting eleven in college.
> 
> Maybe we can beat Stanford this year.  I like our chances better than any prior year.  I have been personally guaranteed by several players that they will have their fitness together by fall and they are purchasing a whole new can of whoop a$$.
> 
> GO BRUINS!!


13th of June 2020 correct?


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> 13th of June 2020 correct?


2019.  She is graduating early.  Magna Cum Laude.  As soon as the season is over in December she won’t be returning.  Taking 2 classes and an LSAT prep class during the summer and she has 3 classes this fall and then she is finished.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> 2019.  She is graduating early.  Magna Cum Laude.  As soon as the season is over in December she won’t be returning.  Taking 2 classes and an LSAT prep class during the summer and she has 3 classes this fall and then she is finished.


Congrats!


----------



## pooka

@MakeAPlay can you discuss your daughter academic plan throughout the years over in the “new parents” section or even in here? 

For example, how many college credits/so did she start school with
How many classes did she take per semester (I realize UCLA is on a quarter system so just how many classes in the fall versus the spring)
And how many summer classes each year 

It is great that she is graduating early and will not have to stay additional time in school. Seeing as how some kids who aren’t even playing a sport end up staying 5-6 years, this is a great management of time. 

I ask because this is not something I have seen discussed around here at all. And others please feel  free to chime in with their kids experience as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> @MakeAPlay can you discuss your daughter academic plan throughout the years over in the “new parents” section or even in here?
> 
> For example, how many college credits/so did she start school with
> How many classes did she take per semester (I realize UCLA is on a quarter system so just how many classes in the fall versus the spring)
> And how many summer classes each year
> 
> It is great that she is graduating early and will not have to stay additional time in school. Seeing as how some kids who aren’t even playing a sport end up staying 5-6 years, this is a great management of time.
> 
> I ask because this is not something I have seen discussed around here at all. And others please feel  free to chime in with their kids experience as well.


Thank you for the kind words.  Since you asked so nicely here is what she did.  

She came in with the equivalent of 20-24 quarter credits (I can’t remember which) from AP classes.  She enrolled in the summer prior to her freshman year (she basically graduated HS and then the next week was moving into her dorm).  During the fall she only takes 12 units but she takes 4 classes during the winter and spring quarters.  In addition to that she takes at least 2 classes during the summer.

Here is how she did it.  Since she was young our conversations with her have always revolved around how important her academics were.  To this day I still ask her about what she is learning (she still calls me excited when she gets back her test results or grades).  Before we wrote any checks at the beginning of every season we emphasized how soccer was an extracurricular activity that was only happening because of her grades.  It was helped along by the group of similarly academically focused girls that she found herself around on her club team (she was on the same team with the same core players for 6 of her 9 club seasons).  Her college coach has been very supportive and she works with their schedules during the offseason.  She has always been a hardworking kid and she never taken how fortunate she is for granted.

She was fortunate to go to the school that she wanted to go to since she first found out about what a school was (excellent brainwashing on our part).  Also she was lucky that this school was in state and a public school, which aligned very well with her college prep high school pathway.  She only considered 3 schools and took unofficial visits to all of them the summer before her sophomore year.  She committed that winter during her high school season.  Already knowing where she was going midway through her second year of high school helped in a significant way.  She originally was doing IB then was told by academic people that AP classes would be better for her chosen school so she quit IB and switched that spring.

It’s been a long road that passed to quickly.  She is excited about her summer internship, her team’s chances of making a College Cup in California this fall and her future opportunities.  It doesn’t hurt that her boyfriend is a good student and an athlete also.  

God is good is all that I can say.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## pooka

Thanks! Good luck to her  this fall with the lsat prep.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  Since you asked so nicely here is what she did.
> 
> She came in with the equivalent of 20-24 quarter credits (I can’t remember which) from AP classes.  She enrolled in the summer prior to her freshman year (she basically graduated HS and then the next week was moving into her dorm).  During the fall she only takes 12 units but she takes 4 classes during the winter and spring quarters.  In addition to that she takes at least 2 classes during the summer.
> 
> Here is how she did it.  Since she was young our conversations with her have always revolved around how important her academics were.  To this day I still ask her about what she is learning (she still calls me excited when she gets back her test results or grades).  Before we wrote any checks at the beginning of every season we emphasized how soccer was an extracurricular activity that was only happening because of her grades.  It was helped along by the group of similarly academically focused girls that she found herself around on her club team (she was on the same team with the same core players for 6 of her 9 club seasons).  Her college coach has been very supportive and she works with their schedules during the offseason.  She has always been a hardworking kid and she never taken how fortunate she is for granted.
> 
> She was fortunate to go to the school that she wanted to go to since she first found out about what a school was (excellent brainwashing on our part).  Also she was lucky that this school was in state and a public school, which aligned very well with her college prep high school pathway.  She only considered 3 schools and took unofficial visits to all of them the summer before her sophomore year.  She committed that winter during her high school season.  Already knowing where she was going midway through her second year of high school helped in a significant way.  She originally was doing IB then was told by academic people that AP classes would be better for her chosen school so she quit IB and switched that spring.
> 
> It’s been a long road that passed to quickly.  She is excited about her summer internship, her team’s chances of making a College Cup in California this fall and her future opportunities.  It doesn’t hurt that her boyfriend is a good student and an athlete also.
> 
> God is good is all that I can say.  Good luck to you and your player.


Is she aiming at going to UCLA Law School?


----------



## gkrent

pooka said:


> @MakeAPlay can you discuss your daughter academic plan throughout the years over in the “new parents” section or even in here?
> 
> For example, how many college credits/so did she start school with
> How many classes did she take per semester (I realize UCLA is on a quarter system so just how many classes in the fall versus the spring)
> And how many summer classes each year
> 
> It is great that she is graduating early and will not have to stay additional time in school. Seeing as how some kids who aren’t even playing a sport end up staying 5-6 years, this is a great management of time.
> 
> I ask because this is not something I have seen discussed around here at all. And others please feel  free to chime in with their kids experience as well.


My daughter had enough AP credits to get her a semester ahead of schedule (she attends a private school that is a bit more liberal with AP credits than the UC system); that combined with summer classes and she could technically graduate next year (her third year) but she's picked up a couple of minors that will fill in the rest of the time she has eligibility there.


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

I noticed some young ladies had an extra year of eligibility due to injuries
or whatnot used that extra year to play during grad school. 
How does that work? Do they get money to play on the undergraduate team?
I am thinking of a recent Stanford grad who went to Georgetown grad school. 
Curious...Thanks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.forbes.com/best-value-colleges/#5f7d976a245b

8 of the top 14 in California.  6 UC schools in the top 13.  3 Ivy League schools and Stanford in the top 15.  Some really good soccer schools listed in the top 20.  Isn’t California Grand!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Gokicksomegrass said:


> I noticed some young ladies had an extra year of eligibility due to injuries
> or whatnot used that extra year to play during grad school.
> How does that work? Do they get money to play on the undergraduate team?
> I am thinking of a recent Stanford grad who went to Georgetown grad school.
> Curious...Thanks.


Depends upon the school.  The Stanford players transfer because Paul is very clear that the money given is for 4 years.  They spend their money well in advance.  Don’t be surprised when Bossiere isn’t on the roster come fall.  She was a 5th year junior and I assume that she already had to spend $70k last year.

If a player has eligibility and graduates they can go anywhere and play their last year.  Stanford has had at least one player transfer and finish their eligibility elsewhere as a grad transfer since I have been following it.  They had two last year one went to Georgetown and the other played for Wake Forest.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> My daughter had enough AP credits to get her a semester ahead of schedule (she attends a private school that is a bit more liberal with AP credits than the UC system); that combined with summer classes and she could technically graduate next year (her third year) but she's picked up a couple of minors that will fill in the rest of the time she has eligibility there.


My player has a teammate that is taking 6 classes this summer so that she can graduate in two years.  She took 4 or 5 classes every quarter and took 4 classes in the summer.  She is not returning in the fall and as far as I know she isn’t transferring.  Her last game was the spring game against Santa Clara.  She got a great education and some friends for life out of the deal.


----------



## oh canada

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.forbes.com/best-value-colleges/#5f7d976a245b
> 
> 8 of the top 14 in California.  6 UC schools in the top 13.  3 Ivy League schools and Stanford in the top 15.  Some really good soccer schools listed in the top 20.  Isn’t California Grand!


these lists are all a bunch of hype.  i've been asked to do college ratings lists and trust me that the data can be manipulated to get the desired result.  Aggregation and interpretation of data when trying to calculate something as nebulous as career "success" or college "value" is a fool's game.  Don't buy into it.  On an individual basis, a guy who goes to Southwest Missouri State has as much chance at "success" as a girl going to Harvard.  Unless your "success" includes plans to run for President or sit on the Supreme Court, then Harvard or Yale outperform.  That's why this entire college bribery scandal is so confounding to me.  For 99% of us, success was/is not influenced by which college...just a college.

And, it's great seeing students/players gaming the U.S. college system.  Tuition costs, administration and coach salaries, endowments, are all skyrocketing on the backs of students and student-athletes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> these lists are all a bunch of hype.  i've been asked to do college ratings lists and trust me that the data can be manipulated to get the desired result.  Aggregation and interpretation of data when trying to calculate something as nebulous as career "success" or college "value" is a fool's game.  Don't buy into it.  On an individual basis, a guy who goes to Southwest Missouri State has as much chance at "success" as a girl going to Harvard.  Unless your "success" includes plans to run for President or sit on the Supreme Court, then Harvard or Yale outperform.  That's why this entire college bribery scandal is so confounding to me.  For 99% of us, success was/is not influenced by which college...just a college.
> 
> And, it's great seeing students/players gaming the U.S. college system.  Tuition costs, administration and coach salaries, endowments, are all skyrocketing on the backs of students and student-athletes.


Almost anything can be manipulated if you have a nefarious intent.  Coaches salaries have nothing to do with tuition so please don’t try to “manipulate” the conversation.  Coaches get paid based upon what their value is perceived to be.  Football, basketball and baseball are the only coaches at my kid’s school getting rich based upon salary and all of them pay for themselves through revenue generated by the program and donations earmarked for the program.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.forbes.com/best-value-colleges/#5f7d976a245b
> 
> 8 of the top 14 in California.  6 UC schools in the top 13.  3 Ivy League schools and Stanford in the top 15.  Some really good soccer schools listed in the top 20.  Isn’t California Grand!


Best value?  Does that mean BYU is free?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Best value?  Does that mean BYU is free?


Practically.


----------



## Mystery Train

espola said:


> Best value?  Does that mean BYU is free?


If you are a member of their church, tuition is less than 7k yr, so yes, in the current market, as good as free... for most of their students.


----------



## UOP

CAL 1-0 over both Sonoma State and St. Mary's

Stanford 2-2 against Earthquakes Boys Academy


----------



## MakeAPlay

UOP said:


> CAL 1-0 over both Sonoma State and St. Mary's
> 
> Stanford 2-2 against Earthquakes Boys Academy


What age of boy?


----------



## UOP

MakeAPlay said:


> What age of boy?


Not sure.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> What age of boy?


Heard it was a mixed bag of ages- like Earthquakes put together an all star team of boys from all aged DA teams....
I heard really great game though-- so good that I think Stanford girls may be playing them one more time...
Bummer Santa Clara had to cancel the game that night on Stanford, but so nice for Earthquakes to fill in last minute!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Heard it was a mixed bag of ages- like Earthquakes put together an all star team of boys from all aged DA teams....
> I heard really great game though-- so good that I think Stanford girls may be playing them one more time...
> Bummer Santa Clara had to cancel the game that night on Stanford, but so nice for Earthquakes to fill in last minute!


I assume that they are younger than U17 right?


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> I assume that they are younger than U17 right?


Not sure?? 
But definitely mixed aged groups- some older/some younger....


----------



## eastbaysoccer

In 2017 FC Dallas U15 beat the WNT 5-2.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> In 2017 FC Dallas U15 beat the WNT 5-2.


Which is why I asked were they younger.  A 16-17 year old boy will have a huge physical advantage over an 18-22 year old woman.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> What age of boy?


They cannot be in high school per NCAA rules so 8th grade and younger.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> They cannot be in high school per NCAA rules so 8th grade and younger.


Thank you for the response.  I figured that they had to be younger because a group of high school boys playing high level soccer would beat pretty much any woman’s team pretty handily.  Still a good result for Stanford.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> 2019.  She is graduating early.  Magna Cum Laude.  As soon as the season is over in December she won’t be returning.  Taking 2 classes and an LSAT prep class during the summer and she has 3 classes this fall and then she is finished.


MAP - I want to loop back to this with a sincere congrats to your girl. She's really a special young woman. CRUSHING it in the classroom and CRUSHING it and on the field. She's been a great example for girls who know her, or have had the opportunity to play with and/or against her, from club to HS to college.......As a matter of fact, it was your DD starting as a freshman that initiated great discussions between me/my DD with topics of "_if she did it... I can do it too"_ mindset on the field, and in the classroom.

Best of luck to her upcoming final season, it's about that time for her/her girls to get that natty


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> MAP - I want to loop back to this with a sincere congrats to your girl. She's really a special young woman. CRUSHING it in the classroom and CRUSHING it and on the field. She's been a great example for girls who know her, or have had the opportunity to play with and/or against her, from club to HS to college.......As a matter of fact, it was your DD starting as a freshman that initiated great discussions between me/my DD with topics of "_if she did it... I can do it too"_ mindset on the field, and in the classroom.
> 
> Best of luck to her upcoming final season, it's about that time for her/her girls to get that natty


Thank you for your kind words which I will share with my daughter today.  Powerful women inspiring other powerful women is something that we all should encourage.  And I must tell you that although it is a tragedy that your player has had to endure so much on and off the field, I don’t feel bad for her because she chose her dream school (which happens to be one of the most prestigious institutions of higher learning in the world!) she proved that she can have an impact at the highest level of college soccer AND not only will she get to continue being involved in the sport that she loves but she will be well on her way to being an AMAZING success in the most important game of all.  Life.

Again thank you for your extremely kind words.  I know that your daughter will have continued success.  Good fortune to you and your awesome family!


----------



## Supermodel56

MakeAPlay said:


> Depends upon the school.  The Stanford players transfer because Paul is very clear that the money given is for 4 years.  They spend their money well in advance.  Don’t be surprised when Bossiere isn’t on the roster come fall.  She was a 5th year junior and I assume that she already had to spend $70k last year.
> 
> If a player has eligibility and graduates they can go anywhere and play their last year.  Stanford has had at least one player transfer and finish their eligibility elsewhere as a grad transfer since I have been following it.  They had two last year one went to Georgetown and the other played for Wake Forest.


Why would a player trade in a degree from Stanford for one from Georgetown or Wake Forest?!? Sure, they’re good schools, but for the cost of a years tuition seems more penny-wise, pound foolish... They’ll make the difference back in 1-2yrs salary difference straight out of school...


----------



## Zerodenero

Supermodel56 said:


> Why would a player trade in a degree from Stanford for one from Georgetown or Wake Forest?!? Sure, they’re good schools, but for the cost of a years tuition seems more penny-wise, pound foolish... They’ll make the difference back in 1-2yrs salary difference straight out of school...


On the surface, your position makes sense. But in practice, it’s complex w/a lot of factors to consider.

This is often the case if the players fam is in that doldrums income space where they make too much to get meaningful fin-aid, but not enough to take on $70k....Hence, the player goes with their BATNA.

And I in my humble experience, a degree from Georgetown (at least in the business world) holds a decent amount of weight to open doors for the players future.


----------



## surfrider

Many of these ladies have already completed their undergrad degree and transfer as a grad student


----------



## soccer661

Zerodenero said:


> On the surface, your position makes sense. But in practice, it’s complex w/a lot of factors to consider.
> 
> This is often the case if the players fam is in that doldrums income space where they make too much to get meaningful fin-aid, but not enough to take on $70k....Hence, the player goes with their BATNA.
> 
> And I in my humble experience, a degree from Georgetown (at least in the business world) holds a decent amount of weight to open doors for the players future.



Agreed....and the one that went to Georgetown (KC), did get her undergrad degree at Stanford (in 4 years)....she was already working on graduate degree (5th year) I believe at G-town...


----------



## espola

Supermodel56 said:


> Why would a player trade in a degree from Stanford for one from Georgetown or Wake Forest?!? Sure, they’re good schools, but for the cost of a years tuition seems more penny-wise, pound foolish... They’ll make the difference back in 1-2yrs salary difference straight out of school...


Does the Stanford bookstore have their own flavor of Koolaid?


----------



## Supermodel56

espola said:


> Does the Stanford bookstore have their own flavor of Koolaid?


Numbers don’t lie. Just as an example, average salary of Stanford B.S. (bachelor of science) graduate out of school is $146k vs Georgetown B.S. graduate at $82k.


----------



## espola

Supermodel56 said:


> Numbers don’t lie. Just as an example, average salary of Stanford B.S. (bachelor of science) graduate out of school is $146k vs Georgetown B.S. graduate at $82k.


Whose numbers?


----------



## Supermodel56

espola said:


> Whose numbers?


Not mine. How about do a quick google search and look it up yourself? Pretty well documented and consistent across multiple sources...


----------



## espola

Supermodel56 said:


> Not mine. How about do a quick google search and look it up yourself? Pretty well documented and consistent across multiple sources...


And where did YOU get them?


----------



## Zerodenero

Supermodel56 said:


> Numbers don’t lie. Just as an example, average salary of Stanford B.S. (bachelor of science) graduate out of school is $146k vs Georgetown B.S. graduate at $82k.


I totally get it...my nephew is on the football team, and your position is why he chose Stanford over other fantastic opportunities.

But we’re really talking small circles, the  (1% ers). It boils down to the financial burden it puts on players family and their ability or interest in taking that burden $$


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Probably more like the average for an MBA.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Supermodel56 said:


> Why would a player trade in a degree from Stanford for one from Georgetown or Wake Forest?!? Sure, they’re good schools, but for the cost of a years tuition seems more penny-wise, pound foolish... They’ll make the difference back in 1-2yrs salary difference straight out of school...


As someone mentioned, those two that left for GT and WF already had completed their undergraduate degree so there’s that. Stanford hasn’t had anyone transferring out before completing their undergraduate degree as far as I know. A few years ago Steph Amack wanted to stay for grad school but she wasn’t able to get into the program so she ended up at Vanderbilt. Grad school admission at Stanford is another level difficulty


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Supermodel56 said:


> Numbers don’t lie. Just as an example, average salary of Stanford B.S. (bachelor of science) graduate out of school is $146k vs Georgetown B.S. graduate at $82k.


Misleading stat.  I bet those students that earn that amount are engineers and computer sci majors.   A more accurate stat would be salaried by majors.

A Stanford history, social studies, psychology, etc.  major will make less than an engineer from cal Fullerton.


----------



## Supermodel56

eastbaysoccer said:


> Misleading stat.  I bet those students that earn that amount are engineers and computer sci majors.   A more accurate stat would be salaried by majors.
> 
> A Stanford history, social studies, psychology, etc.  major will make less than an engineer from cal Fullerton.


Go for it, please do compare by major... I simply compared Bachelor of Science degrees for both schools to save time which generally is comparing apples to apples (science/engineering degrees). Social studies, history, and psychology all fall under Bachelor of Arts/liberal studies which is not included in my comparison but you can compare those too.


----------



## Supermodel56

sirfootyalot said:


> As someone mentioned, those two that left for GT and WF already had completed their undergraduate degree so there’s that. Stanford hasn’t had anyone transferring out before completing their undergraduate degree as far as I know. A few years ago Steph Amack wanted to stay for grad school but she wasn’t able to get into the program so she ended up at Vanderbilt. Grad school admission at Stanford is another level difficulty


Thanks for clarifying, that’s not what it sounded like but it would make more sense. But then, they really wouldn’t be leaving, they’d just be graduating (early maybe?) and then pursuing grad school elsewhere and getting to play that last year or two? 

Now this makes it more interesting because does it mean they could potentially get grad school paid for?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Supermodel56 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, that’s not what it sounded like but it would make more sense. But then, they really wouldn’t be leaving, they’d just be graduating (early maybe?) and then pursuing grad school elsewhere and getting to play that last year or two?
> 
> Now this makes it more interesting because does it mean they could potentially get grad school paid for?


No.  Stanford gives 4 year offers and expects players to graduate in 4 years regardless of whether they have any exhausted their eligibility or not.  That is why you see graduate transfers from their.  The coach is very up front about this.


----------



## Supermodel56

MakeAPlay said:


> No.  Stanford gives 4 year offers and expects players to graduate in 4 years regardless of whether they have any exhausted their eligibility or not.  That is why you see graduate transfers from their.  The coach is very up front about this.


So wait, that seems a little contrary to what sirfooty was saying... the players who transferred out - were they going to take longer than 4 yrs and used up their scholarship dollars or were they graduating early and wanted to keep playing? 

Just trying to to understand what happened here... thx!


----------



## gkrent

Supermodel56 said:


> So wait, that seems a little contrary to what sirfooty was saying... the players who transferred out - were they going to take longer than 4 yrs and used up their scholarship dollars or were they graduating early and wanted to keep playing?
> 
> Just trying to to understand what happened here... thx!


Maybe a player academically graduates in 3-4 years but has another year or two of eligibility due to redshirting, etc.  I think that's the case most of the time.  They transfer to use up that year at grad school elsewhere, etc.


----------



## Supermodel56

gkrent said:


> Maybe a player academically graduates in 3-4 years but has another year or two of eligibility due to redshirting, etc.  I think that's the case most of the time.  They transfer to use up that year at grad school elsewhere, etc.


Got it. So they finish up their undergrad in 4 yrs. Then play elsewhere and get some dollars to help pay for grad school... not a bad deal at all!


----------



## El Clasico

It was mentioned that a few girls had remaining eligibility that they could use in grad school.  I don't recall seeing anyone mention that they were getting scholarship money to do it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

El Clasico said:


> It was mentioned that a few girls had remaining eligibility that they could use in grad school.  I don't recall seeing anyone mention that they were getting scholarship money to do it.


They get money thus the incentive to do it.  Wake Forest, Georgetown and Vanderbilt cost about the same as Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Supermodel56 said:


> So wait, that seems a little contrary to what sirfooty was saying... the players who transferred out - were they going to take longer than 4 yrs and used up their scholarship dollars or were they graduating early and wanted to keep playing?
> 
> Just trying to to understand what happened here... thx!


Graduated high in 4 years but still had a year of eligibility.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Supermodel56 said:


> So wait, that seems a little contrary to what sirfooty was saying... the players who transferred out - were they going to take longer than 4 yrs and used up their scholarship dollars or were they graduating early and wanted to keep playing?
> 
> Just trying to to understand what happened here... thx!


I have that idiot blocked and I seriously doubt that his kid was recruited by Stanford.  His level of idiocy leaves marks and Paul is a Bruin alum and can spot people like him a mile away. Don’t trust me I have only been dealing with it and tracking it since 2013....


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I have that idiot blocked and I seriously doubt that his kid was recruited by Stanford.  His level of idiocy leaves marks and Paul is a Bruin alum and can spot people like him a mile away. Don’t trust me I have only been dealing with it and tracking it since 2013....


How much money did you and your ex-wife pay to have your spawn cheat on the SAT and slip to the coaching staff to get your daughter into UCLA?  Because if she is even a tiny bit like you I am sure Paul needed some significant incentive.


----------



## Supermodel56

Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## gkrent

Supermodel56 said:


> Well that escalated quickly...


You must be new


----------



## MakeAPlay

Stanford just announced another player in their 2019 recruiting class.  The landed a Swiss defender which is a definite position of need for them this year.  Not sure if she is a wide defender or a central defender.

https://gostanford.com/news/2019/5/6/womens-soccer-stanford-adds-stahl.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

Some days people are really interested in a bunch of nothing that doesn’t relate to or affect them in any way.  

My advice for today is to stay in your lane.  It’s okay to not know something but making ASSumptions makes you just that...


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford just announced another player in their 2019 recruiting class.  The landed a Swiss defender which is a definite position of need for them this year.  Not sure if she is a wide defender or a central defender.
> 
> https://gostanford.com/news/2019/5/6/womens-soccer-stanford-adds-stahl.aspx


UCLA could use a better wide defensive back as well.  I predict she will be playing forward a lot more this year.  LMAO.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> UCLA could use a better wide defensive back as well.  I predict she will be playing forward a lot more this year.  LMAO.


It's good to know obtuse individuals like yourself remain vocal. Then we know who the lumpish and dull-witted are.


----------



## Kicker4Life

push_up said:


> UCLA could use a better wide defensive back as well.  I predict she will be playing forward a lot more this year.  LMAO.


How is Texas treating you?  By the sound of it, you’re quite board and looking to pick fights Mr Greenwood.  Have a nice day!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://pac-12.com/article/2019/05/07/ucla-womens-soccer-team-earns-2019-pac-12-sportsmanship-award

Go Bruins!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lots of summer games this weekend.  My kid is on a team with 3 $C players and she is less than impressed!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Two current Bruins made their country’s World Cup squads!!  Go Bruins!


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> Two current Bruins made their country’s World Cup squads!!  Go Bruins!


Just saw that for TM. So stoked for her. My kid will freak when she sees that when she gets out of practice


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Just saw that for TM. So stoked for her. My kid will freak when she sees that when she gets out of practice


I figured that she would.  She is going to have to congratulate her in person in the fall.  Tell my boy that I said hello.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that she would.  She is going to have to congratulate her in person in the fall.  Tell my boy that I said hello.


Her exact reaction? “Omggggg”” and he says hi back. Gotta get altogether soon. Shoot me a text.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Looking forward to seeing some soccer this Sunday.  WPSL is a good way for high school players to get to play against college players and to get a chance to see where they fit in.


----------



## pooka

MakeAPlay said:


> Looking forward to seeing some soccer this Sunday.  WPSL is a good way for high school players to get to play against college players and to get a chance to see where they fit in.


We are looking to do just that this summer!


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Looking forward to seeing some soccer this Sunday.  WPSL is a good way for high school players to get to play against college players and to get a chance to see where they fit in.


How does your player like this alternative league?  How's the travel?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> How does your player like this alternative league?  How's the travel?


She likes having the outlet.  This weekend is her first game so I will let you know afterwards.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> She likes having the outlet.  This weekend is her first game so I will let you know afterwards.


@MakeAPlay curious how your player’s WPSL experience was? I’m hearing Pep players were highly encouraged to play there as well this summer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> @MakeAPlay curious how your player’s WPSL experience was? I’m hearing Pep players were highly encouraged to play there as well this summer.


She likes it for the exercise.  The style of play leaves a lot to be desired.  She has a couple of her teammates playing with her so there are some definite benefits.  This is the first time she hasn’t been injured during the summer so it has been a big positive.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> @MakeAPlay curious how your player’s WPSL experience was? I’m hearing Pep players were highly encouraged to play there as well this summer.


By the way what do you think of the WCC going to a Wednesday/Saturday schedule for league games?  I prefer the Thursday/Saturday schedule of the PAC 12 but it seems that the WCC figured out that it helps their teams to have more well rested players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@SpeedK1llz this is what excites me.

https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/5/24/general-306-bruins-earn-winter-directors-honor-roll-distinction.aspx?camefrom=EMCL_2925792_140184544

Check out the 19 soccer players on the list and a particular player that got a 4.0 this quarter and she got an award for having a 3.5 or higher for every quarter that she has been at UCLA.  She never stops amazing me even though with her turning 21 yesterday I am starting to feel a little older.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> @SpeedK1llz this is what excites me.
> 
> https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/5/24/general-306-bruins-earn-winter-directors-honor-roll-distinction.aspx?camefrom=EMCL_2925792_140184544
> 
> Check out the 19 soccer players on the list and a particular player that got a 4.0 this quarter and she got an award for having a 3.5 or higher for every quarter that she has been at UCLA.  She never stops amazing me even though with her turning 21 yesterday I am starting to feel a little older.


I saw this! Congrats!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> By the way what do you think of the WCC going to a Wednesday/Saturday schedule for league games?  I prefer the Thursday/Saturday schedule of the PAC 12 but it seems that the WCC figured out that it helps their teams to have more well rested players.


NOT a fan of this at all! Personally, I'd prefer Thursday/Sunday. From what we were told it had a lot to do with BYU not playing on Sundays. That is fine however, why not schedule the BYU games accordingly and allow everyone else to play Thursdays & Sundays? This totally jacks up my soccer weekends. I guess I'm just going to have to watch Wednesday games via stream cast-uhhh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> @SpeedK1llz this is what excites me.
> 
> https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/5/24/general-306-bruins-earn-winter-directors-honor-roll-distinction.aspx?camefrom=EMCL_2925792_140184544
> 
> Check out the 19 soccer players on the list and a particular player that got a 4.0 this quarter and she got an award for having a 3.5 or higher for every quarter that she has been at UCLA.  She never stops amazing me even though with her turning 21 yesterday I am starting to feel a little older.


Congtats and BTW you are old.
Your x must be a great athlete and very smart.
Good luck to your girl and here is to a healthy season for everyone’s kids.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> NOT a fan of this at all! Personally, I'd prefer Thursday/Sunday. From what we were told it had a lot to do with BYU not playing on Sundays. That is fine however, why not schedule the BYU games accordingly and allow everyone else to play Thursdays & Sundays? This totally jacks up my soccer weekends. I guess I'm just going to have to watch Wednesday games via stream cast-uhhh.


I forgot about BYU not playing games on Sunday.  That does suck.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> She likes it for the exercise.  The style of play leaves a lot to be desired.  She has a couple of her teammates playing with her so there are some definite benefits.  This is the first time she hasn’t been injured during the summer so it has been a big positive.


Much like high school, the WPSL has a WIDE range of players. The San Diego league has at least one player born in the 70's and several high school players. Saturday was DD's first game. Our Pepperdine defender had a conflict and was not there. Hope to see her playing on Friday. At least for DD's team, the jersey numbers can change from game to game.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Much like high school, the WPSL has a WIDE range of players. The San Diego league has at least one player born in the 70's and several high school players. Saturday was DD's first game. Our Pepperdine defender had a conflict and was not there. Hope to see her playing on Friday. At least for DD's team, the jersey numbers can change from game to game.


In the Coastal Conference, nearly all the teams seem to have legit rosters.  Pats play their first game tonight against Beach.  They will have two from Pepp playing this week and hopefully three in a week or two.  We've also got some older veterans and a couple of D1 bound HS girls; but mostly current D1 players from all over.  Should be interesting!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> In the Coastal Conference, nearly all the teams seem to have legit rosters.  Pats play their first game tonight against Beach.  They will have two from Pepp playing this week and hopefully three in a week or two.  We've also got some older veterans and a couple of D1 bound HS girls; but mostly current D1 players from all over.  Should be interesting!


Just randomly found out last week my kid is playing in this. Where can I find the schedule?


----------



## outside!

https://www.wpslsoccer.com/page/show/4552416-by-region?subseason=559894


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> https://www.wpslsoccer.com/page/show/4552416-by-region?subseason=559894


Thx!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just randomly found out last week my kid is playing in this. Where can I find the schedule?


Just more of the trials of being a parent of an adult athlete....


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Just more of the trials of being a parent of an adult athlete....


One of those "Need to Know" things.


----------



## outside!

FYI, the WPSL game between LAGSD and Surf at Army and Navy has been rescheduled from 4:00 PM to 6:00 PM, but does not show on the website.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@soccer661 I saw the picture posted by the Cardinal of the 2019 graduates and only saw McGrady, Dibiasi and Xiao.  I figured that Cook wouldn't graduate because she left before the Winter quarter but I expected that Bossiere would graduate (she was a 5th year junior).  Is she coming back?


----------



## gkrent

Got my tickets booked for September!!  EEK!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Got my tickets booked for September!!  EEK!


Boom! See you there!


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> @soccer661 I saw the picture posted by the Cardinal of the 2019 graduates and only saw McGrady, Dibiasi and Xiao.  I figured that Cook wouldn't graduate because she left before the Winter quarter but I expected that Bossiere would graduate (she was a 5th year junior).  Is she coming back?


Pretty sure JB had graduated already (I think maybe even last year?) 
I have heard she is not playing with the team this year-- she is moving onward and upward


----------



## Dubs

soccer661 said:


> Pretty sure JB had graduated already (I think maybe even last year?)
> I have heard she is not playing with the team this year-- she is moving onward and upward


Is she going pro or entering the regular workforce?


----------



## outside!

So MAP, would be curious to know your impressions of WPSL. It was fun to see a bunch of players we have known over the years. In some ways WPSL reminded me of HS with a wide range of ability on the field. The age ranged from HS seniors to women in their 30's, but it was mostly current college players (D1 through NAIA). In other ways it was almost like pick-up soccer, since from game to game the rosters of each team would change dramatically depending on who showed up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Got my tickets booked for September!!  EEK!


I am booking mine next week.  I saw that tickets are cheap.  I just have to figure out if I am taking my son out of school for two days or not.  I am really glad that the game is in September.  It is a HUGE difference in travel and hotel costs....


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> So MAP, would be curious to know your impressions of WPSL. It was fun to see a bunch of players we have known over the years. In some ways WPSL reminded me of HS with a wide range of ability on the field. The age ranged from HS seniors to women in their 30's, but it was mostly current college players (D1 through NAIA). In other ways it was almost like pick-up soccer, since from game to game the rosters of each team would change dramatically depending on who showed up.


It has been a mixed bag.  With such fluidity to the rosters it is hard to really get any sort of consistent play.  It can be a little frustrating for the players that are used to a higher level of play but overall I think that it is good.  It keeps the current players in decent relative game shape, it allows the high school players to get to see what the speed of play at the next level.  And for the former players it is great to stay in the game at a decent level.  It is a good thing in my eyes.


----------



## soccer661

Dubs said:


> Is she going pro or entering the regular workforce?


That is un-sure...I believe always wanted med school, however maybe a gap year playing pro overseas first...?? Waiting to hear....


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> So MAP, would be curious to know your impressions of WPSL. It was fun to see a bunch of players we have known over the years. In some ways WPSL reminded me of HS with a wide range of ability on the field. The age ranged from HS seniors to women in their 30's, but it was mostly current college players (D1 through NAIA). In other ways it was almost like pick-up soccer, since from game to game the rosters of each team would change dramatically depending on who showed up.


This is why the Sea Lions are always good;  they always have a very consistent roster and demand availability which results in a very "gelled" team.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Dubs said:


> Is she going pro or entering the regular workforce?


She will be playing in France


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://usctrojans.com/news/2019/6/21/womens-soccer-announces-top-3-recruiting-class.aspx

It's clear what $C is worried about for next year.  Six defenders is quite a few...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Weird how they release their recruiting class on the same day as UCLA.  UCLA is headed to Italy as the US representative for the World University Games next week.  They will be missing two starters who are gone for the World Cup.  The non US players are traveling but are only practice players and can't participate.  I am still working on finding out when and where the games will be broadcast.  Getting a newly minted 21 year old to find things out while juggling soccer and a summer internship can be a challenge.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> https://usctrojans.com/news/2019/6/21/womens-soccer-announces-top-3-recruiting-class.aspx
> 
> It's clear what $C is worried about for next year.  Six defenders is quite a few...


I have only heard of one of those girls.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Weird how they release their recruiting class on the same day as UCLA.  UCLA is headed to Italy as the US representative for the World University Games next week.  They will be missing two starters who are gone for the World Cup.  The non US players are traveling but are only practice players and can't participate.  I am still working on finding out when and where the games will be broadcast.  Getting a newly minted 21 year old to find things out while juggling soccer and a summer internship can be a challenge.


Good luck to the UCLA girls traveling to Italy!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/6/27/womens-soccer-team-to-represent-usa-at-world-university-games.aspx

GO Bruins!!!  Go Go USA!!


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/6/27/womens-soccer-team-to-represent-usa-at-world-university-games.aspx
> 
> GO Bruins!!!  Go Go USA!!


Is your daughter and the rest of the anti-American kneelers going to do it on foreign soil?


----------



## soccerobserver

Congratulations MAP your daughter and the team must be thrilled. If I ever get to Italy again I will skip the historical sites and just eat at as many authentic restaurants as possible. Then they can roll me home.


----------



## Zerodenero

Dubs said:


> Is she going pro or entering the regular workforce?


If she aint going pro, a degree from Stanford ain’t put you in the “regular workforce”....sho-nuff 



sirfootyalot said:


> She will be playing in France


Well there you go... delayed gratification, Sho-nuff


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> Congratulations MAP your daughter and the team must be thrilled. If I ever get to Italy again I will skip the historical sites and just eat at as many authentic restaurants as possible. Then they can roll me home.


Thank you.  She is happy and just hopes to see Pompeii while they are there.

Am I the only one that is excited for the upcoming season?  I’m not in a rush for it to be over but I’m liking my kid’s team’s preseason prep, the recruiting class and new additions and the schedule.  Maybe this is the year that they break their Stanford curse.  She is 51-11-7 with 4 of those losses coming against Stanford including her only loss in the playoffs.  I’m optimistic as usual.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The team has landed in Napoli.  They are tired but will be watching the USA vs France.


----------



## Dubs

soccerobserver said:


> Congratulations MAP your daughter and the team must be thrilled. If I ever get to Italy again I will skip the historical sites and just eat at as many authentic restaurants as possible. Then they can roll me home.


Just came back from there and Jesus you're right!  Food is out of control...especially in the south of Italy.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you.  She is happy and just hopes to see Pompeii while they are there.
> 
> Am I the only one that is excited for the upcoming season?  I’m not in a rush for it to be over but I’m liking my kid’s team’s preseason prep, the recruiting class and new additions and the schedule.  Maybe this is the year that they break their Stanford curse.  She is 51-11-7 with 4 of those losses coming against Stanford including her only loss in the playoffs.  I’m optimistic as usual.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I'm excited to watch the upcoming season, but I have U-Verse and they dropped the Pac 12 network.  Not sure how I'm gonna watch games without paying extra for Fubo or Sling.  Suggestions?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> I'm excited to watch the upcoming season, but I have U-Verse and they dropped the Pac 12 network.  Not sure how I'm gonna watch games without paying extra for Fubo or Sling.  Suggestions?


The Pac 12 Network is so bad.  I have At&T also and got the ominous alert several months back about that.  Luckily my brother has Cox and I can use his login for the Pac 12 network.


----------



## outside!

Last year we did a one month Hulu subscription to get the PAC 12 network. It was worth it to see the games, even if they have inexperienced freshman camera operators (to whom I would say, ZOOM OUT!).


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Last year we did a one month Hulu subscription to get the PAC 12 network. It was worth it to see the games, even if they have inexperienced freshman camera operators (to whom I would say, ZOOM OUT!).


Brilliant!


----------



## Just A Dad

outside! said:


> Last year we did a one month Hulu subscription to get the PAC 12 network. It was worth it to see the games, even if they have inexperienced freshman camera operators (to whom I would say, ZOOM OUT!).


I’m doing the 1 month free trial of Hulu so I can watch the World Cup games at work


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA plays Italy at noon (9pm local time).  Ashley Sanchez was the flag bearer for the USA contingent in the opening ceremonies last night. UCLA scrimmaged Mexico the other day and won 6-0. 

Also of note the Mississippi State women’s basketball team is representing the USA in that tournament.

Go USA!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Just 43 more days until the first scrimmages.  The season is fast approaching.  I’ve got my ticket booked for the University of Hawaii mini-tournament.  

UCLA vs Pepperdine 
Washington State vs Hawaii 
UCLA vs Hawaii 
Washington State vs Pepperdine

Should be some interesting games.  I hope to see the Pepperdine people there.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA plays Italy at noon (9pm local time).  Ashley Sanchez was the flag bearer for the USA contingent in the opening ceremonies last night. UCLA scrimmaged Mexico the other day and won 6-0.
> 
> Also of note the Mississippi State women’s basketball team is representing the USA in that tournament.
> 
> Go USA!!


Which tournament?


----------



## beachbum

Anybody itching for college soccer to start?  I for one am pumped.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Anybody itching for college soccer to start?  I for one am pumped.


Let’s see there are 39 days until my kid’s first exhibition and 46 days until her 69th consecutive start.  Not to mention that it is the last year of a journey that started in 2002 in U5 AYSO.  Yup you can say that I am a little excited.....


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Anxious and excited.  We fly back east and she reports to camp 4 weeks from today.  4 1/2 months post ACL surgery right now.  Currently cleared for everything but contact.  PT 3x per week and running every day.  Might be a redshirt year.  Whether it is 4 or 5 years it should be great.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Anxious and excited.  We fly back east and she reports to camp 4 weeks from today.  4 1/2 months post ACL surgery right now.  Currently cleared for everything but contact.  PT 3x per week and running every day.  Might be a redshirt year.  Whether it is 4 or 5 years it should be great.


So glad that she is back up and running!!  Good luck to your player this season!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Just browsing through some of the released schedules and some teams are scheduling cupcakes.  Look at NC State.  They have 2 tough games in the preseason then a bunch of cupcakes.  They clearly think that they are going to have a high enough RPI due to their conference and just want enough wins to qualify to get into the tournament.  Notre Dame only plays one team in the non-conference season that is going to be ranked.

The PAC 12 teams all seem to have gotten the message sent by the East coast biased selection committee and scheduled tough out of conference.  Only 5 teams getting into the tournament was a travesty as 4 made the sweet 16 and I hate to say it but $C got screwed with being a 4 seed and was easily one of the best 8 teams in the country.  The conference had the best out of conference record and got screwed so every team is going all out.  I expect a good year across the board and 8-9 teams in the field.

38 more days...


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love Penn State's schedule.  They play Stanford, Georgetown, Long Beach State, West Virginia and Virginia out of conference.  The Big Ten is weak but they will have earned a top 2 seed if they can get through that gauntlet with only a loss to Stanford.  They have the #1 recruiting class but only 6 returning starters (although Sam Coffey transferring will help).  Their coach is gambling big that they are going to be a contender.  The first two months of the season are going to be key although even if they struggle early with how weak their conference is they could run the table and still get one of the top 16 seeds and be dangerous come tournament time.

Of course, this year as always getting those critical #1 and #2 seeds matter.  Hosting in the Sweet 16 and more importantly the Elite 8 is HUGE!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> I love Penn State's schedule.  They play Stanford, Georgetown, Long Beach State, West Virginia and Virginia out of conference.  The Big Ten is weak but they will have earned a top 2 seed if they can get through that gauntlet with only a loss to Stanford.  They have the #1 recruiting class but only 6 returning starters (although Sam Coffey transferring will help).  Their coach is gambling big that they are going to be a contender.  The first two months of the season are going to be key although even if they struggle early with how weak their conference is they could run the table and still get one of the top 16 seeds and be dangerous come tournament time.
> 
> Of course, this year as always getting those critical #1 and #2 seeds matter.  Hosting in the Sweet 16 and more importantly the Elite 8 is HUGE!!!


Watched Penn State when they won the national championship in 2015. Impressed how they played then.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I am amazed by our out of conference schedule.   Georgetown, Seattle, Washington State, Penn State, Duke, and LSU out of conference.   Only one out of conference game against a team with a losing record.   I like how our coach is challenging our team.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Just browsing through some of the released schedules and some teams are scheduling cupcakes.  Look at NC State.  They have 2 tough games in the preseason then a bunch of cupcakes.  They clearly think that they are going to have a high enough RPI due to their conference and just want enough wins to qualify to get into the tournament.  Notre Dame only plays one team in the non-conference season that is going to be ranked.
> 
> The PAC 12 teams all seem to have gotten the message sent by the East coast biased selection committee and scheduled tough out of conference.  Only 5 teams getting into the tournament was a travesty as 4 made the sweet 16 and I hate to say it but $C got screwed with being a 4 seed and was easily one of the best 8 teams in the country.  The conference had the best out of conference record and got screwed so every team is going all out.  I expect a good year across the board and 8-9 teams in the field.
> 
> 38 more days...


Pardon the math lesson, but a team gets no RPI benefit "due to their conference" unless all members of the conference do well against non-conference opponents.


----------



## gkrent

Needless to say this is going to be an exciting year in the WCC.  Also, my other DD just started training today on her collegiate journey!  Its going to be a wild schedule this fall!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> I am amazed by our out of conference schedule.   Georgetown, Seattle, Washington State, Penn State, Duke, and LSU out of conference.   Only one out of conference game against a team with a losing record.   I like how our coach is challenging our team.


That is one helluva out of conference schedule!!  Josh knows how to schedule!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Needless to say this is going to be an exciting year in the WCC.  Also, my other DD just started training today on her collegiate journey!  Its going to be a wild schedule this fall!


You guys are going to be spread a little thin.  My friend that is a great problem to have!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Pardon the math lesson, but a team gets no RPI benefit "due to their conference" unless all members of the conference do well against non-conference opponents.


No math lesson needed gramps.  The ACC always has a great out of conference record and if you bothered to look before you said anything you would have seen that.

Always the contrarian.  You really need to get a hobby or get laid.


----------



## Mystery Train

Simisoccerfan said:


> Anxious and excited.  We fly back east and she reports to camp 4 weeks from today.  4 1/2 months post ACL surgery right now.  Currently cleared for everything but contact.  PT 3x per week and running every day.  Might be a redshirt year.  Whether it is 4 or 5 years it should be great.


Congrats to your player, that is a really quick recovery!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Mystery Train said:


> Congrats to your player, that is a really quick recovery!!


I would not declare that she is recovered yet.  She is running and jumping but it not cleared to scrimmage.  Camp starts at 5-1/2 months and while I suspect she will be cleared to train, I would be very surprised if she is cleared to scrimmage/contact at that point.  More likely she is slowly introduced as the season progresses or she redshirts.


----------



## UOP

The Pacific Tigers are ready for the season to begin after going 4 and 0 in spring for the first time ever. 4th year into the rebuild, with only two original recruits left, We hope we can make some of the top teams in the WCC sweat a little more then they are accustomed to when they play us.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> No math lesson needed gramps.  The ACC always has a great out of conference record and if you bothered to look before you said anything you would have seen that.
> 
> Always the contrarian.  You really need to get a hobby or get laid.


"Always has"?  Why is that?

I "looked" to see if the RPI formula has changed.  It hasn't.


----------



## gkrent

Great post from a Pepperdine player regarding D1 and how it might not go as planned:  https://speakco.us/blogs/testimonials/setbacks


----------



## soccerobserver

gkrent said:


> Great post from a Pepperdine player regarding D1 and how it might not go as planned:  https://speakco.us/blogs/testimonials/setbacks


Gk, nice story and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ToonArmy

MakeAPlay said:


> You guys are going to be spread a little thin.  My friend that is a great problem to have!!


MAP is MCR injured? I see a brace on her leg in photos


----------



## Simisoccerfan

gkrent said:


> Great post from a Pepperdine player regarding D1 and how it might not go as planned:  https://speakco.us/blogs/testimonials/setbacks


That’s a great story.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

UOP said:


> The Pacific Tigers are ready for the season to begin after going 4 and 0 in spring for the first time ever. 4th year into the rebuild, with only two original recruits left, We hope we can make some of the top teams in the WCC sweat a little more then they are accustomed to when they play us.


The good news is, everyone sweats like a motherfucker when in Stockton... so at the very least, home games should favor you.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Per Chris Henderson

Penultimate Update! NCAA WoSo 2019 Hardest Non-Conference SOS 
Florida 
Florida St 
Nebraska 
Penn St 
UCLA 
Duke & Santa Clara 
Stanford 
James Madison 
Pepperdine 
LSU 
UC Irvine & Virginia 
Georgetown 
USC 
Long Beach St 
Arkansas, North Carolina, Washington, & West Virginia 
Ohio St


----------



## MakeAPlay

ToonArmy said:


> MAP is MCR injured? I see a brace on her leg in photos


Unfortunately she hurt herself in Italy a couple of weeks after being cleared.  It is a big setback for us.  Luckily the deepest line on the team is the midfield.  I am not sure how serious it is.  It definitely isn't as bad as before (she had the same injury that my player had surgery for at the end of her sophomore year).  She is a great kid, with a bright future.  She will be with the full Mexican WNT by her senior year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Great post from a Pepperdine player regarding D1 and how it might not go as planned:  https://speakco.us/blogs/testimonials/setbacks



So great and so true.  That is why you pick the school not the soccer.  Anything can happen with the soccer.  It is only a small part of the journey.  Honestly, the thing that I am most proud of with my player is the fact that she graduated Magna Cum Laude in 3 years and was on the honor roll every single quarter.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Per Chris Henderson
> 
> Penultimate Update! NCAA WoSo 2019 Hardest Non-Conference SOS
> Florida
> Florida St
> Nebraska
> Penn St
> UCLA
> Duke & Santa Clara
> Stanford
> James Madison
> Pepperdine
> LSU
> UC Irvine & Virginia
> Georgetown
> USC
> Long Beach St
> Arkansas, North Carolina, Washington, & West Virginia
> Ohio St



7 California schools!!  Let's get this season started!!


----------



## ToonArmy

MakeAPlay said:


> Unfortunately she hurt herself in Italy a couple of weeks after being cleared.  It is a big setback for us.  Luckily the deepest line on the team is the midfield.  I am not sure how serious it is.  It definitely isn't as bad as before (she had the same injury that my player had surgery for at the end of her sophomore year).  She is a great kid, with a bright future.  She will be with the full Mexican WNT by her senior year.


I remember that knee injury and surgery that is why I was concerned for her when I saw the large brace. She has a lot of supporters here in her home town. Thanks for the update.


----------



## CaliKlines

Simisoccerfan said:


> Per Chris Henderson
> 
> Penultimate Update! NCAA WoSo 2019 Hardest Non-Conference SOS
> Florida
> Florida St
> Nebraska
> Penn St
> UCLA
> Duke & Santa Clara
> Stanford
> James Madison
> Pepperdine
> LSU
> UC Irvine & Virginia
> Georgetown
> USC
> Long Beach St
> Arkansas, North Carolina, Washington, & West Virginia
> Ohio St








*Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
2019 NCAA WoSo Hardest Overall Schedule: 
Florida St 
Duke 
Arkansas 
NC State 
North Carolina & Alabama 
West Virginia 
Nebraska & Penn St 
Boston College & Iowa St 
Auburn 
TCU 
Baylor & Louisville 
Texas A&M 
Clemson 
Notre Dame & Oklahoma St 
Syracuse 
Minnesota 
Texas

Not a single Pac12 team. Wow.


----------



## espola

CaliKlines said:


> *Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
> 2019 NCAA WoSo Hardest Overall Schedule:
> Florida St
> Duke
> Arkansas
> NC State
> North Carolina & Alabama
> West Virginia
> Nebraska & Penn St
> Boston College & Iowa St
> Auburn
> TCU
> Baylor & Louisville
> Texas A&M
> Clemson
> Notre Dame & Oklahoma St
> Syracuse
> Minnesota
> Texas
> 
> Not a single Pac12 team. Wow.


Who or what is Chris Henderson?


----------



## surfrider

CaliKlines said:


> *Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
> 2019 NCAA WoSo Hardest Overall Schedule:
> Florida St
> Duke
> Arkansas
> NC State
> North Carolina & Alabama
> West Virginia
> Nebraska & Penn St
> Boston College & Iowa St
> Auburn
> TCU
> Baylor & Louisville
> Texas A&M
> Clemson
> Notre Dame & Oklahoma St
> Syracuse
> Minnesota
> Texas
> 
> Not a single Pac12 team. Wow.


That was his list before pac 12 schedules released.  Refresh your twitter feeed...plenty of pac12


----------



## gkrent

CaliKlines said:


> *Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
> 2019 NCAA WoSo Hardest Overall Schedule:
> Florida St
> Duke
> Arkansas
> NC State
> North Carolina & Alabama
> West Virginia
> Nebraska & Penn St
> Boston College & Iowa St
> Auburn
> TCU
> Baylor & Louisville
> Texas A&M
> Clemson
> Notre Dame & Oklahoma St
> Syracuse
> Minnesota
> Texas
> 
> Not a single Pac12 team. Wow.


Get ahold of yourself.

NCAA WoSo 2019 Hardest Overall SOS


Florida

Duke

Florida St & Arkansas

UCLA

LSU

Virginia

Stanford & Washington

North Carolina & Alabama

West Virginia & Wake Forest

Nebraska, Penn St, USC, Kansas, & NC State

Colorado

Boston College & Iowa St

Oklahoma

Auburn

Arizona & TCU


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Get ahold of yourself.
> 
> NCAA WoSo 2019 Hardest Overall SOS
> 
> 
> Florida
> 
> Duke
> 
> Florida St & Arkansas
> 
> UCLA
> 
> LSU
> 
> Virginia
> 
> Stanford & Washington
> 
> North Carolina & Alabama
> 
> West Virginia & Wake Forest
> 
> Nebraska, Penn St, USC, Kansas, & NC State
> 
> Colorado
> 
> Boston College & Iowa St
> 
> Oklahoma
> 
> Auburn
> 
> Arizona & TCU


Since no one has played a game yet, how do they determine "hardest"?


----------



## sniper

UOP said:


> The Pacific Tigers are ready for the season to begin after going 4 and 0 in spring for the first time ever. 4th year into the rebuild, with only two original recruits left, We hope we can make some of the top teams in the WCC sweat a little more then they are accustomed to when they play us.


That's all well and good, but if they knew you only played Division II teams and one crappy Division I team in the spring, I doubt that they will sweat much. Most people don't talk about original recruits and rebuilding, unless of course you're the new coach on here bragging.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> *Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
> 2019 NCAA WoSo Hardest Overall Schedule:
> Florida St
> Duke
> Arkansas
> NC State
> North Carolina & Alabama
> West Virginia
> Nebraska & Penn St
> Boston College & Iowa St
> Auburn
> TCU
> Baylor & Louisville
> Texas A&M
> Clemson
> Notre Dame & Oklahoma St
> Syracuse
> Minnesota
> Texas
> 
> Not a single Pac12 team. Wow.



Fake news.  You know that people can look up his twitter account and see the truth.  Why do you bother lying?  Your kids team got their assess handed to them by UCLA right in front of you and your coach brought in a lot of players because they know that they are going to be much worse this year!  Stop with your lies @CaliKlines !!!

You are like fucking Trump.  You lie just hoping that people are too lazy to look for themselves..


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> That was his list before pac 12 schedules released.  Refresh your twitter feeed...plenty of pac12


That is more @CaliKlines lies and fake news!!  Does this surprise you?  Remember that ass whooping that UCLA delivered them after they lucked into a PK win over Santa Clara.  Cali would say that they dominated Santa Clara and the score of UCLA should have been like 5-5 instead of 5-0...

He would much rather show you stuff from before the PAC 12 teams released their schedules.  He is a clear liar and is showing it to you....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Simisoccerfan said:


> I would not declare that she is recovered yet.  She is running and jumping but it not cleared to scrimmage.  Camp starts at 5-1/2 months and while I suspect she will be cleared to train, I would be very surprised if she is cleared to scrimmage/contact at that point.  More likely she is slowly introduced as the season progresses or she redshirts.


My player wasn't cleared to play until almost 12 months to the day from her injury, although she had to have two separate surgeries 6 weeks apart (MCL then ACL) so that added to the recovery time.


----------



## Dubs

SpeedK1llz said:


> My player wasn't cleared to play until almost 12 months to the day from her injury, although she had to have two separate surgeries 6 weeks apart (MCL then ACL) so that added to the recovery time.


Cleared meaning, cleared to play in games or cleared to train with contact?


----------



## oh canada

UCLA's academic year starts late, right @MAP?  late Sept?  Seems like would be a nice perk for the players to be able to just focus on soccer the first month.  Any other PAC12 or other schools discussed on this board similarly start classes later in the year?


----------



## dk_b

A number of the pac12 schools are on the quarter system (so later start and finish in mid June). Stanford is one.


----------



## dk_b

dk_b said:


> A number of the pac12 schools are on the quarter system (so later start and finish in mid June). Stanford is one.


The Oregon schools and UW are quarter schools I think. And the remainder are semester.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> UCLA's academic year starts late, right @MAP?  late Sept?  Seems like would be a nice perk for the players to be able to just focus on soccer the first month.  Any other PAC12 or other schools discussed on this board similarly start classes later in the year?



Correct.  As was already stated, UCLA, Stanford, UDub and the Oregon schools are on the quarter system so the players don’t start classes until league play begins the last week of September.

It is a huge advantage to not have classes until almost halfway through the season.  I used to love it when I played football because you could just focus on your sport.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Dubs said:


> Cleared meaning, cleared to play in games or cleared to train with contact?


Cleared to play. In the 4-6 weeks leading up to that first game she was practice no contact, then light contact then full. Had to pass the Powers test before she was cleared to play in games. Missed the first 6 or so non-conference games.

To be perfectly honest, she wasn’t 100% the whole season even after she came back but looked better late. Unfortunately we didn’t make the post season but she worked her a$$ off in the winter and hit spring shot out of a cannon. Some of the best soccer I’ve ever seen her play.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> Cleared to play. In the 4-6 weeks leading up to that first game she was practice no contact, then light contact then full. Had to pass the Powers test before she was cleared to play in games. Missed the first 6 or so non-conference games.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, she wasn’t 100% the whole season even after she came back but looked better late. Unfortunately we didn’t make the post season but she worked her a$$ off in the winter and hit spring shot out of a cannon. Some of the best soccer I’ve ever seen her play.


Her Bay Area fans are PSYCHED to watch her back on the pitch!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Cleared to play. In the 4-6 weeks leading up to that first game she was practice no contact, then light contact then full. Had to pass the Powers test before she was cleared to play in games. Missed the first 6 or so non-conference games.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, she wasn’t 100% the whole season even after she came back but looked better late. Unfortunately we didn’t make the post season but she worked her a$$ off in the winter and hit spring shot out of a cannon. Some of the best soccer I’ve ever seen her play.


She's a baller.
I look forward to see what the Waves have this season.
I'll get up and watch a couple games for sure.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's a baller.
> I look forward to see what the Waves have this season.
> I'll get up and watch a couple games for sure.


I’m counting on it Brother!


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> So great and so true.  That is why you pick the school not the soccer.  Anything can happen with the soccer.  It is only a small part of the journey.  Honestly, the thing that I am most proud of with my player is the fact that she graduated Magna Cum Laude in 3 years and was on the honor roll every single quarter.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Truth....No Doubt!


----------



## MakeAPlay

So I just picked my kid up from the airport and my player just told me that $C lost their best player to an Achilles injury during the spring and another player that is a contributor too.  I am bummed because they are both sweet kids.


----------



## 3thatplay

MakeAPlay said:


> So I just picked my kid up from the airport and my player just told me that $C lost their best player to an Achilles injury during the spring and another player that is a contributor too.  I am bummed because they are both sweet kids.


Achilles rupture is horrible.  I think one third of the players that rupture an achilles NEVER return to their sport.  Hopefully it isn't a ruptured tendon.


----------



## MakeAPlay

3thatplay said:


> Achilles rupture is horrible.  I think one third of the players that rupture an achilles NEVER return to their sport.  Hopefully it isn't a ruptured tendon.


Two of my friends retired from the NFL due to that exact injury.  I hope that she comes back as good as new, she really is a great kid with a wonderful family.


----------



## Abdul

MakeAPlay said:


> That is more @CaliKlines lies and fake news!!  Does this surprise you?  Remember that ass whooping that UCLA delivered them after they lucked into a PK win over Santa Clara.  Cali would say that they dominated Santa Clara and the score of UCLA should have been like 5-5 instead of 5-0...
> 
> He would much rather show you stuff from before the PAC 12 teams released their schedules.  He is a clear liar and is showing it to you....


Wow...just when people thought you were turning over a new leaf...you become a douche again! Welcome back MAP.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> So I just picked my kid up from the airport and my player just told me that $C lost their best player to an Achilles injury during the spring and another player that is a contributor too.  I am bummed because they are both sweet kids.


Mine is planning on being ready by end of August.  We will see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Mine is planning on being ready by end of August.  We will see.


That is really good to hear.  $C being healthy is key to 3 PAC 12 teams being in the College Cup this year.  It would be nice since it is San Jose to have 3 California teams in it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Camp starts 3 weeks from tomorrow.  I hope that everyone is getting stronger and fitter.  My player says that the 5 extra games with limited subs has helped better integrate their freshman and they have a pretty clear idea of what kind of depth they are going to have.

It's a month and a day from the PAC 12 teams kicking off the season.  Good luck and good health to all who have players playing at any level.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> That is really good to hear.  $C being healthy is key to 3 PAC 12 teams being in the College Cup this year.  It would be nice since it is San Jose to have 3 California teams in it.


Thanks man been a bit rough the last few years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Thanks man been a bit rough the last few years.


It's hard to believe that all of this started back in 2006/07 with U9 soccer in the CSL.  Now we are the parents of 21 year old women.  My player is 100% healthy at the beginning of the season for the first time since her freshman year in college.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> It's hard to believe that all of this started back in 2006/07 with U9 soccer in the CSL.  Now we are the parents of 21 year old women.  My player is 100% healthy at the beginning of the season for the first time since her freshman year in college.


Yeah I know.  It was much simpler back then.  Mine hasn't been 100% since fall of 2015.  Man that really sucks to say and think about.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://gostanford.com/news/2019/7/10/womens-soccer-extra-time-ii-katie-meyer.aspx?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=commpost_2019-07-11_1A2NIS&utm_campaign=womenssoccer_otherpd_feature__

I'd vote for this kid for President in a few years.

I especially love the classes that she quoted as her favorites so far.  The topics are difficult ones that inspire discussion and going outside of the bubble that we create for our kids.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> https://gostanford.com/news/2019/7/10/womens-soccer-extra-time-ii-katie-meyer.aspx?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=commpost_2019-07-11_1A2NIS&utm_campaign=womenssoccer_otherpd_feature__
> 
> I'd vote for this kid for President in a few years.
> 
> I especially love the classes that she quoted as her favorites so far.  The topics are difficult ones that inspire discussion and going outside of the bubble that we create for our kids.


I, too, would like to meet Tyler C.  from the bachelorette someday   (RBG would be good too!)


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I, too, would like to meet Tyler C.  from the bachelorette someday   (RBG would be good too!)


I'm not sure who Tyler C is but I'm sure that my daughter would.  I do love me the Notorious RBG and may she last at least another 2 years before she retires....


----------



## soccer661

You guys have me cracking up over our guilty-pleasure-girls-night of Bachelorette...and def needing a laugh right now!!!
So her 12 year old little sis (which she gives a shout out to for being someone she looks up to because of this very reason at the moment I'm going to mention) ---broke her ankle...badly.
Tib/Fib fracture at a soccer camp...ER tried to "reset" it and couldn't...long story short, ended up having surgery...2 screws and 2 pins later (pins are temporary-will come out) ..she is in the hard cast another 3 1/2 weeks, (6 weeks total) then walking boot for a few weeks & start PT/rehab, swimming, etc...just so incredibly sad for her ... she has been so so brave & calm though the whole thing, yes devastated and a couple emotional big waves of tears but overall in good spirits...
Looking VERY forward to some distraction of college soccer soon...but most of all praying all our kiddos can stay HEALTHLY and INJURY FREE and have killer seasons!!!
(PS and probably should go in another thread-- noticed we have alot on this board regarding ACL/knee injuries...anyone have a good story/tips/advice on ankle/leg breaks??)
Can't wait to watch all your talented DD's and hopefully meet some of you in person this year!!


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> You guys have me cracking up over our guilty-pleasure-girls-night of Bachelorette...and def needing a laugh right now!!!


If Hannah doesn't pick Tyler C in the end I'm never watching this show again.


----------



## pulguita

soccer661 said:


> You guys have me cracking up over our guilty-pleasure-girls-night of Bachelorette...and def needing a laugh right now!!!
> So her 12 year old little sis (which she gives a shout out to for being someone she looks up to because of this very reason at the moment I'm going to mention) ---broke her ankle...badly.
> Tib/Fib fracture at a soccer camp...ER tried to "reset" it and couldn't...long story short, ended up having surgery...2 screws and 2 pins later (pins are temporary-will come out) ..she is in the hard cast another 3 1/2 weeks, (6 weeks total) then walking boot for a few weeks & start PT/rehab, swimming, etc...just so incredibly sad for her ... she has been so so brave & calm though the whole thing, yes devastated and a couple emotional big waves of tears but overall in good spirits...
> Looking VERY forward to some distraction of college soccer soon...but most of all praying all our kiddos can stay HEALTHLY and INJURY FREE and have killer seasons!!!
> (PS and probably should go in another thread-- noticed we have alot on this board regarding ACL/knee injuries...anyone have a good story/tips/advice on ankle/leg breaks??)
> Can't wait to watch all your talented DD's and hopefully meet some of you in person this year!!


Here you go.  Fibia impact.  Ankle displaced Anterior Inferior Tibiofibular and Anterior Talofibular rupture.  Both will heal do not need surgical repair.  If you look at x-ray screws and plate holding the fib together and if you look closely there are tw0 buttons with a cable holding the bone together.  This does what the ligaments do while they heal.  Pics are 10 days post op removing sutures starting to swim.  Was never in cast fitted for walking boot at 10 days.  Boot and crutchches 6 weeks.  Started walking in boot with crutches July 4th.  Hopefully will be walking without boot August 5th first day of camp.  Have month of running- ready by September?  Biggest issue is ligament repair and how long.  Bone is healed after 6 weeks.


----------



## soccer661

Ohhhh gosh..for some reason Pulguita I thought your DD was an ACL...didn't realize it was ankle...
Praying for her to be back & strong as ever in September!!!
We are hopeful for that as well-- although could be October or longer-- will just be taking it week by week once that cast comes off...
Crazy and sad how in a split second everything changes...


----------



## espola

soccer661 said:


> You guys have me cracking up over our guilty-pleasure-girls-night of Bachelorette...and def needing a laugh right now!!!
> So her 12 year old little sis (which she gives a shout out to for being someone she looks up to because of this very reason at the moment I'm going to mention) ---broke her ankle...badly.
> Tib/Fib fracture at a soccer camp...ER tried to "reset" it and couldn't...long story short, ended up having surgery...2 screws and 2 pins later (pins are temporary-will come out) ..she is in the hard cast another 3 1/2 weeks, (6 weeks total) then walking boot for a few weeks & start PT/rehab, swimming, etc...just so incredibly sad for her ... she has been so so brave & calm though the whole thing, yes devastated and a couple emotional big waves of tears but overall in good spirits...
> Looking VERY forward to some distraction of college soccer soon...but most of all praying all our kiddos can stay HEALTHLY and INJURY FREE and have killer seasons!!!
> (PS and probably should go in another thread-- noticed we have alot on this board regarding ACL/knee injuries...anyone have a good story/tips/advice on ankle/leg breaks??)
> Can't wait to watch all your talented DD's and hopefully meet some of you in person this year!!


Broke my left fibula coaching indoor soccer to 6-8-year-olds on a Monday night in 1998 -- stepped on a ball while demonstrating trapping technique, and the ankle rolled over further than it was designed to do.  I felt something pop, but it didn't hurt until I tried to turn left with all my weight on the left foot.  By morning the foot was swollen and purple - urgent care took x-rays - "this is serious" - put on a cast and sent me to orthopedist that afternoon.  They took the cast off and took their own x-rays - "This is not very serious - do a half-dozen of these a week" and put on another cast.  Thursday morning the orthopedist put in two SS screws, took more x-rays, and sent me home in a foam walking cast.  "How long before I can walk on it?"  "As soon as you can stand the pain - it's stronger now than before you broke it."  Friday morning I went back to work on crutches, but only lasted a half-day because of the side effects of the pain killers.

But wait - there's more.  Friday afternoon I took the boys to the club's shooting clinic, getting ready for the upcoming rec season.  Some parents of the club's recently-formed BU8 Presidio team wanted to know why the younger one hadn't tried out for the team.  "Didn't know about it, and he's only 6 - but he has an older brother who is 7 in the goalkeeper group."  The following Monday we took the boys to try out for the BU8 team.  I was still on crutches, and when the coach found out why, he asked me to be the defense and keeper assistant coach.  I think he was just trying to keep me hooked so the boys would not quit the team (as 8 other players did that season). 

The screws are still there, and they have never caused me any trouble.  While we were waiting for a delayed flight at the Jackson MS airport a year or so later, I asked the security people if they could detect them - but they found nothing.  However, a couple of years after that I set off the alarm at the Federal courthouse while reporting for jury duty.


----------



## Glovestinks

Hey Pulguita
You know I’m roooting for a quick return and believe this can easily happen.  Are the docs utilizing any PRP or Stem Cell therapy?  Bone graft?  This has an unbelievable impact in all orthopedic injury recovery.   We are behind you and your dad 100%


----------



## Glovestinks

Glovestinks said:


> Hey Pulguita
> You know I’m roooting for a quick return and believe this can easily happen.  Are the docs utilizing any PRP or Stem Cell therapy?  Bone graft?  This has an unbelievable impact in all orthopedic injury recovery.   We are behind you and your dad 100%


Dad = DD. Love me spell check


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Here you go.  Fibia impact.  Ankle displaced Anterior Inferior Tibiofibular and Anterior Talofibular rupture.  Both will heal do not need surgical repair.  If you look at x-ray screws and plate holding the fib together and if you look closely there are tw0 buttons with a cable holding the bone together.  This does what the ligaments do while they heal.  Pics are 10 days post op removing sutures starting to swim.  Was never in cast fitted for walking boot at 10 days.  Boot and crutchches 6 weeks.  Started walking in boot with crutches July 4th.  Hopefully will be walking without boot August 5th first day of camp.  Have month of running- ready by September?  Biggest issue is ligament repair and how long.  Bone is healed after 6 weeks.


Gnarly.  Man I really hope that she makes it back ASAP but most importantly that she doesn’t come back too soon.


----------



## gkrent

25 pages in and pre-season hasn't even started yet!

(and lest you think Tyler C. from Bachelorette is off topic, he was seen today on Twitter defending Megan Rapinoe


----------



## pulguita

Glovestinks said:


> Hey Pulguita
> You know I’m roooting for a quick return and believe this can easily happen.  Are the docs utilizing any PRP or Stem Cell therapy?  Bone graft?  This has an unbelievable impact in all orthopedic injury recovery.   We are behind you and your dad 100%


 No she is about 2 weeks ahead of schedule.  The bone is healed its just a matter of how the ligaments are repairing themselves.  Evidently doc says they do and she should be 100%.  Should have an even stronger shot with the extra weight in that right foot.  Ie the weighted golf club!  HaHa


----------



## MakeAPlay

I figured that I would park this here.  It is the Massey Preseason Ratings.

https://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that I would park this here.  It is the Massey Preseason Ratings.
> 
> https://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


Based on what?  Everyone's 0-0-0 records?

Massey made its reputation as a paid website that supposedly helped gamblers win point-spread bets.  I'm not sure how that applies to college soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Based on what?  Everyone's 0-0-0 records?
> 
> Massey made its reputation as a paid website that supposedly helped gamblers win point-spread bets.  I'm not sure how that applies to college soccer.


Read between the lines.  If you bothered to research anything before you jumped and started hacking away at your keyboard you might answer your own questions instead of being forever the...... 

*....CONTRARIAN
*
How about this.  You come up with your preseason rankings so that we can ask you a bunch of circular questions about them?  That will be entertaining and maybe just maybe it will force you to Google shit yourself and add to the conversation instead of you being incessantly contrarian.

I look forward to your offering.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Read between the lines.  If you bothered to research anything before you jumped and started hacking away at your keyboard you might answer your own questions instead of being forever the......
> 
> *....CONTRARIAN
> *
> How about this.  You come up with your preseason rankings so that we can ask you a bunch of circular questions about them?  That will be entertaining and maybe just maybe it will force you to Google shit yourself and add to the conversation instead of you being incessantly contrarian.
> 
> I look forward to your offering.


Everybody is tied for first.  

And last.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Everybody is tied for first.
> 
> And last.


I thought so.  NO insight just a contrarian....


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://gostanford.com/news/2019/5/6/womens-soccer-stanford-adds-stahl.aspx?path=wsoc

Not sure how I missed this.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought so.  NO insight just a contrarian....


You still haven't answered "based on what?"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Everybody is tied for first.
> 
> And last.


Was it the "preseason rankings" part that really fucked with your head?


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> https://gostanford.com/news/2019/5/6/womens-soccer-stanford-adds-stahl.aspx?path=wsoc
> 
> Not sure how I missed this.


The Swiss are sneaky? She has an impressive resume.  It will be interesting to see how she compares to the rest of her team.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that I would park this here.  It is the Massey Preseason Ratings.
> 
> https://www.masseyratings.com/csocw/ncaa-d1/ratings


Colorado at 15? Their non-conference schedule is always loaded with cupcakes which in turn drags down their RPI. How do they start out at 15?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Colorado at 15? Their non-conference schedule is always loaded with cupcakes which in turn drags down their RPI. How do they start out at 15?


I see Pep as better than last season.
Sweet 16.
You heard it here 1st.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Colorado at 15? Their non-conference schedule is always loaded with cupcakes which in turn drags down their RPI. How do they start out at 15?


I guess that this year they made some changes to prevent a repeat of last year.  They were much better than the teams that my kid's team played in the first 3 rounds including the Sweet 16.  They won their first 3 games in complete blowouts and Colorado was able to put up a fight and was a much better game.  Massey's rating are considered the best from what I hear from people in the know.

They are only ratings however.  Personally I think that the #3 team is the favorite this year based upon the conversations I have heard.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> The Swiss are sneaky? She has an impressive resume.  It will be interesting to see how she compares to the rest of her team.


The problem is that they are so deep.  They are set at 3 of their 4 defensive positions although Paul has a philosophy of adapting his formation in order to get the best 10 field players in the game at the same time.


----------



## beachbum

SpeedK1llz said:


> Colorado at 15? Their non-conference schedule is always loaded with cupcakes which in turn drags down their RPI. How do they start out at 15?


Florida State
Texas 
Baylor 
all part of CO non conference this year


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> https://gostanford.com/news/2019/5/6/womens-soccer-stanford-adds-stahl.aspx?path=wsoc
> 
> Not sure how I missed this.


Never seen her play.  How is she?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Never seen her play.  How is she?


I haven't seen her play either which is probably why I missed the announcement.  Paul is good at collecting players.   Some are unicorns, some are very good.  We will see soon which she is but I don't think that she will be displacing either of their central defenders, at least until midseason......


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see Pep as better than last season.
> Sweet 16.
> You heard it here 1st.


You heard it here:

WCC champ - BYU
Runner up - Pepperdine
Sleeper of the WCC - Portland
Most improved - Pacific
*3 teams advance to NCAA this year (BYU, Pepp, SC)

Pep lost 2 drafted NWSL players and a really experienced goalie.   Do well in pre-season and I’m a believer.  BYU the team to beat.  Top 3.

BYU gets kids back from their missions.  What are they 25 years old? Makes them mature and tough.  Top 3.

Santa Clara loses their best player but replenishes w kids part of the WNT program.  Top 3.

Pacific is young with increasing number of so cal girls.  Will finally crawl out of the wcc cellar.  Maybe lower middle of the pack this year.

St. Mary’s loses best defender to Pepp and lots of asst coaches in the last few years.  A very unstable program right now w a lame duck coach.  Need to start well fast or risk completely falling apart by WCC start. Bottom 2.

Portland got some decent transfers and returns some good players.  Will challenge the big 3.  Great atmosphere in Portland.  Upper Middle of pack.

USF should be good with few losses.  Middle of pack.

USD .  Still in transformation mode with new coach but returns redshirt senior Moses.  Solid team. Middle of pack.

LMU - always a threat with many so cal players. Middle of pack.

Gonzaga -  lost all their senior starters .  Bottom of table this year. Had a great season last year. Bottom 2.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Lots of wcc vs. pac-12 schools.  Winning a good number of those battles will elevate the conference hence my reasoning for three bids.  But who really knows.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Lots of wcc vs. pac-12 schools.  Winning a good number of those battles will elevate the conference hence my reasoning for three bids.  But who really knows.


Should be a lot of fun.  My kid has two of your top 3 on their non-conference schedule and their first scrimmage in 29 days is against LMU.  I like Santa Clara to win it and Pepperdine to surprise and finish second and BYU 3rd.  Same teams different order.  BYU should be solid all around but not spectacular.  I think that BYU has a weaker non-conference schedule than the other two and they open the season with Santa Clara on the road and then Pepperdine comes to town 4 days later (Saturday game then a Wednesday game due to BYU not playing on Sunday).  That is a tough stretch that could even see them lose or draw Pacific which is who they play that following Saturday after playing Pepperdine.

It is going to be a fun season for the WCC and it's doubtful that they will get screwed over like they did last year only getting 2 bids.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Should be a lot of fun.  My kid has two of your top 3 on their non-conference schedule and their first scrimmage in 29 days is against LMU.  I like Santa Clara to win it and Pepperdine to surprise and finish second and BYU 3rd.  Same teams different order.  BYU should be solid all around but not spectacular.  I think that BYU has a weaker non-conference schedule than the other two and they open the season with Santa Clara on the road and then Pepperdine comes to town 4 days later (Saturday game then a Wednesday game due to BYU not playing on Sunday).  That is a tough stretch that could even see them lose or draw Pacific which is who they play that following Saturday after playing Pepperdine.
> 
> It is going to be a fun season for the WCC and it's doubtful that they will get screwed over like they did last year only getting 2 bids.


Unlike last year, we’re coming out of the gate hot. Wish UC Riverside game was our scrimmage instead of USC. Hoping that doesn’t bite us in the a$$ come tournament time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unlike last year, we’re coming out of the gate hot. Wish UC Riverside game was our scrimmage instead of USC. Hoping that doesn’t bite us in the a$$ come tournament time.


I think playing Stanford, UCLA, Texas A&M and Wazzu will do plenty for your RPI as long as you can get at least 4 points out of those 4 games.  You get Stanford and Texas A&M at home and you get UCLA and Wazzu at a neutral site.  Not a bad set up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://uclabruins.com/news/2019/7/17/bruin-athletics-309-student-athletes-named-to-spring-directors-honor-roll.aspx

I can't get enough of this.  Congrats to all of the amazing STUDENT athletes on the Women's soccer team and in every sport.  A special shout out to the 31 players on the football team!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> You heard it here:
> 
> WCC champ - BYU
> Runner up - Pepperdine
> Sleeper of the WCC - Portland
> Most improved - Pacific
> *3 teams advance to NCAA this year (BYU, Pepp, SC)
> 
> Pep lost 2 drafted NWSL players and a really experienced goalie.   Do well in pre-season and I’m a believer.  BYU the team to beat.  Top 3.
> 
> BYU gets kids back from their missions.  What are they 25 years old? Makes them mature and tough.  Top 3.
> 
> Santa Clara loses their best player but replenishes w kids part of the WNT program.  Top 3.
> 
> Pacific is young with increasing number of so cal girls.  Will finally crawl out of the wcc cellar.  Maybe lower middle of the pack this year.
> 
> St. Mary’s loses best defender to Pepp and lots of asst coaches in the last few years.  A very unstable program right now w a lame duck coach.  Need to start well fast or risk completely falling apart by WCC start. Bottom 2.
> 
> Portland got some decent transfers and returns some good players.  Will challenge the big 3.  Great atmosphere in Portland.  Upper Middle of pack.
> 
> USF should be good with few losses.  Middle of pack.
> 
> USD .  Still in transformation mode with new coach but returns redshirt senior Moses.  Solid team. Middle of pack.
> 
> LMU - always a threat with many so cal players. Middle of pack.
> 
> Gonzaga -  lost all their senior starters .  Bottom of table this year. Had a great season last year. Bottom 2.


No disrespect to the prior defensive regime but I think some people not in the know are going to be surprised at how little, of any, our defense will be impacted. We’re young but we’ve got some serious talent back there. The “X factor” will be the difference on offense between this year and last. The chemistry up top is phenomenal and the speed and aggressiveness of the attack is going to put some teams on their heels.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> No disrespect to the prior defensive regime but I think some people not in the know are going to be surprised at how little, of any, our defense will be impacted. We’re young but we’ve got some serious talent back there. The “X factor” will be the difference on offense between this year and last. The chemistry up top is phenomenal and the speed and aggressiveness of the attack is going to put some teams on their heels.


Pepperdine is on the rise as a national program.
They have gone from a once in awhile contender in the conference to a legit threat to win the conference every year.
Winning begets more winning, and better players gravitate toward the top teams.
There is a load of talent just hitting their stride on that team.
Best wishes this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine is on the rise as a national program.
> They have gone from a once in awhile contender in the conference to a legit threat to win the conference every year.
> Winning begets more winning, and better players gravitate toward the top teams.
> There is a load of talent just hitting their stride on that team.
> Best wishes this season.


Well 5 years ago Pepperdine played the Bruins and Wazzu in Hawaii and it just so happened to be the last time that Pepperdine was in the Sweet 16.  I hope that we get a repeat of that year.  That year in the Sweet 16 they met a certain team with a certain coach and that team won a certain trophy for a certain school for the first time.  

Go Waves!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The only concern that Pepperdine should have is that 3 of their last 4 games are against the 3 weakest teams in the conference in terms of scheduling.  That means that like last year the last 2 weeks of the season they are going to see their RPI steadily go down.  They better be at worst in the high 20's or low 30's in RPI when that happens or they could be in trouble.  Their schedule is nicely front loaded so they are going to have to get a win or two from Texas A&M or Vanderbilt or that stretch in the middle of September where they face Stanford, UCLA and Wazzu in a 10 day period could end any hopes of an at large bid and make them need to win the title outright.  I look forward to following them this year.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> The only concern that Pepperdine should have is that 3 of their last 4 games are against the 3 weakest teams in the conference in terms of scheduling.  That means that like last year the last 2 weeks of the season they are going to see their RPI steadily go down.  They better be at worst in the high 20's or low 30's in RPI when that happens or they could be in trouble.  Their schedule is nicely front loaded so they are going to have to get a win or two from Texas A&M or Vanderbilt or that stretch in the middle of September where they face Stanford, UCLA and Wazzu in a 10 day period could end any hopes of an at large bid and make them need to win the title outright.  I look forward to following them this year.


Their RPI is going to go down even if they win?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Their RPI is going to go down even if they win?


https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/


Please read the RPI formula.  The Pepperdine fans know that it happened last year down the stretch.  They were 5-0-1 down the stretch and their RPI tanked the last 3 weeks of the season AFTER it peaked when they beat Santa Clara and BYU in back to back games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Their RPI is going to go down even if they win?


If you aren't trolling and really want to know here is something to occupy your time.  It is a very good read if you ACTUALLY CARE.

http://rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com/


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> If you aren't trolling and really want to know here is something to occupy your time.  It is a very good read if you ACTUALLY CARE.
> 
> http://rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com/


I'm not new to this issue.  It comes up every year in the bigsoccer men's college forum.  I recognize that there are certain unusual situations where a team's RPI can decline after a win against a weak opponent (the NCAA ice hockey tournament selection even adjusts RPI for those cases, and I have been following discussions about that since I have had a home computer), but I have never seen three in a row.  The usual belief I encounter is that teams in certain conferences automatically get boosts to their RPI - not without winning records against other conferences, they don't.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> I'm not new to this issue.  It comes up every year in the bigsoccer men's college forum.  I recognize that there are certain unusual situations where a team's RPI can decline after a win against a weak opponent (the NCAA ice hockey tournament selection even adjusts RPI for those cases, and I have been following discussions about that since I have had a home computer), but I have never seen three in a row.  The usual belief I encounter is that teams in certain conferences automatically get boosts to their RPI - not without winning records against other conferences, they don't.


It is the huge penalty that you get for playing in a weaker conference.  UCLA always gets a boost because it ends with $C.  The Trojans even suffered no decline in RPI after losing to UCLA.  The committee still showed their east coast bias and gave them a 4 seed but that is a whole different discussion.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My kid’s team has a few freshman that are going to have a good season and contribute.  Which is saying something considering that only 2 of the top 20 players graduated and one is injured and going to miss the season.  They also have a transfer defender from England that is going to help them replace the one starter that they lost.

I am hoping for them to add a 2nd star to the kit.  It’s going to be a fun season.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> It is the huge penalty that you get for playing in a weaker conference.  UCLA always gets a boost because it ends with $C.  The Trojans even suffered no decline in RPI after losing to UCLA.  The committee still showed their east coast bias and gave them a 4 seed but that is a whole different discussion.


Tell us more about east coast bias.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> It is the huge penalty that you get for playing in a weaker conference.  UCLA always gets a boost because it ends with $C.  The Trojans even suffered no decline in RPI after losing to UCLA.  The committee still showed their east coast bias and gave them a 4 seed but that is a whole different discussion.


The usual situation is not that a team's RPI declines, but that the RPI of other teams will increase by more, thus lowering the relative position of the team in question.  The only RPI calculation that matters is the one done at the end of the season on the day the selection committee meets.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/
> 
> 
> Please read the RPI formula.  The Pepperdine fans know that it happened last year down the stretch.  They were 5-0-1 down the stretch and their RPI tanked the last 3 weeks of the season AFTER it peaked when they beat Santa Clara and BYU in back to back games.


WCC as a whole need to do well non-conference so losses to lower table teams aren't crippling come time for selection on Sunday.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> No disrespect to the prior defensive regime but I think some people not in the know are going to be surprised at how little, of any, our defense will be impacted. We’re young but we’ve got some serious talent back there. The “X factor” will be the difference on offense between this year and last. The chemistry up top is phenomenal and the speed and aggressiveness of the attack is going to put some teams on their heels.


I think every team in the WCC got better except Gonzaga.  Another game of thrones blood bath awaits when the season tips off.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Interesting Info  https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Interesting Info  https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


I posted that link for him on post #538 above in this thread.  I'm pretty sure that he is familiar with it.  He just is looking for someone to engage with.  Please resist the temptation.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I posted that link for him on post #538 above in this thread.  I'm pretty sure that he is familiar with it.  He just is looking for someone to engage with.  Please resist the temptation.


I understand about the formula.  My point in bringing up the gauchodan page was to see if there was a similarly thorough game-by-game analysis on the womens side.


----------



## full90

A whopping 3 WCC teams are on Chris Henderson’s “razzie” list of worst non conference strength of schedules list. USD, st Mary’s and pacific all have SOS above 200. That won’t help conference RPI.


----------



## espola

full90 said:


> A whopping 3 WCC teams are on Chris Henderson’s “razzie” list of worst non conference strength of schedules list. USD, st Mary’s and pacific all have SOS above 200. That won’t help conference RPI.


If they win against those turkeys (assuming they actually do turn out to be turkeys and not some surprising diamonds in the rough) that will give other teams in the conference a chance to improve their RPI, since opponents' WLT counts twice as much as opponents' opponents' WLT.


----------



## UOP

So it’s a lose lose situation when any of the big three play us.  RPI goes down if you beat us and if you lose or tie us, you won’t  be selected to the ncaa if you aren’t in first place.  That’s funny.

So better root for us to do well during non conference!


----------



## MakeAPlay

UOP said:


> So it’s a lose lose situation when any of the big three play us.  RPI goes down if you beat us and if you lose or tie us, you won’t  be selected to the ncaa if you aren’t in first place.  That’s funny.
> 
> So better root for us to do well during non conference!


It’s always a good idea to root for your teams in your conference to do well for the exact reason that you mentioned.  Although if your rival is in the conference it’s okay to make an exception.  

It would be nice to have more California teams in the tournament especially with the College Cup being in San Jose this year.  I would love to see 4 California schools there.  This is going to be a fun season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Bruins play Florida State at Banc of California Stadium.  Should be a big time atmosphere.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> The Bruins play Florida State at Banc of California Stadium.  Should be a big time atmosphere.


What’s the date?  Would love to take my girls to that one


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> What’s the date?  Would love to take my girls to that one


August 29th at 5pm.  It's a Thursday night double header with $C.  Should be a good chance to see 4 talented teams battle it out.  I actually get to see my two favorite teams in the same night.  UCLA and whoever is playing $C.....

I can't imagine there is a better single venue ticket prior to the College Cup in terms of getting to see 3 legitimate contenders for the national title.  Well 2 legitimate contenders and $C.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> The Bruins play Florida State at Banc of California Stadium.  Should be a big time atmosphere.


So they are playing one of their most important non-conference home games practically on the USC campus? Just classic.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> August 29th at 5pm.  It's a Thursday night double header with $C.  Should be a good chance to see 4 talented teams battle it out.  I actually get to see my two favorite teams in the same night.  UCLA and whoever is playing $C.....


Ok. That makes sense.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> So they are playing one of their most important non-conference home games practically on the USC campus? Just classic.


It's a double header and they are anticipating it to be t0o many people for their home stadium's capacity.  It helps $C more because they have such a small stadium.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Ok. That makes sense.



$C is paying for it but they also get to keep the gate and concessions.  It helps them pack the stadium as UCLA is a bigger draw.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C is even doing a Hawaii trip like the Bruins and Pepperdine are except they are playing USF and Hawaii instead of Pepperdine and Hawaii (or UCLA and Wazzu in Pep's case).  It should be a fun trip for the players but not much of a soccer challenge.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> It's a double header and they are anticipating it to be t0o many people for their home stadium's capacity.  It helps $C more because they have such a small stadium.


Wow, I just zoomed in on the satellite map, USC's football/soccer stadium is tiny and the seating is oddly not centered on the field. At least UCLA has a semi-decent football stadium. Then there is Peppedine...


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Wow, I just zoomed in on the satellite map, USC's football/soccer stadium is tiny and the seating is oddly not centered on the field. At least UCLA has a semi-decent football stadium. Then there is Peppedine...


Their football team plays in the Coliseum.  McAllister field on campus is what you are looking at and it is the soccer teams field and is tiny.  They don't play UCLA there.  The last 3 times that they have played at $C it was at the Coliseum, and Stubhub both times my kid played them as the away team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

19 days until the Stanford vs. Missouri scrimmage kicks off the PAC 12 exhibition season!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://longbeachstate.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=203

I have to give Long Beach State some credit.  They are really pushing to be prepared for a tournament run this season.Their first 3 games are against Arizona, UCLA and Penn State (3 tournament teams from last year) then they have Nebraska, Ole Miss, San Diego State and BYU (3 of them were tournament teams last year).  I love how Mauricio doesn't shy away from great competition.  Long Beach State is a great option for kids that want to stay in SoCal (disclaimer my spouse went to Long Beach St. for her undergrad degree).


----------



## Just A Dad

In Arizona GCU has a nicer stadium then UofA and ASU


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> https://longbeachstate.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=203
> 
> I have to give Long Beach State some credit.  They are really pushing to be prepared for a tournament run this season.Their first 3 games are against Arizona, UCLA and Penn State (3 tournament teams from last year) then they have Nebraska, Ole Miss, San Diego State and BYU (3 of them were tournament teams last year).  I love how Mauricio doesn't shy away from great competition.  Long Beach State is a great option for kids that want to stay in SoCal (disclaimer my spouse went to Long Beach St. for her undergrad degree).


How are their facilities... Just curious?


----------



## outside!

Dubs said:


> How are their facilities... Just curious?


I was there two years ago. Aluminum bleachers and a so-so grass field.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Cal+State+Long+Beach/@33.7859712,-118.1107298,220m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80dd31d595acefa3:0x19c86d016ac0d9e3!8m2!3d33.7754672!4d-118.1135013


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> How are their facilities... Just curious?


They seem pretty good to me.  I think that the stands hold about 2k people.  The coach is good.  He does well with the talent that he has.  I can only imagine what he would do if he got similar talent to what the big 4 PAC 12 schools and Santa Clara get.


----------



## ToonArmy

MakeAPlay said:


> 19 days until the Stanford vs. Missouri scrimmage kicks off the PAC 12 exhibition season!


Does Mizzou field decent teams? My friends friend's son played football there a couple years ago got my daughter a Mizzou women's soccer t-shirt I heard they don't have a men's soccer program


----------



## full90

Long Beach grass and lights are awful. After 4/5 games the already poor grass is just torn up and the lights are those subpar ones with only 2 rows.


----------



## MakeAPlay

ToonArmy said:


> Does Mizzou field decent teams? My friends friend's son played football there a couple years ago got my daughter a Mizzou women's soccer t-shirt I heard they don't have a men's soccer program


They are an interesting team.  It will definitely be a bloodbath.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> Long Beach grass and lights are awful. After 4/5 games the already poor grass is just torn up and the lights are those subpar ones with only 2 rows.


The field was in good shape when my daughter played there two years ago.  It was the  home opener.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> They seem pretty good to me.  I think that the stands hold about 2k people.  The coach is good.  He does well with the talent that he has.  I can only imagine what he would do if he got similar talent to what the big 4 PAC 12 schools and Santa Clara get.


I respect Mauricio, and he has a very loyal following in Socal, but I have never been a fan of his style of soccer.  In my opinion, he advocates a more physical game than I prefer, and he tends to try to recruit and adapt players to that style. 

I give Joyner more credit, and while there may be good reasons for him staying an Associate/Assistant, I would like to see what he could do in a head coach role.

Regardless, for the right player/student, Long Beach State is a good local option.


----------



## Swoosh

Dos Equis said:


> I respect Mauricio, and he has a very loyal following in Socal, but I have never been a fan of his style of soccer.  In my opinion, he advocates a more physical game than I prefer, and he tends to try to recruit and adapt players to that style.
> 
> I give Joyner more credit, and while there may be good reasons for him staying an Associate/Assistant, I would like to see what he could do in a head coach role.
> 
> Regardless, for the right player/student, Long Beach State is a good local option.


If you think Long Beach/Mauricio plays a physical game, then I'm not sure what you've seen.  He has recruited smaller technical players for years, including Mimi Rangel and Ashley Gonzales both Legends FC.  They could use a new field to go with their new locker room facilities, but they have done wonders with what they have.  I agree it's a great option for players wanting to play in the tournament not recruited by UCLA or USC.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> August 29th at 5pm.  It's a Thursday night double header with $C.  Should be a good chance to see 4 talented teams battle it out.  I actually get to see my two favorite teams in the same night.  UCLA and whoever is playing $C.....
> 
> I can't imagine there is a better single venue ticket prior to the College Cup in terms of getting to see 3 legitimate contenders for the national title.  Well 2 legitimate contenders and $C.


Florida State with only 22 players on their roster.  Will be interesting to see.  UCLA clear favorites this season, @MakeAPlay have at it!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Florida State with only 22 players on their roster.  Will be interesting to see.  UCLA clear favorites this season, @MakeAPlay have at it!


I really, really like a certain teams chances this season.  My kid says that she likes the team's chemistry and several freshman are going to help.  It also doesn't hurt that they have 18 of their top 21 players back (one is injured).  I'm going to cross my fingers, cheer as loudly as my voice allows and enjoy this last rodeo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Florida State with only 22 players on their roster.  Will be interesting to see.  UCLA clear favorites this season, @MakeAPlay have at it!


They lost several key players.


----------



## Dos Equis

Swoosh said:


> If you think Long Beach/Mauricio plays a physical game, then I'm not sure what you've seen.  He has recruited smaller technical players for years, including Mimi Rangel and Ashley Gonzales both Legends FC.  They could use a new field to go with their new locker room facilities, but they have done wonders with what they have.  I agree it's a great option for players wanting to play in the tournament not recruited by UCLA or USC.


Ashley Gonzalez spent the bulk of her club career at Arsenal and Fram (whom she lists as her youth club on her bio).  She spent her senior  spring, after already being committed, at Legends, because she followed her coach there (may he rest in peace).  Ashley was indeed a creative and dynamic club player.     

I have seen Beach play, and I have seen and heard Mauricio coach as well.  I think we would agree that Spain's Women's team is a very technical team, yet the consensus is they employed a physical defensive style against the USWNT.  The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> I really, really like a certain teams chances this season.  My kid says that she likes the team's chemistry and several freshman are going to help.  It also doesn't hurt that they have 18 of their top 21 players back (one is injured).  I'm going to cross my fingers, cheer as loudly as my voice allows and enjoy this last rodeo.


I'm sure their trip to Italy solidified their chemistry.  Enjoy the last season it goes by fast!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> I'm sure their trip to Italy solidified their chemistry.  Enjoy the last season it goes by fast!


I am stopped and I am smelling the roses.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Swoosh

full90 said:


> A whopping 3 WCC teams are on Chris Henderson’s “razzie” list of worst non conference strength of schedules list. USD, st Mary’s and pacific all have SOS above 200. That won’t help conference RPI.


UCSD looking like the only source of light in San Diego. I think they will be a contender once they fully achieve D1 status.  Does anyone have any info on them?


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> UCSD looking like the only source of light in San Diego. I think they will be a contender once they fully achieve D1 status.  Does anyone have any info on them?


They essentially got kicked out of D3 for being too big years ago, and have had passably-good teams at the D2 level for a while.  It took a couple of tries for the students to vote to approve a fee increase to support a D1 program.  They have a great location to use as a recruiting tool (nicest beach in the UC system, for example), but the hard part for athletic success there might be that the typical UCSD student doesn't care much about athletics.


----------



## Desert Hound

Just A Dad said:


> In Arizona GCU has a nicer stadium then UofA and ASU


That is true. Grand Canyon has a nice setup. 

Northern Arizona has a nicer setup vs ASU or U of A as well.

That said...thoughts on ASU and U of A this yr?


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> UCSD looking like the only source of light in San Diego. I think they will be a contender once they fully achieve D1 status.  Does anyone have any info on them?


They went to the NCAA D2 tournament last year and either win or got close.  One of my players HS teammates is on the team.  They will be decent but not a contender, especially if they land in the Big West.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCSD a contender?  Will take a a few years.  It’s not like they have been demolishing the likes of Chico state, Sonoma state, etc....  those are some competitive games.  I believe UC Irvine and UCSB recruiting will be affected by their D1 status. All pretty close academically.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

USD and San Diego State IMO are better places to play soccer and succeed academically in ANY  major.  

Not many kids can do soccer and hard core STEM at UC.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> USD and San Diego State IMO are better places to play soccer and succeed academically in ANY  major.
> 
> Not many kids can do soccer and hard core STEM at UC.


"Hard core STEM" would mean overloading in math and science classes, finish bachelor's in 4 years (or less in some cases) and roll right into grad school (or med school).  NCAA measures of successful student-athlete programs recognize the difficulty of that and allow full credit for a program even if the player takes 6 years.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> They went to the NCAA D2 tournament last year and either win or got close.  One of my players HS teammates is on the team.  They will be decent but not a contender, especially if they land in the Big West.


My understanding is that they will be in the Big West.


----------



## UOP

It tough to graduate with good grades at any highly ranked UC in four years.  Kudos to anyone who can!


----------



## UOP

I’m a big fan of private schools, except the cost.  Coaches from  what I hear don’t discourage kids from choosing majors in STEM while playing soccer.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> My understanding is that they will be in the Big West.


Yep.  BW is already trying how to fit them into the conference soccer schedules.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BW is a very competitive conference.  So cal talent galore.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> That is true. Grand Canyon has a nice setup.
> 
> Northern Arizona has a nicer setup vs ASU or U of A as well.
> 
> That said...thoughts on ASU and U of A this yr?


In my opinion Arizona will take a step backwards after making the tournament last year.  It is going to be a struggle for them to make it to the tournament but it is possible.  My prediction for them is 6th to 9th place.  On the flip side I think that Arizona State will take a step forward.  They were one of the last teams out of the tournament and I think that this year they get in.  Their coach has brought in a lot of international talent and they were much improved last season when they relied upon a lot of freshman.  They lose two important seniors, but I think that they are going to be better this year and will finish somewhere between 4th and 6th in the conference.

Here is how I think that it is going to shake out:

UCLA
Stanford
$C
Colorado
Arizona State
Wazzu
Utah
Cal
Arizona
UDub
Oregon
Oregon State

I think that the conference gets 7 or 8 into the dance with 3 having serious aspirations to be playing in San Jose in early December.  4 other teams have legitimate Sweet 16 potential with a good draw.  17 days until Stanford kicks off the exhibitions season!  Good luck this season to any and all who have a player in college at any level.  It is going to be a good one.


----------



## Cskem

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCSD a contender?  Will take a a few years.  It’s not like they have been demolishing the likes of Chico state, Sonoma state, etc....  those are some competitive games.  I believe UC Irvine and UCSB recruiting will be affected by their D1 status. All pretty close academically.


UCSD lost to Chico State and San Marcos last season


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> UCSD looking like the only source of light in San Diego. I think they will be a contender once they fully achieve D1 status.  Does anyone have any info on them?


I work not far from the campus and it is AMAZING!!  Eventually they are going to be an up and comer.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> In my opinion Arizona will take a step backwards after making the tournament last year.  It is going to be a struggle for them to make it to the tournament but it is possible.  My prediction for them is 6th to 9th place.  On the flip side I think that Arizona State will take a step forward.  They were one of the last teams out of the tournament and I think that this year they get in.  Their coach has brought in a lot of international talent and they were much improved last season when they relied upon a lot of freshman.  They lose two important seniors, but I think that they are going to be better this year and will finish somewhere between 4th and 6th in the conference.
> 
> Here is how I think that it is going to shake out:
> 
> UCLA
> Stanford
> $C
> Colorado
> Arizona State
> Wazzu
> Utah
> Cal
> Arizona
> UDub
> Oregon
> Oregon State
> 
> I think that the conference gets 7 or 8 into the dance with 3 having serious aspirations to be playing in San Jose in early December.  4 other teams have legitimate Sweet 16 potential with a good draw.  17 days until Stanford kicks off the exhibitions season!  Good luck this season to any and all who have a player in college at any level.  It is going to be a good one.


Is Oregon that far behind?  What’s the situation there?


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that the conference gets 7 or 8 into the dance with 3 having serious aspirations to be playing in San Jose in early December


Did you forget about the SEC/East Coast/ESPN bias?


----------



## Dos Equis

UOP said:


> I’m a big fan of private schools, except the cost.  Coaches from  what I hear don’t discourage kids from choosing majors in STEM while playing soccer.


At any school it is a matter of time management and trade-offs.  Based on my kids experiences, athletes with a STEM major will likely need to take a pretty tough schedule during your non-season semesters.  You might find yourself taking a summer class to get some pre-requisites or core major classes completed.  Likely you will not have time to be an active participant in greek life.  And travel/semesters abroad are already problematic for athletes, the STEM requirements make it even more so.  One coach at a top-ranked private university said it best when it comes to priorities for a D1 (non-Ivy) athletes -- sometimes soccer needs to come first, sometimes academics must come first, and successful student athletes can manage that without either suffering.   MAP's  daughter seems to have pulled it off well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Did you forget about the SEC/East Coast/ESPN bias?


Nope but teams have done a good job of scheduling this year and it should rectify the situation.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Is Oregon that far behind?  What’s the situation there?


Last year to me seemed like their best shot.  They had some decent talent (they have 2 pro players from team).  They lost 6 starters though and they didn't have a stellar recruiting class.  That typically equals a bad season and they were exactly a .500 team 9-9-1 and 3-8 in conference.  They didn't have much room to maneuver and unfortunately it is going to mean a big step backwards, in my opinion.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I think Cal and ASU will be most improved in the Pac-12 wins wise.  Neil scheduled a modest non conference schedule this year.

UCLA/ Stanford at the top.  Pickem

Oregon/Oregon state and Arizona at the bottom with everyone else in between.

My sleeper is ASU.


----------



## sniper

Why is everyone picking Arizona to drop? Did they lose key players?


----------



## MakeAPlay

sniper said:


> Why is everyone picking Arizona to drop? Did they lose key players?


Compare their roster from last year, how they performed, the fact that they lose 6 starters and their low rated recruiting class.  It's unfortunately the price of playing in a good conference.  My kid's team had their worst season in history the year before her recruiting class arrived on campus because their 2011 recruiting class had graduated and took 8 starters with them!  It happens in tough conferences to everyone except North Carolina apparently.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

espola said:


> They essentially got kicked out of D3 for being too big years ago, and have had passably-good teams at the D2 level for a while.  It took a couple of tries for the students to vote to approve a fee increase to support a D1 program.  They have a great location to use as a recruiting tool (nicest beach in the UC system, for example), but the hard part for athletic success there might be that the typical UCSD student doesn't care much about athletics.


Not true.  UCSB is actually on the beach instead of close to the beach like UCSD.  Surf is better too.   I also think the UCSD campus is cool but it is way spreadout with no real college town feel.


----------



## sniper

MakeAPlay said:


> Compare their roster from last year, how they performed, the fact that they lose 6 starters and their low rated recruiting class.  It's unfortunately the price of playing in a good conference.  My kid's team had their worst season in history the year before her recruiting class arrived on campus because their 2011 recruiting class had graduated and took 8 starters with them!  It happens in tough conferences to everyone except North Carolina apparently.


Thank you for the insight. I agree, very tough conference to compete in. Good luck to your daughter in her final year.


----------



## ECNL

sniper said:


> Why is everyone picking Arizona to drop? Did they lose key players?


They also lost their top recruit this month.


----------



## Swoosh

Cskem said:


> UCSD lost to Chico State and San Marcos last season


UCSD also beat Hawaii in Honolulu and got to the Final Four for D2 if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## Swoosh

gkrent said:


> They went to the NCAA D2 tournament last year and either win or got close.  One of my players HS teammates is on the team.  They will be decent but not a contender, especially if they land in the Big West.


Agree they won’t contend in the Big West right away, but I believe they will be the best team in San Diego.


----------



## Swoosh

Kicker4Life said:


> Is Oregon that far behind?  What’s the situation there?


On a decent year, Oregon seems to build up a record more on hype than substance, then fall to the old adage of “what goes up must come down.”


----------



## espola

Simisoccerfan said:


> Not true.  UCSB is actually on the beach instead of close to the beach like UCSD.  Surf is better too.   I also think the UCSD campus is cool but it is way spreadout with no real college town feel.


Water's colder at UCSB, and Scripps Institute is actually part of UCSD --


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Water's colder at UCSB, and Scripps Institute is actually part of UCSD --


Apologies - that should be Scripps Institution of Oceanography.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Apologies - that should be Scripps Institution of Oceanography.


And there is another stretch of beach at the end of a private access road down the cliffs (closed to most cars, but usable by cyclists and pedestrians) that is part of the campus, at the southern end of the various beaches collectively known as Black's Beach.


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> Not true.  UCSB is actually on the beach instead of close to the beach like UCSD.  Surf is better too.   I also think the UCSD campus is cool but it is way spreadout with no real college town feel.


I have never surfed near UCSB, but is the surf there really better than Black's?


----------



## surfrider

outside! said:


> I have never surfed near UCSB, but is the surf there really better than Black's?


Lots of great spots in SB. I head up every winter for a couple of days.  Rincon is one of my favorite breaks ever (though south of UCSB)


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> I have never surfed near UCSB, but is the surf there really better than Black's?


Depending on the day, the winds, and the direction of the offshore swell, the UCSD beach sometimes IS Blacks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Practice beep test on Wednesday for a particular SoCal team.  Good luck to everyone on their last week of Summer.  Most teams start practice next Tuesday I would imagine.  I know that next Monday is media day.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Practice beep test on Wednesday for a particular SoCal team.  Good luck to everyone on their last week of Summer.  Most teams start practice next Tuesday I would imagine.  I know that next Monday is media day.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Practice beep test on Wednesday for a particular SoCal team.  Good luck to everyone on their last week of Summer.  Most teams start practice next Tuesday I would imagine.  I know that next Monday is media day.


As I have researched the different fitness tests (Beep, ManU, Cooper), it is interesting how much variation particular tests have from school to school. It almost seems as if the results are basically only comparable inside each team. I have found multiple descriptions of the ManU and Beep regarding how far apart the lines are, and DD's school has a set distance for the Cooper (which is basically what the coach considers to be passing).


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> In my opinion Arizona will take a step backwards after making the tournament last year.  It is going to be a struggle for them to make it to the tournament but it is possible.  My prediction for them is 6th to 9th place.  On the flip side I think that Arizona State will take a step forward.  They were one of the last teams out of the tournament and I think that this year they get in.  Their coach has brought in a lot of international talent and they were much improved last season when they relied upon a lot of freshman.  They lose two important seniors, but I think that they are going to be better this year and will finish somewhere between 4th and 6th in the conference.
> 
> Here is how I think that it is going to shake out:
> 
> UCLA
> Stanford
> $C
> Colorado
> Arizona State
> Wazzu
> Utah
> Cal
> Arizona
> UDub
> Oregon
> Oregon State
> 
> I think that the conference gets 7 or 8 into the dance with 3 having serious aspirations to be playing in San Jose in early December.  4 other teams have legitimate Sweet 16 potential with a good draw.  17 days until Stanford kicks off the exhibitions season!  Good luck this season to any and all who have a player in college at any level.  It is going to be a good one.


Top 4 I agree plus I throw WSU in the top 5, after that ASU has no chance IMO, they lost their goalie to Oklahoma and by far their best field player to graduation.  The goalies they have now are not good, don't want to be mean but actually terrible and now they have to step up to the PAC 12, that's going to be a big problem.  Neither understands the game well enough to communicate to the back line. position themselves properly, and are below average shot stoppers.  They also have no one that can put the ball in the back of the net.  I don't know how many foreign players they have coming in but i put them at or near the bottom.  Oregon is my sleeper, they have a decent class coming in including two 4 stars, but if Oregon and Kat have a bad year she will be on the hot seat.

Hot seat for coaches for Pac 12
Cal
Oregon
Maybe 
Washington and ASU if they have really bad years


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Top 4 I agree plus I throw WSU in the top 5, after that ASU has no chance IMO, they lost their goalie to Oklahoma and by far their best field player to graduation.  The goalies they have now are not good, don't want to be mean but actually terrible and now they have to step up to the PAC 12, that's going to be a big problem.  Neither understands the game well enough to communicate to the back line. position themselves properly, and are below average shot stoppers.  They also have no one that can put the ball in the back of the net.  I don't know how many foreign players they have coming in but i put them at or near the bottom.  Oregon is my sleeper, they have a decent class coming in including two 4 stars, but if Oregon and Kat have a bad year she will be on the hot seat.
> 
> Hot seat for coaches for Pac 12
> Cal
> Oregon
> Maybe
> Washington and ASU if they have really bad years



I disagree about ASU.  Their two foreign forwards were two of the best freshman in the conference and both play on their countries YNT.  Oregon's recruiting class is far below the rest of the conference and after losing 6 starters and two pro players from a bad team they are only going to get worse.  Wazzu is middle of the pack at best.  They lost their entire defense except one player and you might have noticed that it was their defense that kept them in games last year not their offense.  

I have been studying these teams extensively over the last 5 years and ASU and Colorado will be fighting it out for 4th and the other will finish 5th.  Everybody else is playing for 6th place.  I just hope that what I am seeing near the top is accurate.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> As I have researched the different fitness tests (Beep, ManU, Cooper), it is interesting how much variation particular tests have from school to school. It almost seems as if the results are basically only comparable inside each team. I have found multiple descriptions of the ManU and Beep regarding how far apart the lines are, and DD's school has a set distance for the Cooper (which is basically what the coach considers to be passing).


Take any results with a grain of salt.  Their are plenty of players that kill it on the beep test but are winded after 15 minutes of actual gameplay.  Many different types of sprinting.  For a defender what matters is your high intensity sprints.  I know that my player and her team get emailed results fro their GPS that shows total distance covered, top speed reached and number of high intensity sprints and she is usually middle of the pack in terms of distance covered but is always at the top when it comes to high intensity sprints and top speed.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## azsnowrider

beachbum said:


> They also have no one that can put the ball in the back of the net.
> 
> Hot seat for coaches for Pac 12
> Cal
> Oregon
> Maybe
> Washington and ASU if they have really bad years


Why do you think this? The 2 leading goal scorers were Freshman and the goals leader only played in 14 games. No way is the coach on the hot seat, this is a young team and needs time RA gets this. I'll admit the goalie situation isn't the best, but It will be fine. 11 new incoming Freshman for 2019.


----------



## beachbum

azsnowrider said:


> Why do you think this? The 2 leading goal scorers were Freshman and the goals leader only played in 14 games. No way is the coach on the hot seat, this is a young team and needs time RA gets this. I'll admit the goalie situation isn't the best, but It will be fine. 11 new incoming Freshman for 2019.


I think they are in trouble defensively do to the situation with the goalies and losing Boyle.  I thought Purfield was the engine, workhorse and leader that was everything to that team .  I do like the transfer defender from Santa Clara ( hard worker, tough and never gives up) but defensively i still think they will struggle.  The 2 freshman I thought were nothing special,  no goals against any tougher competition and the recruiting class is not very good.  I thought ASU out performed last year and will take a big step back this year.  But that is why they play the games, doesn't really matter what we think.  I wish them the best, i like the coach and think he has got the right idea about how to play soccer, but he isn't getting the best girls in the state to stay and doesn't seem like he's pulling any top talent from Socal, so i think his team is in for a rough road playing in the PAC 12


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I think they are in trouble defensively do to the situation with the goalies and losing Boyle.  I thought Purfield was the engine, workhorse and leader that was everything to that team .  I do like the transfer defender from Santa Clara ( hard worker, tough and never gives up) but defensively i still think they will struggle.  The 2 freshman I thought were nothing special,  no goals against any tougher competition and the recruiting class is not very good.  I thought ASU out performed last year and will take a big step back this year.  But that is why they play the games, doesn't really matter what we think.  I wish them the best, i like the coach and think he has got the right idea about how to play soccer, but he isn't getting the best girls in the state to stay and doesn't seem like he's pulling any top talent from Socal, so i think his team is in for a rough road playing in the PAC 12


He is pulling tons of international talent though!  I thought that outside of Stanford, UCLA and Hocking for $C Schimmer and Douglas were the best two freshman that I saw in the conference.  Both very technical, and yes the team plays the right way.  Are they going to beat UCLA and Stanford?  Nobody in the conference is going to beat those two, however, they are going to test $C and their rebuilt defense and based upon what I saw the last 4 years, this is the best team they have had since my kid has played them.

FYI, nobody in the conference outside of UCLA and Stanford are going to have good defenses.  Only UCLA, $C and Stanford gave up less than 19 goals.  Arizona State was actually .500 in conference with a 5-5-1 record and would have been a playoff team had they beaten Arizona.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## dk_b

No hot seat at UW - Gallimore is retiring after this season.

She's a legend and anyone who cares about women's soccer should know how much she has meant to the game - from when she helped start the D1 program at Cal (as an undergraduate) to incredible longevity at UW (one of the longest-tenured women head-coaches in college soccer).  I am sure that many on this site are well aware of her story.


----------



## surfrider

dk_b said:


> No hot seat at UW - Gallimore is retiring after this season.
> 
> She's a legend and anyone who cares about women's soccer should know how much she has meant to the game - from when she helped start the D1 program at Cal (as an undergraduate) to incredible longevity at UW (one of the longest-tenured women head-coaches in college soccer).  I am sure that many on this site are well aware of her story.


Legendary.  She would keep her job at UW as long as she wanted regardless of her record. She has arguably done more than anyone ever to move women’s soccer forward


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> He is pulling tons of international talent though!  I thought that outside of Stanford, UCLA and Hocking for $C Schimmer and Douglas were the best two freshman that I saw in the conference.  Both very technical, and yes the team plays the right way.  Are they going to beat UCLA and Stanford?  Nobody in the conference is going to beat those two, however, they are going to test $C and their rebuilt defense and based upon what I saw the last 4 years, this is the best team they have had since my kid has played them.
> 
> FYI, nobody in the conference outside of UCLA and Stanford are going to have good defenses.  Only UCLA, $C and Stanford gave up less than 19 goals.  Arizona State was actually .500 in conference with a 5-5-1 record and would have been a playoff team had they beaten Arizona.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I can’t  believe my friend MAP will not take a pm from me.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

wow so there could be some jobs that could be opening up next year:

CAL
Oregon
UW 
St. Mary's

I'm guessing those programs will be looking for "winning" coaches from the D1 level and conference Champion winners from D2.

Tracy Hamm - From UC Davis if she can get Davis into the playoffs and do some damage. She's a rising star I have heard ---any job

Tiffany Roberts -  Done well at VCU and UCF-----CAL, Oregon or UW.  I can see Oregon

Salzmann - from Sonoma State----long track record of success


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can’t  believe my friend MAP will not take a pm from me.


What are you talking about?  You aren’t on my blocked list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> What are you talking about?  You aren’t on my blocked list.


I tried to PM you and it wouldn’t allow it.


----------



## Zerodenero

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tried to PM you and it wouldn’t allow it.


The eye in the sky.

-DOM


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC games vs. PAC-12

Santa Clara vs.  Oregon, UCLA, Stanford, CAL and Arizona  

Loyola vs. Wash State

USF vs. USC and Stanford

Gonzaga vs. Wash State

Portland vs. Oregon, CAL, Washington

BYU vs. Utah

Pepperdine vs. Stanford, UCLA, Washington State

USD vs. CAL, Utah , OSU


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> The eye in the sky.
> 
> -DOM


No, I forgot how to message.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> WCC games vs. PAC-12
> 
> Santa Clara vs.  Oregon, UCLA, Stanford, CAL and Arizona
> 
> Loyola vs. Wash State
> 
> USF vs. USC and Stanford
> 
> Gonzaga vs. Wash State
> 
> Portland vs. Oregon, CAL, Washington
> 
> BYU vs. Utah
> 
> Pepperdine vs. Stanford, UCLA, Washington State
> 
> USD vs. CAL, Utah , OSU



Plenty of chances for the WCC to measure itself.  It looks like only Colorado and the Arizona schools don't play at least one WCC team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Colorado only has 24 players on their roster and 9 of them are freshman 1 is a transfer that didn't play much and 3 are keepers.  That means 21 field players of which only 13 were in the program last year.  They are going to be an interesting team to watch this year.  They are going to have to gel quickly and many of their young players from last season are going to be forced into leadership roles.

Arizona State is looking more and more like a likely 4th place team.  They aren't in the league of Stanford, UCLA or $C but seem to have more returning than Colorado and Arizona and they beat Washington and Wazzu last year.  Utah returns 8 starters plus they get back a 9th player that was a starter before injury and they might turn out to be Arizona State's main competition for the 4th spot not Colorado or Arizona.

As usual there are several tiers of teams in the PAC 12 this season although there is quite a bit of a gap between the teams in each tier and the teams in the next tier down.  It should be another interesting season and hopefully more this season will see closer to the 8 teams from the conference that got into the tournament in 2016 and less close to last season's meager (but strong) 5 team field.

Good luck to all who have players playing this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Wazzu is going to be pretty strong too and will be another team looking to slide into that 4th spot in the PAC 12.  They return 8 starters and most of their key subs and they get a decent transfer from Stanford that could have an impact and their keeper that got injured early in the season was granted a 6th year of eligibility.  They are going to be deep.  Their only vulnerability will be them losing 2 defenders that were 4 year starters.  They game plan was to defend and counter (they beat UCLA 1-0 while getting outshot 19-6 and tied Stanford 1-1 getting outshot 34-16 yet lost to Arizona getting outshot 15-7 amd Arizona State 15-14).

They have their work cut out for them figuring out their defensive starters but if they can do that they should have another return trip to the Sweet 16.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado only has 24 players on their roster and 9 of them are freshman 1 is a transfer that didn't play much and 3 are keepers.  That means 21 field players of which only 13 were in the program last year.  They are going to be an interesting team to watch this year.  They are going to have to gel quickly and many of their young players from last season are going to be forced into leadership roles.


Colorado has a sophomore that played more minutes than any player on the team as a freshman. She is also a natural leader that is great at solving problems on the field. If they are smart she will be team captain as a sophomore. I would advise any player standing in front of her when she shoots to move out of the way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Colorado has a sophomore that played more minutes than any player on the team as a freshman. She is also a natural leader that is great at solving problems on the field. If they are smart she will be team captain as a sophomore. I would advise any player standing in front of her when she shoots to move out of the way.


They are an interesting case.  I would imagine that Korniak and Thompson will be the captains as both are going into their 4th year as starters.  They definitely have some talented sophomores on the team and they will definitely be contenders.  They only gave up a goal a game.  The only concern that I would have is figuring out how to navigate their schedule.  They have a difficult setup with them opening conference play on the road against Arizona and then in the middle of conference play they go to UCLA and $C followed by 3 games in a row at home against Arizona State, Stanford and Cal.  Those are 5 tough games in a row that would test any team.  Last season Colorado collapsed down the stretch losing 4 games in a row and ending what was their best start to a season in quite an inglorious manner.  They better figure out how to better navigate their tough stretch because just like last season they get the 3 best teams in the conference all in a row and this time they don't get the advantage of altitude and a home crowd.

Lot's of storylines to follow this season.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Final doctors appointment tomorrow and we fly out on Saturday to get my daughter to camp.   She is running and kicking now with no pain.  Been practicing with her club but no contact yet.   Working hard on fitness but not fully fit yet which is understandable being a little over 5 months out from ACL surgery.   I am excited but already sad.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Simisoccerfan said:


> Final doctors appointment tomorrow and we fly out on Saturday to get my daughter to camp.   She is running and kicking now with no pain.  Been practicing with her club but no contact yet.   Working hard on fitness but not fully fit yet which is understandable being a little over 5 months out from ACL surgery.   I am excited but already sad.


Great news! I wish your player all the best and a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## push_up

Simisoccerfan said:


> Final doctors appointment tomorrow and we fly out on Saturday to get my daughter to camp.   She is running and kicking now with no pain.  Been practicing with her club but no contact yet.   Working hard on fitness but not fully fit yet which is understandable being a little over 5 months out from ACL surgery.   I am excited but already sad.


Stupid to have her return so quickly.  High probability she will reinjure herself.  I have seen it over and over again.  She will compensate for it and 'pop' she is done.  I am not even talking about the mental aspect of her injury.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

push_up said:


> Stupid to have her return so quickly.  High probability she will reinjure herself.  I have seen it over and over again.  She will compensate for it and 'pop' she is done.  I am not even talking about the mental aspect of her injury.


She is not cleared to return yet and she is not returning "so quickly".  She is rehabbing from her injury.  That includes running and kicking right now per her Doctor and PT.  She will continue her rehabbing at camp and will only return when she is ready which might be sometime this season or it might not be till Spring.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> Final doctors appointment tomorrow and we fly out on Saturday to get my daughter to camp.   She is running and kicking now with no pain.  Been practicing with her club but no contact yet.   Working hard on fitness but not fully fit yet which is understandable being a little over 5 months out from ACL surgery.   I am excited but already sad.


It gets better.  It is still tough for it to sink in that your baby is leaving the nest....


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> It gets better.  It is still tough for it to sink in that your baby is leaving the nest....


It does get better. I managed to not cry until after we had driven away from her dorm last year. Moving her into her apartment this year was much easier. We are lucky she is not too far away. Best of luck to your daughter!


----------



## UOP

Simisoccerfan said:


> Final doctors appointment tomorrow and we fly out on Saturday to get my daughter to camp.   She is running and kicking now with no pain.  Been practicing with her club but no contact yet.   Working hard on fitness but not fully fit yet which is understandable being a little over 5 months out from ACL surgery.   I am excited but already sad.


no reason to rush back when there aren't millions of dollars at stake.  Best to get stronger, focus on school and come out 100% healthy next fall!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Last couple of days before the ladies check into training camp.  This is the 4th and final time so I am feeling grateful that she has made it this far.  She helped recruit an AA transfer that is going to compete for one of the outside back spots.  It never ceases to amaze me how much of a crucible her team is.  Where else outside of Palo Alto do you get a star transfer who is told that she isn't going to play her preferred position because they have it covered and that she will be given the chance to compete for a different position, and they sign up for it?  Not to mention that one of the players that plays your position, helps to recruit you to the team?  Players have to have courage and confidence to step into such a situation where almost everyone is a YNT player and it is a battle to not only make it in the starting XI but just to get game minutes!  It breeds a certain level of mental toughness that is pretty evident among the players on the team (I have seen the same mental toughness among Cardinal players too).

Good luck to all of the other parents of players going to camp this weekend.  Enjoy the ride it is over fast.  And enjoy your last two free weekends until November/December.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> Last couple of days before the ladies check into training camp.  This is the 4th and final time so I am feeling grateful that she has made it this far.  She helped recruit an AA transfer that is going to compete for one of the outside back spots.  It never ceases to amaze me how much of a crucible her team is.  Where else outside of Palo Alto do you get a star transfer who is told that she isn't going to play her preferred position because they have it covered and that she will be given the chance to compete for a different position, and they sign up for it?  Not to mention that one of the players that plays your position, helps to recruit you to the team?  Players have to have courage and confidence to step into such a situation where almost everyone is a YNT player and it is a battle to not only make it in the starting XI but just to get game minutes!  It breeds a certain level of mental toughness that is pretty evident among the players on the team (I have seen the same mental toughness among Cardinal players too).
> 
> Good luck to all of the other parents of players going to camp this weekend.  Enjoy the ride it is over fast.  And enjoy your last two free weekends until November/December.


It’s because of a common goal they all have,  to win a national championship.  Sacrifices have to be made,  egos checked at the door.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

This is a bit crazy but my dd Dr just cleared her to return to sport with no restrictions except to wear her acl brace.  5 months 1 week.  He did a whole bunch of tests and said her recovery is great and she is ready.  Now she is not fully fit yet and obviously the college Drs will need to make their own evaluation which likely could still lead to redshirting.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Simisoccerfan said:


> This is a bit crazy but my dd Dr just cleared her to return to sport with no restrictions except to wear her acl brace.  5 months 1 week.  He did a whole bunch of tests and said her recovery is great and she is ready.  Now she is not fully fit yet and obviously the college Drs will need to make their own evaluation which likely could still lead to redshirting.


And that’s what doctors told Kevin Durant and he was getting around the clock PT by the best in the business.  He proceeded to tear his Achilles.  

Protect your baby girl from herself, make her sit out this year and come out gangbusters next year.


----------



## espola

Nice data-rich website for NCAA women's soccer

http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/


----------



## sdb

eastbaysoccer said:


> And that’s what doctors told Kevin Durant and he was getting around the clock PT by the best in the business.  He proceeded to tear his Achilles.
> 
> Protect your baby girl from herself, make her sit out this year and come out gangbusters next year.


Saw this not too long ago, worth a read on coming back from an ACL injury. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/24/well/move/after-a-knee-injury-be-wary-when-returning-to-sports.amp.html


----------



## Simisoccerfan

sdb said:


> Saw this not too long ago, worth a read on coming back from an ACL injury.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/24/well/move/after-a-knee-injury-be-wary-when-returning-to-sports.amp.html


Interesting article.  Not sure it makes sense that people that fail the testing and return anyway have a much lower chance of tearing their other ACL than those that pass the test.  You can make data tell you anything you are looking for.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

College head of Orthopedics looked at my dd’s knee today.  He was very surprised how good it looked.  They still won’t let her return to play till the 6 month mark.  Even then medical redshirting is the likely outcome.  I am glad she is good hands as I leave her 2500 miles from home.


----------



## Dubs

sdb said:


> Saw this not too long ago, worth a read on coming back from an ACL injury.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/24/well/move/after-a-knee-injury-be-wary-when-returning-to-sports.amp.html


The data is inconclusive although it would make sense that all the time rehabbing the bad knee might put the good knee at risk.  However, most programs now focus on complete strengthening, in terms of making sure both knees are near the same percentage.  What we do know is that everyone is different.  Some come back faster than others... some come back too soon... others wait.  Ultimately the article has it right, in terms of saying that players need to listen to their body and make sure they are 100% confident when they return.


----------



## Soccer43

I have heard a lot of stories about ACL injury and rehab - never heard of a player coming back to play before 9-10 months post surgery.  The article was interesting and made sense.  The researchers (Kate Webster, sport, exercise and rehabilitation research at La Trobe University in Melbourne, Australia, and  Timothy Hewett, director of the Orthopedic Biomechanics Laboratory at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester) seem legitimate.  It was also a meta-analysis of 18 studies so their approach seemed thorough.  There were some varied results but one piece I found interesting was that passing an RTS test battery significantly reduced the risk for subsequent graft rupture but it increased the risk for a subsequent contralateral ACL injury.  It is so difficult when this is your DD's passion and they have to take their time to heal properly and not play for an extended time.  Requires a lot of patience and discipline for long term health.


----------



## turftoe

Very loose PAC 12 prediction — need to see some games to hone in a bit more clearly

Stanford or UCLA — coin flip
Does the new wave of players at both schools weave into and truly click with the veterans?

USC (a timely break or two could put them right with the 2 above)

Wazzu- yes, I know it ain’t “pretty” but I like their speed and aggressiveness up top, back line will have to replace a couple solid players

Next clump — Oregon, Colorado, Cal - recruitment over last couple years, time to bloom... or fade — hoping they all have great preseasons for strength of conference

Next clump — Arizona and Arizona State, Utah, Washington; need some upsets to climb outta this

Oregon State - new coach, major growing pains

Should be a fun season to watch - hoping for major pac12 representation in the tournament and at College Cup


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Very loose PAC 12 prediction — need to see some games to hone in a bit more clearly
> 
> Stanford or UCLA — coin flip
> Does the new wave of players at both schools weave into and truly click with the veterans?
> 
> USC (a timely break or two could put them right with the 2 above)
> 
> Wazzu- yes, I know it ain’t “pretty” but I like their speed and aggressiveness up top, back line will have to replace a couple solid players
> 
> Next clump — Oregon, Colorado, Cal - recruitment over last couple years, time to bloom... or fade — hoping they all have great preseasons for strength of conference
> 
> Next clump — Arizona and Arizona State, Utah, Washington; need some upsets to climb outta this
> 
> Oregon State - new coach, major growing pains
> 
> Should be a fun season to watch - hoping for major pac12 representation in the tournament and at College Cup


I like your picks.  Here is my insight:

In your first clump one team loses 6 starters and a 7th that was a starter prior to her injury.  They have 25 players on their roster and 6 are true freshman and another 3 redshirted last year.  The other team returns 10 of 11 starters and 19 of their top 22 and have 35 players on the roster and the #2 recruiting class (with at least 4 players that will contribute this season).

You mentioned $C and yes they definitely have the talent and the coaching to challenge the top two teams.  Their challenge is going to be on defense as they have plenty of attacking talent.  They did lose their best player for the season which is definitely going to matter especially against Stanford and UCLA.

Wazzu is a thorn in the side of the top two but them losing their two most valuable players on defense, one of which took their corner kicks and was tied for 2nd in the nation (with a Bruin) for assists.  From what I understand a certain team has that game circled on their schedule and there will be no love lost.  Their problem is that they get up to play the top teams and then try to act like a possession team against the other teams in the conference and end of slipping up.  If they stick to who they are they will do well and could even make the Sweet 16 again.  If they live off the season that they had last year they might not make the tournament.

I would put Colorado, Cal, Arizona State, Wazzu, Utah and Arizona in the same clump.  All have things going for them but all have serious flaws that will be exploited by the top 3 teams.  Whichever of those teams deal the best with the others in this group will have a chance to get a #4 seed or at least a favorable draw in the tournament.  My money is on Arizona State finishing 4th.

In my opinion, Washington, Oregon and Oregon State are going to struggle.  If any of them has a real chance it is the Huskies.  They at least have some returning starters and will get some players back from injury.

I agree that it is going to be a fun year and at least 3 teams have a realistic hope of playing into December.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Since the preseason poll is going to be released in the next few days, here is what I think it is going to look like (not necessarily what I think it should be):

1. Florida State
2. Stanford
3. North Carolina
4. UCLA
5. U$C
6. Georgetown
7. Penn State
8. Tennessee
9. Virginia
10. Duke
11. Baylor
12. Texas A&M
13. Santa Clara
14. West Virginia
15. Texas
16. South Carolina
17. Wisconsin
18. Vanderbilt
19. South Florida
20. NC State

I think that it should be slightly different but the top 4 are spot on even if in a different order.  Let's see some other takes.


----------



## gkrent

I don't get why Santa Clara gets rated so high every year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I don't get why Santa Clara gets rated so high every year.


They get there fair share of top recruits and they get results against top teams.  Santa Clara has a better record against Stanford than my daughter's team yet my daughter's team has beaten them every time they have played them in the last 3 years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Cal is the biggest enigma in the conference coming into this season.  They could be a solid 4th place team that competes with the top 3 or they could be a 9th place team with back to back years out of the tournament.  That would get the coach fired in my opinion...  Sure glad my daughter thought Berkeley was to gritty for her liking because she sure like the Quidditch tournament that was going on when she was on her trip!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MakeAPlay said:


> Cal is the biggest enigma in the conference coming into this season.  They could be a solid 4th place team that competes with the top 3 or they could be a 9th place team with back to back years out of the tournament.  That would get the coach fired in my opinion...  Sure glad my daughter thought Berkeley was to gritty for her liking because she sure like the Quidditch tournament that was going on when she was on her trip!


I've yet to see Neil listed at any "showcase" event... it's always Austin.  Even Paul and Amanda register to travel/recruit.  Am I imagining that?


----------



## beachbum

Simisoccerfan said:


> This is a bit crazy but my dd Dr just cleared her to return to sport with no restrictions except to wear her acl brace.  5 months 1 week.  He did a whole bunch of tests and said her recovery is great and she is ready.  Now she is not fully fit yet and obviously the college Drs will need to make their own evaluation which likely could still lead to redshirting.


That is crazy.  My only advice would be, make 100% sure that both legs are of equal strength and flexibility before her return to the pitch.  Yes the graft has healed but can the muscles in that leg withstand the pressures it is going to be put under.  I definitely would error on the side of caution.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## SD_Soccer

The Outlaw said:


> I've yet to see Neil listed at any "showcase" event... it's always Austin.  Even Paul and Amanda register to travel/recruit.  Am I imagining that?


I cannot speak to him specifically, but one Ivy coach shared that they did not put their names at Showcases, or if they did add their names, they did it after the Showcase started.  They wanted players who wanted them, and they wanted to avoid the hundreds of emails from players with a 3.0 GPA who had no chance of getting in to their university.  I also know some coaches let their assistants put their names in at the showcases and get the flood of emails.  They may have been there, but then they didn't have to deal with all of the emails from players.  

Again, no idea if he is attending or not, but I would not assume he is not just because he is not listed.  We always sent emails to coaches whether they appeared on the list attending or not for her target schools.  And we always included the head coach in any emails about schedules-- even if they had one assistant who did most of the recruiting for them.  Good luck!


----------



## girlgotgame

What specifically makes the preseason rankings differ from the 2018 season ending rankings besides recruiting class and graduating class?



MakeAPlay said:


> Since the preseason poll is going to be released in the next few days, here is what I think it is going to look like (not necessarily what I think it should be):
> 
> 1. Florida State
> 2. Stanford
> 3. North Carolina
> 4. UCLA
> 5. U$C
> 6. Georgetown
> 7. Penn State
> 8. Tennessee
> 9. Virginia
> 10. Duke
> 11. Baylor
> 12. Texas A&M
> 13. Santa Clara
> 14. West Virginia
> 15. Texas
> 16. South Carolina
> 17. Wisconsin
> 18. Vanderbilt
> 19. South Florida
> 20. NC State
> 
> I think that it should be slightly different but the top 4 are spot on even if in a different order.  Let's see some other takes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

girlgotgame said:


> What specifically makes the preseason rankings differ from the 2018 season ending rankings besides recruiting class and graduating class?


It is usually pretty close to the season ending rankings which is why I said that it wasn't necessarily how I would rank the teams.  It usually sorts itself out after the first 2-3 weeks.  sometimes a few teams shift around, however, 99% of the time the defending national champion is ranked #1 regardless of what they return.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

beachbum said:


> That is crazy.  My only advice would be, make 100% sure that both legs are of equal strength and flexibility before her return to the pitch.  Yes the graft has healed but can the muscles in that leg withstand the pressures it is going to be put under.  I definitely would error on the side of caution.  Good luck to you and your daughter.


 Thanks for the advice but she is now in the hands of the orthopedic and AT at college.  Together with the coach they told me she won’t play in a game until they are sure she is ready.  Their facilities blow me away and I trust she is in good hands.  She will be doing the fitness test tomorrow so I am interested to see if she comes in last place.


----------



## gkrent

Tomorrow its all starts!!  Good Luck to ALL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

SD_Soccer said:


> I cannot speak to him specifically, but one Ivy coach shared that they did not put their names at Showcases, or if they did add their names, they did it after the Showcase started.  They wanted players who wanted them, and they wanted to avoid the hundreds of emails from players with a 3.0 GPA who had no chance of getting in to their university.  I also know some coaches let their assistants put their names in at the showcases and get the flood of emails.  They may have been there, but then they didn't have to deal with all of the emails from players.
> 
> Again, no idea if he is attending or not, but I would not assume he is not just because he is not listed.  We always sent emails to coaches whether they appeared on the list attending or not for her target schools.  And we always included the head coach in any emails about schedules-- even if they had one assistant who did most of the recruiting for them.  Good luck!


I get that strategy... but it's interesting I don't see more coaches doing it.  Maybe he stands out because his job is a gnat's ass from being vacant but, in my mind, if Stanford, UCLA, USC, Santa Clara, etc can manage to deal with those pesky recruits that pay their bills, so could Neil.  Seems to me he could use the P.R.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that my favorite part of this season's schedule (outside of a mid-September trip to Hawaii for 5 days YAY!) is $C opening up conference play hosting Stanford!  My kid gets Cal at home and $C and the Cardinal get to have a slugfest across town!  It's on a Saturday and whichever team loses will be chasing the Bruins and the winner the rest of the way!  This season is going to be fun.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The English FA is putting money into the WSL and the EPL might be taking it over since 9 of 12 teams are Premier sides on the men's side.  England is going to be a top destination for the best American players that aren't interested in the NWSL.

https://awfulannouncing.com/streaming/the-fa-is-launching-a-free-streaming-service-that-will-air-all-england-womens-super-league-games-across-the-world.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Dubs

The Outlaw said:


> I've yet to see Neil listed at any "showcase" event... it's always Austin.  Even Paul and Amanda register to travel/recruit.  Am I imagining that?


He was at playoffs, but not at Silverlakes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

How did Notre Dame become such a shit show?  They are a top 20 academic university.  One of the storied programs of women's soccer has lost their top player via transfer every year that my kid has been in college.  First it was Morgan Andrews, then it was Natalie Jacobs and now Jennifer Westendorf.  Westendorf was once the #1 player in my kid's class and by the time they went to college she was still in the top 5.  Picking the school first is soooooooooooo important!


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> How did Notre Dame become such a shit show?  They are a top 20 academic university.  One of the storied programs of women's soccer has lost their top player via transfer every year that my kid has been in college.  First it was Morgan Andrews, then it was Natalie Jacobs and now Jennifer Westendorf.  Westendorf was once the #1 player in my kid's class and by the time they went to college she was still in the top 5.  Picking the school first is soooooooooooo important!


Had heard all spring that Westendorf was coming to SC.  Then heard she wasn't and wasn't even going to play anymore.  Where did she go or what's the news?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Had heard all spring that Westendorf was coming to SC.  Then heard she wasn't and wasn't even going to play anymore.  Where did she go or what's the news?


I heard that she applied to the transfer portal and something got screwed up with her coming to $C.  I also heard that she is going to have to wait until the season is over to transfer (sort of like Taylor Zeimer had to do last year when she left Virginia and was announced during the early signing period as a transfer for Twxas A&M).

Good luck to you and your player.  I hope that she gets better fast!


----------



## gkrent

Coach's pre-season rankings:  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Coach's pre-season rankings:  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


Lot's of PAC 12 teams in there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Coach's pre-season rankings:  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


I was pretty close!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Coach's pre-season rankings:  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


We got em right where we want em!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> We got em right where we want em!


Why don't you guys surprise that other school in town with a win in the scrimmage.  Give them something to think about.  I am curious about their depth with their best player and another one of their first 16 from last season missing.  Not to mention the two players that got drafted.  The first XI will be one of the top 5 in the country but what will their bench look like?  I am guessing lots of freshmen will have a chance.  I think that they and Florida State are in a similar situation.  Great starters not much experienced depth.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Why don't you guys surprise that other school in town with a win in the scrimmage.  Give them something to think about.  I am curious about their depth with their best player and another one of their first 16 from last season missing.  Not to mention the two players that got drafted.  The first XI will be one of the top 5 in the country but what will their bench look like?  I am guessing lots of freshmen will have a chance.  I think that they and Florida State are in a similar situation.  Great starters not much experienced depth.


Scrimmages have "wins" now?  A coach who is cleverly using his scrimmage game time to try out new recruits or tactics probably doesn't care about the "win".  Several of the scrimmages I watched were conducted as a round robin among three teams, so each got to play 2 games in one day.  In a different situation of only one game that day, the teams and referees agreed before the game started that they would play full overtime periods, regardless of the score.


----------



## CaliKlines

gkrent said:


> Coach's pre-season rankings:  https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


Wow...lot’s of ACC teams listed! It's going to be a bloodbath on the right side of the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Wow...lot’s of ACC teams listed! It's going to be a bloodbath on the right side of the country.


LOL.  It sure is.  North Carolina and Florida State are going to mop up the rest of those teams other than maybe Virginia.


----------



## Justafan

espola said:


> Scrimmages have "wins" now?  A coach who is cleverly using his scrimmage game time to try out new recruits or tactics probably doesn't care about the "win".  Several of the scrimmages I watched were conducted as a round robin among three teams, so each got to play 2 games in one day.  In a different situation of only one game that day, the teams and referees agreed before the game started that they would play full overtime periods, regardless of the score.


Yeah, yeah, but will they all still be tied for first, and last?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The first scrimmages start today!

http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/composite_arpi

Good luck to all!


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> The first scrimmages start today!
> 
> http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/composite_arpi
> 
> Good luck to all!


Will any of the networks (i.e. Pac12 Network) broadcast scrimmages?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Will any of the networks (i.e. Pac12 Network) broadcast scrimmages?


Probably not.  BYU usually does a radio broadcast and maybe Texas will because they have the dedicated Longhorn Network.  Outside of them it is doubtful.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Probably not.  BYU usually does a radio broadcast and maybe Texas will because they have the dedicated Longhorn Network.  Outside of them it is doubtful.


Thx!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think it is funny (and cheesy) the UC Irvine is selling tickets to the UCLA scrimmage!  Hilarious!


----------



## gkrent

UCI makes you pay no matter what.  What happened with LMU?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> UCI makes you pay no matter what.  What happened with LMU?


They play LMU before Irvine.


----------



## full90

Lots of teams sell tickets to scrimmages. I’ve paid at multiple places for scrimmages. Having worked in an athletic department it’s more likely the admin doesn’t want to staff ticket booths (and pay workers) for a scrimmage when it’s most likely to be a wash money wise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> Lots of teams sell tickets to scrimmages. I paid at Fullerton for their scrimmage.


Seems cheesy to me.  This is the first time my kid has had an away scrimmage during the regular season and not coincidentally it will be the first time that I will have to pay for a game that doesn’t count.  Isn’t the $10 for parking enough?  It’s a meaningless game.


----------



## UOP

Soccer games and parking are free at UOP!  And that includes the men who have had 3 NCAA appearances.


----------



## espola

full90 said:


> Lots of teams sell tickets to scrimmages. I’ve paid at multiple places for scrimmages. Having worked in an athletic department it’s more likely the admin doesn’t want to staff ticket booths (and pay workers) for a scrimmage when it’s most likely to be a wash money wise.


But it's a bad precedent to stop charging admission fees.


----------



## full90

espola said:


> But it's a bad precedent to stop charging admission fees.


Why


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

UOP said:


> Soccer games and parking are free at UOP!  And that includes the men who have had 3 NCAA appearances.


Someone should be paying me to come to Stockton.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Tomorrow it all starts for the conference of champions!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Ok my dd actually did better on her fitness test last week than I thought she would with a score of 30.  Program goal is a 35.  She ran it again this morning and got a 37!  Not bad for 5 1/2 months post surgery.  She is participating in all training but no contact yet.  Still likely to redshirt.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Stanford is mopping up Missouri.  6-0 in the 2nd 30 minute period.  It was 0-0 in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford is mopping up Missouri.  6-0 in the 2nd 30 minute period.  It was 0-0 in the first 30 minutes.


I think that tells us Stanford's bench is a hell of lot better then Mizzou's.  Elite teams like them and UCLA have 1st team players coming off the bench.  To compete, other teams have to be off the charts in shape and have an excellent goalie.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> I think that tells us Stanford's bench is a hell of lot better then Mizzou's.  Elite teams like them and UCLA have 1st team players coming off the bench.  To compete, other teams have to be off the charts in shape and have an excellent goalie.


Agreed.  They started a lineup mixed with starters and subs.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Seems cheesy to me.  This is the first time my kid has had an away scrimmage during the regular season and not coincidentally it will be the first time that I will have to pay for a game that doesn’t count.  Isn’t the $10 for parking enough?  It’s a meaningless game.


If you don't mind a bit of a walk, you can park for free on the street on Innovation Drive, off of California Avenue. Not a big deal for a one-off game, but back in the days of CSL Premier it saved $10 every weekend.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> If you don't mind a bit of a walk, you can park for free on the street on Innovation Drive, off of California Avenue. Not a big deal for a one-off game, but back in the days of CSL Premier it saved $10 every weekend.


It's not that big of a deal as it's only one game.  I will give up the $10 because my 10 year old will complain about walking (he already complains about having to give up his Sundays having to go see his sister play).  Thanks for the tip.

Good luck to you and your player this season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Let's see.  Stanford's first unit will be as formidable offensively as ever.  The real question will be how will they defend.  Penn State is definitely going to ask that question and their defense will be slightly better than Missouri.  The Cardinal has definitely done nothing to dispel the notion that they are going to be in their 4th straight College Cup, this one in their own backyard.  

Answers are coming soon.  Looks like they upgraded in between the pipes.  I am curious as to who is going to play in the midfield.  My wish is for them to play Macario at the 10.  Get her far away from the net.  She can definitely create for her teammates but against the best teams she is much more effective hugging the backline.  The Florida States, UCLA's, Penn States  and North Carolina's of the world are good enough on the backline to prevent her from doing much from anywhere other than an advanced position.  With Smith, Haley and Kuhlman as forward options let's hope that Paul gets greedy and tries to have all of his sports cars on the track at the same time.  

The only way anyone is going to beat them is to make them use their young bench and to attack their defense.  Losing Davidson, Cook and McGrady cannot be understated.  3 first round talents that have been playing together for 3 years is significant.  Keep an eye on the defense...


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> It's not that big of a deal as it's only one game.  I will give up the $10 because my 10 year old will complain about walking (he already complains about having to give up his Sundays having to go see his sister play).  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player this season.


Thanks and good luck to yours as well. We will be watching some of the Stanford and UCLA games this season.

I would always pull into Lot 6 off of W. Peltason to drop everyone off, then go and park and walk back. As soon as the game would end, I would walk back to the car and pick everyone up in Lot 6. Luckily, DD's school does not charge parking on weekends.


----------



## dk_b

Marcario had 3 goals and 3 assists.  Stanford scored 7.  If she came off the bench for that 2d of 3 periods, I'd agree that Stanford's bench was better than Mizzou's.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

dk_b said:


> Marcario had 3 goals and 3 assists.  Stanford scored 7.  If she came off the bench for that 2d of 3 periods, I'd agree that Stanford's bench was better than Mizzou's.


I know it's only the pre-season but I think Marcario will be the runaway winner of the Mac Herman this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> Marcario had 3 goals and 3 assists.  Stanford scored 7.  If she came off the bench for that 2d of 3 periods, I'd agree that Stanford's bench was better than Mizzou's.


From what I saw on Twitter they mixed up their starters with their subs.  It appears that only 22 of 25 on the roster played.  Their roster is talented from top to bottom.  It will be interesting to see who they put in the midfield.  That is their big question mark.  Dibiasi, Bossiere and Xiao are 3 huge losses...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I know it's only the pre-season but I think Marcario will be the runaway winner of the Mac Herman this year.


It's the preseason dude.  Lot's of soccer to play.  You might have just jinxed her.  Let's wait to see what happens against Penn State and West Virginia on the road next weekend.  Missouri is worse than Oregon State FYI and might even be worse than St. Mary's.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

No national team events this season to disrupt rosters....


----------



## MakeAPlay

North Carolina scrimmages Lyon this weekend.  That is a significant opponent.  In my opinion the Tarheels are the team to beat this season.....


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Agreed.  They started a lineup mixed with starters and subs.


Yes-- coaches seemed to really mix up some veterans/starters with freshman and/or bench for two of the 30 mins and then the 3rd 30 min. -- each group of 11 played another 15 minutes, so everyone that was able played 45 full minutes, which was nice.
Paul is figuring it all out!!
Stanford lost a ton of amazing seniors, but have nice talent coming it with the freshman and those that sat out last year due to injury/redshirt/etc....should make for a fun, interesting and quite competitive season!
We've all said it many times before..."Welcome to the HUNGER GAMES!!"
It's on and here we go...ready for a wild ride as always...
Good luck to DD's playing their first games this weekend!! Exciting! Here's to all staying healthy and injury free!


----------



## girlgotgame

MakeAPlay said:


> It's the preseason dude.  Lot's of soccer to play.  You might have just jinxed her.  Let's wait to see what happens against Penn State and West Virginia on the road next weekend.  Missouri is worse than Oregon State FYI and might even be worse than St. Mary's.....


My DD scrimmaged WV over the weekend, and it's only a scrimmage, but she said they didn't look as good as the year before in the same first scrimmage of the year. Stanford will handle them easily, but Penn State will make it interesting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My player just met Russell Westbrook in the athletic department and froze up.  I laughed at her and told her that he was just another student-athlete just like her.  She said that she was nervous.  #WESTWOODPROBLEMS


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> My player just met Russell Westbrook in the athletic department and froze up.  I laughed at her and told her that he was just another student-athlete just like her.  She said that she was nervous.  #WESTWOODPROBLEMS


CSUF did a camp last week at the Olympic training center. DD said she met some Olympians, but did not realize until afterwards when she saw their picture on the wall. I told her that was a good thing since she just acted normal when she met them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> CSUF did a camp last week at the Olympic training center. DD said she met some Olympians, but did not realize until afterwards when she saw their picture on the wall. I told her that was a good thing since she just acted normal when she met them.


Why bump the thread and not let it die?  I told you nothing would come of it.  Are you hoping that something will come of it?  What is your motivation?  Nothing is going to happen.  All heads that will roll have rolled.  I guess my question is can you get over it?

I sense a little Hatorade.  Is that correct?


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Why bump the thread and not let it die?  I told you nothing would come of it.  Are you hoping that something will come of it?  What is your motivation?  Nothing is going to happen.  All heads that will roll have rolled.  I guess my question is can you get over it?
> 
> I sense a little Hatorade.  Is that correct?


No hate, just would like to know the full story.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> No hate, just would like to know the full story.


It isn't what you think.  That is why nobody has gotten in trouble for anything other than the parties who have already gotten the book thrown at them.  Why not just enjoy the work product of these amazing young women, none of which were ever implicated or could possibly be involved?  You know how our sound bite society is.  Always looking for somebody to go down.  These are some amazingly wonderful young women who did nothing wrong.  Please let it be.  Nothing new is coming regarding them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I will be gone soon enough.  Come December I'm retiring my account, heading on vacation and my player will be moving on to bigger and better things.  I will have done my job of paying forward the good advice that I received years back from many who have since moved on from this forum.

Good luck to you and your player this season and beyond.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> It isn't what you think.  That is why nobody has gotten in trouble for anything other than the parties who have already gotten the book thrown at them.  Why not just enjoy the work product of these amazing young women, none of which were ever implicated or could possibly be involved?  You know how our sound bite society is.  Always looking for somebody to go down.  These are some amazingly wonderful young women who did nothing wrong.  Please let it be.  Nothing new is coming regarding them.


That is just it, I don't think it was anything, I don't know. I do think there is more to the story. I never said anything negative about the players. They are an amazing group of young women and I wish them all the success in the world.

While you have a lot of useful information, unless you have seen the emails, you cannot know any more than we do since your only of other source of information (the UCLA Athletic Department) could be involved in a cover-up. AC is a great coach, but at the very least she suffered an extreme lapse of judgement to include someone that was not on the team on the published roster and to allow someone who otherwise would not have been admitted to get an athletic admission. For the team's sake, I hope that is all it was. If that is what it is, who pressured her to do that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> That is just it, I don't think it was anything, I don't know. I do think there is more to the story. I never said anything negative about the players. They are an amazing group of young women and I wish them all the success in the world.
> 
> While you have a lot of useful information, unless you have seen the emails, you cannot know any more than we do since your only of other source of information (the UCLA Athletic Department) could be involved in a cover-up. AC is a great coach, but at the very least she suffered an extreme lapse of judgement to include someone that was not on the team on the published roster and to allow someone who otherwise would not have been admitted to get an athletic admission. For the team's sake, I hope that is all it was. If that is what it is, who pressured her to do that?


Again you have no idea what you are talking about and I know exactly what I was told.  I have never been deceived by anyone involved with my alma mater in 27 years of dealing with them.

Just because you don’t know the details doesn’t mean that I don’t.  It doesn’t involve you so again why do you care?  You can keep being TMZ curious but as I said waaaaay back when it started nothing is going to happen.

You are barking up the wrong tree.  My kid is a senior and will be done in 4 months.  The coaching staff is awesome.

I saw Damian’s name come up.  Why don’t you share CSUF’s involvement in the situation?  What was Damian up to?  Did he get paid off?

You seem to be better than this.  Let’s drop it and move on.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Again you have no idea what you are talking about and I know exactly what I was told.  I have never been deceived by anyone involved with my alma mater in 27 years of dealing with them.
> 
> Just because you don’t know the details doesn’t mean that I don’t.  It doesn’t involve you so again why do you care?  You can keep being TMZ curious but as I said waaaaay back when it started nothing is going to happen.
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree.  My kid is a senior and will be done in 4 months.  The coaching staff is awesome.
> 
> I saw Damian’s name come up.  Why don’t you share CSUF’s involvement in the situation?  What was Damian up to?  Did he get paid off?
> 
> You seem to be better than this.  Let’s drop it and move on.


As I said. I don't know anything other than what was in the paper. I would like to know more. This does not involve you or your daughter or any of the other players. So back at you, why do you care that others are curious?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Let's just get to my wish list for the season it is short:

Stay 100% healthy the whole season (hasn't happened yet but she still has only missed one game)
Beat Stanford (finally and twice would be nice make it in the College Cup)
Beat $C for the 4th time (regulation preferred like her freshman year not OT like the last two)
Add a 2nd star to the kit (NCAA title #119)

Good luck to all that have players playing this season!


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> As I said. I don't know anything other than what was in the paper. I would like to know more. This does not involve you or your daughter or any of the other players. So back at you, why do you care that others are curious?


How doesn't your odd curiosity regarding my kid's team not involve my daughter or the other players?  Just like I would care if you were curious about what is going on about my other kid's archery club, I care that you are being nosy about a big fat ball of nothing.  I care that you are trying to distract from the product that is put on the field.  I can't figure out what pleasure that you get in it?  You and others have spent months speculating all for nothing and it seems to bother you.

Here is what you need to worry about:

https://www.fullertontitans.com/sports/w-soccer/2019-20/schedule


2018 Head Coach 4-12-3 .289 1-5-2 .250 9th  If I was you I would be hoping for an improvement over this record for sure!

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My player just met Russell Westbrook in the athletic department and froze up.  I laughed at her and told her that he was just another student-athlete just like her.  She said that she was nervous.  #WESTWOODPROBLEMS


Blake Griffin was the latest sighting in the 'Bu last week and it looks like Joakim Noah is still looking for a spot!...Firestone Fieldhouse is a popular NBA off season practice spot  #MALIBUSIGHTINGS


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Brian Bugle can kiss my ass too!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Blake Griffin was the latest sighting in the 'Bu last week and it looks like Joakim Noah is still looking for a spot!...Firestone Fieldhouse is a popular NBA off season practice spot  #MALIBUSIGHTINGS


Good luck to your player this season!!


----------



## Brian Bugle

MakeAPlay said:


> @Brian Bugle can kiss my ass too!


No thanks bully. But I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Brian Bugle said:


> No thanks bully. But I'm your huckleberry.


I'm sure that you are.  A hucklebitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Brian Bugle said:


> No thanks bully. But I'm your huckleberry.


Just because EDIT is going to CSUF and their coach is terrible and well you know the rest....

EDITED BY DOMINIC

Stay in your lane fool. You aren't anonymous!!
*MakeAPlay  do not posts forum members kids in attempt to get them upset.*

*Dominic*


----------



## End of the Line

outside! said:


> That is just it, I don't think it was anything, I don't know. I do think there is more to the story. I never said anything negative about the players. They are an amazing group of young women and I wish them all the success in the world.
> 
> While you have a lot of useful information, unless you have seen the emails, you cannot know any more than we do since your only of other source of information (the UCLA Athletic Department) could be involved in a cover-up. AC is a great coach, but at the very least she suffered an extreme lapse of judgement to include someone that was not on the team on the published roster and to allow someone who otherwise would not have been admitted to get an athletic admission. For the team's sake, I hope that is all it was. If that is what it is, who pressured her to do that?


Just because UCLA doesn't care what you do and don't know about employment and student enrollment investigations does not mean they are covering anything up.  It only means you are a nobody. 

Well, the 103 days the LA Times said UCLA needed to respond to its information request has long since past, without a peep out of the LA Times.  Does the LA Times' silence mean it is "covering up" the fact that UCLA handled things perfectly and Cromwell does not deserve to get fired?


----------



## outside!

End of the Line said:


> Just because UCLA doesn't care what you do and don't know about employment and student enrollment investigations does not mean they are covering anything up.  It only means you are a nobody.
> 
> Well, the 103 days the LA Times said UCLA needed to respond to its information request has long since past, without a peep out of the LA Times.  Does the LA Times' silence mean it is "covering up" the fact that UCLA handled things perfectly and Cromwell does not deserve to get fired?


I would simply like to know if the emails were released. If there is nothing in them that matters, that is fine with me.


----------



## Brian Bugle

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because Brianna is going to CSUF and their coach is terrible and well you know the rest....
> 
> http://labreakersfc.com/la-breakers-alumni/alumni-brianna-bugle/
> 
> Stay in your lane fool. You aren't anonymous!!


I know this isn't anonymous, that's why I don't hide behind a screen name. You made a mistake bringing my daughter into this. Hey bully, I 'm not afraid of you. This is all because I disliked you ripping her school. PM and let's talk about this face to face.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> It's the preseason dude.  Lot's of soccer to play.  You might have just jinxed her.  Let's wait to see what happens against Penn State and West Virginia on the road next weekend.  Missouri is worse than Oregon State FYI and might even be worse than St. Mary's.....


Hence, the first six words of my post.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> My player just met Russell Westbrook in the athletic department and froze up.  I laughed at her and told her that he was just another student-athlete just like her.  She said that she was nervous.  #WESTWOODPROBLEMS


Apparently Westwood is the only place with "problems...


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to your player this season!!


Thanks!  Based on Chris Henderson conference predictions she's going to need it!!!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Thanks!  Based on Chris Henderson conference predictions she's going to need it!!!


As I said before. We’ve got them right where we want them...


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> As I said before. We’ve got them right where we want them...


I don't know what his formula is but he's got SF way too high, they lost some key starters.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I don't know what his formula is but he's got SF way too high, they lost some key starters.


Probably using the same stats as Sock Drawer Soccer. It’s OK. I like being the underdog. Humble and hungry.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Probably using the same stats as Sock Drawer Soccer. It’s OK. I like being the underdog. Humble and hungry.


Good luck your player and your family sir.  Prove them wrong!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Brian Bugle said:


> I know this isn't anonymous, that's why I don't hide behind a screen name. You made a mistake bringing my daughter into this. Hey bully, I 'm not afraid of you. This is all because I disliked you ripping her school. PM and let's talk about this face to face.


You got my PM tough guy.  Let’s see you use it.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> You got my PM tough guy.  Let’s see you use it.


Really people? This is a soccer forum. Calm down.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Really people? This is a soccer forum. Calm down.


Are you new?  (just kidding Hahahahah)


----------



## gkrent

Well I just put the other player's fall schedule on the calendar and I'll only have 3 major conflicts, 1 minor conflict, and a couple of days where there will be a lot of driving and begging for entire days off work.   God help us!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Well I just put the other player's fall schedule on the calendar and I'll only have 3 major conflicts, 1 minor conflict, and a couple of days where there will be a lot of driving and begging for entire days off work.   God help us!


Yeah this Wednesday - Saturday scheduling is no bueno.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Are you new?  (just kidding Hahahahah)


Yeah, you may want to go back and read the 2017 & 2018 threads @outside!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah, you may want to go back and read the 2017 & 2018 threads @outside!


To save some time, just do a site search on the word, “Mitch”...


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> To save some time, just do a site search on the word, “Mitch”...


Yeah, MAP's signal to noise ratio is just shy of the ignore feature, for now.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> Yeah, MAP's signal to noise ratio is just shy of the ignore feature, for now.


MAP is just passionate about his kids and their respective athletic and academic endeavors. The previous outburst not withstanding, 2019 may be giving us a softer, gentler MAP.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> MAP is just passionate about his kids and their respective athletic and academic endeavors. The previous outburst not withstanding, 2019 may be giving us a softer, gentler MAP.


If only he wasn't a bully.


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> Yeah, MAP's signal to noise ratio is just shy of the ignore feature, for now.


Try it...guarantee you’ll appreciate it!


----------



## surfrider

CaliKlines said:


> Try it...guarantee you’ll appreciate it!


I did it middle last season. Best thing ever
My kid is done so I wish you and your kids the best this year. Still love following all the successes. Not sure how I’m gonna cope without it.


----------



## CaliKlines

surfrider said:


> I did it middle last season. Best thing ever!


 Copy that!


surfrider said:


> My kid is done so I wish you and your kids the best this year. Still love following all the successes. Not sure how I’m gonna cope without it.


 I'm sure there will be withdrawal. But I'm sure you will still be her biggest supporter on the pitch of life, where it counts the most. Best wishes to her...and you!


----------



## oh canada

i agree it is curious the public hasn't heard anything more re the FOI request by LA Times.  Guessing it's just bogged down in the process.  No need to speculate any more about them -- they will speak for themselves (revealing or exculpatory) when released.  And they will be released.

Unrelated, ESPN did a story about this serial sexual assault jag lurking on campus...though it should be pointed out that the guy was NOT a UCLA track coach, just hung out at the track and victimized many UCLA students...we need to remind our kids that predators are more likely hanging out at the places they frequent, not the dirty street corner

https://dailybruin.com/2019/08/01/former-track-coach-who-trained-at-drake-stadium-accused-of-sexual-abuse-by-41-men/


----------



## surfrider

CaliKlines said:


> Copy that!
> I'm sure there will be withdrawal. But I'm sure you will still be her biggest supporter on the pitch of life, where it counts the most. Best wishes to her...and you!


Thanks. Couldn’t be prouder. She’s a graduate and employed. Couldn’t be happier. Good Luck to all. I’ll be checking in because I still love the college game


----------



## gkrent

Several scrimmages of interest to this forum this weekend...here's a select few:

8/16 Friday
Gonzaga (0-0-0) vs. *Washington (0-0-0) (EXH) *
San Diego (0-0-0) vs. Arizona (0-0-0) (EXH)
San Diego St. (0-0-0) vs. *Washington St. (0-0-0) (EXH) 
 UC Irvine (0-0-0)* vs. California Baptist (0-0-0) (EXH)
* UCLA (0-0-0) *vs. Loyola Marymount (0-0-0) (EXH)
8/17 Saturday
* BYU* vs. Colorado Col. (EXH)
Cal St. Northridge vs. *Cal St. Fullerton (EXH) *
Southern California vs. Pepperdine (EXH)
8/18 Sunday
UC Irvine vs. *UCLA (EXH) *

If you are in the know, post score updates!


----------



## gkrent

Looks like SC took a big hit losing DeMelo for the season.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Several scrimmages of interest to this forum this weekend...here's a select few:
> 
> 8/16 Friday
> Gonzaga (0-0-0) vs. *Washington (0-0-0) (EXH) *
> San Diego (0-0-0) vs. Arizona (0-0-0) (EXH)
> San Diego St. (0-0-0) vs. *Washington St. (0-0-0) (EXH)
> UC Irvine (0-0-0)* vs. California Baptist (0-0-0) (EXH)
> * UCLA (0-0-0) *vs. Loyola Marymount (0-0-0) (EXH)
> 8/17 Saturday
> * BYU* vs. Colorado Col. (EXH)
> Cal St. Northridge vs. *Cal St. Fullerton (EXH) *
> Southern California vs. Pepperdine (EXH)
> 8/18 Sunday
> UC Irvine vs. *UCLA (EXH) *
> 
> If you are in the know, post score updates!


8/15 Thursday
Cal St. Fullerton 4 vs USC 1


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> 8/15 Thursday
> Cal St. Fullerton 4 vs USC 1


Did DeMelo play in that game?


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Did DeMelo play in that game?


I was not there and do not know.


----------



## Kicker4Life

outside! said:


> I was not there and do not know.


Doubtful.  Still coming back from the injury.


----------



## soccer661

*Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
Big injury news as USC's Savannah DeMelo is likely out for the season with an Achilles injury.

3:34 PM - 15 Aug 2019


----------



## LASTMAN14

soccer661 said:


> *Chris Henderson*‏ @chris_awk
> Big injury news as USC's Savannah DeMelo is likely out for the season with an Achilles injury.
> 
> 3:34 PM - 15 Aug 2019


Brutal. She’s controls the ebb and flow on that team.


----------



## sirfootyalot

gkrent said:


> Did DeMelo play in that game?


She raptured her Achilles in spring.


----------



## gkrent

Pepperdine 0 USC 1

SC Outshot Pepp 23-11 but we had more shots on frame.  It was a good game!


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine 0 USC 1
> 
> SC Outshot Pepp 23-11 but we had more shots on frame.  It was a good game!


I bet your girl had a good time with that much action.


----------



## gkrent

Mystery Train said:


> I bet your girl had a good time with that much action.


The live stats don’t show it because they didn’t add the last 35 minutes but they really only had a few shots that were in frame.  She only had about 4 saves.  KC from SC had 6.

PH is just getting better and better and I predict she’ll be pac12 all conference fo sho


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine 0 USC 1
> 
> SC Outshot Pepp 23-11 but we had more shots on frame.  It was a good game!


Not bad for a WCC team picked to finish 5th. Perhaps the wcc overall will be stronger as group this year.


----------



## sniper

eastbaysoccer said:


> Not bad for a WCC team picked to finish 5th. Perhaps the wcc overall will be stronger as group this year.


Pepperdine is not going to finish 5th unless a major injury bug occurs.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sniper said:


> Pepperdine is not going to finish 5th unless a major injury bug occurs.


Chris Henderson on Twitter seems to think so.  He has USF and BYU ahead of you.  I had Pepperdine at top 3.....USF and Portland will be no cake walk for u.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Chris Henderson on Twitter seems to think so.  He has USF and BYU ahead of you.  I had Pepperdine at top 3.....USF and Portland will be no cake walk for u.


Do you have some secret info about USF?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Do you have some secret info about USF?



Ask Chris.   He must know something.  USF didn’t lose much.  Pepperdine lost significant contributors.  All the talk is a moot point .  Season starts Thursday and results will surely guide the conversation here.  Good luck


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wcc opening games:

Santa Clara v. TX A&M.  
Pepperdine v UCR.
BYU v Alabama.  
USF v USC. 
Portland v WASH. 
Loyola v PITT  
Gonzaga v. TX
SMC v NDSU
UOP v CAL state Bakersfield

Game to watch USF vs. USC

USF picked third to finish wcc,  USC suffered a major injury.   


Upset special-  Portland over UW


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Ask Chris.   He must know something.  USF didn’t lose much.  Pepperdine lost significant contributors.  All the talk is a moot point .  Season starts Thursday and results will surely guide the conversation here.  Good luck


No need to ask. He’s doing the same thing every other prognosticator of the WCC does; flipping a coin between Santa Clara and BYU for WCC champion. Pepperdine is never picked to win it and somehow we’re always in the hunt at the end. Mark my words. Pepperdine will win the WCC this year barring injury and I hope and pray that every player on every team stays healthy. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## UOP

Rooting for all the wcc teams before conference begins.


----------



## sirfootyalot

How was UCLA - UCI game?


----------



## UOP

sirfootyalot said:


> How was UCLA - UCI game?


according to the UCI website starting played lots of minutes for both and UC hung in there.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

More coin flipping...
https://wccsports.com/news/2019/8/19/byu-and-santa-clara-named-wcc-womens-soccer-co-favorites.aspx


----------



## SpeedK1llz

UOP said:


> according to the UCI website starting played lots of minutes for both and UC hung in there.


You really can’t read anything into these preseason scrimmages. Teams are testing out different combinations of players and also trying to give everybody some time on the pitch. I think coaches are also trying to protect players from injury so that plays into things as well. Everything from this point forward will really tell the tale.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

@MakeAPlay , where you at? We need a season kick-off update on your player’s squad.


----------



## UOP

SpeedK1llz said:


> More coin flipping...
> https://wccsports.com/news/2019/8/19/byu-and-santa-clara-named-wcc-womens-soccer-co-favorites.aspx


Should be fun!  Looks like no one is expecting much from us.


----------



## sniper

UOP said:


> Should be fun!  Looks like no one is expecting much from us.


You might win a game in league. Or not. I guess that would be a big improvement on last year. And, if UOP does happen to win any games this year, I'm sure we'll hear all about from you coach.


----------



## UOP

sniper said:


> You might win a game in league. Or not. I guess that would be a big improvement on last year. And, if UOP does happen to win any games this year, I'm sure we'll hear all about from you coach.


??  Just a UOP supporter.  It would be really sad if any college coach spent time in this forum.


----------



## socalkdg

*Soccer America Top 25

RANK TEAM (2018 RECORD)*
1. Florida State (20-4-3)
2. Stanford (21-1-2)
3. UCLA (17-3-2)
4. North Carolina (20-4-2)
5. USC (17-2-3)
6. Penn State (18-6-1)
7. Georgetown (21-1-3)
8. Virginia (16-5-1)
9. Santa Clara (17-3-2)
10. Texas A&M (17-5-1)
11. Baylor (20-6-0)
12. Duke (16-4-2)
13. Vanderbilt (16-4-1)
14. West Virginia (15-4-4)
15. South Florida (14-4-0)
16. Tennessee (16-3-3)
17. Texas (13-5-3)
18. Rutgers (11-4-5)
19. South Carolina (14-6-1)
20. Texas Tech (14-5-2)
21. Wisconsin (14-4-4)
22. Clemson (12-9-0)
23. Washington State (13-6-1)
24. N.C. State (11-7-4)
25. Colorado (13-4-3)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

It'll be interesting to see if Stanford maintains that status.  They didn't just lose players... they lost a lot of good players and I'm not convinced the replacements are battle tested.


----------



## gkrent

I hear they lost Kuhlman and that Sucks.  But they have smith and Macario and. And and and


----------



## soccer661

gkrent said:


> I hear they lost Kuhlman and that Sucks.  But they have smith and Macario and. And and and


Yes on CK....ACL....devastated for her...happened at the very end of 1st exhibition game....so sad...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

gkrent said:


> I hear they lost Kuhlman and that Sucks.  But they have smith and Macario and. And and and


Yes, they'll score goals, but they lost their keeper and those 3 defenders... ah, what are their names... Davidson, Cook and McGrady?  They also lose their 2 best midfielders.  I'm not saying 'grab a tissue' for Paul... but Smith and Macario can score when all they have to do is wait for ball.


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> Yes on CK....ACL....devastated for her...happened at the very end of 1st exhibition game....so sad...


What a bummer. Best of luck to her.


----------



## gkrent

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, they'll score goals, but they lost their keeper and those 3 defenders... ah, what are their names... Davidson, Cook and McGrady?  They also lose their 2 best midfielders.  I'm not saying 'grab a tissue' for Paul... but Smith and Macario can score when all they have to do is wait for ball.


They are fine on keepers.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Smith take the wheelhouse either;  Greubal is also excellent up top.    But hey, we gotta play them in a few weeks so I'm cool with your pessimistic viewpoint.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Well, I wasn't trying to be pessimistic, but it's just kind of assumed that they simply reload when... in fact... they aren't just replacing starters... they're replacing half the field and what... 5-6 all conference players?  I'm not sold yet.


----------



## Legendary FC

The Outlaw said:


> Well, I wasn't trying to be pessimistic, but it's just kind of assumed that they simply reload when... in fact... they aren't just replacing starters... they're replacing half the field and what... 5-6 all conference players?  I'm not sold yet.


You are actually talking about replacing 3 of the first 5 picks in the NWSL draft plus a player in Cook that might be better than any of the others and who starts for Paris Saint Germain.  That is without even considering JB who was MOP of the College Cup two years ago when they won it.  And that isn't even considering MX who was a starter when she wasn't injured.  So yes losing the #1 recruiting class in the country with five players that were 4 year starters and another that started the last two years and was an all conference player might affect their results this year.

It will be very interesting to see what occurs this season.


----------



## Legendary FC

gkrent said:


> They are fine on keepers.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Smith take the wheelhouse either;  Greubal is also excellent up top.    But hey, we gotta play them in a few weeks so I'm cool with your pessimistic viewpoint.


Those players are not replacements for what they lost.  Their midfield is in major flux.  CM is likely to have to play the 10 and with CK out for the season they only have 21 field players and might have to rely on a freshman in the center of the park.  Even when that freshman was Jordan Dibiasi it wasn't enough to get them to the College Cup.


----------



## outside!

CM playing 10 would be fun to watch. A record for the number of assists may be set.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Here’s to an injury free, successful season to all of your daughters playing this beautiful game! I truly wish you and yours all the best. Let the games begin!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Besides the obvious games in which your daughters are playing this weekend, what other matchups do you have your eye on? I am personally interested in Santa Clara vs. Texas A&M today as Pepperdine is playing them on Sunday. How SC does against them and then how we subsequently do might be a good early indicator of how evenly matched our two teams will be come conference season. Obviously a lot can change between now and then but still a good early indicator.


----------



## surfrider

Good luck to everyone today and the rest of the season.  Enjoy the ride.  It ends way to soon


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Anybody have experience with the new transfer portal put in place in 2018?  I’ve read some articles about it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Honestly I’ll be checking out many games.  I’m sure the conversation will blow up after tonight.


----------



## turftoe

Other games of note today, if I read the schedule correctly...

BYU v Alabama 
Utah v Clemson 
Ariz v LBSU
AZ State v CSFullerton
LSU v Villanova 
Gonzaga v Texas
TCU v FSU
CSUN v UNLV
Minnesota v UCSB
USC v Hawaii


----------



## gkrent

turftoe said:


> Other games of note today, if I read the schedule correctly...
> 
> *BYU* v Alabama
> Utah v *Clemson *
> Ariz v LBSU
> AZ State v CSFullerton
> *LSU* v Villanova
> Gonzaga v *Texas*
> TCU v *FSU
> CSUN* v UNLV
> Minnesota v *UCSB
> USC* v Hawaii


My picks in Bold.  No picks means a tie.


----------



## gkrent

I'm stuck watching online today.  Luckily I have a triple monitors in my office so I can "work" while watching the match.  Hopefully they get a new cameraman this season.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Will be watching my dd's game online hoping to catch a glimpse of her riding the pine (recovering from injury).  Will be looking at a lot of teams to see if her former teammates play and how they do.


----------



## gkrent

Simisoccerfan said:


> Will be watching my dd's game online hoping to catch a glimpse of her riding the pine (recovering from injury).  Will be looking at a lot of teams to see if her former teammates play and how they do.


What conference does she play in?


----------



## Justafan

gkrent said:


> They are fine on keepers.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Smith take the wheelhouse either;  Greubal is also excellent up top.    But hey, we gotta play them in a few weeks so I'm cool with your pessimistic viewpoint.


Did something happen to Haley?  Nobody is mentioning her as one of their top players.


----------



## Justafan

Cali, looking forward to watching N.C. State v SC on the SEC network today at 4.  I make it a habit to point out all the SoCal players to my dd’s.  Good luck.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I'm stuck watching online today.  Luckily I have a triple monitors in my office so I can "work" while watching the match.  Hopefully they get a new cameraman this season.


Ha Ha! Same! These damn mid-week games are screwing with my Malibu weekends.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I'm stuck watching online today.  Luckily I have a triple monitors in my office so I can "work" while watching the match.  Hopefully they get a new cameraman this season.


1) New cameraman
2) New announcer
3) New stream-cast equipment
4) New internet service provider

The BU needs to step up it's broadcast game.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> I'm stuck watching online today.  Luckily I have a triple monitors in my office so I can "work" while watching the match.  Hopefully they get a new cameraman this season.


As someone who has been shooting video of games for a long time, I often yell "Zoom Out!" and "Pull your head out of the camera and point the camera at the ball!" when watching online games. Seriously though, I think all of these schools employ random freshman to run the cameras.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> 1) New cameraman
> 2) New announcer
> 3) New stream-cast equipment
> 4) New internet service provider
> 
> The BU needs to step up it's broadcast game.


Pretty certain the women's soccer team is not a priority. The deserve to be, but they still have a porta-pottie (just one!) for a bathroom at that beautiful field.


----------



## CaliKlines

Justafan said:


> Cali, looking forward to watching N.C. State v SC on the SEC network today at 4.  I make it a habit to point out all the SoCal players to my dd’s.  Good luck.


So am I...3 kids from CA and yet 4 kids from Europe! #19 won't be on the pitch today....nursing a muscular tear.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> As someone who has been shooting video of games for a long time, I often yell "Zoom Out!" and "Pull your head out of the camera and point the camera at the ball!" when watching online games. Seriously though, I think all of these schools employ random freshman to run the cameras.


If they would just follow the ball, that would be good enough for me.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> Pretty certain the women's soccer team is not a priority. The deserve to be, but they still have a porta-pottie (just one!) for a bathroom at that beautiful field.


I think we're up to two of them now. If we make the tournament they'll up it to three!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

gkrent said:


> What conference does she play in?


CAA for JMU, likely redshirt this year as a freshman


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Justafan said:


> Did something happen to Haley?  Nobody is mentioning her as one of their top players.


I've never been that impressed by her.  You?


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think we're up to two of them now. If we make the tournament they'll up it to three!


When your in the bu...do as the locals do...just wonder out into the surf and


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I'm stuck watching online today.  Luckily I have a triple monitors in my office so I can "work" while watching the match.  Hopefully they get a new cameraman this season.


I'll be watching today too. I already miss the game day hype.
Have the day off.
Have one daughter with a pulled quad and the graduate is coaching today.

Our family bleeds orange.

Roll Waves!


----------



## CaliKlines

#15 USCe beats #21 NC State 2-1 in an SEC/ACC early season match-up.


----------



## outside!

ASU 4 vs. CSUF 1


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> ASU 4 vs. CSUF 1


I told you that I thought that Arizona State was going to make a leap forward this year.  They are going to surprise a bunch of teams this year.  They will be a tournament team and will play into the second round at least a potentially beyond.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My only other comment for the week is that Santa Clara is talented, however, their defense is pretty bad.  They completely dominated Texas A&M (who was shockingly bad) yet kept giving them opportunities to hang in the game by not finishing and playing a high line with a less than talented defense.  Between them, BYU and the little bit of the first half of the Pepperdine game that I caught, I would say they are the best team in the WCC but not by a whole bunch.  It's early though so I will comment again after I see Pepperdine and Santa Clara up close.

Good luck to everyone who has kid's playing today and this weekend!


----------



## Dubs

I watched the Texas Gonzaga game last night.  Why is Texas always so hyped?  Beyond Hintzen and the Canadian Midfielder, I'm not sure there's that much quality.  Their D is not good at all.  I was actually impressed with Gonzaga.  They played tough despite the loss and could've easily won or drew with Texas.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My only other comment for the week is that Santa Clara is talented, however, their defense is pretty bad.  They completely dominated Texas A&M (who was shockingly bad) yet kept giving them opportunities to hang in the game by not finishing and playing a high line with a less than talented defense.  Between them, BYU and the little bit of the first half of the Pepperdine game that I caught, I would say they are the best team in the WCC but not by a whole bunch.  It's early though so I will comment again after I see Pepperdine and Santa Clara up close.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has kid's playing today and this weekend!


Santa Clara outshot A&M 2:1  but very few on frame and I totally agree about their defense.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Santa Clara outshot A&M 2:1  but very few on frame and I totally agree about their defense.


Your girls won't have a problem putting them into the net against them.  They have some ability going forward however that you have to be prepared for.  They are better offensively than last year but worse defensively.  They remind me of their 2017 team.


----------



## Zen

MakeAPlay said:


> My only other comment for the week is that Santa Clara is talented, however, their defense is pretty bad.  They completely dominated Texas A&M (who was shockingly bad) yet kept giving them opportunities to hang in the game by not finishing and playing a high line with a less than talented defense.  Between them, BYU and the little bit of the first half of the Pepperdine game that I caught, I would say they are the best team in the WCC but not by a whole bunch.  It's early though so I will comment again after I see Pepperdine and Santa Clara up close.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has kid's playing today and this weekend!


I thought SC's defense was pretty solid.  Most defenders would lose a foot race and have challenges with Ally Watt.  She created the space for opportunities that were converted.  Santa Clara didn't get the outcome, but I think they were by far the better team (possession, finesse, skill, soccer IQ).  Texas struggled with passing to their own team.  It was fun match to watch!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zen said:


> I thought SC's defense was pretty solid.  Most defenders would lose a foot race and have challenges with Ally Watt.  She created the space for opportunities that were converted.  Santa Clara didn't get the outcome, but I think they were by far the better team (possession, finesse, skill, soccer IQ).  Texas struggled with passing to their own team.  It was fun match to watch!


They were the far better attacking team but their defense was atrocious and is going to get punished by the better teams on their schedule.  Ally Watt has no technique and just speed and Santa Clara kept giving them chances which even a team as weak and lacking in creativity as Texas A&M made them pay for it.

Santa Clara is like a boxer that is a brawler but has no ability to avoid getting punched.  That works against the weak teams that they play.  Against the better sides (which they fill their non-conference schedule with) they aren't going to be able to win in a slugfest.  Texas A&M proved that.  The good news is that Smith is a good tactician and may be able to fix it.  Loara might have to go back to playing centerback for them like last year.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> They were the far better attacking team but their defense was atrocious and is going to get punished by the better teams on their schedule.  Ally Watt has no technique and just speed and Santa Clara kept giving them chances which even a team as weak and lacking in creativity as Texas A&M made them pay for it.
> 
> Santa Clara is like a boxer that is a brawler but has no ability to avoid getting punched.  That works against the weak teams that they play.  Against the better sides (which they fill their non-conference schedule with) they aren't going to be able to win in a slugfest.  Texas A&M proved that.  The good news is that Smith is a good tactician and may be able to fix it.  Loara might have to go back to playing centerback for them like last year.


"Santa Clara is like a boxer that is a brawler but has no ability to avoid getting punched." Gotta say I like this comment in general with no one in mind. It made me laugh. Going to bag that one in my quiver. Maybe I can use it some day.


----------



## Justafan

Dubs said:


> I watched the Texas Gonzaga game last night.  Why is Texas always so hyped?


Because nobody has better 8th grade recruiting classes than the horns.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

my wcc sleeper Portland gets the tie vs. WASH.  need to see more games to further assess.


----------



## CaliKlines

#21 NC State Wolfpack take down #7 Georgetown on the road in DC. Quality W.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 0  Texas A&M  0


----------



## 21dd

My HS DD is interested in watching teams from the east coast and south play.  Is there a best place to watch these?  Any one place that we can find all that information? Thanks.


----------



## Kicker4Life

21dd said:


> My HS DD is interested in watching teams from the east coast and south play.  Is there a best place to watch these?  Any one place that we can find all that information? Thanks.


Espn+ covers the ACC


----------



## CaliKlines

The SEC Network does a pretty good job with WoSo for the Southeastern Conference. If you visit the schedule page of the school she is interested in, they usually will list the way to view each specific game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Pepp 0  Texas A&M  0


The new Pepperdine keeper sent a message today.
The legacy continues.

I know, I know.
They could have scored a goal and won today, but damn.
The waves keeper took charge, and that was cool to see.


----------



## espola

CaliKlines said:


> #21 NC State Wolfpack take down #7 Georgetown on the road in DC. Quality W.


You do realize, don't you, that the poll rankings mean nothing at this point in the season?


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new Pepperdine keeper sent a message today.
> The legacy continues.
> 
> I know, I know.
> They could have scored a goal and won today, but damn.
> The waves keeper took charge, and that was cool to see.


Thanks I thought she did pretty well too.


----------



## outside!

CSUF 2  Minnesota 0


----------



## Kopi

Did anyone else have to mute the UCLA/Long Beach State game? Was it just me or was that announcer annoying at first I thought it was a joke..


----------



## Cskem

Kopi said:


> Did anyone else have to mute the UCLA/Long Beach State game? Was it just me or was that announcer annoying at first I thought it was a joke..


YES, that was terrible.  You could almost sense the other announcers embarrassment as well.


----------



## gefelchnik

Cskem said:


> YES, that was terrible.  You could almost sense the other announcers embarrassment as well.


He had some phrases he kept saying.  One was “slippery slope” and another one was “in it to win it”.


----------



## gkrent

Cskem said:


> YES, that was terrible.  You could almost sense the other announcers embarrassment as well.


I haven't been exactly thrilled with the announcing at Pepperdine, either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Thanks I thought she did pretty well too.


Stellar.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new Pepperdine keeper sent a message today.
> The legacy continues.
> 
> I know, I know.
> They could have scored a goal and won today, but damn.
> The waves keeper took charge, and that was cool to see.


Straight up Ninja Jedi performance!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I haven't been exactly thrilled with the announcing at Pepperdine, either.


I think we’ve got a new guy. Hopefully he stays and the other dude is retired.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kopi said:


> Did anyone else have to mute the UCLA/Long Beach State game? Was it just me or was that announcer annoying at first I thought it was a joke..


I was sitting behind him and I thought that he was either an auctioneer or that he thought that he was announcing horse racing in Del Mar...


----------



## Dubs

Anyone catch the Duke/Carolina game?  Carolina a tough out... they come like a buzzsaw the whole game and have a gang of athletic + cleaver players.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Elite wcc doing well.   BYU, Pepperdine and SC look like the teams to beat.

Pacific and SMC bringing  the wcc RPI down with 2 losses to weak opponents.  I suspect both coaches could be gone by Dec.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dubs said:


> Anyone catch the Duke/Carolina game?  Carolina a tough out... they come like a buzzsaw the whole game and have a gang of athletic + cleaver players.


UNC’s High Press is impressive!


----------



## gkrent

Do any of the schools in the Big West conference live stream their games?


----------



## Woobie06

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new Pepperdine keeper sent a message today.
> The legacy continues.
> 
> I know, I know.
> They could have scored a goal and won today, but damn.
> The waves keeper took charge, and that was cool to see.


She was especially good on crosses....very strong....plus really nice young lady off the field...she spent some time with our u14 GK after the game.  Made the little ones day.  She has a big fan.


----------



## Kicknit22

Kopi said:


> Did anyone else have to mute the UCLA/Long Beach State game? Was it just me or was that announcer annoying at first I thought it was a joke..


I thought it was a joke as well.  He sounded like a mix of horse racing announcer and auctioneer.  Unlistenable!! Really hope this was a one time guest appearance.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Do any of the schools in the Big West conference live stream their games?


Not to my knowledge. I sort of vaguely remember that at least one school announced at the last minute they would last year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Do any of the schools in the Big West conference live stream their games?


UCSB streams most of their home games.  I haven't watched any of those, but on the men's side they use the audio from a local radio broadcast, and the long-time announcer there is quite good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Do any of the schools in the Big West conference live stream their games?


https://bigwest.org/calendar.aspx?path=wsoc

Just look for the game that you are interested in.  If it says video then there is a scheduled livestream.  Sometimes they are added last minute so I would also check back on the week of the game that you are interested in.  Long Beach State streamed the UCLA game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> UNC’s High Press is impressive!


Their problem is that they only have about 4 soccer players on their roster.  The rest are just athletes and that is one of the reasons that he just does hockey style substitutions.  Pinto and Russo are special.  Otto and Fox are elite.  Those four are their teams fulcrum.  The rest are just really good athletes but basically just moving parts.  Florida State is a much more technical and surgical team.  Their depth took a big hit this year though and it might be tough for them to repeat with basically only 13-14 players that are ready for primetime.  I like Virginia's offense but their defense is going to get them scored on a lot.


----------



## Dubs

Conversely, I made the mistake of watching Arkansas v Oklahoma.  Jesus.. what a shit show.  Sorry if I sound like a soccer snob, but it was nothing but a ping pong game shitty field conditions notwithstanding.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> https://bigwest.org/calendar.aspx?path=wsoc
> 
> Just look for the game that you are interested in.  If it says video then there is a scheduled livestream.  Sometimes they are added last minute so I would also check back on the week of the game that you are interested in.  Long Beach State streamed the UCLA game.


When the Big West team is at a non-Big West away game, there may be video even though it is not listed on the WSOC sight. For instance Utah Valley has a YouTube channel and it is listing that they will stream the Sept. 2nd game.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> Elite wcc doing well.   BYU, Pepperdine and SC look like the teams to beat.
> 
> Pacific and SMC bringing  the wcc RPI down with 2 losses to weak opponents.  I suspect both coaches could be gone by Dec.


If Travis doesn't win his next game, I'm not sure he makes it to September.  Seems like the new assist was some insurance.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Conversely, I made the mistake of watching Arkansas v Oklahoma.  Jesus.. what a shit show.  Sorry if I sound like a soccer snob, but it was nothing but a ping pong game shitty field conditions notwithstanding.


Unfortunately that is how a lot of D1 soccer is.  Good athletes that happen to play soccer.  You can tell when you are watching a soccer team.  I was impressed this weekend with the number of teams that are trying to play soccer.  The number is growing, however, there are only a handful that can consistently execute it.  I only see one keeper that I have seen right now in college that is really good with her feet.  That affects the ability of a team to play possession for sure.

You are not a soccer snob.  You are just seeing the ugly truth of college soccer.  There aren't nearly as many elite soccer players as one might think.  The true advantage of the US system is the number of teams and thus players that consistently train.  And the wide variety of styles that you see from week to week.  It makes flexibility in gameplan a highly desired thing.  Even the best teams have to adjust their tactics when an opponent is taking something away.  

If you want to see some good soccer check out a certain game on the PAC 12 network at 5:30pm on Thursday.  You will see some excellent soccer being played.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@gkrent apparently the coaches liked what they saw from your kid's squad.  Keep up the good work.  We need a nice juicy RPI in September!

https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/college-rankings/ncaa-di-women/

3 WCC teams in the top 25.  That is about right.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Unfortunately that is how a lot of D1 soccer is.  Good athletes that happen to play soccer.  You can tell when you are watching a soccer team.  I was impressed this weekend with the number of teams that are trying to play soccer.  The number is growing, however, there are only a handful that can consistently execute it.  I only see one keeper that I have seen right now in college that is really good with her feet.  That affects the ability of a team to play possession for sure.
> 
> You are not a soccer snob.  You are just seeing the ugly truth of college soccer.  There aren't nearly as many elite soccer players as one might think.  The true advantage of the US system is the number of teams and thus players that consistently train.  And the wide variety of styles that you see from week to week.  It makes flexibility in gameplan a highly desired thing.  Even the best teams have to adjust their tactics when an opponent is taking something away.
> 
> If you want to see some good soccer check out a certain game on the PAC 12 network at 5:30pm on Thursday.  You will see some excellent soccer being played.


Oh I am acutely aware my friend.  Just still a bit shocked that those two teams both couldn't string together 3 passes.  I've seen a lot of that direct style in the college game and agree with your points.  I also know your daughter's team is one of the few that effectively controls the game through possession and possession requires highly technical players.  I'm also glad more teams are trying to execute that style.  Looking forward to watching all the PAC 12 match ups when league starts.


----------



## UOP

The Outlaw said:


> If Travis doesn't win his next game, I'm not sure he makes it to September.  Seems like the new assist was some insurance.


Agree on St Mary's.  They have the coach in place to take over in the interim if things keeping going south.  

UOP coach not far behind. She's on track to get fired at the end of they year.   2 losses for us against very bad opponents @ home!  It doesn't get any easier for us with Davis coming to town and a road game vs. a Fresno State Sunday, a team that just came away with a tie to Oregon.

 I never understood the hire as current coach has NEVER had a winning record in D1.  She unfortunately is not the new AD's hire.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> @gkrent apparently the coaches liked what they saw from your kid's squad.  Keep up the good work.  We need a nice juicy RPI in September!
> 
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/college-rankings/ncaa-di-women/
> 
> 3 WCC teams in the top 25.  That is about right.


If the WCC keeps having positive results vs. power conference they will get three teams in.   Portland plays UNC, CAL and Oregon.  It's important they get two positive results to strengthen the WCC RPI.


----------



## Soccer43

Dubs said:


> Conversely, I made the mistake of watching Arkansas v Oklahoma.  Jesus.. what a shit show.  Sorry if I sound like a soccer snob, but it was nothing but a ping pong game shitty field conditions notwithstanding.


With all the bad soccer out there not sure this one in particular deserved all that,  are you an Arkansas fan?  I happened to catch this game too and didn't see it quite the same.   Oklahoma ranked at 90 and Arkansas at 29  - either Oklahoma is much better than it's ranking or Arkansas is really bad.  Did anyone see the UNC-Duke match?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Yes I saw it and Duke is not on North Carolina’s level at all.  They seemed to be holding on for dear life the whole time.  If not for excellent play by their keeper (who is a shot stopping machine) they would have lost 4-0.


----------



## MakeAPlay

One of the goals was a Duke own goal but North Carolina was all over them.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> If the WCC keeps having positive results vs. power conference they will get three teams in.   Portland plays UNC, CAL and Oregon.  It's important they get two positive results to strengthen the WCC RPI.


Are you sure about that?  The only result of note from the WCC this weekend was a 0-0 tie vs. Texas A&M.  

The anchors at the bottom of the conference will make it very difficult to get three teams in.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Are you sure about that?  The only result of note from the WCC this weekend was a 0-0 tie vs. Texas A&M.
> 
> The anchors at the bottom of the conference will make it very difficult to get three teams in.


True but the WCC elite can make some statements in the next couple of weeks.  The wildcard is what damage Portland can do.  They already tied wash.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> True but the WCC elite can make some statements in the next couple of weeks.  The wildcard is what damage Portland can do.  They already tied wash.


I hate to say this but UDub isn't very good this season.  They might finish in dead last place based upon early results from the Oregon schools.  They were the only schools that I saw finishing below the Huskies this season and now that doesn't look to be the case.  Could their coaches last season be her worst?


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> True but the WCC elite can make some statements in the next couple of weeks.  The wildcard is what damage Portland can do.  They already tied wash.


Very curious to watch everyone's observations of SCU as the season unfolds.  I saw them play Oregon on Sunday.  The score does not indicate it but Oregon outplayed SCU in the first half (not dominant but outplayed; a very long-range goal by SCU with about 28 seconds before halftime was the only goal).  SCU was definitely more dominant in the 2d half but the goals were not the result of crisp passing, good build-up, etc.  As I wrote separately to @SpeedK1llz , they collapse on any player who has the ball at the top of the box - and by "collapse", I mean that.  It was effective but if a ref calls things tighter or if a team who plays them frequently anticipates (and attacks from the wing), I think they will concede some goals.  Their super frosh (whom you SoCal folks know very well) was impressive with 2 goals and an assist and they have other players who were fun to watch. I do give SCU a ton of credit with respect to their non-conference schedule - Pac12, ACC, SEC.  We will have a great measure of that team by the time it opens its conference schedule in October.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> Very curious to watch everyone's observations of SCU as the season unfolds.  I saw them play Oregon on Sunday.  The score does not indicate it but Oregon outplayed SCU in the first half (not dominant but outplayed; a very long-range goal by SCU with about 28 seconds before halftime was the only goal).  SCU was definitely more dominant in the 2d half but the goals were not the result of crisp passing, good build-up, etc.  As I wrote separately to @SpeedK1llz , they collapse on any player who has the ball at the top of the box - and by "collapse", I mean that.  It was effective but if a ref calls things tighter or if a team who plays them frequently anticipates (and attacks from the wing), I think they will concede some goals.  Their super frosh (whom you SoCal folks know very well) was impressive with 2 goals and an assist and they have other players who were fun to watch. I do give SCU a ton of credit with respect to their non-conference schedule - Pac12, ACC, SEC.  We will have a great measure of that team by the time it opens its conference schedule in October.



This weekend will be a good indication of where they are at.  Duke and Wake Forest are decent but not outstanding teams.  They are of the caliber of a Texas A&M but both play better soccer which will present even more of a challenge to them.  Oregon is pretty bad to be honest so we will see a lot more this weekend.


----------



## Zen

dk_b said:


> Very curious to watch everyone's observations of SCU as the season unfolds.  I saw them play Oregon on Sunday.  The score does not indicate it but Oregon outplayed SCU in the first half (not dominant but outplayed; a very long-range goal by SCU with about 28 seconds before halftime was the only goal).  SCU was definitely more dominant in the 2d half but the goals were not the result of crisp passing, good build-up, etc.  As I wrote separately to @SpeedK1llz , they collapse on any player who has the ball at the top of the box - and by "collapse", I mean that.  It was effective but if a ref calls things tighter or if a team who plays them frequently anticipates (and attacks from the wing), I think they will concede some goals.  Their super frosh (whom you SoCal folks know very well) was impressive with 2 goals and an assist and they have other players who were fun to watch. I do give SCU a ton of credit with respect to their non-conference schedule - Pac12, ACC, SEC.  We will have a great measure of that team by the time it opens its conference schedule in October.


I didn’t think SCU played as well as their game vs. Texas.  Agree it was more even than the score indicated.   I love their style of play when they’re firing on all pistons, but they definitely weren’t that game.  Oregon looked decent and had a freshman that stood out.


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> This weekend will be a good indication of where they are at.  Duke and Wake Forest are decent but not outstanding teams.  They are of the caliber of a Texas A&M but both play better soccer which will present even more of a challenge to them.  Oregon is pretty bad to be honest so we will see a lot more this weekend.


That's sort of my point - results over a large sample size can indicate something but results in a given game often indicate very little unless one is there to see the teams, see the goals, etc.  Oregon did play well in the 1st half and while I wrote that SCU was dominant in the 2d half, it was not necessarily because of a beautiful, ball possession style.  One would expect a Top 25 team to beat an unranked team by multiple goals (or it certainly is not surprising) but I'm looking at and for different things when I watch a game.

(I also watched Cal v Weber State last Thursday - can't conclude too much because Weber State was so overmatched but Cal did what it needed to do by sustaining possession through passing and ball control.  That is something that will be a lot harder v strong competition (it always is) but it absolutely is what I want to see - at every level (even the younger youth levels) - with two unequal teams.  That is not how SCU played in the (admittedly) small sample size of 1 game.  I hope to see them play Cal on the 15th (as of now, no conflicts with my own kids' games))


----------



## Zen

dk_b said:


> Very curious to watch everyone's observations of SCU as the season unfolds.  I saw them play Oregon on Sunday.  The score does not indicate it but Oregon outplayed SCU in the first half (not dominant but outplayed; a very long-range goal by SCU with about 28 seconds before halftime was the only goal).  SCU was definitely more dominant in the 2d half but the goals were not the result of crisp passing, good build-up, etc.  As I wrote separately to @SpeedK1llz , they collapse on any player who has the ball at the top of the box - and by "collapse", I mean that.  It was effective but if a ref calls things tighter or if a team who plays them frequently anticipates (and attacks from the wing), I think they will concede some goals.  Their super frosh (whom you SoCal folks know very well) was impressive with 2 goals and an assist and they have other players who were fun to watch. I do give SCU a ton of credit with respect to their non-conference schedule - Pac12, ACC, SEC.  We will have a great measure of that team by the time it opens its conference schedule in October.


I didn’t think SCU played as well as their game vs. Texas.  Agree it was more even than the score indicated.   I love their style of play when they’re firing on all pistons, but they definitely weren’t that game.


----------



## Dubs

Soccer43 said:


> With all the bad soccer out there not sure this one in particular deserved all that,  are you an Arkansas fan?  I happened to catch this game too and didn't see it quite the same.   Oklahoma ranked at 90 and Arkansas at 29  - either Oklahoma is much better than it's ranking or Arkansas is really bad.  Did anyone see the UNC-Duke match?


No.  No skin in this game at all.  Just happened to be on so I watched.  This match was probably indicative of many college soccer matches, but this was my observation.  However, I do recall watching Arkansas last year and they played much better than what I saw this time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> That's sort of my point - results over a large sample size can indicate something but results in a given game often indicate very little unless one is there to see the teams, see the goals, etc.  Oregon did play well in the 1st half and while I wrote that SCU was dominant in the 2d half, it was not necessarily because of a beautiful, ball possession style.  One would expect a Top 25 team to beat an unranked team by multiple goals (or it certainly is not surprising) but I'm looking at and for different things when I watch a game.
> 
> (I also watched Cal v Weber State last Thursday - can't conclude too much because Weber State was so overmatched but Cal did what it needed to do by sustaining possession through passing and ball control.  That is something that will be a lot harder v strong competition (it always is) but it absolutely is what I want to see - at every level (even the younger youth levels) - with two unequal teams.  That is not how SCU played in the (admittedly) small sample size of 1 game.  I hope to see them play Cal on the 15th (as of now, no conflicts with my own kids' games))


They are definitely going to have many significant tests well before they get to league.  League play is going to seem like a vacation quite honestly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> No.  No skin in this game at all.  Just happened to be on so I watched.  This match was probably indicative of many college soccer matches, but this was my observation.  However, I do recall watching Arkansas last year and they played much better than what I saw this time.


Organized chaos is Arkansas' style of play.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.santaclarabroncos.com/sports/w-soccer/2019-20/files/190825_Oregon_Box_Score_-SCUWS02-.pdf

Oregon actually outshot Santa Clara!  That is going to be a problem for them against the teams they have coming up.  They will be the underdog in 5 of their next 7 games!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stats are great but the W is what gets you in the tournament and keeps your job.  Not sure the AD cares about how good you look on pitch.

The best teams are not necessarily the most talented ones, but rather the ones that have players that can get the job done in the most critical moments.


----------



## oh canada

There are a lot of games accessible, even after the fact "on demand", via the ESPN app.


----------



## oh canada

MakeAPlay said:


> Their problem is that they only have about 4 soccer players on their roster.  The rest are just athletes and that is one of the reasons that he just does hockey style substitutions.  Pinto and Russo are special.  Otto and Fox are elite.  Those four are their teams fulcrum.  The rest are just really good athletes but basically just moving parts.  Florida State is a much more technical and surgical team.  Their depth took a big hit this year though and it might be tough for them to repeat with basically only 13-14 players that are ready for primetime.  I like Virginia's offense but their defense is going to get them scored on a lot.


Totally agree.  When a scholarshipped Lacrosse player is getting significant minutes because she can run, that should tell you something.  Still, they are a level above Duke, who was surprisingly unthreatening.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Stats are great but the W is what gets you in the tournament and keeps your job.  Not sure the AD cares about how good you look on pitch.
> 
> The best teams are not necessarily the most talented ones, but rather the ones that have players that can get the job done in the most critical moments.


I agree that the point is to win.  They outshot Texas A&M and lost.  My point is that against the schedule that they are playing, that shit won't fly as the Aggies showed them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

September 18th the Golden Spike that connected the transcontinental railroad will be back on display at it's home at Stanford University (Leland Stanford donated the spike as he was one of the robber barons that reaped RIDICULOUS profits off of the industrialization of America).  Back in May was the 150th anniversary of the uniting of the Union Pacific and Central Pacific railroads.

I'm definitely going to check it out the next time I am up there in the middle of October.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anybody watching Santa Clara vs. Wake Forest?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Wake just blew an easy breakaway goal.  Santa Clara's defense is quite suspect.


----------



## MakeAPlay

2-0 Wake Forest.  A nice header goal off of a set piece.  Offense sells tickets but defense wins championships.


----------



## gkrent

SCU vs Wake Forest is further exposing Santa Clara:


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> SCU vs Wake Forest is further exposing Santa Clara:
> 
> View attachment 5267


I'm starting to think that they play 9 forwards a keeper and one defender.  And that should have just been a PK.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Down goes Santa Clara again!  2-1 to an okay Wake Forest team.  The Wake keeper was smart to transfer from $C.  She is a SoCal player and she looks like a solid keeper.  She kept Wake in the game and should probably be the player of the match.


----------



## turftoe

Interesting game. Can’t help but think Santa Clara will be spending some time working on corner kick executions in upcoming sessions. That, and not kicking the ball right to the opposing GK (I know, happens to the best of em). 

With all the RPI chat and relative conference strength comparisons etc coming down the line, this game would’ve been nice for the WCC to get a better result vs Wake Forest, for they certainly had ample opportunities...

Looking forward to seeing these UCLA and USC games this week vs the Floridians.


----------



## gkrent

turftoe said:


> Interesting game. Can’t help but think Santa Clara will be spending some time working on corner kick executions in upcoming sessions.


The same could be said for Pepperdine.   20 Corner Kicks in the last two games combined and unable to convert any of the chances.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> The same could be said for Pepperdine.   20 Corner Kicks in the last two games combined and unable to convert any of the chances.


I'd say that there is a big difference in their defenses.  Santa Clara has a great attack but no D.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I'm starting to get curious about the race to the bottom of the PAC 12.  Oregon, UDub and Utah all are looking pretty challenged.  Oregon State can exceed their win total for last year this weekend and they look likely to do it.


----------



## gkrent

I realize this is a D1 thread but I just have to share with my fellow forumers that my middle daughter scored her first collegiate goal in her first game in JC today!!!!!!  No one seems to care about JC anywhere online so you all have to hear about it LOL!!


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> I realize this is a D1 thread but I just have to share with my fellow forumers that my middle daughter scored her first collegiate goal in her first game in JC today!!!!!!  No one seems to care about JC anywhere online so you all have to hear about it LOL!!


That’s awesome. If you can’t brag about your kid, you are not among friends. That’s just great news.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> The same could be said for Pepperdine.   20 Corner Kicks in the last two games combined and unable to convert any of the chances.


Agreed. On Sunday, I wondered where/whom our corner kicks were being kicked to. Looked like Ulittle kick it and let it fly. My kid and another on the team have a phenomenal aerial game yet rarely see anything that looks like a set piece.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> Agreed. On Sunday, I wondered where/whom our corner kicks were being kicked to. Looked like Ulittle kick it and let it fly. My kid and another on the team have a phenomenal aerial game yet rarely see anything that looks like a set piece.


I’m sitting next to someone who has been a (respectful) victim of that aerial game. Legit back then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I realize this is a D1 thread but I just have to share with my fellow forumers that my middle daughter scored her first collegiate goal in her first game in JC today!!!!!!  No one seems to care about JC anywhere online so you all have to hear about it LOL!!


Who is she playing for?


----------



## Dof3

I am a DirecTV customer.  What is the best streaming service/package (available on AppleTV, ideally) to watch women's college soccer?  I don't seem to get really any of those games, despite my 1,000 bundled channels of nothingness.  And, before you tell me to cut the cord, I would be glad to if I wasn't captive to DirecTV for at least another year so I can get out-of-market NFL games....


----------



## Dof3

Congrats to your DD, GK!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dof3 said:


> I am a DirecTV customer.  What is the best streaming service/package (available on AppleTV, ideally) to watch women's college soccer?  I don't seem to get really any of those games, despite my 1,000 bundled channels of nothingness.  And, before you tell me to cut the cord, I would be glad to if I wasn't captive to DirecTV for at least another year so I can get out-of-market NFL games....


ESPN+ (via ESPN app on Apple) and channel 612 which is the ACC network. Hoping there are others that know some more


----------



## CaliKlines

Dof3 said:


> I am a DirecTV customer.  What is the best streaming service/package (available on AppleTV, ideally) to watch women's college soccer?  I don't seem to get really any of those games, despite my 1,000 bundled channels of nothingness.  And, before you tell me to cut the cord, I would be glad to if I wasn't captive to DirecTV for at least another year so I can get out-of-market NFL games....





Kicker4Life said:


> ESPN+ (via ESPN app on Apple) and channel 612 which is the ACC network. Hoping there are others that know some more


Kicker is correct...ESPN+ has a bunch of games. DirecTv also has the new ACC Network for a good number of ACC games. FYI, DISH just picked up the ACCN today as well.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who is she playing for?


Orange Coast College!  Go Pirates!


----------



## beachbum

Anyone having trouble with pac 12 app


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Anyone having trouble with pac 12 app


I like my view of the game....


----------



## beachbum

Your Bruins playing well.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> I like my view of the game....


You at the Banc?  I’m in the bar at Mid field. If your sticking around I’d love to buy you a beverage of choice....


----------



## soccer661

Great win tonight for UCLA!! Congrats Map!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> You at the Banc?  I’m in the bar at Mid field. If your sticking around I’d love to buy you a beverage of choice....


I am here.


----------



## dk_b

UW goes into half v UNC up 2-1.  The Huskies led 1-0, then it was tied 1-1 and the go-ahead goal scored in the last minute of the half.


----------



## soccer661

And Washington up 2-1 over UNC at half...wow!!
So far good night for Pac 12...fingers crossed!


----------



## Kicker4Life

2-0 USC w/ min left in the half


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> 2-0 USC w/ min left in the half


Thanks for the heads up. I was watching “Out of Africa” and wondering why...


----------



## dk_b

The Dawgs could not hold on. Tar Heels win 3-2


----------



## gkrent

dk_b said:


> The Dawgs could not hold on. Tar Heels win 3-2


I was hoping for another pac12 win


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> True but the WCC elite can make some statements in the next couple of weeks.  The wildcard is what damage Portland can do.  They already tied wash.


San Jose State 1 LMU 0

WCC has one more anchor besides Pacific and St. Mary's.  I see two of the big three going to the dance.  One will have to sit out again this year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> San Jose State 1 LMU 0
> 
> WCC has one more anchor besides Pacific and St. Mary's.  I see two of the big three going to the dance.  One will have to sit out again this year.


All three anchor coaches should be fired at the end of  the season.    3 teams in if Portland can do damage.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Well that worked out well....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

I


Swoosh said:


> San Jose State 1 LMU 0
> 
> WCC has one more anchor besides Pacific and St. Mary's.  I see two of the big three going to the dance.  One will have to sit out again this year.


I wish I could argue but sadly you are right. Pepp will most likely have to win or share the WCC title to get in. NCAA crushing on SCU and BYU too hard every single year. I still like our chances.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I
> I wish I could argue but sadly you are right. Pepp will most likely have to win or share the WCC title to get in. NCAA crushing on SCU and BYU too hard every single year. I still like our chances.


I just hope that our ladies take Pepperdine as seriously as they took Florida State tonight.  When you get a group of stars to commit to a goal it is a beautiful sight to behold.

Good luck to your player and her team this weekend.


----------



## turftoe

UCLA looks fantastic, the freshman add texture to what they do and the vets look even better 

I would say the same for USC

I do realize FSU is a better side than Florida, so it will be interesting to see the other side of the coin with the 2 games coming up at UCLA 

Hoping those at the big stadium last night had fun. To be honest it didn’t make for the best background on television with massive sections of empty seats. We want to see this game grow and in my view, the energy of a packed smaller house makes for a better, far more dynamic tv visual to the casual viewer who might be clicking thru channels. We want them to stop with the clicking and watch these incredible players and teams.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> I
> I wish I could argue but sadly you are right. Pepp will most likely have to win or share the WCC title to get in. NCAA crushing on SCU and BYU too hard every single year. I still like our chances.


"crushing"?


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> UCLA looks fantastic, the freshman add texture to what they do and the vets look even better
> 
> I would say the same for USC
> 
> I do realize FSU is a better side than Florida, so it will be interesting to see the other side of the coin with the 2 games coming up at UCLA
> 
> Hoping those at the big stadium last night had fun. To be honest it didn’t make for the best background on television with massive sections of empty seats. We want to see this game grow and in my view, the energy of a packed smaller house makes for a better, far more dynamic tv visual to the casual viewer who might be clicking thru channels. We want them to stop with the clicking and watch these incredible players and teams.



The fun part, outside of the game of course, was being able to buy a few beers while watching the game.  That is pretty awesome.  Also nice to meet you @Kicker4Life and continued good fortune to you and your family.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> The fun part, outside of the game of course, was being able to buy a few beers while watching the game.  That is pretty awesome.  Also nice to meet you @Kicker4Life and continued good fortune to you and your family.


And the same to you!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Tracy Hamm is out the gate early at 2-0 for UC Davis.  She did the same thing at SF State.   Very inpressive for just taking the reigns and losing kids to transfer.

Cal’s AD better taken notice because if she continues she would be the perfect candidate to  take over the CAL job,  her alma mater.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Well that worked out well....


Very few substitutions yesterday, is that a trend or just the formula for FSU?  I hope it continues, way too many different starting lineups and substitutions last year imo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Very few substitutions yesterday, is that a trend or just the formula for FSU?  I hope it continues, way too many different starting lineups and substitutions last year imo.


No reason to make any subs when they were up after halftime and they were playing a possession team.  Two possession teams play at a very deliberate pace.  No running around for no reason or kickball.  Our first XI can play possession and all of them can play a full 90.  And it's the Hunger Games when you go to a top school that plays other top teams.  The players understand that the best players to execute the gameplan are going to play.  It's that simple.  In the games that are firmly in control, lots of people play.


----------



## Dubs

Anyone watching Pep and Illinois?  Fun game to watch.  Illinois not bad... giving Pep a run.  Some really good individual skill out there...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Anyone watching Pep and Illinois?  Fun game to watch.  Illinois not bad... giving Pep a run.  Some really good individual skill out there...


Yes and I am pissed that they gave the game away.  Illinois was bad.  Very bad.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dubs said:


> Anyone watching Pep and Illinois?  Fun game to watch.  Illinois not bad... giving Pep a run.  Some really good individual skill out there...


Channel/network?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Channel/network?



http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/composite_arpi

Just click on the team name.


----------



## gkrent

That was ugly and I’m going to the local Calabasas deli to drown my sorrows in food and wine.  Hopefully the girls have a productive film session before Sunday’s challenge. 

I guarantee you will see a better game out of the team as a whole against such a quality opponent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Santa Clara needs to beat Duke tonight.  We need that RPI to stay up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> That was ugly and I’m going to the local Calabasas deli to drown my sorrows in food and wine.  Hopefully the girls have a productive film session before Sunday’s challenge.
> 
> I guarantee you will see a better game out of the team as a whole against such a quality opponent.


They were clearly the better side but they kept giving Illinois chances.  Let’s hope that they come ready to play for every game other than the one on the 19th.


----------



## Soccerfan2

MakeAPlay said:


> http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/composite_arpi
> 
> Just click on the team name.


Awesome thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Kicknit22

Yeah, lots of ugly soccer to start the year.   Watched SDSU v USF. Geez! What a downhill program on the Mesa. I’ll be surprised if they win 5 games this season.  
Thought there was optimism for U o Pacific going in, but not so much so far.  
UCLA always a good watch.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> They were clearly the better side but they kept giving Illinois chances.  Let’s hope that they come ready to play for every game other than the one on the 19th.


The keeper error at the end saddened me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> The keeper error at the end saddened me.


She is a good player.  She will bounce back.  The team needs to regroup.  They have several teams that are much better than Illinois on their schedule.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Duke vs Santa Clara in 8 minutes.  Santa Clara needs a win.  It only gets tougher next week.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> http://woso-stats.ml/college/2019/composite_arpi
> 
> Just click on the team name.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## turftoe

Duke and Santa Clara in OT at 2-2

Duke wins 3-2


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Duke and Santa Clara in OT at 2-2


That’s got to hurt.  Santa Clara just can’t defend.  3-2 Duke in OT.  It was a pretty even game between two good but not great teams.  It was definitely entertaining but both teams have major defensive issues that the top 6-8 teams are going to feast on.

There are 4 teams that are head and shoulders above the rest.  Another 3 teams that are right below those 4 and then there is an interchangeable group of about 20 teams right below that.  

Santa Clara is facing the very real possibility that they could have a losing non conference record.  They face UCLA, Arizona, Cal and Stanford in their next 5 games and based upon what I saw they are underdogs in all 4 of those games.  They need to win at least half of them and win all of their remaining 4 out of conference games in order to finish 6-5 out of conference.  That is quite a tall order for this defense.  They are going to have to win the WCC in order to get into the tournament and BYU looks like the favorite in that league to me.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes and I am pissed that they gave the game away.  Illinois was bad.  Very bad.


I am at a loss for words...


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> The keeper error at the end saddened me.


She picked the wrong side to begin with.


----------



## UOP

Kicknit22 said:


> Yeah, lots of ugly soccer to start the year.   Watched SDSU v USF. Geez! What a downhill program on the Mesa. I’ll be surprised if they win 5 games this season.
> Thought there was optimism for U o Pacific going in, but not so much so far.
> UCLA always a good watch.


I have to say I’m very disappointed at the 0-3 start and it’s sure looking like a 2 win non conference record at best and 0 wins in the wcc.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> She picked the wrong side to begin with.


Interesting you brought that up because my pet peeve since my kid joined comp soccer is picking the right side to use to your advantage whether it’s sun, wind, whatever. I wondered how that was decided and if the coaches ever discuss this beforehand.

That aside, there was a lot about that game that left me puzzled and none of it had to do with your player.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> She picked the wrong side to begin with.


Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I am at a loss for words...


The loss to Vandy hurts because that was a winnable game against a team that is currently in the top 10.  Pepperdine needs to turn it around because Stanford and UCLA are actual top 4 teams and they are pretty ruthless.  UCLA is going to remember that spring game and Stanford is just a bunch of gangsters that will hang 7 goals on you and celebrate the whole time.  I hope that they turn it around except for that game on the 19th.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Swoosh

SpeedK1llz said:


> I
> I wish I could argue but sadly you are right. Pepp will most likely have to win or share the WCC title to get in. NCAA crushing on SCU and BYU too hard every single year. I still like our chances.


Both SCU and Pepp have to hit a grand slam with either UCLA or Stanford.
SCU is slightly in better shape in conference by not having to go to Provo.
Looking like a 1.5 bid league this season...this weekend was terrible for the WCC.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> The loss to Vandy hurts because that was a winnable game against a team that is currently in the top 10.  Pepperdine needs to turn it around because Stanford and UCLA are actual top 4 teams and they are pretty ruthless.  UCLA is going to remember that spring game and Stanford is just a bunch of gangsters that will hang 7 goals on you and celebrate the whole time.  I hope that they turn it around except for that game on the 19th.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


And just like that OSU will be 3-0 this weekend, adding to depth of Pac12.


----------



## Swoosh

USC sweeps the Florida schools!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> USC sweeps the Florida schools!


They are still clearly  the 3rd best team in the conference and are going to get spanked by UCLA for the 4th year in a row.  Their defense is pretty shitty.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Final four 

UCLA
Stanford
Virginia
UNC

They are just so much better then everyone else.  All four better leave how to solve the 10 in the box come playoff time.  Pepperdine gonna get smacked up soon.


----------



## turftoe

MakeAPlay said:


> The loss to Vandy hurts because that was a winnable game against a team that is currently in the top 10.  Pepperdine needs to turn it around because Stanford and UCLA are actual top 4 teams and they are pretty ruthless.  UCLA is going to remember that spring game and Stanford is just a bunch of gangsters that will hang 7 goals on you and celebrate the whole time.  I hope that they turn it around except for that game on the 19th.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


You were Prophetic regarding Stanford this evening as they went ahead and racked 7 on San Jose State. 

Congrats to both UCLA and SC in sending Florida’s finest home with nothing but sunburns. Impressive outings.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I have to be honest.  The PAC 12 bossed the women’s soccer scene yesterday.  Even Oregon State is jumping on the wagon.  The conference coaches getting together to discuss scheduling and how to elevate the league was pure genius.  Tomorrow’s poll is going to be interesting.  I would not be surprised if the top 3 spots are PAC 12 teams although the North Carolina east coast syndicate might not allow it even though they looked shaky against possibly the worst team in the conference!

I am pretty happy about this season so far.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I hate to say it but $C looks like a top 4 team.  I rewatched the Virginia vs West Virginia game and the 4-1 score line was deceptive.  Virginia scored two goals in the first 18 minutes then got a goalazo from another poorly defended player at the 33 minute mark.  West Virginia actually should have scored on a breakaway but the Virginia keeper made a great save 1v1.  In the second half Virginia’ goal was an own goal by one of their defenders on a poorly played cross.  The West Virginia backline has 3 freshman starters and a converted forward and is extremely weak.  $C and Florida State are definitely better than them.  If I were to rank the top 11 it would go:

1. UCLA
2. Stanford
3. North Carolina
4. U$C
5. Florida State
6. Penn State
7. Virginia
8. South Carolina
9. Wazzu
10. BYU
11. Wisconsin


----------



## Dubs

Watched Cal this weekend.  They looked vastly improved.  I understand the comp was not the greatest, but they were able to possess 80% and have clean sheets.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Watched Cal this weekend.  They looked vastly improved.  I understand the comp was not the greatest, but they were able to possess 80% and have clean sheets.


I got to take a peek at the Bears.  They are a talented team but still too reliant on one player to create their offense.  They should make the tournament but it will be their usual first round exit.  The conference is looking like it could get 8-9 teams in this year.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> I got to take a peek at the Bears.  They are a talented team but still too reliant on one player to create their offense.  They should make the tournament but it will be their usual first round exit.  The conference is looking like it could get 8-9 teams in this year.


I somewhat agree.  The freshman they put on the left side was dealing.  She was tough and creative.  Cal's challenge will be how their midfield responds against tougher comp.  Can they keep the ball and provide qualtity service to forwards and also find a way to score themselves.  We shall see...Hope you're right about 8-9 times making the tourney.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> I somewhat agree.  The freshman they put on the left side was dealing.  She was tough and creative.  Cal's challenge will be how their midfield responds against tougher comp.  Can they keep the ball and provide qualtity service to forwards and also find a way to score themselves.  We shall see...Hope you're right about 8-9 times making the tourney.


Agreed.  Their schedule is so weak that their first and only test before they open conference play at UCLA is Santa Clara and that game is going to tell you whether they are going to be one of the 8-9 teams that gets in or not.  Their conference schedule is so grueling that they better not get overconfident and become this year’s Colorado.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Agreed.  Their schedule is so weak that their first and only test before they open conference play at UCLA is Santa Clara and that game is going to tell you whether they are going to be one of the 8-9 teams that gets in or not.  Their conference schedule is so grueling that they better not get overconfident and become this year’s Colorado.


100% agree.  That Santa Clara game is a big one for both teams.


----------



## push_up

Regardless of rank the one thing you can count on is UCLA choking in the end.  Who cares if you win a bunch of regular season games. Karma is coming for the kneelers.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> The loss to Vandy hurts because that was a winnable game against a team that is currently in the top 10.


Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.

That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.
> 
> That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


Prayers/positive thoughts to your girl GK.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.
> 
> That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


Best wishes to her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.
> 
> That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


That is very unfortunate for your daughter.  I am crossing my fingers as I was looking forward to seeing her in Hawaii.  Let’s hope that it was minor and she will be back on the pitch soon.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> I got to take a peek at the Bears.  They are a talented team but still too reliant on one player to create their offense.  They should make the tournament but it will be their usual first round exit.  The conference is looking like it could get 8-9 teams in this year.


The bears have played inferior opponents and did what they were supposed to do.  I'd expect nothing less from a PAC-12 school.  Let's see how they do vs. formidable WCC opponents.  Each of those teams have legitimate scoring threats.

PAC-12 looks deep this year.  WCC looks weaker so far.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.
> 
> That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


Prayers going out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Did they really just stop the livestream of the Long Beach State vs USD game?  Their announcer is the worst that I have ever encountered and he clearly doesn’t know the rules or English for that matter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Long Beach State with the 2-1 win in overtime.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Long Beach State with the 2-1 win in overtime.


Lost the stream btw OT’s.  Have to have music on in the back ground and watch on mute.  That guy is TOUGH to listen to.


----------



## Soccer43

I'm not sure if he was annoying or entertaining - reminded me of a horse race announcer.  Not sure if he ever watched a soccer match before??


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Lost the stream btw OT’s.  Have to have music on in the back ground and watch on mute.  That guy is TOUGH to listen to.


He thought the game was over at the end of regulation and at the end of the first OT.  Apparently someone clued him in.  They have to find someone better than him.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> They have to find someone better than him.


Shouldn’t be a tough task!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I have watched USC, UCLA, Stanford this season but Washington State first half against us was right there. They have a lot of speed and it will be interesting to see them to play the top of the conference.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> I got to take a peek at the Bears.  They are a talented team but still too reliant on one player to create their offense.  They should make the tournament but it will be their usual first round exit.  The conference is looking like it could get 8-9 teams in this year.


 8-9 make the tournament?  Maybe if you are talking about the SEC or ACC!  Too much East Coast bias


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> 8-9 make the tournament?  Maybe if you are talking about the SEC or ACC!  Too much East Coast bias


The coaches had a plan this year and they are executing it.  When Oregon State is winning out of conference games that is a great sign.  The SEC is complete garbage this year.  Vanderbilt is their best team if that tells you anything and the ACC’s best team lost to the 3rd best PAC 12 team.  As it is looking right now the PAC 12 might set a new record for OOC win percentage.  If the bottom half teams can have a good next weekend then anybody with a .500 record in league gets in and that could be as many as 6 teams outside of the top 3.  Now it would mean that 3 schools are going to have to completely collapse but that isn’t unusual for PAC  12.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> I have watched USC, UCLA, Stanford this season but Washington State first half against us was right there. They have a lot of speed and it will be interesting to see them to play the top of the conference.


They have no defense and little idea of how to possess the ball.  They were pretty experienced and got lucky last year.  This season they got really unlucky.  They play some advanced kickball but their defense will get shredded by any of the top teams in the conference.  

The gap between the top 3 teams in the PAC 12 and the rest of the conference is astonishing.  I’ve seen all of them play and Wazzu is pretty equivalent to Cal, Arizona, Colorado and Arizona State in that middle group in the conference that should get in.


----------



## gkrent

I’m going to Vegas with a stack of bills on the PAC12!!


----------



## outside!

Friday 8/30, CSUF 5 N. Colorado 0
Monday 9/2 CSUF 1 Utah Valley 2

One of the Utah Valley commentators could not say the word Primus, instead calling her Pry-us, even after the other commentator broke in to say it correctly a few times. The camera crew was the worst group of distracted freshman I have seen so far. When the camera is pointing at the sky during a PK, it is time to look away from the phone!


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Absolutely a winnable game and we should have.  If you look at the inStats you can see we were well matched.
> 
> That game sucked too because my kid, feeling bad/responsible after the illinois loss, went up for a pretty cool save and then came down wrong on her knee.  MRI tomorrow.  Team doc doesn't think she tore any ligaments, though, so keeping fingers crossed its just a nasty sprain as she hyperextended it (doc's theory is she dislocated her patella and it popped back in...very painful!).


Prayers up for your girl!


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Friday 8/30, CSUF 5 N. Colorado 0
> Monday 9/2 CSUF 1 Utah Valley 2
> 
> One of the Utah Valley commentators could not say the word Primus, instead calling her Pry-us, even after the other commentator broke in to say it correctly a few times. The camera crew was the worst group of distracted freshman I have seen so far. When the camera is pointing at the sky during a PK, it is time to look away from the phone!


I will take mispronouncing a name (it happens to my kid all of the time) versus the Long Beach State guy who kept saying "she played the ball to her feets,"  Even my 10 year old knew that was wrong.  He thought that he was talking about amazing "feats" and not "feet."  Then he ended the broadcast twice as it went to OT.  Please at least have someone that knows that there is overtime in NCAA soccer!  plus his announcing was sooooooooo annoying.  Part auctioneer and part horse racing play by play.  I wanted to put some money on some thoroughbred but I didn't see one on the pitch!


----------



## MakeAPlay

And the East Coast Bullshit Bias continues...  It's going to be funny when there are 3 PAC 12 teams in the College Cup.  I would bet $100 that UNC doesn't make it to the College Cup.  Florida State and Virginia are going to beat them...

https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/college-rankings/ncaa-di-women/


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> I will take mispronouncing a name (it happens to my kid all of the time)


I don't get it? How hard is it for the announce to say Make A Play? hehe


----------



## MakeAPlay

The fact that a North Carolina team that struggled with the worst team in the PAC 12 is clear bias.  Not to mention that a 2-2 Florida State team being in the top 6 is obvious bias and 2-1-1 Duke team and a 2-1 NC State team are in the top 14 is laughable.  Both of those teams are average at best and are bottom of the top 25 to maybe slightly outside of it.

*EAST COAST BIAS IS REAL!!!!!*


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> I don't get it? How hard is it for the announce to say Make A Play? hehe


It's a first name thing.  The MakeAPlay part is easy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> I don't get it? How hard is it for the announce to say Make A Play? hehe



Listen to the replay of any of Long Beach State's game (they have them on demand on the Big West website).  You won't be able to listen to more than 10 minutes before you have to put it on mute.  I do love his enthusiasm, however, you have to at least do a little research before you step up to the mic.


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> Listen to the replay of any of Long Beach State's game (they have them on demand on the Big West website).  You won't be able to listen to more than 10 minutes before you have to put it on mute.  I do love his enthusiasm, however, you have to at least do a little research before you step up to the mic.


That is hard to listen to.


----------



## Just A Dad

MakeAPlay said:


> Listen to the replay of any of Long Beach State's game (they have them on demand on the Big West website).  You won't be able to listen to more than 10 minutes before you have to put it on mute.  I do love his enthusiasm, however, you have to at least do a little research before you step up to the mic.


I thought everybody was probably exaggerating a bit so i listened. No exaggeration felt like i was horse track


----------



## Kicker4Life

Just A Dad said:


> I thought everybody was probably exaggerating a bit so i listened. No exaggeration felt like i was horse track


Every time he said “San Diego” made me think of Ron Burgandy!


----------



## outside!

Kicker4Life said:


> Every time he said “San Diego” made me think of Ron Burgandy!


Whale's vagina.


----------



## Kicker4Life

outside! said:


> Whale's vagina.


My wife was watching with me and couldn’t figure out why I kept smirking every time.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I thought he was hilarious.  LB looks like a dangerous 1st round match up in the NCAA. 

Cal vs. Long Beach in round 1 and Neil loses yet again!


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> I thought he was hilarious.  LB looks like a dangerous 1st round match up in the NCAA.
> 
> Cal vs. Long Beach in round 1 and Neil loses yet again!


I could not handle when he said feets.


----------



## MakeAPlay

East Coast Bias is real.  Take a look at the ranking committee.

https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/rankings-committees/


----------



## Toepoke

MakeAPlay said:


> East Coast Bias is real.  Take a look at the ranking committee.
> 
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/rankings-committees/


Does the committee members rotate annually and is there a reason why the coaches are from non-soccer powerhouse schools? I'm actually surprised to see 3 TX coaches on the list.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Toepoke said:


> Does the committee members rotate annually and is there a reason why the coaches are from non-soccer powerhouse schools? I'm actually surprised to see 3 TX coaches on the list.


Those are great questions.  Sort of like is there a reason why our VP went out of his way to stay at his bosses’ golf course halfway across Ireland from his actual official business there?  

I have a rule of thumb and it goes like this:  If it takes a complicated explanation and it isn’t physics or chemistry then there is probably something shady going on....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The committee comes up with the regional and all American lists which explains why so many players on the list would be bench players on the best teams.  Most of the all region and all American teams wouldn’t even get to play on my kid’s team!   I mean let’s be honest hear.  Most of the best players are on a half a dozen teams and that is just the truth.  My kid’s team had a player transfer that played like 30 minutes in two years and now she is a starter and 90 minute player on another team in the conference.  She even beat out the previous year’s starter.  It’s hilarious.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> The committee comes up with the regional and all American lists which explains why so many players on the list would be bench players on the best teams.  Most of the all region and all American teams wouldn’t even get to play on my kid’s team!   I mean let’s be honest hear.  Most of the best players are on a half a dozen teams and that is just the truth.  My kid’s team had a player transfer that played like 30 minutes in two years and now she is a starter and 90 minute player on another team in the conference.  She even beat out the previous year’s starter.  It’s hilarious.


Look at Justin Fields, bench warmer at Georgia, now superstar at Ohio State QB.  There's only so many spots on the field .  UCLA, Stanford stacked .


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> East Coast Bias is real.  Take a look at the ranking committee.
> 
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/rankings-committees/


The opinions of the ranking committee have no influence on the RPI numbers.


----------



## Toepoke

My thoughts after watching my DD's first 4 games in D1 is women's soccer is a lot like college football. There are only a handful of teams that have a legit shot at winning a national championship due to the collection of elite players on those rosters. The top teams may have 6-8 truly elite players surrounded by a roster of very good players. Other teams may have 1 or 2 elite players if they're lucky but most D1 rosters are comprised of 2-4 really good players surrounded by a roster of above average and average players. Watching my DD's and her former club teammates games, it's obvious how large of a gap there is between the top and the rest. My DD's team has several really good players but roster depth is the difference I have seen when it comes to competing against the top teams.

And MAP I'm still holding my opinion on the undefeated teams at Arizona, ASU, WSU, OSU, Colorado and Cal since they haven't been challenged yet. The opponents they have beat will not help their RPI's. The combined record of their opponents is 10-53-12. Unfortunately I only see a max of 6 teams getting in due to the middle of the pack teams not being helped by their out of conference opponents. I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> Did they really just stop the livestream of the Long Beach State vs USD game?  Their announcer is the worst that I have ever encountered and he clearly doesn’t know the rules or English for that matter.


Oh man! Like I said before, I thought (or was hoping) that he was a special “guest” announcer. A one time thing.  Guess not! He’s embarrassingly bad.


----------



## sirfootyalot

looking forward to UCLA - SCU game tomorrow. I’m thinking something like 4-2 to UCLA. If SCU can’t get results against UCLA or Stanford, I’d assume the only way for them to get to the postseason would be to win the WCC? Can’t imagine Cal or Arizona games will mean much


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> East Coast Bias is real.  Take a look at the ranking committee.
> 
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/rankings/rankings-committees/


Looks like a Texas or at least Midwest bias.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Toepoke said:


> My thoughts after watching my DD's first 4 games in D1 is women's soccer is a lot like college football. There are only a handful of teams that have a legit shot at winning a national championship due to the collection of elite players on those rosters. The top teams may have 6-8 truly elite players surrounded by a roster of very good players. Other teams may have 1 or 2 elite players if they're lucky but most D1 rosters are comprised of 2-4 really good players surrounded by a roster of above average and average players. Watching my DD's and her former club teammates games, it's obvious how large of a gap there is between the top and the rest. My DD's team has several really good players but roster depth is the difference I have seen when it comes to competing against the top teams.
> 
> And MAP I'm still holding my opinion on the undefeated teams at Arizona, ASU, WSU, OSU, Colorado and Cal since they haven't been challenged yet. The opponents they have beat will not help their RPI's. The combined record of their opponents is 10-53-12. Unfortunately I only see a max of 6 teams getting in due to the middle of the pack teams not being helped by their out of conference opponents. I hope I'm wrong...



What you first stated is what makes the tournament fun.  A few good players on a great day can be giant killers.  However, in the end one of the blue bloods with most of the ultra high end talent usually hoists the trophy.  I am glad that your player is doing well and I wish her and her team well this season.

Regarding the middle of the conference PAC 12 teams, I am not committed on any one team other than Arizona State but the fact that they all should have undefeated or near undefeated non-conference seasons and each will have at least one marquee win should help.  Also look at the fact that although some of the teams are weaker on an absolute scale, relative to their conferences they are mostly teams that will finish at or near the top.  That is rewarded by the RPI formula and then all the teams tend to benefit from the overall strength of the conference towards the end of the season.  They were very strategic in their scheduling if you ask me.  Colorado even opted out of the Colorado Cup so that they could play Texas and Baylor.  I believe that they will beat Baylor and that Cal and Arizona will beat Santa Clara.  It was shameful that Utah didn't get into the dance with a winning conference record and it had to do with their scheduling and poor results against that schedule.

I don't think that there will be a problem this year.  Any team that has a winning record in league should get in.  Hell in the ACC they have got this scheduling thing down to a science (although they do benefit from extreme east coast bias).  Teams get into the field from the ACC with losing records in conference!

Continued good luck to you and your player this season!


----------



## End of the Line

MakeAPlay said:


> The committee comes up with the regional and all American lists which explains why so many players on the list would be bench players on the best teams.  Most of the all region and all American teams wouldn’t even get to play on my kid’s team!   I mean let’s be honest hear.  Most of the best players are on a half a dozen teams and that is just the truth.  My kid’s team had a player transfer that played like 30 minutes in two years and now she is a starter and 90 minute player on another team in the conference.  She even beat out the previous year’s starter.  It’s hilarious.


So now you're saying the Bigot wasn't even good enough to be a 3rd Team All-American?


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> The committee comes up with the regional and all American lists which explains why so many players on the list would be bench players on the best teams.  Most of the all region and all American teams wouldn’t even get to play on my kid’s team!   I mean let’s be honest hear.  Most of the best players are on a half a dozen teams and that is just the truth.  My kid’s team had a player transfer that played like 30 minutes in two years and now she is a starter and 90 minute player on another team in the conference.  She even beat out the previous year’s starter.  It’s hilarious.


If we are being honest, your kid's team is starting at center back a transfer player from a mid-tier SEC team (7th in 2018) that is likely not on your list of half dozen teams, but who was third team All-American.   There are very good players on more teams than we realize (usually surrounded by mediocrity), and most of the kids on the AA list deserve to be there, as do a few dozen other players who do not make it.   I really do not see many bench players on the AA lists, just a bias where the ties tend to not go to the PAC12 players.   

To date, I have only seen 3-4 teams that appear to have an "elite" level starting XI.   Two or Three are in the PAC12, and one is ACC.   But I have seen another 3-4 teams with very solid defenses, and those type of  teams can produce upsets that make the college cup interesting. 

I just realized, I watch way too much women's college soccer.


----------



## gkrent

Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

It my understanding if a player misses two seasons due to medical reasons there is a slight chance of applying for a 6th year of playing.


----------



## soccer661

Ohhhh Gkrent....
My heart breaks for your kid...so so sorry...injuries just suck. 
Prayers go out to her for a healthy recovery. 

And yes, what Simi said-- she may be able to petition for a 6th year medical redshirt...isn't that what keeper Ella D did at WSU?


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


Bummer! Best of luck to her.


----------



## Glen

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


That stinks!  I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> If we are being honest, your kid's team is starting at center back a transfer player from a mid-tier SEC team (7th in 2018) that is likely not on your list of half dozen teams, but who was third team All-American.   There are very good players on more teams than we realize (usually surrounded by mediocrity), and most of the kids on the AA list deserve to be there, as do a few dozen other players who do not make it.   I really do not see many bench players on the AA lists, just a bias where the ties tend to not go to the PAC12 players.
> 
> To date, I have only seen 3-4 teams that appear to have an "elite" level starting XI.   Two or Three are in the PAC12, and one is ACC.   But I have seen another 3-4 teams with very solid defenses, and those type of  teams can produce upsets that make the college cup interesting.
> 
> I just realized, I watch way too much women's college soccer.


I stand by my statement but won't get any more specific.  But continue watching the games and you will get what I am talking about.  PM me if you would like me to get more specific.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


No!!!


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


Dammit!!! So sorry to hear.


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> Ohhhh Gkrent....
> My heart breaks for your kid...so so sorry...injuries just suck.
> Prayers go out to her for a healthy recovery.
> 
> And yes, what Simi said-- she may be able to petition for a 6th year medical redshirt...isn't that what keeper Ella D did at WSU?


Well, if she can petition for it, I'm sure the coaching staff would do it for her if it was a possibility and she wanted to do it.  I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.  Right now she's got to do "pre-hab" to get ready for surgery in a couple of weeks and then the long road to recovery.  It's happened to another member of our family, and of course she's watched a couple of her teammates go through the process, so there's a light at the end of the tunnel but man what a punch in the gut for her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


Oh no!!!  Damn I hope that she returns better than ever.


----------



## MakeAPlay

End of the Line said:


> So now you're saying the Bigot wasn't even good enough to be a 3rd Team All-American?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> What are you talking about?


He has NO idea!


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/ncaa-division-i-womens-all-america-teams-announced/

@Dos Equis there are so many players on this list that not only wouldn't start on my players team but that wouldn't get any minutes at all.  The first player on the list actually used to go there and she transferred for a reason and it isn't that she was just too good for the team.  I watched every televised game in 2015 and we went to several and she was a good shot stopper but her foot skills weren't sufficient for the team to play the style of play that the coaches want to play... 

I know that it is hard to believe but most of this AA team wouldn't start on my kid's team or Stanford.  As a matter of fact NONE of the keepers would play.  Their foot skills are terrible!


----------



## gkrent

Agree with MAP on this one.  I don’t want to diminish the accolade but it seems some players are picked more for “buzz” than actual ability.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Agree with MAP on this one.  I don’t want to diminish the accolade but it seems some players are picked more for “buzz” than actual ability.


Let me give another example.  Watch the UCLA  vs Santa Clara game and tell me how you think Kelcie Hedge is better than ANY player on the Bruins.  Not just the midfielders I mean ANYBODY on the pitch.  Just watch and you will see what I am talking about.  It’s hilarious how coaches vote for players in their conference.  How does Grand Canyon University have the rep for our region?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Dos Equis PM me if you are serious about your statement.  I can’t post what I have to say but I will tell you that you are waaaaaay off base.  There is a reason that the blue bloods are better than everyone else.....


----------



## Swoosh

Bruins rattled.


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> Well shit, my kid's out for the season.   Such a bummer.  She's already used up her redshirt, too.


Damnit that’s awful news.  Great kid.  Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## sirfootyalot

UCLA flew on the day of the game???? What were they thinking?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Comically bad by the Bruins.


----------



## gkrent

Someone read the forums before the game


----------



## UOP

Hope your kid bounces back.


----------



## turftoe

Santa Clara looked like a team that at minimum, was done with being outplayed like they were on their last couple games... 

obviously they have a coach that is great, and likely made adjustments based on what was observed recently ... 

they played better soccer than they have been and certainly looked more like what we expected them to be this season... 

and on the plus side for UCLA, sometimes you gotta get punched square in the nose to realize the fight has begun. Their next opponent better be ready.


----------



## pulguita

gkrent said:


> Well, if she can petition for it, I'm sure the coaching staff would do it for her if it was a possibility and she wanted to do it.  I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.  Right now she's got to do "pre-hab" to get ready for surgery in a couple of weeks and then the long road to recovery.  It's happened to another member of our family, and of course she's watched a couple of her teammates go through the process, so there's a light at the end of the tunnel but man what a punch in the gut for her.


If it is well documented with compliance a 2 year medical redshirt is not uncommon.  Mine is going to do it.  It just has to be documented well and have the backing of the coaching staff, docs, and trainers.


----------



## espola

pulguita said:


> If it is well documented with compliance a 2 year medical redshirt is not uncommon.  Mine is going to do it.  It just has to be documented well and have the backing of the coaching staff, docs, and trainers.


One of my kid's coaches got 2 redshirt years in his NCAA D2 career even though he had played a few games in both of them before getting injured.


----------



## GKDAD

gkrent said:


> Well, if she can petition for it, I'm sure the coaching staff would do it for her if it was a possibility and she wanted to do it.  I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.  Right now she's got to do "pre-hab" to get ready for surgery in a couple of weeks and then the long road to recovery.  It's happened to another member of our family, and of course she's watched a couple of her teammates go through the process, so there's a light at the end of the tunnel but man what a punch in the gut for her.


Wishing your DD a fast recovery from the GK Union.  Just sucks.    My DD missed half of freshman year with injury, then worked her way back to make U20 roster and suffered knee injury the day before start of WC....and missed first half of season.     She is finally healthy for start of this season.   I am sure your DD will come back even stronger!    Hate injuries!!   But I do think there is a hardship process to preserve that extra year.


----------



## Dubs

MAP, is your daughter ok?  She slid in hard for that late game tackle... Hope she's ok.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> MAP, is your daughter ok?  She slid in hard for that late game tackle... Hope she's ok.


Was wondering that, too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

sirfootyalot said:


> UCLA flew on the day of the game???? What were they thinking?


30 minutes?


----------



## sirfootyalot

The Outlaw said:


> 30 minutes?


I don’t care how short the flight is, flying the day of the game is a terrible idea. I’m not saying that’s why they lost of course, but their legs had to be much heavier than would be otherwise. Do you know of any other teams flying the day of the game?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

sirfootyalot said:


> I don’t care how short the flight is, flying the day of the game is a terrible idea. I’m not saying that’s why they lost of course, but their legs had to be much heavier than would be otherwise. Do you know of any other teams flying the day of the game?


No, I don't know everyone's travel schedule, but it's not like they flew to Pullman.  These are 20-year old kids.  Maybe it was bad Ginger Ale?


----------



## Glen

sirfootyalot said:


> I don’t care how short the flight is, flying the day of the game is a terrible idea. I’m not saying that’s why they lost of course, but their legs had to be much heavier than would be otherwise. Do you know of any other teams flying the day of the game?


Kids playing on the East Coast have to take much longer bus rides.


----------



## GKDAD

Glen said:


> Kids playing on the East Coast have to take much longer bus rides.


Or in Big 10.   6-7 hour bus rides.   Early Sunday afternoon game.   Back on the bus and back home same day.   Class on Monday.    Oh to be young.....


----------



## oh canada

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't know everyone's travel schedule, but it's not like they flew to Pullman.  These are 20-year old kids.  Maybe it was bad Ginger Ale?


Agree.  Going the day of is actually a smarter way to travel.  Sleep in your own bed will always bring more rest than in a hotel.  Eating what's familiar is always a better bet too.  Flying an hour and standing/walking in an airport are not going to fatigue legs.  If you watched the game, UCLA did not get beat because of fatigue.  Just couldn't get a quality chance in the final third.  Santa Clara's second goal was top notch and well earned.  Remember they coulda had 3 with that awful PK.  They have players on that team--several from SoCal.  In this game at least, UCLA seemed to be missing a true "9".  Fishel is more of a 10 than a 9.  Still, a great game played by both teams.  Beautiful soccer.  Sometimes that's the way it goes when playing tiki taka.

The Raiders used to always fly into Denver the day of a NFL game (not sure if they still do).  That was for dealing with altitude, but still similar concept.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> Let me give another example.  Watch the UCLA  vs Santa Clara game and tell me how you think Kelcie Hedge is better than ANY player on the Bruins.  Not just the midfielders I mean ANYBODY on the pitch.  Just watch and you will see what I am talking about.  It’s hilarious how coaches vote for players in their conference.  How does Grand Canyon University have the rep for our region?


I did as you asked, I watched.  I think she was better than or as good as some of your players, at least last night. That is about as far as I am willing to opine, based on one game. I saw her play A&M, but that is not what you asked.

It is always about the buzz.  Sometimes it is justified. Sometimes it is overblown. Soccer is not unique in that way, just ask someone who has competed in a sport with judges and scores (I think you have a source for that).  

There are also often implied team/conference quotas and limits. Unfortunately, that is the way these lists work.   I recommend Gladwell's "David and Goliath," as I think it provides some relevant perspective on why some of these players get noticed above others at more prestigious programs, often having nothing to do with talent.

There is claiming that the selection process is unfair and biased, and claiming that the players selected are not worthy.  I prefer to put the blame on the coaches and system, and give the players the benefit of the doubt --- even though I do not doubt there are anecdotes/examples that make a particular selection suspect.


----------



## sirfootyalot

oh canada said:


> Agree.  Going the day of is actually a smarter way to travel.  Sleep in your own bed will always bring more rest than in a hotel.  Eating what's familiar is always a better bet too.  Flying an hour and standing/walking in an airport are not going to fatigue legs.  If you watched the game, UCLA did not get beat because of fatigue.  Just couldn't get a quality chance in the final third.  Santa Clara's second goal was top notch and well earned.  Remember they coulda had 3 with that awful PK.  They have players on that team--several from SoCal.  In this game at least, UCLA seemed to be missing a true "9".  Fishel is more of a 10 than a 9.  Still, a great game played by both teams.  Beautiful soccer.  Sometimes that's the way it goes when playing tiki taka.
> 
> The Raiders used to always fly into Denver the day of a NFL game (not sure if they still do).  That was for dealing with altitude, but still similar concept.


Altitude deal is a completely different issue(on top of having charter flight to get around).
Ask any club or college coaches if they would fly on the day of the game. If you think it makes no difference to get up early to get to LAX what before 2 hours of your flight, fly 90 minutes to San Jose, and wait around for the game on the same day is not a big deal then so be it, but I do not know anyone that’s done it other than UCLA yesterday.


----------



## Swoosh

sirfootyalot said:


> Altitude deal is a completely different issue(on top of having charter flight to get around).
> Ask any club or college coaches if they would fly on the day of the game. If you think it makes no difference to get up early to get to LAX what before 2 hours of your flight, fly 90 minutes to San Jose, and wait around for the game on the same day is not a big deal then so be it, but I do not know anyone that’s done it other than UCLA yesterday.


Barcelona, Real Madrid, both fly day of the game for evening contests.  It makes no difference.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Comically bad by the Bruins.


Karma is beautiful.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

After that result Pepperdine likely will not be going to the NCAA playoffs at 1-3-1 with Stanford, UCLA and WSU to come.   They play away at USF, BYU and Santa Clara so it’s remote they even challenge for 2nd spot in the WCC.  

It sure looks like Santa Clara vs. BYU for the title.

USF, Portland and Gonzaga battling for the 2nd spot.

San Diego and Pepperdine next for middle level

Pacific, Loyola and SMC battling not to be last.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

sirfootyalot said:


> Altitude deal is a completely different issue(on top of having charter flight to get around).
> Ask any club or college coaches if they would fly on the day of the game. If you think it makes no difference to get up early to get to LAX what before 2 hours of your flight, fly 90 minutes to San Jose, and wait around for the game on the same day is not a big deal then so be it, but I do not know anyone that’s done it other than UCLA yesterday.


Well, it was a night game, it's MAYBE an hour from LAX to San Jose and you can hit Santa Clara with a rock from the airport.  So...


----------



## push_up

eastbaysoccer said:


> After that result Pepperdine likely will not be going to the NCAA playoffs at 1-3-1 with Stanford, UCLA and WSU to come.   They play away at USF, BYU and Santa Clara so it’s remote they even challenge for 2nd spot in the WCC.


To be honest, Pepp will be fine at keeper.  There is no drop in talent at that position.


----------



## Swoosh

push_up said:


> To be honest, Pepp will be fine at keeper.  There is no drop in talent at that position.


A kid has a season ending injury, the father is a regular poster on this board, and you have no better idea than to make this post.  Nice going pal.

I think it’s a huge loss for Pepperdine.  Here is to a successful recovery.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Totally insensitive post.  Best wishes to a speedy recovery.  

Pepperdine is NOT fine.  It’s clear those senior losses hurt more then posters thought and it’s clear the current roster has not be up to the challenge this year.  Losing a friend/ teammate, who has been contributing  sucks the life out of you.   A competitive game vs. Stanford would mean a lot at this point,  

Pepperdine will have to win the WCC.  To do so they will have to beat Santa Clara and BYU on the road.  Not an impossible task but extremely difficult.


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> A kid has a season ending injury, the father is a regular poster on this board, and you have no better idea than to make this post.  Nice going pal.
> 
> I think it’s a huge loss for Pepperdine.  Here is to a successful recovery.


Eastbay is a regular troller of Pepperdine. We are used to it around here.


----------



## push_up

Swoosh said:


> A kid has a season ending injury, the father is a regular poster on this board, and you have no better idea than to make this post.  Nice going pal.
> 
> I think it’s a huge loss for Pepperdine.  Here is to a successful recovery.


The comment was not a slight to his kid.  Injuries suck.  Stop being so sensitive.  The freshman keeper is very good and the opponents won't notice.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Who else is out for Pepperdine outside of their GK?


----------



## gkrent

Wow my fall schedule just opened way up!  My other player is now injured (not as serious) and will miss a few weeks.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Wow my fall schedule just opened way up!  My other player is now injured (not as serious) and will miss a few weeks.


F**K! Best wishes to them both.


----------



## soccer661

Looks like some really good games on today!
(copied from Chris Henderson feed...east coast time I believe...)


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> Looks like some really good games on today!
> (copied from Chris Henderson feed...east coast time I believe...)


I'm rooting for Colorado, one of my favorite players is there.


----------



## gkrent

I'm dying to see if BYU can handle A&M


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> I'm dying to see if BYU can handle A&M


I think they can.  I have been pretty impressed with how they play.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I told you that I thought that Arizona State was going to make a leap forward this year.  They are going to surprise a bunch of teams this year.  They will be a tournament team and will play into the second round at least a potentially beyond.


Hey fool, how is that ASU prediction working out for you?


----------



## RiverRat

push_up said:


> Hey fool, how is that ASU prediction working out for you?


go easy on map...he is so smart about soccer. remember he watch more woso than anyone else. asu beat central arkansas, weber state, AND tennessee tech...who could have predicted that?


----------



## Kicknit22

push_up said:


> Hey fool, how is that ASU prediction working out for you?


They’re 5-2.  Who’s the fool?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU for real.  

Watching Baylor vs. Arkansas.  Gulp.


----------



## full90

eastbaysoccer said:


> BYU for real.
> 
> Watching Baylor vs. Arkansas.  Gulp.


I could only handle about 5 minutes.


----------



## push_up

Kicknit22 said:


> They’re 5-2.  Who’s the fool?


He predicted that ASU would be near the top of the Pac-12.  He is wrong.  Weber State lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Waves up 1-0 against Stanford at half.
I’ve watched every game and this Waves team could be 5-0 with just a few good bounces.
HANG ON ,...! 
They ain’t done yet!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wow, good job Pepperdine!  Whip UCLA and we could be looking at 3 teams from the wcc going dancing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Pep played toe to toe until they scored.
After that, it was great defense and goal play to hang on.
What a great win for Pepperdine.

Nelson is a flat out baller on defense, and has a great nose for the ball on corners.
Freshman keeper was fantastic as well.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep played toe to toe until they scored.
> After that, it was great defense and goal play to hang on.
> What a great win for Pepperdine.
> 
> Nelson is a flat out baller on defense, and has a great nose for the ball on corners.
> Freshman keeper was fantastic as well.


Both players had the game of their life!  I was super freaked when Freshman went down for the count tho!!  Scary!!


----------



## soccer661

Congrats to Pepperdine!
What a crazy game!!
Your defense and goalkeeper played seriously incredible ....Tim Ward had a plan, the girls stuck with it and it worked... they threw their bodies on the line for this game-- wanted it more. 
For Stanford-- lessons learned to take into conference and make some positive changes (sometimes a kick in the pants is a good thing!)
Again-- congrats on a well fought game!


----------



## push_up

Told you fools there was no drop in talent at the keeper position.


----------



## Imtired

soccer661 said:


> Congrats to Pepperdine!
> What a crazy game!!
> Your defense and goalkeeper played seriously incredible ....Tim Ward had a plan, the girls stuck with it and it worked... they threw their bodies on the line for this game-- wanted it more.
> For Stanford-- lessons learned to take into conference and make some positive changes (sometimes a kick in the pants is a good thing!)
> Again-- congrats on a well fought game!


Watched the game in person and your description was spot on.  Pepperdine put their whole heart and soul into the game and seemed to want it more.   Stanford seemed uncharacteristically flat and error-prone.  From the get-go they almost seemed burned out, hard to put my finger on it but their faces looked stressed versus confident.  Not sure why the Stanford coach didn't try to shake things up by giving a couple of bench players a chance.   Put in a player who is hungry for playing time.  Look at how the Freshman keeper stepped up for Pepperdine.   Instead, he stayed with the same formula and line-up that simply wasn't working.   9 times of of 10 (99 out of a 100) that line-up is fantastic, but when it isn't you need to make changes.


----------



## Swoosh

Pepperdine amazing incredible win over a stacked stanford team.  

I'm afraid it's still not enough and will have to win league.  Loss to Cal Poly will haunt them especially after today.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Both players had the game of their life!  I was super freaked when Freshman went down for the count tho!!  Scary!!


Me too! My kid was getting geared up to come in if she couldn’t keep going. Thank goodness she got back up and finished it out! Incredible performance!


----------



## GKDAD

And Michigan with a huge upset on the road at Washington St.    Two early goals stand up to WSU  offense.   Big W.   Go Blue!


----------



## turftoe

Interesting day: Stanford gets beat by Pepperdine, Arizona gets boat raced by Santa Clara, WSU loses to Michigan, Oregon draws with Portland, USC needs overtime with Seattle, amongst other wacky scores... shows the ol’ “You gotta play the game” adage is alive and well and further, that we may be in for one wild ride this year across the soccer landscape.

Very Impressive heart and defensive execution today by Pepperdine.


----------



## Swoosh

turftoe said:


> Interesting day: Stanford gets beat by Pepperdine, Arizona gets boat raced by Santa Clara, WSU loses to Michigan, Oregon draws with Portland, USC needs overtime with Seattle, amongst other wacky scores... shows the ol’ “You gotta play the game” adage is alive and well and further, that we may be in for one wild ride this year across the soccer landscape.
> 
> Very Impressive heart and defensive execution today by Pepperdine.


Bad day for the Pac!


----------



## sirfootyalot

Imtired said:


> Watched the game in person and your description was spot on.  Pepperdine put their whole heart and soul into the game and seemed to want it more.   Stanford seemed uncharacteristically flat and error-prone.  From the get-go they almost seemed burned out, hard to put my finger on it but their faces looked stressed versus confident.  Not sure why the Stanford coach didn't try to shake things up by giving a couple of bench players a chance.   Put in a player who is hungry for playing time.  Look at how the Freshman keeper stepped up for Pepperdine.   Instead, he stayed with the same formula and line-up that simply wasn't working.   9 times of of 10 (99 out of a 100) that line-up is fantastic, but when it isn't you need to make changes.


Pepperdine players definitely wanted it more. They were throwing their bodies in front of the goal to block shots and how rewarding that they got the W for it. 
I thought Stanford bench players were very average and didn’t add much. They did switch to 3 in the back the last 20-25 and pushed more numbers forward so you can’t say they didn’t do anything to change. At one point Stanford player blocked their own shot off of CK that looked like was going in. You know it’s not your day when that happens. 
Great win for Pepp!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Conference play shaping up to be very intense this year. There are some hungry teams out there.


----------



## Cskem

will the UCLA game today be televised?


----------



## soccer661

Just live audio and stats from what I see....bummer no broadcast


----------



## beachbum

Virginia is legit. Only 1-0 but completely dominating Penn State


----------



## CaliKlines

beachbum said:


> Virginia is legit. Only 1-0 but completely dominating Penn State


Penn State isn’t the team they were expected to be this year, and UVA always has a strong program! Good game for the Cavs.


----------



## oh canada

Remind me why OT is played in regular season games?  Thursday x Sunday 90' games seem plenty long for these women.  Give a point for a draw and move on, just like every professional league.  There's really no need for the extra time -- just risking injury and the soccer played in those OT periods is usually awful anyway.


----------



## turftoe

Wild weekend of upsets, or near upsets, and surprising teams making surges… Or was it? Thinking back to a few years ago to the showcases where there were college scouts all over the place… There were the obvious standout players… the unicorns as they say... But then one could say about the next 30 to 40% were really really good and showed promise… Those players have been scattered across the land and of course, depending on how they continued to develop personally, and the very important element of the team culture they’re in, it seems there may be a bit more parity in NCAA soccer this year than we’ve seen in a while... While a handful of teams have a few Ferraris in the garage, it seems that there are several teams that are doing quite well with the Camaros and Mustangs and whatever else they have (perhaps a little chip on the shoulder attitude as well) and at minimum to this observer, it’s making for an interesting, fun early part of the season.


----------



## Imtired

turftoe said:


> Wild weekend of upsets, or near upsets, and surprising teams making surges… Or was it? Thinking back to a few years ago to the showcases where there were college scouts all over the place… There were the obvious standout players… the unicorns as they say... But then one could say about the next 30 to 40% were really really good and showed promise… Those players have been scattered across the land and of course, depending on how they continued to develop personally, and the very important element of the team culture they’re in, it seems there may be a bit more parity in NCAA soccer this year than we’ve seen in a while... While a handful of teams have a few Ferraris in the garage, it seems that there are several teams that are doing quite well with the Camaros and Mustangs and whatever else they have (perhaps a little chip on the shoulder attitude as well) and at minimum to this observer, it’s making for an interesting, fun early part of the season.


No chip on the shoulder at all.  Look at some of the teams who historically "stack the deck" with a large number of national team players (Ferraris) and ignore players who have a lot of raw talent but don't necessarily have the resume?  Penn State and Stanford are 2 that immediately come to mind, both are having surprising losses despite being stacked with national team players.  Now let's look at UNC who have won 22 NCAA championships out of 36.   Anson Dorrance gets a mix of Ferraris, Mustangs, and Cameros and the results speak for themselves. If you look at his squad he doesn't sign only national team players.   He has a freshman who is a Lacrosse player but he saw her at an ID camp and liked some of the qualities she has.   He plans to start her at OB.  So maybe those who put too much stock in Ferraris need to look for some Mustangs and Cameros to fill out their squad.


----------



## CaliKlines

Imtired said:


> Now let's look at UNC who have won 22 NCAA championships out of 36.   Anson Dorrance gets a mix of Ferraris, Mustangs, and Cameros and the results speak for themselves.


He also has a Pinto.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Imtired said:


> No chip on the shoulder at all.  Look at some of the teams who historically "stack the deck" with a large number of national team players (Ferraris) and ignore players who have a lot of raw talent but don't necessarily have the resume?  Penn State and Stanford are 2 that immediately come to mind, both are having surprising losses despite being stacked with national team players.  Now let's look at UNC who have won 22 NCAA championships out of 36.   Anson Dorrance gets a mix of Ferraris, Mustangs, and Cameros and the results speak for themselves. If you look at his squad he doesn't sign only national team players.   He has a freshman who is a Lacrosse player but he saw her at an ID camp and liked some of the qualities she has.   He plans to start her at OB.  So maybe those who put too much stock in Ferraris need to look for some Mustangs and Cameros to fill out their squad.


Maybe that’s why UNC no longer wins national championships


----------



## eastbaysoccer

The beauty of collegiate sports is anybody can beat anybody on an given day given the right circumstances.  Sure 99 times out of  100 a team like UNC will kill most lower D1 teams but there’s that 1% chance they do win.  I’ve seen crazy things happen in soccer where one team just dominates the entire game and loses.

Clearly based on talent and results, Virginia, UCLA, USC, UNC, FLA St. and Stanford are the favorites.

Then you have teams like the BYUs, Pepperdine’s, Santa clara’s Of the world that can beat those teams above but won’t be able to sustain in the playoffs to get to the end.


----------



## outside!

CSUF 3, Mizzou 2. Very exciting game.


----------



## Dubs

Cal takes down Santa Clara at home!  Super exciting game.  Bears are for real.  Santa Clara really up against it, in terms of making the tourney.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Dubs said:


> Cal takes down Santa Clara at home!  Super exciting game.  Bears are for real.  Santa Clara really up against it, in terms of making the tourney.


SC beat Stanford then lost to cal
Pepperdine lost to cal poly and then beat UCLA.


I think we are going to have to wait to see how teams do in conference play.  even if cal makes it history suggests they are 1 and done.  Like I said Cal gets in the dance but draws a Long Beach state or Seattle U and gets upset.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> SC beat Stanford then lost to cal
> Pepperdine lost to cal poly and then beat UCLA.
> 
> 
> I think we are going to have to wait to see how teams do in conference play.  even if cal makes it history suggests they are 1 and done.  Like I said Cal gets in the dance but draws a Long Beach state or Seattle U and gets upset.


Can't remember if it was on this thread WAY BACK or on a coaching hotseat thread but when Cal was discussed, I made the point that whether last year was an aberration (similar to a UCLA season a few years back) or the norm, you have to look at what they lost with the 2017 seniors (2018 graduates) - a backline with 3 seniors (and one frosh who is now a Jr and playing great) and a 4-year starter at GK.  Knowing the current frosh GK very, very well, I knew that this year would be different.  The Jrs, who struggled as sophs but gained valuable experience, will set a great tone with an excellent GK (who was finally tested yesterday and stood up to the test).  Are they UCLA/Stanford "elite" . . . not sure anyone in the Pac12 is (I don't put too much in any one game and am part of the camp that thinks an early loss can be good) but they will be very good b/c they have a D that will make it tough for anyone.


----------



## Imtired

sirfootyalot said:


> Maybe that’s why UNC no longer wins national championships


LOL, I knew as soon as I posted that someone would make a point that UNC hasn't won a championship in a few years (6).  But last year they made it to the finals and only lost to Florida State 0-1--a team that also has a mix of Ferraris, Mustangs, and Cameros AND ran circles around Stanford in the semi-finals.  My point is not to denigrate Stanford, Penn, etc..  My point was that having a well-rounded team is often better than a garage full of Ferrari's.  Not that the Ferrari's on any of those teams aren't super talented or aren't cutting it somehow, just sometimes you need the right mix.  As Herb Brooks said when he chose his 1980 Olympic Championship hockey team "I'm not looking for the best players, I'm looking for the right players".


----------



## beachbum

dk_b said:


> Can't remember if it was on this thread WAY BACK or on a coaching hotseat thread but when Cal was discussed, I made the point that whether last year was an aberration (similar to a UCLA season a few years back) or the norm, you have to look at what they lost with the 2017 seniors (2018 graduates) - a backline with 3 seniors (and one frosh who is now a Jr and playing great) and a 4-year starter at GK.  Knowing the current frosh GK very, very well, I knew that this year would be different.  The Jrs, who struggled as sophs but gained valuable experience, will set a great tone with an excellent GK (who was finally tested yesterday and stood up to the test).  Are they UCLA/Stanford "elite" . . . not sure anyone in the Pac12 is (I don't put too much in any one game and am part of the camp that thinks an early loss can be good) but they will be very good b/c they have a D that will make it tough for anyone.


I was one that said he might be on the hot seat.  Angelina is an awesome goalie and their defense seems to be in good order and organized.  Santa Clara has some terrific weapons and they were mostly neutralized by CAl, Cal  definitely passes the eye test.  They should only get better and based on what I've seen will get out of the first round.  Lots of upsets but how does Texas lose 0-4 to Monmouth and Baylor draw to Abilene Christian, Big 12 not looking good.   Looking forward to conference play.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Crazy stuff going on in women’s soccer.  I can’t make sense out of it.  

Cal at 7-0 is for real.  Did what they were supposed to 
Do vs.  weaker opponents and a nice win vs. SC.  
Andersen is very good.


----------



## Dubs

beachbum said:


> I was one that said he might be on the hot seat.  Angelina is an awesome goalie and their defense seems to be in good order and organized.  Santa Clara has some terrific weapons and they were mostly neutralized by CAl, Cal  definitely passes the eye test.  They should only get better and based on what I've seen will get out of the first round.  Lots of upsets but how does Texas lose 0-4 to Monmouth and Baylor draw to Abilene Christian, Big 12 not looking good.   Looking forward to conference play.


Texas not good at all once you get past Grosso and Hintzen.  Their D is super suspect.  Cal has solid D.  The quality drops a bit once the bench comes in but all in all, they look really good.  I was super impressed with Mateyer (attacking mid).  She was great!


----------



## oh canada

Maybe we are seeing that many of the top 150 players are choosing colleges based on reasons other than soccer--academics, geography, climate, etc.?  And, that the players 50-150 are closer in talent/ability to 1-49 than in year's past.  One year doesn't make a trend, but these are two reasons that could explain more parity.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Or maybe there are just a LOT of really good female soccer players and there are a lot to go around and make teams better.  

Or maybe coaches adjustments in the early recruiting process  Are paying off now.  

Based on Results so far there seems to be some form of parity.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Dubs said:


> Texas not good at all once you get past Grosso and Hintzen.  Their D is super suspect.  Cal has solid D.  The quality drops a bit once the bench comes in but all in all, they look really good.  I was super impressed with Mateyer (attacking mid).  She was great!


I saw Andersen at 6’0 make some great saves. Her presence alone makes CAL better.  She’s the difference.  A goalie by herself can shut a team down.


----------



## Dubs

eastbaysoccer said:


> I saw Andersen at 6’0 make some great saves. Her presence alone makes CAL better.  She’s the difference.  A goalie by herself can shut a team down.


She definitely makes a difference.  The team has gotten a lot better up and down.  Combination of second year players, splash of Frosh and vets make for a much improved side.


----------



## outside!

outside! said:


> CSUF 3, Mizzou 2. Very exciting game.


I will add that the SEC channel was a pleasure to watch. Good camera work and the announcers were good. Unfortunately there is no way to replay the game, so I cancelled my subscription.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I will add that the SEC channel was a pleasure to watch. Good camera work and the announcers were good. Unfortunately there is no way to replay the game, so I cancelled my subscription.


Check the On Demand tab.  I am watching your kid's game right now. On the ESPN app.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Check the On Demand tab.  I am watching your kid's game right now. On the ESPN app.


Cool. So do you think it was DOGSO in the second half?


----------



## Dubs

outside! said:


> Cool. So do you think it was DOGSO in the second half?


Which one is your kid?  There's definitely some quality on you DDs team!


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Cool. So do you think it was DOGSO in the second half?


I just hit halftime.  I will let you know.  They won which is the second most important thing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> Maybe we are seeing that many of the top 150 players are choosing colleges based on reasons other than soccer--academics, geography, climate, etc.?  And, that the players 50-150 are closer in talent/ability to 1-49 than in year's past.  One year doesn't make a trend, but these are two reasons that could explain more parity.


Parity doesn't really exist.  Some of the coaches are really good at drawing up a gameplan and sometimes the ladies just execute.  Many times top teams come in and look down upon weaker teams and don't take them as seriously or play as hard against them.  This unfortunately is how non-professional sports work.  Come playoff time, the usual suspects are ready to go.  And Texas sucks.  They never get top 10 recruiting classes and usually they get one in state star and the rest are just good athletes not soccer players.  I have no idea what lie they told Grosso in order to get her there but it must have been a whopper!


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Parity doesn't really exist.  Some of the coaches are really good at drawing up a gameplan and sometimes the ladies just execute.  Many times top teams come in and look down upon weaker teams and don't take them as seriously or play as hard against them.  This unfortunately is how non-professional sports work.  Come playoff time, the usual suspects are ready to go.  And Texas sucks.  They never get top 10 recruiting classes and usually they get one in state star and the rest are just good athletes not soccer players.  I have no idea what lie they told Grosso in order to get her there but it must have been a whopper!


I'm laughing at your Texas comment.  So true.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> I'm laughing at your Texas comment.  So true.


Grosso is good and at times she is looking for players to connect with and unfortunately they just kick the ball upfield and chase it.  They are like a poor man's version of Texas A&M without as good a defense!


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> Parity doesn't really exist.  Some of the coaches are really good at drawing up a gameplan and sometimes the ladies just execute.  Many times top teams come in and look down upon weaker teams and don't take them as seriously or play as hard against them.  This unfortunately is how non-professional sports work.  Come playoff time, the usual suspects are ready to go.  And Texas sucks.  They never get top 10 recruiting classes and usually they get one in state star and the rest are just good athletes not soccer players.  I have no idea what lie they told Grosso in order to get her there but it must have been a whopper!


That's why I try to look at how a team plays and not the result.  In watching the UCLA-Santa Clara game . . . I thought it was clear that UCLA was the better team.  And sometimes, in a given game, the better team can lose (I think of the completely dominating Stanford v Santa Clara performance in 2016 in the NCAA that ended up being a SCU win in OT; the SCU GK stood on her head and kept them in the game but anyone who followed it could see that Stanford was dominant (just looked at the box score - 31 shots (14 on goal) to 7 shots (3 on goal)).  It's also why a weird upset can happen in the tournament though with the enhanced focus, usually the right teams advance.

My guess is that Stanford and UCLA will remain the top of the Pac but that there will be a ton of competitive games, some upsets, some lost leads to expose the weaker GKs, some wins when a dominated team rides a hot GK, etc.  It will be a fun conference to watch.  It usually is.

The WCC is more quizzical to me.  Harder to get many qualifiers so every game among the contenders will be HUGE.  Nobody can afford a small bobble of a game.  If Pepp can take down Stanford, I would not count them out but how many bad games in league can it afford?  1?  None.  But that's no different than BYU or SCU . . . they all have to be near perfect.  And you can't take even the weakest teams for granted (I was at a SMC v Loyola game in 2016 and saw the Gaels get the upset and Loyola getting knocked out of the NCAA consideration (NCAA took 3 WCC teams that year and the Lions would have been a solid pick) only a year after making it to the third round)


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Parity doesn't really exist.  Some of the coaches are really good at drawing up a gameplan and sometimes the ladies just execute.  Many times top teams come in and look down upon weaker teams and don't take them as seriously or play as hard against them.  This unfortunately is how non-professional sports work.  Come playoff time, the usual suspects are ready to go.  And Texas sucks.  They never get top 10 recruiting classes and usually they get one in state star and the rest are just good athletes not soccer players.  I have no idea what lie they told Grosso in order to get her there but it must have been a whopper!


I can't comment on past recruiting, but Texas is going to easily have the top recruiting class in a couple of years.  At one point, one of their assistants was closely tied into the YNT and seemed to be pulling in players.  Bad optics in my opinion.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> I can't comment on past recruiting, but Texas is going to easily have the top recruiting class in a couple of years.  At one point, one of their assistants was closely tied into the YNT and seemed to be pulling in players.  Bad optics in my opinion.


I heard that one of their future classes is supposed to be good.  We will see.  I just can’t imagine that a group of top players would want to go play horrible kickball.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Cool. So do you think it was DOGSO in the second half?


I must have missed the play that you were referring to.  I will say that I enjoyed watching the game.  It was fast paced and I was really impressed with Fullerton’s attack.  They looked like a tournament team and not one that you would want to catch in the first round.  I secretly hope that $C gets a 2 seed and draws them in the first round.  They are also an excellent set piece team which gives them the ability to score against the run of play.


----------



## Fact

eastbaysoccer said:


> Crazy stuff going on in women’s soccer.  I can’t make sense out of it.
> 
> Cal at 7-0 is for real.  Did what they were supposed to
> Do vs.  weaker opponents and a nice win vs. SC.
> Andersen is very good.


I am not that impressed with Cal.  I feel that they try to slow the pace of the game down and if pressed by a fast team with a deep bench, they will be in trouble.  Their starting 11 is only going to get them so far against more experienced teams.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I must have missed the play that you were referring to.  I will say that I enjoyed watching the game.  It was fast paced and I was really impressed with Fullerton’s attack.  They looked like a tournament team and not one that you would want to catch in the first round.  I secretly hope that $C gets a 2 seed and draws them in the first round.  They are also an excellent set piece team which gives them the ability to score against the run of play.


It was the play where Mizzou had a set play near the Fullerton goal, the ball came out, the Fullerton forward touched the ball around the defender, muscled through the impeding arm bar and got a couple of steps on the defender only to have the defender do a big jersey tug which enabled her to slide tackle the Fullerton player. The referee reached for his back pocket and got the red card part way out before changing his mind and putting the red back in his pocket and getting the yellow out of his front pocket. I believe without the second foul, the Fullerton player would have pulled away from the defender and been 1v1 with the Mizzou keeper.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> And Texas sucks.


While I am sure there are still good parts, I could do with never being in Texas again.


----------



## dk_b

outside! said:


> It was the play where Mizzou had a set play near the Fullerton goal, the ball came out, the Fullerton forward touched the ball around the defender, muscled through the impeding arm bar and got a couple of steps on the defender only to have the defender do a big jersey tug which enabled her to slide tackle the Fullerton player. The referee reached for his back pocket and got the red card part way out before changing his mind and putting the red back in his pocket and getting the yellow out of his front pocket. I believe without the second foul, the Fullerton player would have pulled away from the defender and been 1v1 with the Mizzou keeper.


Was she inside the 18 when that happened?


----------



## 3thatplay

outside! said:


> It was the play where Mizzou had a set play near the Fullerton goal, the ball came out, the Fullerton forward touched the ball around the defender, muscled through the impeding arm bar and got a couple of steps on the defender only to have the defender do a big jersey tug which enabled her to slide tackle the Fullerton player. The referee reached for his back pocket and got the red card part way out before changing his mind and putting the red back in his pocket and getting the yellow out of his front pocket. I believe without the second foul, the Fullerton player would have pulled away from the defender and been 1v1 with the Mizzou keeper.


DOGSO is always about the 4 D's.  Defenders, Distance to Goal, Distance to Ball, Direction or Play.  

If only the Goalie was left then Defenders is satisfied, then how far away the attacker is from goal when fouled and how much control of the ball would they have maintained and in what direction are they going.  If you think ALL of those are satisfied, then DOGSO is probably the correct call.  Ask SurfRef to watch the play. 

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Dos Equis

dk_b said:


> That's why I try to look at how a team plays and not the result.


When did Gregg Berhalter join the forum? 

In fairness to this statement, and to MAP, I understand the desire and appeal of playing a certain style of soccer, and matching your player's strengths with the coach/school's style of play should be a consideration in selecting a school.  But a good/great coach understands how best to win with the talent they have.  At this level, results matter, and that is how success, and teams, should be judged.


----------



## outside!

3thatplay said:


> DOGSO is always about the 4 D's.  Defenders, Distance to Goal, Distance to Ball, Direction or Play.
> 
> If only the Goalie was left then Defenders is satisfied, then how far away the attacker is from goal when fouled and how much control of the ball would they have maintained and in what direction are they going.  If you think ALL of those are satisfied, then DOGSO is probably the correct call.  Ask SurfRef to watch the play.
> 
> I haven't seen it yet.


The distance to the goal was probably the issue, as it all happened very near the center circle. The other 3D's were satisfied. She had the ball at her feet, she was headed straight towards goal, and she had the defender beat.


----------



## dk_b

Dos Equis said:


> When did Gregg Berhalter join the forum?


Huh?  I don't follow the men's game all that closely so I don't know how my comments match Berhalter's.  But the full context of my comment makes it clear I'm talking about overgeneralizing based on a single game or event.  We do that all the time in contexts in and out of sports (in sports, a specific score also often weighs too heavily in framing our conclusions).  UCLA lost 0-2 . . . oh, they will have a hard time scoring! (they won't)  Stanford lost 0-1 . . . Ratcliffe should have played more players to mix it up (um, they had 22 shots).  I'd prefer a body of work or at least a series of games before I think the bloom is off the rose or that a single upset is indicative of anything more than just an odd confluence of variables.  It is what makes sports fun to watch game-by-game and also why when I'm rooting for my particular favorites, I am pretty mellow until my team faces an elimination game (and worry in those non-elimination games when the team plays like crap - even in a win - and can be satisfied when they play well - even in a loss).

(one game just came to mind: FSU was clearly the better team in the 2018 semifinal.  But until the 2d goal - through the Stanford GK's hands - a 1-0 game was a (less than 100%) Marcario free kick from being tied.  Maybe that game ends 1-1, goes to PKs and maybe Stanford wins.  If that were the result, it would not have told the story.  2-0 does tell the story BUT not really as the score could have/should have been 1-0 but for the error)


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> It was the play where Mizzou had a set play near the Fullerton goal, the ball came out, the Fullerton forward touched the ball around the defender, muscled through the impeding arm bar and got a couple of steps on the defender only to have the defender do a big jersey tug which enabled her to slide tackle the Fullerton player. The referee reached for his back pocket and got the red card part way out before changing his mind and putting the red back in his pocket and getting the yellow out of his front pocket. I believe without the second foul, the Fullerton player would have pulled away from the defender and been 1v1 with the Mizzou keeper.



I do remember that play and it seemed like a red card to me.  I was pretty surprised.  Fullerton overcame the BS.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I do remember that play and it seemed like a red card to me.  I was pretty surprised.  Fullerton overcame the BS.


I thought the announcers did a great job of discussing the call, and they seemed a bit surprised as well. It was a fun game and the Fullerton players were a bit pumped up after that game. Brown's second goal was a thing of beauty, perfect ball served in and a quality finish. Primus was fun to watch. The Mizzou senior that kept dribbling through the Fullerton defense was impressive.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I thought the announcers did a great job of discussing the call, and they seemed a bit surprised as well. It was a fun game and the Fullerton players were a bit pumped up after that game. Brown's second goal was a thing of beauty, perfect ball served in and a quality finish. Primus was fun to watch. The Mizzou senior that kept dribbling through the Fullerton defense was impressive.


Her name was Sarah Lubbert.  She is a 3 time all-SEC player which is why it was weird that she was coming off the bench.  She was clearly their best player.  Seems like the Mizzou coach is a relic and has been their too long if he can't figure out that his returning 1st team All-SEC player should start...

I'm now officially a fan of CSUF and will be watching as many of their remaining games that I can.  And I hope that they get $C as a first round opponent and that they have a similar result as their scrimmage last month.


----------



## Dos Equis

dk_b said:


> Huh?  I don't follow the men's game all that closely so I don't know how my comments match Berhalter's.  But the full context of my comment makes it clear I'm talking about overgeneralizing based on a single game or event.  We do that all the time in contexts in and out of sports (in sports, a specific score also often weighs too heavily in framing our conclusions).  UCLA lost 0-2 . . . oh, they will have a hard time scoring! (they won't)  Stanford lost 0-1 . . . Ratcliffe should have played more players to mix it up (um, they had 22 shots).  I'd prefer a body of work or at least a series of games before I think the bloom is off the rose or that a single upset is indicative of anything more than just an odd confluence of variables.  It is what makes sports fun to watch game-by-game and also why when I'm rooting for my particular favorites, I am pretty mellow until my team faces an elimination game (and worry in those non-elimination games when the team plays like crap - even in a win - and can be satisfied when they play well - even in a loss).
> 
> (one game just came to mind: FSU was clearly the better team in the 2018 semifinal.  But until the 2d goal - through the Stanford GK's hands - a 1-0 game was a (less than 100%) Marcario free kick from being tied.  Maybe that game ends 1-1, goes to PKs and maybe Stanford wins.  If that were the result, it would not have told the story.  2-0 does tell the story BUT not really as the score could have/should have been 1-0 but for the error)


Berhalter wants us to focus on the style of play of the USMNT, not any specific results.  Seems his goal is to play the most beautiful soccer of any team not qualifying for major international tournaments.  My comment was more about style being the focus over results.  

We all understand how one game does not provide a complete picture of a team.  But the accomplishment of the winning team should not be diminished either -- the win also tells a story.


----------



## dk_b

Dos Equis said:


> Berhalter wants us to focus on the style of play of the USMNT, not any specific results.  Seems his goal is to play the most beautiful soccer of any team not qualifying for major international tournaments.  My comment was more about style being the focus over results.
> 
> We all understand how one game does not provide a complete picture of a team.  But the accomplishment of the winning team should not be diminished either -- the win also tells a story.


In fact, I agree with you.  I think the win does tell the story and, in particular, upsets can have a big impact on a team.  They also are often defined by amazing individual and team performances, great tenacity, grit, etc.  I certainly don't want to diminish any accomplishment and love when "that's why they play the game" plays out in front of us.

(I do also think that context matters - what purpose is "better soccer" for the USMNT if there are no positive results?  Similarly, many people criticize the USWNT for how they play and ignore the results when they count the most.)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Travel day for UCLA, Wazzu and Pepperdine.  Tomorrow will be my players 60th consecutive start and her 75th of her career.  Both pretty big milestones for her.  It would have been 76 straight if not for a bout of mono and strep (at the same time) her freshman year that caused her to miss one game.  I'm hoping that she runs that number to 78 straight and 93 total starts which would mean that they are playing for the title again.  

Good luck to all who have a player playing this weekend!


----------



## MakeAPlay

I'm actually pretty excited to sit on the beach and watch soccer all weekend.  My games that I will DEFINITELY be watching:

Santa Clara vs. Stanford (this one is going to be the best game all weekend and is always a battle)
LMU vs. Fullerton (something tells me there is going to be a TON of goals scored)
Florida State vs. Boston College (this is a good one)
Kansas vs. BYU (this is one of 3 serious roadblocks to an undefeated season for BYU. Kansas will win the Big 12 this year)
Long Beach St. vs. Central Florida (two midmajors that need a win to help them come tournament time)
Baylor vs. U$C (Jungle ball vs. advanced kickball not to mention a rematch of the Sweet 16 two years ago)
Wake Forest vs. Virginia (The Deacons are upset specialist and this is an upset waiting to happen with the UVa injuries)
Vanderbilt vs. Tennessee (An in-state rivalry that should be a blood bath.  Winner has inside track in the SEC)
Arizona vs. TCU (This game should be an interesting battle between two very direct teams)
Denver vs. Colorado  (this is a rivalry game and Denver is better than you might think)
Cal vs. Portland (This is a potential upset for a Golden Bears program riding high after entering the top 25)
Utah vs. University of San Diego ( Utah is an enigma right now and USD is up and down. This should be interesting)

Good luck to all who have players playing this weekend and may it be an injury free weekend!


----------



## turftoe

Agree those are intriguing matchups

Baylor v USC could be added to the possible upsets as well

Santa Clara, at 4-4, really needs to bring it v Stanford, and very likely will put them to a major test

Good luck in Hawaii


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Agree those are intriguing matchups
> 
> Baylor v USC could be added to the possible upsets as well
> 
> Santa Clara, at 4-4, really needs to bring it v Stanford, and very likely will put them to a major test
> 
> Good luck in Hawaii


Thanks!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I’m watching UC Davis.  Vs. TENN and am impressed With Davis and the their ability to execute hamm’s game plan in year 1. 

Commentators mentioned she one of two women that has UEFA license.  They are impressed with her.  I think I’m watching Cal’a next coach?

0-0 with 20m left


----------



## GKDAD

And don’t forget Michigan coming off big victory over Wazzu playing at Penn St Tomorrow.   Big Ten channel.   Will be a tight match as last two decided by a single goal.   A win for Michigan not improbable and would put them in great shape going forward in the BIG!   Love the start of conference play.  Good luck to all!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GKDAD said:


> And don’t forget Michigan coming off big victory over Wazzu playing at Penn St Tomorrow.   Big Ten channel.   Will be a tight match as last two decided by a single goal.   A win for Michigan not improbable and would put them in great shape going forward in the BIG!   Love the start of conference play.  Good luck to all!


The Big Ten network is the only one that I didn’t spring for.  Most of their football games come on ABC and my player isn’t in the conference so I didn’t get it.

Michigan is definitely responding this season under Klein.  They have always had good talent so it is nice to see it being put to better use.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’m watching UC Davis.  Vs. TENN and am impressed With Davis and the their ability to execute hamm’s game plan in year 1.
> 
> Commentators mentioned she one of two women that has UEFA license.  They are impressed with her.  I think I’m watching Cal’a next coach?
> 
> 0-0 with 20m left


The winner from Vignola was a nice strike.  Davis played well.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> The winner from Vignola was a nice strike.  Davis played well.


Nice strike. TENN F shielded the strike otherwise I think the goalie would have picked it up sooner and blocked it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Nice strike. TENN F shielded the strike otherwise I think the goalie would have picked it up sooner and blocked it.


It was low and hard and in the corner.  Very difficult for the GK to react to.


----------



## sirfootyalot

eastbaysoccer said:


> Nice strike. TENN F shielded the strike otherwise I think the goalie would have picked it up sooner and blocked it.


Should have been offside. She might not have touched it, but definitely influenced the play. Tough for Davis.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’m watching UC Davis.  Vs. TENN and am impressed With Davis and the their ability to execute hamm’s game plan in year 1.
> 
> Commentators mentioned she one of two women that has UEFA license.  They are impressed with her.  I think I’m watching Cal’a next coach?
> 
> 0-0 with 20m left


I wonder if Neil has done enough to save his job.  And maybe I'm missing it but, other than incredible bursts of speed, I have never understood the hype about Abi Kim.  Maybe I haven't seen her enough but, against Santa Clara, Deza was really forcing the issue there and all I saw was a bunch of north and south runs that didn't produce much.


----------



## Dubs

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if Neil has done enough to save his job.  And maybe I'm missing it but, other than incredible bursts of speed, I have never understood the hype about Abi Kim.  Maybe I haven't seen her enough but, against Santa Clara, Deza was really forcing the issue there and all I saw was a bunch of north and south runs that didn't produce much.


She's crafty, fast and strong.  She assisted the first goal and influenced the second.  I'm not a super fan, but she's a very good player.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Dubs said:


> She's crafty, fast and strong.  She assisted the first goal and influenced the second.  I'm not a super fan, but she's a very good player.


Well, she's definitely fast and aggressive... she did assist on that goal and it was solely based on speed and effort, but Luca kept sending her through balls and I kept watching her get knocked off or negated.  So as for being strong and crafty, I'm still looking for that.  I agree that she's good and definitely draws attention but I keep hearing how great she is and I don't see the results.  I was far more impressed by at least 3 of her teammates.


----------



## Dubs

The Outlaw said:


> Well, she's definitely fast and aggressive... she did assist on that goal and it was solely based on speed and effort, but Luca kept sending her through balls and I kept watching her get knocked off or negated.  So as for being strong and crafty, I'm still looking for that.  I agree that she's good and definitely draws attention but I keep hearing how great she is and I don't see the results.  I was far more impressed by at least 3 of her teammates.


I agree there were others that were just as impressive.  Paige Mateyer has become an excellent midfielder.  Esepcially reading passing lanes on defense.  Her distribution could be better, but I thought she was the best player on the pitch.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> I agree there were others that were just as impressive.  Paige Mateyer has become an excellent midfielder.  Esepcially reading passing lanes on defense.  Her distribution could be better, but I thought she was the best player on the pitch.


She was excellent.  I think Emily Smith looked terrific as well.


----------



## soccer661

How is there no live stream of the UCLA/Pepperdine game....???
Arghh


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> How is there no live stream of the UCLA/Pepperdine game....???
> Arghh


Looks like it is on YouTube.


----------



## soccer661

Yayyyy!
Thanks outside!!!


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> Yayyyy!
> Thanks outside!!!


Well, it was there for a while. Now it is gone with a message
"This video has been removed for violating YouTube's Terms of Service."
I blame it on MAP and gkrent.
Frustratingly odd.


----------



## Dubs

That game is on now?


----------



## outside!

Dubs said:


> That game is on now?


No, 7:30 PM PT is what the UCLA schedule says.


----------



## outside!

Sometimes a link to a LiveStream will be posted right before a game. Sometimes it won't be posted, but will be announced too quickly to remember at the game.


----------



## outside!

The Hawaii schedule shows that Pepperdine vs. UCLA game with no "Watch" button. There is a "Watch" button for tonight's Hawaii vs. Washington State game. I guess they don't have enough Aloha to hire the distracted freshman to run the camera for the games they are not playing in.


----------



## GKDAD

And a BIG W by Michigan.   1-0   Love that defense.   Great back to back wins!!   This team can make it!!   Although I am not objective....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big win for Michigan over Penn State.


----------



## beachbum

Anyone able to get UCLA game


----------



## soccer661

No 
Following stats/twitter feed...
UCLA up 1-0 --in first 5 minutes (Ash S)


----------



## Kicknit22

1-1


----------



## sirfootyalot

Pepp up 2-1. They were dominated by Stanford, but they are playing even with UCLA


----------



## soccer661

Wow....Sounds like quite the game!
I can't believe it's not streaming live somewhere!! ARGHH


----------



## turftoe

Impressive, Pepperdine.
Beat Stanford.
Draw w UCLA.

Very likely that not many teams will be able to say that this year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I think the wcc has proven this year they deserve 3 teams in!


----------



## Imtired

turftoe said:


> Impressive, Pepperdine.
> Beat Stanford.
> Draw w UCLA.
> 
> Very likely that not many teams will be able to say that this year.


Love it!!!


----------



## turftoe

eastbaysoccer said:


> I think the wcc has proven this year they deserve 3 teams in!


If those 3 teams run the conference and end up stacked closely, one would tend to agree.

Santa Clara has a fork in their road next game. A decent to great result helps them a ton, if they get whacked then not so much.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> Impressive, Pepperdine.
> Beat Stanford.
> Draw w UCLA.
> 
> Very likely that not many teams will be able to say that this year.





turftoe said:


> Impressive, Pepperdine.
> Beat Stanford.
> Draw w UCLA.
> 
> Very likely that not many teams will be able to say that this year.


Wow.
Backs against the wall and this Waves team just battles.


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> Wow....Sounds like quite the game!
> I can't believe it's not streaming live somewhere!! ARGHH


I really would like to know who at the University of Hawaii made the decision not to stream this game and why. I guess it is possible the PAC12 network said they could not.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepperdine has proven they can play with anyone.  

SC has also proven the same thing.

BYU is rolling everyone in their path

Gonzaga has played the power conferences really tough.  Need to watch out for them.

——————————————————————————-

Portland , USF and USD seem inconsistent but each has had a good game or two.

Pacific has won 3 in a row, 1 more then all last year.

SMC looks the same as last year.  

What’s happening at Loyola.  0 wins.  Little miffed here.  No excuses.  Good school that draws so cal talent.  I might think if they continue their slide for a second season that coach and school could part ways.


----------



## outside!

CSUF 1 - LMU 0. Exciting, physical game. CSUF had more possesion, but LMU made some dangerous chances and missed a PK wide. LMU did do one of the dumbest things I have seen at a college game. After they announced the starting line up for CSUF, they set off two large red smoke grenades on the field for the LMU team to run through as they were introduced, the smoke washed over both teams and the stands and had many choking on the fumes.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

outside! said:


> I really would like to know who at the University of Hawaii made the decision not to stream this game and why. I guess it is possible the PAC12 network said they could not.


Hawaii our up a fight.  More parity I suppose.


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> Hawaii our up a fight.  More parity I suppose.


Huh?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

outside! said:


> Huh?


Put up a fight.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> I really would like to know who at the University of Hawaii made the decision not to stream this game and why. I guess it is possible the PAC12 network said they could not.


So, I am at the game and see TV quality cameras EVERYWHERE; two on top of the press box, one at each end of the field, a dude with a handheld at midfield but... they’re just setting up for the WSU v. Hawai’i match. WHAT??? Everybody is there and ready to go and Pepp v. UCLA hasn’t even started yet. We’re told they’re getting ready for the Hawai’i game.

To add insult to injury, announcer comes on the PA and informs everybody that there will be no national anthem for our game. They’ll be playing that later as well. Huh? Some union dude is probably up in the booth and negotiated only having the press that PLAY button once per day. ‍SMH.


----------



## Just A Dad

im not a soccer expert but I thought the Hawaii team was fun to watch and the announcers did a really good job


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Big win for Michigan over Penn State.


That was a great game and two very good teams that play a similar possession based style.  Michigan back line super solid.  Love the Canadian RB.  She was dope.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Baylor down 2-0 at half to USC. Then levels 2-2. Last few seconds of regulation time Baylor hits the post and misses the rebound off the post. OT.


----------



## beachbum

LASTMAN14 said:


> Baylor down 2-0 at half to USC. Then levels 2-2. Last few seconds of regulation time Baylor hits the post and misses the rebound off the post. OT.


Definitely a tale of two halves. SC dominates first and Baylor dominated the second. Hocking and Eisenhart are excellent. Fun game to watch.


----------



## LASTMAN14

beachbum said:


> Definitely a tale of two halves. SC dominates first and Baylor dominated the second. Hocking and Eisenhart are excellent. Fun game to watch.


Fun OT. Solid result for Baylor.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Baylor down 2-0 at half to USC. Then levels 2-2. Last few seconds of regulation time Baylor hits the post and misses the rebound off the post. OT.


I think there needs to be a”Bummer” rating. Dominic?


----------



## GKDAD

Dubs said:


> That was a great game and two very good teams that play a similar possession based style.  Michigan back line super solid.  Love the Canadian RB.  She was dope.


Love JR.   The backline is solid.   Four GAA in 8 games    Young team.   Bright future.   Go Blue!


----------



## turftoe

CSUN 1
Arizona State 1

CSUN had that game, a very good possibility of winning until a mind-boggling foul giving a PK for ASU to draw even.


----------



## Kicknit22

turftoe said:


> CSUN 1
> Arizona State 1
> 
> CSUN had that game, a very good possibility of winning until a mind-boggling foul giving a PK for ASU to draw even.


I agree. Really dumb foul, period. Let alone, in the box!  Cost them the W.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

turftoe said:


> CSUN 1
> Arizona State 1
> 
> CSUN had that game, a very good possibility of winning until a mind-boggling foul giving a PK for ASU to draw even.


I agree, but Schimmer (ASU) yacked multiple scoring chances... 3 were point blank.  I thought she was going to grab a devil pitchfork and kill herself on the field.  Also, the goal ASU conceded was soft.  Keeper played a solid game but really misplayed that ball.


----------



## turftoe

The Outlaw said:


> I agree, but Schimmer (ASU) yacked multiple scoring chances... 3 were point blank.  I thought she was going to grab a devil pitchfork and kill herself on the field.  Also, the goal ASU conceded was soft.  Keeper played a solid game but really misplayed that ball.


I’d agree with that. Yet CSUN blew That gift of the bad back pass  to the GK with a wide-open that… Granted her angle  was tough but they should’ve made more of that... interesting game for sure


----------



## SpeedK1llz

@gkrent /@SpeedK1llz family view...


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> @gkrent /@SpeedK1llz family view...


¡Gooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll!


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> @gkrent /@SpeedK1llz family view...


I need one. That looks like PDC Mexico.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

LASTMAN14 said:


> I need one. That looks like PDC Mexico.


Hawaii my friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> @gkrent /@SpeedK1llz family view...


They look just like you.


----------



## Swoosh

BYU is a machine.


----------



## CaliKlines

NC State 1 - Duke 1. State thoroughly outplayed Duke starting at the end of the 1st half and the entire 2nd half. Duke equalized at 87’30”. Entertaining match to watch. OT starting now!


----------



## CaliKlines

CaliKlines said:


> NC State 1 - Duke 1. State thoroughly outplayed Duke starting at the end of the 1st half and the entire 2nd half. Duke equalized at 87’30”. Entertaining match to watch. OT starting now!


Final 1-1. Not a bad result for an away match, but somewhat unsatisfying.


----------



## GKDAD

Michigan notches third win on the road with 2-1 win over Ohio State.   Wazzu, Penn St and Ohio St on the road.   Good to get back home next weekend!!


----------



## soccer661

Portland 2
Cal 0


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> Portland 2
> Cal 0


Don’t sleep on Portland!!  Cal
Ends perfect streak!


----------



## outside!

CSUF 2 - Weber St. 0


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wcc predictions as of today

1) BYU
2) Pepperdine
3) Portland
3) Santa Clara
3) Gonzaga

6)USF
7) San Diego

8) SMC
8) Pacific
8) Loyola

I think the #3 teams have done enough in non conference to deserve a berth.  It will be a battle for the last spot.  Watch out for upsets with 3) vs. 8) teams.  Portland and Gonzaga travel to pacific and SMC  late for very meaningful games and they will be tough.

6) and 7) decent but not good enough.  I don’t expect them to challenge for the 3) spot

8) teams will battle not to be in the cellar.  Loyola has been disappointing.  pacific looks better but not good enough yet.   SMC could be dangerous as coach more then willing to sit his team back for ties.

Unfortunately the big three play early in the wcc.  #1 seed could be determined by next two weeks


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Don’t sleep on Portland!!  Cal
> Ends perfect streak!


Tale of two halves.  Cal dominated first half and didn't finish chances.  Gave Portland confidence and they capitalized on two defensive errors for their goals.  Cal had many chances to stay unbeaten.  However, I agree.  Folks should not sleep on Portand.  They played tough and smart.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Wcc predictions as of today
> 
> 1) BYU
> 2) Pepperdine
> 3) Portland
> 3) Santa Clara
> 3) Gonzaga
> 
> 6)USF
> 7) San Diego
> 
> 8) SMC
> 8) Pacific
> 8) Loyola
> 
> I think the #3 teams have done enough in non conference to deserve a berth.  It will be a battle for the last spot.  Watch out for upsets with 3) vs. 8) teams.  Portland and Gonzaga travel to pacific and SMC  late for very meaningful games and they will be tough.
> 
> 6) and 7) decent but not good enough.  I don’t expect them to challenge for the 3) spot
> 
> 8) teams will battle not to be in the cellar.  Loyola has been disappointing.  pacific looks better but not good enough yet.   SMC could be dangerous as coach more then willing to sit his team back for ties.
> 
> Unfortunately the big three play early in the wcc.  #1 seed could be determined by next two weeks


Once again you are displaying your ignorance of this conference.  To put Santa Clara, who put up more goals against Stanford than anyone else, in the same boat as Portland and Gonzaga is laughable.   Also, obviously you are not watching anything and just talking out of your ass because USF is rivaling their 2015 run this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I thought that there were some solid performances from WCC teams but outside of BYU they have all been inconsistent and it will likely be a two bid conference.  The weakness of the conference outside of the top 3 teams is going to drag down the RPI of all the top 3.  BYU will get in no matter what but Pepperdine and Santa Clara need to win out of in order to assure themselves of a bid on selection Monday.  They have both shown themselves capable of surprising the contenders.  I am curious as to whom will win the automatic bid.  My money is on BYU.  Not because I think that they are going to win out but because they will not lose to the non contenders.  Santa Clara and Pepperdine only get up for the big boys and that is going to cost them.  BYU has the look of a Sweet 16 team and perhaps more with a favorable draw.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought that there were some solid performances from WCC teams but outside of BYU they have all been inconsistent and it will likely be a two bid conference.  The weakness of the conference outside of the top 3 teams is going to drag down the RPI of all the top 3.  BYU will get in no matter what but Pepperdine and Santa Clara need to win out of in order to assure themselves of a bid on selection Monday.  They have both shown themselves capable of surprising the contenders.  I am curious as to whom will win the automatic bid.  My money is on BYU.  Not because I think that they are going to win out but because they will not lose to the non contenders.  Santa Clara and Pepperdine only get up for the big boys and that is going to cost them.  BYU has the look of a Sweet 16 team and perhaps more with a favorable draw.


I have seen BYU play 4 matches now against tough comp.  They have excellent balance on their team and play very attractive/effective attacking football.  I would not be surprised if they make a deep run in the tourney.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> I have seen BYU play 4 matches now against tough comp.  They have excellent balance on their team and play very attractive/effective attacking football.  I would not be surprised if they make a deep run in the tourney.


They have a lot going for them.  Their issues are going to be against the real contenders.  They aren’t going to be very comfortable not having the ball.  Pepperdine and Santa Clara are comfortable without the ball.  It is going to be very difficult to win the possession battle against the top 6 teams.  BYU hasn’t played a real contender.  The other two teams have.  BYU was my pick to win it in the preseason and they are exactly what I thought they would be.  Their problem is going to be that they are going to be on the road for the Sweet 16 and it is a tough ask to beat one of the top 6 teams on the road.


----------



## sirfootyalot

eastbaysoccer said:


> Wcc predictions as of today
> 
> 1) BYU
> 2) Pepperdine
> 3) Portland
> 3) Santa Clara
> 3) Gonzaga
> 
> 6)USF
> 7) San Diego
> 
> 8) SMC
> 8) Pacific
> 8) Loyola
> 
> I think the #3 teams have done enough in non conference to deserve a berth.  It will be a battle for the last spot.  Watch out for upsets with 3) vs. 8) teams.  Portland and Gonzaga travel to pacific and SMC  late for very meaningful games and they will be tough.
> 
> 6) and 7) decent but not good enough.  I don’t expect them to challenge for the 3) spot
> 
> 8) teams will battle not to be in the cellar.  Loyola has been disappointing.  pacific looks better but not good enough yet.   SMC could be dangerous as coach more then willing to sit his team back for ties.
> 
> Unfortunately the big three play early in the wcc.  #1 seed could be determined by next two weeks


BYU and Santa Clara are clear above everybody else. BYU perhaps better balanced team as SCU can’t stop leaking goals.
Pepperdine is not bad, but they are not good either. You can’t rely on getting manhandled and get a result every time you play against top teams. 
Portland, Gonzaga and USF are right in the mix with Pepp and should finish somewhere in between 3-6.

Above teams better not lose to the rest of the conference because they will absolutely kill your RPI. I think Loyola will make many teams unhappy as they will beat teams in the top 6


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Once again you are displaying your ignorance of this conference.  To put Santa Clara, who put up more goals against Stanford than anyone else, in the same boat as Portland and Gonzaga is laughable.   Also, obviously you are not watching anything and just talking out of your ass because USF is rivaling their 2015 run this year.



USF got killed 9-0 by Stanford and won some games vs. soft teams.  Not close to the 2015 team.  I think results vs. CSUF and UC Davis will tell more.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sirfootyalot said:


> BYU and Santa Clara are clear above everybody else. BYU perhaps better balanced team as SCU can’t stop leaking goals.
> Pepperdine is not bad, but they are not good either. You can’t rely on getting manhandled and get a result every time you play against top teams.
> Portland, Gonzaga and USF are right in the mix with Pepp and should finish somewhere in between 3-6.
> 
> Above teams better not lose to the rest of the conference because they will absolutely kill your RPI. I think Loyola will make many teams unhappy as they will beat teams in the top 6


Agree.  I'm calling it now, SMC, Pacific or Loyola is going to upset one of the big three and it's gonna knock them out of NCAA consideration.  Last year it was Pepperdine @ SMC.


----------



## Kicknit22

sirfootyalot said:


> I think Loyola will make many teams unhappy as they will beat teams in the top 6


Huh?  Who will Loyola beat?


----------



## UOP

If Portland can best cal and cal poly can best Pepperdine I think anything is possible.


----------



## MakeAPlay

There is definitely a lot of parity out there in D1 this year.  No team is so dominant that they can just cruise and win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.

It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.

FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


----------



## outside!

That sucks. Hope she is OK.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> That sucks. Hope she is OK.


Thank you so do I.  It would be devastating for the team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.
> 
> It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.
> 
> FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


Hoping for the best MAP!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Best wishes for your dd MAP!


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you so do I.  It would be devastating for the team.


UGH!  Prayers up MAP.


----------



## UOP

That’s terrible map.  I hope she mends fast.

We recently played Portland State and they cheated and banged like it was rugby game. Every play they were grabbing and running into people first before going to the ball.

This unfortunately is a tactic teams use to level the field and stay competitive, a strategy that works if refs allow it.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.
> 
> It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.
> 
> FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


Sorry to hear this MAP. Prayers going out to your player.


----------



## soccer661

Ohh Map....
Prayers, positive energy and good thoughts going out to your DD.
Really hoping she is ok!


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.
> 
> It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.
> 
> FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


Oh no!  Fingers crossed it nothing serious


----------



## soccerobserver

@MAP Sending up Prayers for your Player that she is well and has a smooth recovery soon.


----------



## oh canada

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.
> 
> It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.
> 
> FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


Ugh.  Frustrating MAP.  What is it?  Knee, ankle?  #anotherspinelessref


----------



## Soccerfan2

Hope she is ok and can still play MAP!


----------



## push_up

push_up said:


> Karma is beautiful.


----------



## Swoosh

NCAA Pac12

In: USC, Stanford, UCLA 
Most likely in:  Arizona, WSU, Colorado
Outside looking in: Oregon State, Cal, Washington, Oregon, Utah, ASU

NCAA WCC

In:  BYU
Most likely in: Santa Clara
Outside looking in:  Pepperdine, Portland, USF
Need auto bid:  San Diego, LMU, St Mary's, Pacific, Gonzaga

PS.  Sorry MAP about your daughter.  Hope it's just a scare and that she can finish out the season with her team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Spineless!


----------



## UOP

NCAA WCC

In:  BYU
Most likely in: Santa Clara
Outside looking in:  Pepperdine, Portland, USF
Need auto bid:  San Diego, LMU, St Mary's, Pacific, Gonzaga
[/QUOTE]

Lol.  UOP’s wcc bid starts with a win vs. Loyola and two ties vs. SC and BYU.  And can I add that pacific has never had a positive result vs. these three since they started playing them.


----------



## LadiesMan217

UOP said:


> Lol.  UOP’s wcc bid starts with a win vs. Loyola and two ties vs. SC and BYU.  And can I add that pacific has never had a positive result vs. these three since they started playing them.


I suspect their bid will end at step 1.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> Ugh.  Frustrating MAP.  What is it?  Knee, ankle?  #anotherspinelessref


God is good.  Negative x-ray.  Just a bad bruise.  She will be in the lineup on Friday.  I have never sweated an x-ray like I did today not even when I broke my wrist my senior year and kept playing with a cast.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> @MAP Sending up Prayers for your Player that she is well and has a smooth recovery soon.


Your prayers clearly helped.  Thank you very much!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> NCAA Pac12
> 
> In: USC, Stanford, UCLA
> Most likely in:  Arizona, WSU, Colorado
> Outside looking in: Oregon State, Cal, Washington, Oregon, Utah, ASU
> 
> NCAA WCC
> 
> In:  BYU
> Most likely in: Santa Clara
> Outside looking in:  Pepperdine, Portland, USF
> Need auto bid:  San Diego, LMU, St Mary's, Pacific, Gonzaga
> 
> PS.  Sorry MAP about your daughter.  Hope it's just a scare and that she can finish out the season with her team.


Thanks @Swoosh.  The positive thoughts helped.  She is cleared to play and will be in the first XI for number 77 on Friday.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I wish that you had the balls to say that to my face so that I could tear off your arms and shove it up your tiny little ass.  PM me bitch.

Try me you pansy.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> God is good.  Negative x-ray.  Just a bad bruise.  She will be in the lineup on Friday.  I have never sweated an x-ray like I did today not even when I broke my wrist my senior year and kept playing with a cast.


Great news! Glad to hear this!


----------



## UOP

LadiesMan217 said:


> I suspect their bid will end at step 1.


90% chance yes.


----------



## Swoosh

UOP said:


> 90% chance yes.


Hard to believe that might be LMU's first and only win thus far.  I don't think they will win in Seattle this week.  Which makes this game a toss up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I hate when my kid’s team plays against some of the WCC and Big West teams because they all foul so much.  They think that the way to compete is to foul.  My kid might have picked up a season ending injury due to that physical crap.  The kid that injured her only got a warning not even a yellow card even though my kid went down and play was stopped.
> 
> It’s complete bullshit.  If you have to play the player and not the ball then you should be playing fucking rugby not soccer.
> 
> FYI Pepperdine played very cleanly although a couple of other teams not so much so.


That’s fucked up.
My kid got blown up twice this last weekend by horrible team with a horrible coach, but fortunately she is ok.
Hope #5 is back out there soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> God is good.  Negative x-ray.  Just a bad bruise.  She will be in the lineup on Friday.  I have never sweated an x-ray like I did today not even when I broke my wrist my senior year and kept playing with a cast.


Nice to hear.
Tennis is hard on the wrists.


----------



## Kicknit22

UOP said:


> 90% chance yes.


Why?  LMU sucks. As bad as they are, I would think the percentage is in your favor.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Kicknit22 said:


> Why?  LMU sucks. As bad as they are, I would think the percentage is in your favor.


Quick look at the matchup comparison.  Looking at the teams they have played I would throw out the pre-conference records for this matchup. And.... Why did I just waste 3 minutes of my life looking up their stats? 

UOP: 9 G 126 S 28 SOG  RPI 333
LMU: 10 G 101 S 38 SOG RPI 251


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Your prayers clearly helped.  Thank you very much!


Hallelujah!!


----------



## beachbum

1 Virginia (8-0-1, 0-0-1 ACC) - 13 Virginia Tech (9-0-0, 1-0-0 ACC) 
20 Clemson (7-0-1, 1-0-0 ACC) 7:00 PM 6 Florida State (7-2-0, 1-0-0 ACC)
19 Arkansas (7-1-1, 1-0-0 SEC) - 8 Vanderbilt (8-1-0, 1-0-0 SEC)
Friday
5 UCLA (6-1-1, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 10:00 PM California (8-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
Arizona (6-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 12:00 AM 17 Colorado (8-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
Saturday
2 USC (7-0-1, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 12:00 AM 4 Stanford (7-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
9 Washington State (7-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 10:00 PM Oregon State (8-0-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)

Interesting games this week, time to see if some teams are real or not (VA Tech, Clemson, Cal, OSU)


----------



## beachbum

beachbum said:


> 1 Virginia (8-0-1, 0-0-1 ACC) - 13 Virginia Tech (9-0-0, 1-0-0 ACC)
> 20 Clemson (7-0-1, 1-0-0 ACC) 7:00 PM 6 Florida State (7-2-0, 1-0-0 ACC)
> 19 Arkansas (7-1-1, 1-0-0 SEC) - 8 Vanderbilt (8-1-0, 1-0-0 SEC)
> Friday
> 5 UCLA (6-1-1, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 10:00 PM California (8-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
> Arizona (6-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 12:00 AM 17 Colorado (8-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
> Saturday
> 2 USC (7-0-1, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 12:00 AM 4 Stanford (7-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
> 9 Washington State (7-1-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12) 10:00 PM Oregon State (8-0-0, 0-0-0 Pac-12)
> 
> Interesting games this week, time to see if some teams are real or not (VA Tech, Clemson, Cal, OSU)[/QUOTE
> Virginia clearly the better team but they have trouble in final third. Techs defense is solid but can’t muster much offense. Took 70 minutes to score don’t really think Tech can score unless something weird happens. Right as I say that Tech hits post.


----------



## soccer661

Virginia 2
Virginia Tech 0


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Loyola 1-0 over Seattle.


----------



## turftoe

PAC 12 opening weekend

Today

Utah v Arizona State 2:00
Cal v UCLA 7:00
Colorado v Arizona 7:00
Oregon v Washington 7:00

Tomorrow 

Stanford v USC 1:00
Oregon State v Washington State 7:00


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> Virginia 2
> Virginia Tech 0


Virginia looking like a contender this year!


----------



## LASTMAN14

turftoe said:


> PAC 12 opening weekend
> 
> Today
> 
> Utah v Arizona State 2:00
> Cal v UCLA 7:00
> Colorado v Arizona 7:00
> Oregon v Washington 7:00
> 
> Tomorrow
> 
> Stanford v USC 1:00
> Oregon State v Washington State 7:00


Going to the Stanford vs USC game.


----------



## turftoe

Will be very interesting to see how that one plays out... big test for both sides... clearly both have talent up top, I’m curious to see how the battle in the midfield plays out to set up and/or service that talent up top... could be a difference maker in this one...


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Virginia looking like a contender this year!


Their game against Duke will tell the tale.  They look too weak defensively and a lot of their goals are against weaker defensive teams that try to play them straight up.  Against Florida State and Boston College their defense will be exposed.  They skip UNC this year (which hurts their RPI but helps their record).  They are going to have to beat Florida State twice and UNC once in order to get a #1 seed and if they are on the road against Stanford, UCLA or U$C they will lose....


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Going to the Stanford vs USC game.


I think that it will be 2-1 Stanford.  Maybe 3-2.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that it will be 2-1 Stanford.  Maybe 3-2.


Yes expect it to be close. Hoping for an exciting one too.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Their game against Duke will tell the tale.  They look too weak defensively and a lot of their goals are against weaker defensive teams that try to play them straight up.  Against Florida State and Boston College their defense will be exposed.  They skip UNC this year (which hurts their RPI but helps their record).  They are going to have to beat Florida State twice and UNC once in order to get a #1 seed and if they are on the road against Stanford, UCLA or U$C they will lose....


Watched Virginia last night. Good team but they don't look like the #1 team around. Duke can beat them but they have been an enigma with their inconsistency. Which Duke will show up? I agree FST will be the true test and don't see Virginia on the positive side of that match up.


----------



## beachbum

gkrent said:


> Virginia looking like a contender this year!


I agree that they are a good team and play a nice style of soccer.  Just not sure they can score against top teams.  I thought both goals weren't from creativity or one of their players beating someone but more of a lucky bounce/poor defending.


----------



## CaliKlines

beachbum said:


> I agree that they are a good team and play a nice style of soccer.  Just not sure they can score against top teams.  I thought both goals weren't from creativity or one of their players beating someone but more of a lucky bounce/poor defending.


I have to respectfully disagree...McCool's goal was the result of a solid tackle, Ordonez with a nice spin touch/dummy to McCool's strong display of individual skill. Then Ordonez took advantage of a horrible back pass with a great touch to the far post/side netting. Virginia is definitely in the conversation, but they usually are, year in and year out. However, I still think the Heels are going to be the favorite coming out of the ACC this year, once they get everyone healthy and on board. They have been short handed much of the season to this point...


----------



## Dubs

@MAP, I'm watching ASU for the first time and they have some interesting/skilled players as you mentioned previously.  However, as you also said, their D is suspect which is coming to bite them in the ass.  Utah not bad either, but also have defensive issues.  I guess that's why it's tied and going into OT


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Congrats to Pepperdine on the win today, and to the winning goal scorer, @speedkills's daughter.
Tough to go overseas and come back and get a W.
That kid has overcome so much, and is everything we all want our kids to be.
Made my day when I logged on and saw that she scored the winning goal today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats to Pepperdine on the win today, and to the winning goal scorer, @speedkills's daughter.
> Tough to go overseas and come back and get a W.
> That kid has overcome so much, and is everything we all want our kids to be.
> Made my day when I logged on and saw that she scored the winning goal today.


Ooops, yesterday.
Been busy.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats to Pepperdine on the win today, and to the winning goal scorer, @speedkills's daughter.
> Tough to go overseas and come back and get a W.
> That kid has overcome so much, and is everything we all want our kids to be.
> Made my day when I logged on and saw that she scored the winning goal today.


Thanks Brother! The kid is tough. She’s grinding out there.


----------



## Swoosh

ASU 2 - Utah 2

Doesn't help either team.  Utah drops 10 spots in the RPI with this tie.  ASU remains irrelevant.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal beats UCLA. 

The win by Portland over Cal looks good for WCC.

Cal sat back and countered entire game.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Wow Cal takes down UCLA


----------



## Fact

Cal 2- UCLA 1
UCLA is definitely the better team of players but they were outcoached and Cal players play smart.  Made the game boring in the second half thou with Cal sitting back.


----------



## Swoosh

Cal makes the statement.  UCLA without a cutting edge player since Mace graduated.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Cal makes the statement.  UCLA without a cutting edge player since Mace graduated.


UCLA could not finish.  Cromwell’s only mistake was allowing Kim to get free and run at times 1 v 1.  That killed them in the end.


----------



## turftoe

Oregon goes down 2-1 vs Washington


----------



## SoccerMom05

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA could not finish.  Cromwell’s only mistake was allowing Kim to get free and run at times 1 v 1.  That killed them in the end.


17 Corners for UCLA and couldn’t finish on any of their corners. Finishing was definitely the issue. Luca Deza from Cal was fire!


----------



## dk_b

SoccerMom05 said:


> 17 Corners by UCLA and couldn’t finish on any of their corners. Finishing was definitely the issue. Luca Deza from Cal was fire!


I mentioned a while back - more than once - that Cal would be different this year because they have an elite gk (which means everyone plays better - more confident, can take more chances). Add a year of maturity to the Jrs and they can compete with anyone. The only question I had after non-league was whether the relatively weak schedule would have them ready. Well, I think that was answered.  UCLA is going to blow out most teams if they get 17 corners but Cal’s D shut down the shooting lanes and they knew they could take chances because AA had their backs.


----------



## Justus

USC is #1.  UCLA has no GANAS.  Very disappointing.  Go Trojans!!!!!


----------



## push_up

MAP wont show his bitch azz face to this forum until the kneelers win again and he can tell us how good they are.  BTW, his DD got lit up.


----------



## GKDAD

Love  all the PAC 12 matchups.    How about Michigan at top of Big 10 having never conceded more than one goal.   Starting to get some RPI respect!   Go Blue!!


----------



## Swoosh

Watching an absolute clinic by Macario, now the best midfielder in college soccer.


----------



## full90

Swoosh said:


> Watching an absolute clinic by Macario, now the best midfielder in college soccer.


She’d be the best at whatever position they put her. She’s just so so good. 

UCLA needs a 9. Their midfielders and attackers are all the same player. Top class for sure but no game breaking goal scorer. Lucy bronze a huge addition of back line. I really like her game. 

Good start (soccer excitement wise) for what should be a phenom pac 12 slate.


----------



## SoccerMom05

Swoosh said:


> Watching an absolute clinic by Macario, now the best midfielder in college soccer.


Cat is an absolute stud. Also a fan of Kiki (23). Maddie #3 did her thing as well. Stanford played simple beautiful soccer. WTG Stanford


----------



## Imtired

Swoosh said:


> Watching an absolute clinic by Macario, now the best midfielder in college soccer.


She is also a first-class act as a human being.  No cliquey or prima donna attitude.     I enjoyed watching her score on that beautiful free-kick against Santa Clara and then turn to run and high five the bench players who had been cheering her on.  Her way of saying "we're all an important of this team".   That's class.


----------



## SoccerMom05

Imtired said:


> She is also a first-class act as a human being.  No cliquey or prima donna attitude.     I enjoyed watching her score on that beautiful free-kick against Santa Clara and then turn to run and high five the bench players who had been cheering her on.  Her way of saying "we're all an important of this team".   That's class.


She truly is. Took the time to take pictures with our girls and was very sweet. Alot of the Stanford girls were very down to earth and also very sweet to our girls. Cat deserves a spot on the National Team..


----------



## LASTMAN14

Swoosh said:


> Watching an absolute clinic by Macario, now the best midfielder in college soccer.


In the first half M sliced and diced. Watching her live was way to much fun.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SoccerMom05 said:


> Cat is an absolute stud. Also a fan of Kiki (23). Maddie #3 did her thing as well. Stanford played simple beautiful soccer. WTG Stanford


As a defender and parent of two defenders Kiki plays that position wonderfully. She has so many facets to her game.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SoccerMom05 said:


> She truly is. Took the time to take pictures with our girls and was very sweet. Alot of the Stanford girls were very down to earth and also very sweet to our girls. Cat deserves a spot on the National Team..


I believe she will as she is going through the process of becoming a citizen. Imagine Lavelle and Macario in midfield. Its like having Xavi Hernandez and Andres Inesta. Sick.


----------



## Soccerfan2

LASTMAN14 said:


> I believe she will as she is going through the process of becoming a citizen. Imagine Lavelle and Macario in midfield. Its like having Xavi Hernandez and Andres Inesta. Sick.


She is my favorite college player to watch!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccerfan2 said:


> She is my favorite college player to watch!


Honestly, she was a class above. Especially in the first half.


----------



## Soccerfan2

LASTMAN14 said:


> Honestly, she was a class above. Especially in the first half.


She really is!


----------



## SoccerMom05

LASTMAN14 said:


> I believe she will as she is going through the process of becoming a citizen. Imagine Lavelle and Macario in midfield. Its like having Xavi Hernandez and Andres Inesta. Sick.


My girls also are defenders and Kiki played beautifully and smart. That’s why we waited around for pictures.. YES! Can’t wait to watch that. A true dreamer story. When game ended they were iced up. Stanford did lose some steam in second half but that’s  when their Defense shut it down and worked.. A great game to watch live. Good luck to all, stay healthy


----------



## surfrider

full90 said:


> She’d be the best at whatever position they put her. She’s just so so good.
> 
> UCLA needs a 9. Their midfielders and attackers are all the same player. Top class for sure but no game breaking goal scorer. Lucy bronze a huge addition of back line. I really like her game.
> 
> Good start (soccer excitement wise) for what should be a phenom pac 12 slate.


Pretty sure you are mistaking Lucy Bronze wit Lucy Parker.  Bronze=top 5 in the world. Parker=top 5 Pac-12   Great player non the less. Fun watching the pac this year with no stress


----------



## Justus

LASTMAN14 said:


> As a defender and parent of two defenders Kiki plays that position wonderfully. She has so many facets to her game.


The only thing you defend is The Girls DA, Kicker and Maps


----------



## LASTMAN14

Justus said:


> The only thing you defend is The Girls DA, Kicker and Maps


Wrong. The list of those who I support is much longer. Obviously your not on it. And I support my kids which you are stating I do not. That's classless.


----------



## soccer661

Per Chris Henderson (eastern time zone):

Fourteen Top 60 RPI showdowns in the world of NCAA WoSo today.


----------



## full90

surfrider said:


> Pretty sure you are mistaking Lucy Bronze wit Lucy Parker.  Bronze=top 5 in the world. Parker=top 5 Pac-12   Great player non the less. Fun watching the pac this year with no stress


Haha yes thanks! Old brain. I also realized I didn’t mention mia fishel up top for UCLA. She is so talented and could be that physical dominating 9 for them. I like her game a lot. 

Does UCLA have some injuries to freshman contributors? Or is there mega recruiting class this next year?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justus said:


> The only thing you defend is The Girls DA, Kicker and Maps


I don’t need to be defended!


----------



## sirfootyalot

full90 said:


> Haha yes thanks! Old brain. I also realized I didn’t mention mia fishel up top for UCLA. She is so talented and could be that physical dominating 9 for them. I like her game a lot.
> 
> Does UCLA have some injuries to freshman contributors? Or is there mega recruiting class this next year?


Idk how good they will be but they will be deep for sure. They have 12 or 13 incoming players for 2020 so they will have 38 or 39 players. 
It’s interesting to compare that with schools like FSU who carries only 21 and Stanford with 25 players.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

2019 looks like the year of parity until some of the elite teams can solve the sit back and counter defense
more  consistently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SoccerMom05 said:


> My girls also are defenders and Kiki played beautifully and smart. That’s why we waited around for pictures.. YES! Can’t wait to watch that. A true dreamer story. When game ended they were iced up. Stanford did lose some steam in second half but that’s  when their Defense shut it down and worked.. A great game to watch live. Good luck to all, stay healthy


What does “a true dreamer story” mean?


----------



## GKDAD

Michigan  with 0-0 tie today.   Indiana playing a 5 back.  Tough to crack!   Big Ten has a lot of parity chasing Conference tournament spots!  Every point counts   Go Blue!


----------



## full90

sirfootyalot said:


> Idk how good they will be but they will be deep for sure. They have 12 or 13 incoming players for 2020 so they will have 38 or 39 players.
> It’s interesting to compare that with schools like FSU who carries only 21 and Stanford with 25 players.



They will not carry that many. They will gently but firmly show some players that their college dreams will be realized elsewhere.


----------



## Soccer43

Not sure how “gently” that will go.  I can’t imagine having your dreams crushed ever feels gentle.


----------



## Fact

sirfootyalot said:


> Idk how good they will be but they will be deep for sure. They have 12 or 13 incoming players for 2020 so they will have 38 or 39 players.
> It’s interesting to compare that with schools like FSU who carries only 21 and Stanford with 25 players.


Remember thou that UCLA has to carry AYSO Allstars on the roster for a year to get around accepting bribes.


----------



## Fact

Where is @Map?   Dreams crushed? LOL.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Justus said:


> USC is #1.  UCLA has no GANAS.  Very disappointing.  Go Trojans!!!!!


Well that was short lived...


----------



## Justus

The Outlaw said:


> Well that was short lived...


I know.  It's the smart one's in Palo Alto or maybe VA #1 now?  Go Pac 12 and maybe, just maybe my beloved Bruins will get their act together and win out.  Pac 12 is deep and I bet the NCAA Woman's champs will be from the Pac 12   What a game that was Duke vs VA.  I'm watching woman's college soccer for the first time ever this year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Fact said:


> Where is @Map?   Dreams crushed? LOL.


I think @MakeAPlay is practicing great emotional intelligence and waiting a few days to process things before commenting. I am confident we’ll eventually hear from him and he’ll have some well thought out insight on the match.

Yeah, it sucks to lose, especially in the conference opener and especially to Cal but UCLA’s season is far from over. No matter what happens from here on out, they’ll be in the dance and make some noise. As we all know, it’s not how you start but how you finish.


----------



## Imtired

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think @MakeAPlay is practicing great emotional intelligence and waiting a few days to process things before commenting. I am confident we’ll eventually hear from him and he’ll have some well thought out insight on the match.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks to lose, especially in the conference opener and especially to Cal but UCLA’s season is far from over. No matter what happens from here on out, they’ll be in the dance and make some noise. As we all know, it’s not how you start but how you finish.


Exactly what I was going to say.   Losing a close one is sometimes the best thing that can happen to a team.  I for one am excited to see so many strong teams in Pac-12 (and other conferences) versus one that rolls over everyone else.  It makes for more exciting soccer when any team could win on any given day.   And it keeps the players/teams on their toes, working hard to adjust and improve.


----------



## Fact

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think @MakeAPlay is practicing great emotional intelligence and waiting a few days to process things before commenting. I am confident we’ll eventually hear from him and he’ll have some well thought out insight on the match.


Insight or excuses?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Fact said:


> Insight or excuses?


The old MAP might have made excuses but I’m going to bet that the new MAP will probably be honest in his assessment. I definitely see an effort on his part to try and keep it positive.

He also watches a ton of women’s college soccer and has some great insight into other teams and players that as a novice of the game, I appreciate.


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> The old MAP might have made excuses but I’m going to bet that the new MAP will probably be honest in his assessment. I definitely see an effort on his part to try and keep it positive.
> 
> He also watches a ton of women’s college soccer and has some great insight into other teams and players that as a novice of the game, I appreciate.


Wow.  Another MAP homer.  And what is all this crap about an old and new MAP.  He threatened to beat me up a page ago. What a bunch of blather.  Here are the facts.  The mitch has picked the kneelers to win the natty three years in a row.  They have lost every year.  Their left back chokes under pressure. They wont even get there this year.  Karma is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCLA will be fine.  I’m just waiting to see which 2nd place wcc team, MTN west champ or big west champ is gonna knock cal out in the first round!


----------



## oh canada

Honest assessment:  At times in a few recent games--Pepperdine, Santa Clara, Cal---UCLA has looked tired/fatigued to me.  I'm wondering if all the travel and play over the past few months is catching up to them?  Not just going to Hawaii and Italy (or wherever they went), but several of the players played in international competitions, including World Cup.

Also, as I said previously, and as another astute poster previously wrote, they are in need of a true "9"--UVA has one, UNC has a couple and Stanford certainly has one if they play her there.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> Wow.  Another MAP homer.  And what is all this crap about an old and new MAP.  He threatened to beat me up a page ago. What a bunch of blather.  Here are the facts.  The mitch has picked the kneelers to win the natty three years in a row.  They have lost every year.  Their left back chokes under pressure. They wont even get there this year.  Karma is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


If you compare MAP’s reaction to trolls this year vs. last year, you can clearly see his response is better. Sure he threatened to beat you up but every man has his limits and you got exactly the response you were looking for.

I’ve met the man and had a few cold ones with him and he’s a good dude in person and just passionate about the sport and his daughter and her team. What do you expect?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

oh canada said:


> Honest assessment:  At times in a few recent games--Pepperdine, Santa Clara, Cal---UCLA has looked tired/fatigued to me.  I'm wondering if all the travel and play over the past few months is catching up to them?  Not just going to Hawaii and Italy (or wherever they went), but several of the players played in international competitions, including World Cup.
> 
> Also, as I said previously, and as another astute poster previously wrote, they are in need of a true "9"--UVA has one, UNC has a couple and Stanford certainly has one if they play her there.


I am certainly not a team spokesperson but your assessment may not necessarily be off the mark but some things to consider... Some teams like a tough schedule for two reasons; a better RPI and to better prepare their team for conference play and a possible tournament birth. Sure, it may be physically and mentally demanding but “iron sharpens iron”.

Secondly, what looks like exhaustion or fatigue to an outsider may be illness or injuries that some players are just choosing to play through. I think every team has some level of this happening throughout the season and it’s just what highly competitive, elite athletes do. There will be plenty of time to rest when the season is over.

I personally am more excited about this season than any other. Sure, the top teams are still at or near the top, but I think the season thus far has shown that anybody can truly beat anybody “on any given day”. By tournament time, the usual suspects will be there but I think a few mid majors have a chance to go deep into the tournament. Obviously, there’s a significant piece of luck that plays a factor as well so anything can happen but I am hopeful we’ll see more competitive games and less lopsided wins as the season progresses.


----------



## Justus

SpeedK1llz said:


> I am certainly not a team spokesperson but your assessment may not necessarily be off the mark but some things to consider... Some teams like a tough schedule for two reasons; a better RPI and to better prepare their team for conference play and a possible tournament birth. Sure, it may be physically and mentally demanding but “iron sharpens iron”.
> 
> Secondly, what looks like exhaustion or fatigue to an outsider may be illness or injuries that some players are just choosing to play through. I think every team has some level of this happening throughout the season and it’s just what highly competitive, elite athletes do. There will be plenty of time to rest when the season is over.
> 
> I personally am more excited about this season than any other. Sure, the top teams are still at or near the top, but I think the season thus far has shown that anybody can truly beat anybody “on any given day”. By tournament time, the usual suspects will be there but I think a few mid majors have a chance to go deep into the tournament. Obviously, there’s a significant piece of luck that plays a factor as well so anything can happen but I am hopeful we’ll see more competitive games and less lopsided wins as the season progresses.


Also, getting admitted into UCLA is "winning" for many of the 30+YNT players.  UCLA is the hardest school to get into according to many. Some committ as Fr and Soph in HS and try not to get hurt for three years.  Then they show up and can't get into the game.  Not sure how you can get better if you don't play that much.  I like FSU with 21 players.  No excuses for anyone playing D1 at UCLA.  MJ played with 103 and made it happen.  If you're injured, please don't "choose" to play through when you have 18+ YNT on the bench ready to have impact.  BTW, very nice goal ur dd had the other day


----------



## outside!

Was gone for  a bit. On Friday, CSUF had a 3-0 lead, only to end 3-3 versus USF.

USF has a turf field, you would think a NorCal school could have grass. I think D1 soccer players deserve grass fields.


----------



## turftoe

Thursday:

Oregon at Colorado
Oregon State at Utah

UCLA at Arizona
USC at Arizona State

Washington State at Stanford
Washington at Cal

Saturday:

BYU at Santa Clara
Portland at Pepperdine
San Francisco at St. Mary’s
San Diego at Gonzaga
Pacific at LMU

Thursday 
Long Beach State at Cal Poly
UC Davis at Fullerton 
Riverside at Irvine
CSUN at Hawaii


----------



## eastbaysoccer

good Thing for the mid
Majors is they only have to play 11 YNT players at a time and if the coach elects to play with hurt or fatigued YNT players  then its even better.


turftoe said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Oregon at Colorado
> Oregon State at Utah
> 
> UCLA at Arizona
> USC at Arizona State
> 
> Washington State at Stanford
> Washington at Cal
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> BYU at Santa Clara
> Portland at Pepperdine
> San Francisco at St. Mary’s
> San Diego at Gonzaga
> Pacific at LMU


BYU 2-1 over SC
Pepp 2-1 over Portland
1-1 tie USF @ SMC
Gonzaga 3-1 over USD
1-1 tie Pacific/Loyola


----------



## sirfootyalot

Pepperdine - Portland game will be interesting and massive for both teams. Excited to see how that will play out


----------



## gkrent

turftoe said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> BYU at Santa Clara
> Portland at Pepperdine


I will be observing the live stats for both these game from the water...Great Pacific Airshow is taking precedence this weekend!


----------



## beachbum

full90 said:


> Haha yes thanks! Old brain. I also realized I didn’t mention mia fishel up top for UCLA. She is so talented and could be that physical dominating 9 for them. I like her game a lot.
> 
> Does UCLA have some injuries to freshman contributors? Or is there mega recruiting class this next year?


They have the number 1, 2020 recruiting class.  I have seen many of them play and they are flat out studs, but that doesn't always seem to translate.  Penn State has number 1 class this year with 4 or 5 studs and they are playing but PSU not great so far this year.


----------



## beachbum

push_up said:


> Wow.  Another MAP homer.  And what is all this crap about an old and new MAP.  He threatened to beat me up a page ago. What a bunch of blather.  Here are the facts.  The mitch has picked the kneelers to win the natty three years in a row.  They have lost every year.  Their left back chokes under pressure. They wont even get there this year.  Karma is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


That's because your a douche, stop talking shit about these young athletes.  Pick your fight with MAP, leave his daughter out of it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sirfootyalot said:


> Pepperdine - Portland game will be interesting and massive for both teams. Excited to see how that will play out


If Portland wants to be in the conversation they have to beat Pepperdine,  no small feat in their house.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> If Portland wants to be in the conversation they have to beat Pepperdine,  no small feat in their house.


The reality is if any of these teams want to make the tournament outside of BYU and Santa Clara, they are going to have to win the conference title and get the auto bid. That will require a run of the table with no losses and probably no ties. No easy task.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Justus said:


> Also, getting admitted into UCLA is "winning" for many of the 30+YNT players.  UCLA is the hardest school to get into according to many. Some committ as Fr and Soph in HS and try not to get hurt for three years.  Then they show up and can't get into the game.  Not sure how you can get better if you don't play that much.  I like FSU with 21 players.  No excuses for anyone playing D1 at UCLA.  MJ played with 103 and made it happen.  If you're injured, please don't "choose" to play through when you have 18+ YNT on the bench ready to have impact.  BTW, very nice goal ur dd had the other day


Not a lot of YNT players on mid major teams last time I checked so players On those teams just have to push through whatever adversity they are facing.

Thank you for recognizing my DDs goal however, she was just on the back end of a beautiful counterattack and some excellent passing from her teammates. One of the best sequences I’ve seen from our squad all year. Hopefully more to come ;-)


----------



## Justus

SpeedK1llz said:


> Not a lot of YNT players on mid major teams last time I checked so players On those teams just have to push through whatever adversity they are facing.
> 
> Thank you for recognizing my DDs goal however, she was just on the back end of a beautiful counterattack and some excellent passing from her teammates. One of the best sequences I’ve seen from our squad all year. Hopefully more to come ;-)


I have a friend who teaches there.  Great coach, great school and awesome location.  Not for my dd but I would have been proud if she went there to play soccer or just study


----------



## Dos Equis

beachbum said:


> They have the number 1, 2020 recruiting class.  I have seen many of them play and they are flat out studs, but that doesn't always seem to translate.  Penn State has number 1 class this year with 4 or 5 studs and they are playing but PSU not great so far this year.


Yes, there are some stud athletes, but even if you consider TopDrawer rankings a fair arbiter, a large number of the players in the very impressive 2020 UCLA recruiting class are not accustomed to the style of soccer that UCLA has played under AC. They have played a more "athletic" style.  Some will adapt and thrive.  But I expect that large class might, in part, reflect AC both taking some risks and hedging her bets that not all will be impact players in her system (and/or against PAC-12 level competition). Just one theory.


----------



## Fact

SpeedK1llz said:


> If you compare MAP’s reaction to trolls this year vs. last year, you can clearly see his response is better. Sure he threatened to beat you up but every man has his limits and you got exactly the response you were looking for.
> 
> I’ve met the man and had a few cold ones with him and he’s a good dude in person and just passionate about the sport and his daughter and her team. What do you expect?


Have you seen his criminal record?  Getting in a fight at his dd’s 6th grade graduation.  Absolutely amazing!


----------



## push_up

Fact said:


> Have you seen his criminal record?  Getting in a fight at his dd’s 6th grade graduation.  Absolutely amazing!


There you go.  Making the snowflakes upset with a fact. How dare you!

Dont forget assaulting a grandmother in a wheelchair.  Has anyone tried to get that mugshot?  We all know how well rehabilitation works with criminals.  Ha ha.


----------



## abfool

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think @MakeAPlay is practicing great emotional intelligence and waiting a few days to process things before commenting. I am confident we’ll eventually hear from him and he’ll have some well thought out insight on the match.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks to lose, especially in the conference opener and especially to Cal but UCLA’s season is far from over. No matter what happens from here on out, they’ll be in the dance and make some noise. As we all know, it’s not how you start but how you finish.


The words, MAP and emotional intelligence, together constitute an oxymoron.

If emotional intelligence is an oxy-, then MAP is a _____


----------



## Abdul

SpeedK1llz said:


> The old MAP might have made excuses but I’m going to bet that the new MAP will probably be honest in his assessment. I definitely see an effort on his part to try and keep it positive.
> 
> He also watches a ton of women’s college soccer and has some great insight into other teams and players that as a novice of the game, I appreciate.


He’s a bully who impersonated as a woman on this board so Dominic wouldn’t throw him out. It will be nice when his kid graduates...hopefully he can embarrass her in her other endeavors. UCLA is full of him...time to move on. Parents on that team can’t stand being around him or his loud mouth wife #2.


----------



## Fact

Abdul said:


> He’s a bully who impersonated as a woman on this board so Dominic wouldn’t throw him out. It will be nice when his kid graduates...hopefully he can embarrass her in her other endeavors. UCLA is full of him...time to move on. Parents on that team can’t stand being around him or his loud mouth wife #2.


And let’s not forget that before this site crashed, he threatened Devon??? with his size 13 up his a#$.  A threat I thought was very real and started a conversation with Dom in which he insulted Dom’s family and DID in fact get him thrown off the site.

Maybe he can find a golf forum to embarrass his son (that’s his sport right ?)

I could not agree more with the term Bully”. That is exactly what he is.  I may seem harass at times but it is only because I refuse to let bully’s intimidate people.


----------



## Dos Equis

All this talk of MAP -- it appears quite a few people either miss MAP, or are quite obsessed.  If you do indeed believe MAP a bully, the best way to starve one is to deny them the oxygen of attention.  

Let's talk D1 soccer, not D1 soccer parents.


----------



## turftoe

Back to what’s coming....

Thursday:

Oregon at Colorado
Oregon State at Utah

UCLA at Arizona
USC at Arizona State

Washington State at Stanford
Washington at Cal

Saturday:

BYU at Santa Clara
Portland at Pepperdine
San Francisco at St. Mary’s
San Diego at Gonzaga
Pacific at LMU

Thursday
Long Beach State at Cal Poly
UC Davis at Fullerton
Riverside at Irvine
CSUN at Hawaii

The Pac-12  Games are, for early in the season of conference play, super important in setting a lot of these teams on the course of finishing higher in the standings and getting into the NCAA… For example, the Oregon and Colorado game, Colorado had a very good preseason And will be off to a great conference start if they get this win, however Oregon also had a good preseason, but dropped their game Thursday at Washington (they had chances to get that one) and really needs this game to get back on course to where they want to go.

Huge game for Pepperdine and Portland, Pepperdine has two incredibly impressive preseason wins, along with a couple of head scratcher losses… Perhaps this game points a little bit into which way they end up going…

Clearly the BYU Santa Clara game is a monster for them… And Washington State has a big chance to make a statement against Stanford...

Obviously there are other big games listed above, but these are just a few that caught my eye.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

turftoe said:


> Back to what’s coming....
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Oregon at Colorado
> Oregon State at Utah
> 
> UCLA at Arizona
> USC at Arizona State
> 
> Washington State at Stanford
> Washington at Cal
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> BYU at Santa Clara
> Portland at Pepperdine
> San Francisco at St. Mary’s
> San Diego at Gonzaga
> Pacific at LMU
> 
> Thursday
> Long Beach State at Cal Poly
> UC Davis at Fullerton
> Riverside at Irvine
> CSUN at Hawaii
> 
> The Pac-12  Games are, for early in the season of conference play, super important in setting a lot of these teams on the course of finishing higher in the standings and getting into the NCAA… For example, the Oregon and Colorado game, Colorado had a very good preseason And will be off to a great conference start if they get this win, however Oregon also had a good preseason, but dropped their game Thursday at Washington (they had chances to get that one) and really needs this game to get back on course to where they want to go.
> 
> Huge game for Pepperdine and Portland, Pepperdine has two incredibly impressive preseason wins, along with a couple of head scratcher losses… Perhaps this game points a little bit into which way they end up going…
> 
> Clearly the BYU Santa Clara game is a monster for them… And Washington State has a big chance to make a statement against Stanford...
> 
> Obviously there are other big games listed above, but these are just a few that caught my eye.


Yeah lots of pivotal matchups this weekend. The Pepp loss to SLO is the nail in our RPI coffin. Pepp has Portland Saturday followed by BYU in Provo the following Wednesday. Pepp has to run the table and win the conference championship to get the auto bid or we’ll be on the outside looking in for a second straight year.

Like Pepp, Santa Clara has been inconsistent but they always bring their best come conference season. The two teams that won’t be in the title hunt but can absolutely ruin somebody else chances are Portland and USF. They’ve both had some huge wins against top 25 teams so definitely cannot sleep on them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Fact @sirfootyalot @abfool and any of you other bitches that want to talk shit.  Give me a call right now 760-249-2798.

Unless you are a punk ass bitch and are just talking shit like the peons that you are.  I am available the rest of the day.   Don't be a bitch.  Call if you aren't a pussy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Cal makes the statement.  UCLA without a cutting edge player since Mace graduated.


Not true.  Please rewatch the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> MAP wont show his bitch azz face to this forum until the kneelers win again and he can tell us how good they are.  BTW, his DD got lit up.



Call me then pussy . 760-249-2798.  You clearly didn't see my kid's InStat numbers because she was 6th in the rankings.  Call me bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> I mentioned a while back - more than once - that Cal would be different this year because they have an elite gk (which means everyone plays better - more confident, can take more chances). Add a year of maturity to the Jrs and they can compete with anyone. The only question I had after non-league was whether the relatively weak schedule would have them ready. Well, I think that was answered.  UCLA is going to blow out most teams if they get 17 corners but Cal’s D shut down the shooting lanes and they knew they could take chances because AA had their backs.


Both of Cal's goals were on errors and InStat reflects that.  No need to explain it but I would bet anyone who wants to lose money that UCLA will go much farther than Cal in the tournament.  No worries.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Some of you maggots must really have no life.  If you want to talk shit about me.  Say it directly to me and find out what will happen.  760-249-2798.

Call me or keep looking like a bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> All this talk of MAP -- it appears quite a few people either miss MAP, or are quite obsessed.  If you do indeed believe MAP a bully, the best way to starve one is to deny them the oxygen of attention.
> 
> Let's talk D1 soccer, not D1 soccer parents.


They clearly are obsessed with me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

abfool said:


> The words, MAP and emotional intelligence, together constitute an oxymoron.
> 
> If emotional intelligence is an oxy-, then MAP is a _____



Why post under your alternate name coward?


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> That's because your a douche, stop talking shit about these young athletes.  Pick your fight with MAP, leave his daughter out of it.



He is a coward and a pedophile.  That is why.  He doesn't want me to tap him on the shoulder and kick the shit out of him so he continues to be a bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> There you go.  Making the snowflakes upset with a fact. How dare you!
> 
> Dont forget assaulting a grandmother in a wheelchair.  Has anyone tried to get that mugshot?  We all know how well rehabilitation works with criminals.  Ha ha.


Your Google skills are weak.  Your lies are hilarious.  The only person who got assaulted has already apologized for putting his face in front of my fist.  I am not broke like you so I can afford a great attorney.  I think that I was in jail for 5 or 6 hours.  I'd spend a month in jail if you would just call me from an unblocked number and I will do the rest.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> He is a coward and a pedophile.  That is why.  He doesn't want me to tap him on the shoulder and kick the shit out of him so he continues to be a bitch.


The only convict posting on this forum is you.  Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Some of you maggots must really have no life.  If you want to talk shit about me.  Say it directly to me and find out what will happen.  760-249-2798.
> 
> Call me or keep looking like a bitch.


Always resorting to violence. I guess Push Up is right about rehabilitation of criminals.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Your Google skills are weak.  Your lies are hilarious.  The only person who got assaulted has already apologized for putting his face in front of my fist.  I am not broke like you so I can afford a great attorney.  I think that I was in jail for 5 or 6 hours.  I'd spend a month in jail if you would just call me from an unblocked number and I will do the rest.


And you're proud of being in jail?


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> He is a coward and a pedophile.  That is why.  He doesn't want me to tap him on the shoulder and kick the shit out of him so he continues to be a bitch.


More violence...


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Both of Cal's goals were on errors and InStat reflects that.  No need to explain it but I would bet anyone who wants to lose money that UCLA will go much farther than Cal in the tournament.  No worries.


And with the excuses.


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> Both of Cal's goals were on errors and InStat reflects that.  No need to explain it but I would bet anyone who wants to lose money that UCLA will go much farther than Cal in the tournament.  No worries.


I don't doubt that - and nothing in my comment suggested otherwise.  UCLA was the dominant team in that game (17 corners is evidence of that) but Cal deserves credit for shutting down the good opportunities (and Cal had the good fortune of a solid crossbar).  UCLA will almost certainly finish higher in the Pac12 than Cal will and has a better chance to go deep into the tourney.  But give me a good defense and an elite GK and you can have results like this one (even with UCLA's mistakes, in another game like this, they might win 6-2).  And a good defense and an elite GK also means that a team that struggled last year can be well-positioned for a good season.

I am a fan of both teams and enjoy watching them for different reasons.  Heck, I started watching this game at about midnight because I did not want to learn the result on social media.  Excited to see how the Pac12 season unfolds - it will be over before we know it and even if we can get pretty close to guessing the standings, it will be a run ride to see how the teams get there.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal capitalized on their chances.  UCLA had MANY chances.  Again UCLA will be fine.  Likely will advance to the 3rd round and if history repeats itself cal will get knocked out in round 1.

Pepp and SC needs  to win all out. 

Only BYU goes if they come in second. 

Bad news is Pepperdine and SC both play a HOT BYU


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> Give me a call right now 760-249-2798


I just called MAP. 

Turns out he didn't want to talk. 

Not sure why though. I was trying to tell him timeshares can only go up in value and I had some great deals. 

Oh well his loss. But I did call so I guess I am not a p**sy


----------



## SpeedK1llz

UCLA down 0-1 at the half...


----------



## Justus

SpeedK1llz said:


> UCLA down 0-1 at the half...


Is there NIT version for girls soccer?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

AZ up 2-0.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> AZ up 2-0.


3-0 final. Wow.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

dk_b said:


> 3-0 final. Wow.


What the heck is going on? This season is crazy!


----------



## Fact

What an insane night of women’s college soccer.  I did not see any of the games  but really 3-0 UCLA losing.  Can someone explain what happened?  My 12 year old niece said in the UW CAL game it just looked like Cal was not even trying.  And Fullerton Davis 4-0?  No disrespect to Outside but was it suppose to be that lopsided?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Parity and inconsistency are two words that explain this season thus far.  Expect some crazy stuff to go down tomorrow in the WCC.


----------



## Justus

SpeedK1llz said:


> What the heck is going on? This season is crazy!


First off, this is my first year getting into woman's college soccer.  I was cocky the last two years thinking my kid was going to skip all this and go make million$ playing overseas....lol.  I must say this is way cool and very exciting  

I think I figured out what's going on.  It's not that crazy.  
From Coach AC, “I think we need to start better,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We had a really sluggish, slow first half, and we continue to give up soft goals. *Other* *teams just seem to care more right now as far as their effort and their presence.”*

Also, UCLA recruits all the top players around the world (kind of sucks for the local talent in Cali and the USA). Against Arizona this year, my Bruins were without Micah and Fleming, as well as freshman midfielder Rachel Lowe – all three players received calls up to their respective national teams.  Not easy to lose GK and CM.  If UCLA can just care more they will take it all the way to the promise land.  That attitude can be changed and I believe it will.  However, time is running out.  How many more loses can UCLA afford to lose and still make the playoffs?​


----------



## Fact

Justus said:


> First off, this is my first year getting into woman's college soccer.  I was cocky the last two years thinking my kid was going to skip all this and go make million$ playing overseas....lol.  I must say this is way cool and very exciting
> 
> I think I figured out what's going on.  It's not that crazy.
> From Coach AC, “I think we need to start better,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We had a really sluggish, slow first half, and we continue to give up soft goals. *Other* *teams just seem to care more right now as far as their effort and their presence.”*
> 
> Also, UCLA recruits all the top players around the world (kind of sucks for the local talent in Cali and the USA). Against Arizona this year, my Bruins were without Micah and Fleming, as well as freshman midfielder Rachel Lowe – all three players received calls up to their respective national teams.  Not easy to lose GK and CM.  If UCLA can just care more they will take it all the way to the promise land.  That attitude can be changed and I believe it will.  However, time is running out.  How many more loses can UCLA afford to lose and still make the playoffs?​


Wow EJ some good info. I did not know that they were missing players.  But the problem I have with that excuse is that their bench can beat most National Teams.  Cromwell should be developing her players and therefore her team as a whole.  You can’t win a National Championship with just 11 players. A great coach is able to adapt to hurt/missing players.  To me that excuse is just plain poor sportsmanship.


----------



## outside!

Fact said:


> And Fullerton Davis 4-0?  No disrespect to Outside but was it suppose to be that lopsided?


It could have been more. Forwards Atlanta Primus and Haley Brown with Maddie Bennet at outside mid have been on fire and are backed up by a solid team. I am positive my vuvuzela skills helped also.


----------



## turftoe

Oregon 2
Colorado 2

Colorado was ahead 2-0 at home, Ducks showed some grit and came back.

Washington 1
Cal 0

Washington has some key pieces and may surprise some who aren’t ready to go.

Oregon State 1
Utah 1

USC 2
Arizona State 1

Good road win, take it and get outta town.

Arizona 3
UCLA 0

Not sure what happened here, missed this one... I know a couple players were out, but the depth they have and talent that still remained on the pitch makes for a bit of a head scratcher here

Stanford 5
Washington State 0

Cardinal clinical in sending WSU away after Cougars coming in looking to make a statement.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Justus said:


> First off, this is my first year getting into woman's college soccer.  I was cocky the last two years thinking my kid was going to skip all this and go make million$ playing overseas....lol.  I must say this is way cool and very exciting
> 
> I think I figured out what's going on.  It's not that crazy.
> From Coach AC, “I think we need to start better,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We had a really sluggish, slow first half, and we continue to give up soft goals. *Other* *teams just seem to care more right now as far as their effort and their presence.”*
> 
> Also, UCLA recruits all the top players around the world (kind of sucks for the local talent in Cali and the USA). Against Arizona this year, my Bruins were without Micah and Fleming, as well as freshman midfielder Rachel Lowe – all three players received calls up to their respective national teams.  Not easy to lose GK and CM.  If UCLA can just care more they will take it all the way to the promise land.  That attitude can be changed and I believe it will.  However, time is running out.  How many more loses can UCLA afford to lose and still make the playoffs?​


All excellent points. I know you said it, as did others, but it cannot be stated enough. The depth of UCLA’s bench is staggering. I get it isn’t as simple as that as players need time to get to know each other on the field, build chemistry, etc. but good night! There are a lot of teams out there who would kill to have some of UCLA’s bench players as their starters.

Will be interesting to see how the team bounces back on Sunday.


----------



## Dubs

Cal was definitely on the back foot most of the game but should've scored quite a few times...., but then again so should've UW.  Cal was never first to the ball or even second ball and hence the outcome.  Unless they come out fired up to play like they did UCLA, then these are the results.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> Cal was definitely on the back foot most of the game but should've scored quite a few times...., but then again so should've UW.  Cal was never first to the ball or even second ball and hence the outcome.  Unless they come out fired up to play like they did UCLA, then these are the results.


I was really bummed to miss that game (I live close).  Great win for retiring UW coach, Lesle Gallimore, a real pioneer in the women's game (who, while an undergrad at Cal, pretty much started that program).


----------



## beachbum

Watched CU vs OU.  CU was clearly the better team and had ample opportunities to put that game away including in OT.  They played a lot of subs and got punished when they were in and it probably cost them the W.   Watched part of the Stanford vs WSU and in the first 10-15 minutes i thought it was going to be a good game but after the first 10-15 as Turf said it was a clinic, turned it off in second half.  Did anyone see the UCLA vs UA game.  Did UA outplay UCLA or was it just a weird, every shot that UA took went in?


----------



## gkrent

Fact said:


> What an insane night of women’s college soccer.  I did not see any of the games  but really 3-0 UCLA losing.  Can someone explain what happened?  My 12 year old niece said in the UW CAL game it just looked like Cal was not even trying.  And Fullerton Davis 4-0?  No disrespect to Outside but was it suppose to be that lopsided?


Fullerton is way better than Davis.  This result is no surprise.


----------



## gkrent

Justus said:


> Against Arizona this year, my Bruins were without Micah and Fleming, as well as freshman midfielder Rachel Lowe – all three players received calls up to their respective national teams.  Not easy to lose GK and CM.  ​


Their backup keeper is just as good as their starter, IMHO, if not stronger in some areas.  Further, while missing Fleming is a bummer, they have enough strong midfielders to make up for her missing. 

One the other hand, I bet AC is kicking herself for not making a better offer to JT on Arizona ;-)


----------



## gkrent

beachbum said:


> Did anyone see the UCLA vs UA game.  Did UA outplay UCLA or was it just a weird, every shot that UA took went in?


Let's just say that UA has an excellent counter.  I would not say they outplayed UCLA.


----------



## Justus

gkrent said:


> Their backup keeper is just as good as their starter, IMHO, if not stronger in some areas.  Further, while missing Fleming is a bummer, they have enough strong midfielders to make up for her missing.
> 
> One the other hand, I bet AC is kicking herself for not making a better offer to JT on Arizona ;-)


The #1 job for a coach IMHO is to get the team fired up and to *care* about playing the game we all love to watch.  Only one way to do get that message across.  If I was coach and I saw some not care, they would find the bench quickly.  No excuses for UCLA!!!!


----------



## push_up

gkrent said:


> Let's just say that UA has an excellent counter.  I would not say they outplayed UCLA.


3 to 0 and you say they did not get outplayed.  OMG you are a fool.


----------



## Justus

push_up said:


> 3 to 0 and you say they did not get outplayed.  OMG you are a fool.


One thing I hate about soccer excusers, "we outplayed them in all aspects of the game but lost 0-2."  Too bad.  One team put the ball in the neat and the other team missed their 17 corners.  The better team won that day


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

I am slow to the game. Who is MAPs daughter?


----------



## push_up

She is the one who gives up all the goals.


----------



## Fact

gkrent said:


> Fullerton is way better than Davis.  This result is no surprise.


I guess you’re right. I thought I saw some fire in the SF State game. Wishful thinking since I am a huge fan of Hamm.  I’ll give her a few years but by then I am sure someone else will snatch her up.


----------



## Fact

SoccerFrenzy said:


> I am slow to the game. Who is MAPs daughter?





push_up said:


> She is the one who gives up all the goals.


Ok I am not going there but you got to admit he is pretty quick.

His dd is #5. A defender playing her last quarter at the school. Graduating early.  From what I hear she is a terrific kid and she is a great player.  Her mom’s genes must be dominant.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Not having Fleming hurts, but that shouldn’t matter against teams like Arizona as pretty much all the bench players for UCLA could start for Arizona.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Justus said:


> The #1 job for a coach IMHO is to get the team fired up and to *care* about playing the game we all love to watch.  Only one way to do get that message across.  If I was coach and I saw some not care, they would find the bench quickly.  No excuses for UCLA!!!!


If certain players aren’t getting it done, put in other players. Keeps everybody working their hardest.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> 3 to 0 and you say they did not get outplayed.  OMG you are a fool.


I think we just figured out where your daughter plays...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> 3 to 0 and you say they did not get outplayed.  OMG you are a fool.


I think it’s pretty clear @gkrent indicated that Arizona DID get outplayed...


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Not true.  Please rewatch the game.


I stand by my statement.  MAP, you don't have a striker people fear.  Mace was feared.  Ashley Sanchez and Jesse Flemming are offensive mids.  Everyone else is just ok offensively.  People feared Darian Jenkins and Halle Mace, it's too bad because the rest of the team is nice.  They're 2-3-1 over the last 6 games for a reason.  It's not a one off.


----------



## Justus

SoccerFrenzy said:


> I am slow to the game. Who is MAPs daughter?


The better question is who is Map.  I had no idea until the other day.  I PM him apologizing for my past rants.  My mom and I had a tradition for about 10 years before she passed away.  We watched the USC vs UCLA football game always right around my birthday, 11/19.  I hated USC   A little mom love.  12 kids, 4 her own, 6 adopted from birth with special needs and two foster kids whose parents died in a car crash.  I'm the freaking youngest.  My mom was Mother of the year for the Rev. Schuler who had all the crystals (not the nicest guy btw, but whatever...)  Anyway, 1996 I believe was the greatest come back game my heart has witnessed when UCLA came back to win and spank USC.  I let my mom have it for a whole year.  MAP is 100% a baller and so is his daughter.  We all got carried away and we all just need to chill out and keep the smack talk civil.  I hope you all see I'm trying to do better.  I'm not perfect either.  Go UCLA, Fight, Fight Fight!!!  BTW, when my mom passed away, I decided to honor USC if UCLA choked in basketball or football.  Pete Carroll happen to show up and I really did love SC Football.  My friends for at least a month thought I was joking and fooling around.  Nope, I decided to honor my mom.  Go Pac 12 in Girls soccer, but if Pac 12 loses, I will root for any west coast team.  Enjoy the weekend folks and let's not forget it's only a soccer game


----------



## Imtired

Justus said:


> The #1 job for a coach IMHO is to get the team fired up and to *care* about playing the game we all love to watch.  Only one way to do get that message across.  If I was coach and I saw some not care, they would find the bench quickly.  No excuses for UCLA!!!!


Exactly.  If "other teams seem to care more" then maybe you need to either look at yourself,  your players, or both.   If you have players who "don't seem to care", then put in players who do--use your bench, I guarantee you _those_ girls care about playing.   I don't buy that the UCLA players don't care, BTW, that sort of thing usually means something else is going on such as low morale.  Hopefully, UCLA gets their mojo back because I like watching them play.   I'm sure they will.


----------



## Justus

Imtired said:


> Exactly.  If "other teams seem to care more" then maybe you need to either look at yourself,  your players, or both.   If you have players who "don't seem to care", then put in players who do--use your bench, I guarantee you _those_ girls care about playing.   I don't buy that the UCLA players don't care, BTW, that sort of thing usually means something else is going on such as low morale.  Hopefully, UCLA gets their mojo back because I like watching them play.   I'm sure they will.


Great point.  I re-read that quote and I have more questions now than answers.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Agreed Cromwell needs a few beasts that teams have to account for.  UCLA has some great players but many are similar.  Where the 6’0 speedster who can run under 5 seconds in the 40?


----------



## SD_Soccer

SpeedK1llz said:


> I think it’s pretty clear @gkrent indicated that Arizona DID get outplayed...


I didn’t watch the game and UCLA certainly could have had better possession, but the stats don’t really support them dominating.  

Arizona- 12 shots, 7 on goal, 2 corners and 7 fouls.
UCLA- 11 shots, 5 on goal, 5 corners and 7 fouls.

If UCLA had more possession, they were not able to turn it into opportunities.  Possession with a purpose is a phrase that comes to mind.  Counter this with the Cal game where UCLA had double the shots and corner kicks and Cal had more fouls— that sounds like a game that UCLA clearly dominated.


----------



## Soccer43

eastbaysoccer said:


> Agreed Cromwell needs a few beasts that teams have to account for.  UCLA has some great players but many are similar.  Where the 6’0 speedster who can run under 5 seconds in the 40?


They weren’t missing Mia Fishel for any of the games they lost:  national team player/ forward, why are teams not having to account for that beast on the field?


----------



## Justus

Soccer43 said:


> They weren’t missing Mia Fishel for any of the games they lost:  national team player/ forward, why are teams not having to account for that beast on the field?


My dd watched her practice at her old club and she works harder than anyone I have witnessed at practice.  She plays just as hard in the game.  She needs a shot, now!!!!  #playmianow!!!!!


----------



## Soccer43

In terms of JF - does anyone think her game is off a bit this season?  If anyone has watched several of the games would be curious about thoughts on that.  Doesn’t seem to be having the same dangerous impact as in the past and have seen her have a few emotional reactions in the games (like kicking the upright once after missing a shot)


----------



## Soccer43

Justus said:


> My dd watched her practice at her old club and she works harder than anyone I have witnessed at practice.  She plays just as hard in the game.  She needs a shot, now!!!!  #playmianow!!!!!


She has had a shot - has played 10 games and started all 10 of them.   Again, a reminder that NCAA college soccer is where the true merit of a players starts to rise above the other imbalances (sketchy competition in different leagues, favoritism in YNT selections etc).  She is a strong player but with her history would have expected more impact in these games


----------



## Justus

Soccer43 said:


> She has had a shot - has played 10 games and started all 10 of them.   Again, a reminder that NCAA college soccer is where the true merit of a players starts to rise above the other imbalances (sketchy competition in different leagues, favoritism in YNT selections etc).  She is a strong player but with her history would have expected more impact in these games


There you go.  I can't find box scores.  So she has been playing?  I though AS was forward.  My bad


----------



## Soccer43

Just go to the UCLA soccer schedule and under each result there is a link to the box scores for each game - you can also click on individual stats for each player


----------



## Soccer43

AS is another player that doesn’t seem quite the same power house as last year - also listed as a forward but only 3 goals in 10 games played and started


----------



## Justus

Soccer43 said:


> Just go to the UCLA soccer schedule and under each result there is a link to the box scores for each game - you can also click on individual stats for each player


Thanks.  I'm used to basketball stats.  So AS and Mia start up top?  What formation does UCLA play?


----------



## Soccer43

Don’t know that


----------



## Justus

Justus said:


> Thanks.  I'm used to basketball stats.  So AS and Mia start up top?  What formation does UCLA play?


I see the info now.  Something happened after that Santa Clara game.  She is only a freshman so she has lot's of room for getting better.  She is very good player.  AS is a big surprise as well.


----------



## Justus




----------



## Kicknit22

Soccer43 said:


> In terms of JF - does anyone think her game is off a bit this season?  If anyone has watched several of the games would be curious about thoughts on that.  Doesn’t seem to be having the same dangerous impact as in the past and have seen her have a few emotional reactions in the games (like kicking the upright once after missing a shot)


I think she’s a solid player. But, I also think she has been way over hyped and one of the most overrated players out there.


----------



## Imtired

UCLA and Penn State are two examples of one of my biggest pet peeves and that is all the emphasis on recruiting YNT players based on that fact alone.  I don't mean that comment to imply those with YNT experience aren't talented, but are they the player that particular team needs at that time?   Do they fill in gaps or are they carbon copies of another YNT player on the team?   Take a look at some of the players that have been overlooked by YNT.  Rose Lavelle and Haily Mace are 2 that immediately come to mind.   Both didn't get called up until US Soccer saw them play in college (and kudos to the college coaches, including AC of UCLA, for seeing their talent).   With all the thousands of girls out there playing soccer, you can't tell me that those on the youth YNT are head over heels better than everyone else.  Again, I don't mean that as any dig on the YNT players as they would not have made it that far without being exceptional.  But there are a ton of exceptional players without YNT on their resume too.  As I've written before, look for the _right _players, not the most lauded players.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Imtired said:


> UCLA and Penn State are two examples of one of my biggest pet peeves and that is all the emphasis on recruiting YNT players based on that fact alone.  I don't mean that comment to imply those with YNT experience aren't talented, but are they the player that particular team needs at that time?   Do they fill in gaps or are they carbon copies of another YNT player on the team?   Take a look at some of the players that have been overlooked by YNT.  Rose Lavelle and Haily Mace are 2 that immediately come to mind.   Both didn't get called up until US Soccer saw them play in college (and kudos to the college coaches, including AC of UCLA, for seeing their talent).   With all the thousands of girls out there playing soccer, you can't tell me that those on the youth YNT are head over heels better than everyone else.  Again, I don't mean that as any dig on the YNT players as they would not have made it that far without being exceptional.  But there are a ton of exceptional players without YNT on their resume too.  As I've written before, look for the _right _players, not the most lauded players.


Well said and I think this goes for all levels. There are exceptional NWSL players that aren’t on the WNT. The difference between good and great is not huge and a team is so much more than a collection of individual talents.


----------



## turftoe

Good start for Pepperdine in conference, the draw for Santa Clara v BYU is interesting.


----------



## turftoe

Sunday:

Oregon v Utah - noon
USC v Arizona - noon
UCLA v Arizona State - 1:00
Stanford v Washington - 3:00
Cal v Washington State - noon
OSU v Colorado - 1:00

Washington has been looking good, let’s see what they can bring to Stanford

Oregon must get result

Colorado needs one as well, these are the games they must have for being a contender in conference

SoCal squads in the desert... unpredictable...


----------



## turftoe

Oregon loss not good for them.

OSU win at Colorado impressive.

Socal squads finish well in AZ

Washington State recovers at Cal, and Washington might as well have not bothered showing up at Stanford. 

That effort was embarrassing.


----------



## Soccerfan2

turftoe said:


> Oregon loss not good for them.
> 
> OSU win at Colorado impressive.
> 
> Socal squads finish well in AZ
> 
> Washington State recovers at Cal, and Washington might as well have not bothered showing up at Stanford.
> 
> That effort was embarrassing.


OSU is on a roll! Fun to watch.


----------



## Fact

turftoe said:


> Washington might as well have not bothered showing up at Stanford.
> 
> That effort was embarrassing.


So true. It was the first time this season I had a chance to watch Gallimore, maybe my last chance before she retires but her team was just sad. It felt like they knew they were going to lose and thus did not even try. It was hard to watch.


----------



## full90

Part of me would love to see the season move to be a full year long so these Sunday games aren’t so brutal. But I do love the action of the condensed season with so many games (as a fan).  But the Sunday results are a bummer when the kids can’t give it their best shot and are just trying to survive (and most are in the heat of the day). I’m so impressed with these ladies (many of whom are your daughters) with how they must be dying in Sunday’s but still play so hard.


----------



## warrior49

That Stanford - UW game was brutally hot in the stands, so must have been more so on the pitch. Stanford was impressive as usual. Great movement off the ball. They are #2 for a reason. UW had some players that were clearly trying, but I agree with the assessment that some of them seemed resigned to taking the split for the weekend. Maybe beating Cal and not losing 5-0 like Wazzu did against Stanford was good enough, though that is never a good mindset.


----------



## dk_b

warrior49 said:


> That Stanford - UW game was brutally hot in the stands, so must have been more so on the pitch. Stanford was impressive as usual. Great movement off the ball. They are #2 for a reason. UW had some players that were clearly trying, but I agree with the assessment that some of them seemed resigned to taking the split for the weekend. Maybe beating Cal and not losing 5-0 like Wazzu did against Stanford was good enough, though that is never a good mindset.


Not sure if Wazzu took a similar approach when it, quickly, became clear that Stanford was at another level.  The Cougars looked way more composed and confident v Cal.  The OT goal was a bit odd but you could see that Wazzu looked a lot fresher in the 2d half of the 2d half.


----------



## warrior49

That OT goal was quick! I think it's safe to say Cal is having issues and beating UCLA was an anomaly.


----------



## dk_b

warrior49 said:


> That OT goal was quick! I think it's safe to say Cal is having issues and beating UCLA was an anomaly.


I was not at the UW game but, statistically, it looked like UW played a strong game - probably the most important game on Gallimore's schedule this year.  Wazzu kept some energy in the tank during the Stanford game so looked fresh.  That OT goal was quick and odd (I watched in person and then I watched it several times online last night and it is still odd).  I would have liked to see a bit more action to see how the teams responded to the extra time.

Cal played UCLA with a lot of heart but I think it was hard to capture that for this past weekend. Zero points in a home weekend is tough in the Pac12.  The games this coming weekend become really important for the Bears - they have to get some results (good chance of that).


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> I was not at the UW game but, statistically, it looked like UW played a strong game - probably the most important game on Gallimore's schedule this year.  Wazzu kept some energy in the tank during the Stanford game so looked fresh.  That OT goal was quick and odd (I watched in person and then I watched it several times online last night and it is still odd).  I would have liked to see a bit more action to see how the teams responded to the extra time.
> 
> Cal played UCLA with a lot of heart but I think it was hard to capture that for this past weekend. Zero points in a home weekend is tough in the Pac12.  The games this coming weekend become really important for the Bears - they have to get some results (good chance of that).


I watched the game and Cal dominated possession.  They had quite a few more chances including some grade A ones, but couldn't convert.  It was one of those games where the team that probably deserved to win didn't.  Such as life when it comes to soccer.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Cal’s terrible non conference schedule is going to haunt them come November is they don’t take care of business in the next 3 weeks. Must win games for them in Oregon. Oregon - Cal huge for both teams


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> I watched the game and Cal dominated possession.  They had quite a few more chances including some grade A ones, but couldn't convert.  It was one of those games where the team that probably deserved to win didn't.  Such as life when it comes to soccer.


it was not dominating to me, having watched in person.  Cal had better possession and passing combinations in the first half (in particular, the first half of the first half) but I do think that changed some as the game went on.  (and, full disclosure, I am a Cal fan so am predisposed to give the Bears the benefit).  And, statistically, neither team "dominated" the other - 14 shots to 9 in Cal's favor is certainly an advantage but not dominance when you look at SOGs (6-4) and corners (2-6).  Pretty even in my view with WSU being a bit more fresh as the game went on (of course, I did not have a possession clock on but neither team was showing a lot of multi-pass (4+) sequences though I'd guess Cal had the edge on those (though not a huge one).

When I look at a game and say "team that probably deserved to win didn't" - and there are games like that - I need to see a stellar GK performance by the weaker team, multiple crossbars, big shot/corner advantage, etc. (I refer back to the Stanford v SCU 2d round game when Andi Sullivan tore her ACL and SCU won in OT moments later . . . Stanford DOMINATED that game but SCU's GK stood on her head).  When a team is maybe somewhat better, I can't use the word "deserved" b/c WSU was never completely on their collective heels, never were chasing for sustained periods of time (Cal did have a few 1v1s/near 1v1s but the Cougars' D did not break).


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> it was not dominating to me, having watched in person.  Cal had better possession and passing combinations in the first half (in particular, the first half of the first half) but I do think that changed some as the game went on.  (and, full disclosure, I am a Cal fan so am predisposed to give the Bears the benefit).  And, statistically, neither team "dominated" the other - 14 shots to 9 in Cal's favor is certainly an advantage but not dominance when you look at SOGs (6-4) and corners (2-6).  Pretty even in my view with WSU being a bit more fresh as the game went on (of course, I did not have a possession clock on but neither team was showing a lot of multi-pass (4+) sequences though I'd guess Cal had the edge on those (though not a huge one).
> 
> When I look at a game and say "team that probably deserved to win didn't" - and there are games like that - I need to see a stellar GK performance by the weaker team, multiple crossbars, big shot/corner advantage, etc. (I refer back to the Stanford v SCU 2d round game when Andi Sullivan tore her ACL and SCU won in OT moments later . . . Stanford DOMINATED that game but SCU's GK stood on her head).  When a team is maybe somewhat better, I can't use the word "deserved" b/c WSU was never completely on their collective heels, never were chasing for sustained periods of time (Cal did have a few 1v1s/near 1v1s but the Cougars' D did not break).


In my view, it just seemed like Cal had a good 65% of possesion.  Maybe I'm thinking of first half more than second.  I agree with you that Wazzu was more fresh in second half and the longer the game goes on without a goal, it will usually favor the team with more energy which ulitimately it did.  However, I still think Cal was the better team and had the better chances.  Doesn't matter though... all the does is the W.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> In my view, it just seemed like Cal had a good 65% of possesion.  Maybe I'm thinking of first half more than second.  I agree with you that Wazzu was more fresh in second half and the longer the game goes on without a goal, it will usually favor the team with more energy which ulitimately it did.  However, I still think Cal was the better team and had the better chances.  Doesn't matter though... all the does is the W.


I think I agree with your last two sentences.  I think the emotional high of the W over UCLA was tough to find for the Bears


----------



## eastbaysoccer

As I stated prior Cal’s going to draw a tough 1st round opponent and will be one and done.

Stanford looks like the team to  eat with a lot of other teams hot on their tail.  UCLA, with all of their players back, will advance deep in the tournament as expected. I’m not worried about them.

BIG games in the WCC.  Pepperdine is in a must win game vs. BYU @BYU, who will have 5000 crazed fans (and that’s with no alcohol) rooting them on.  I believe if Pepperdine wins they will win the WCC.  Lose and the season is probably over.  It’s too bad this game is so early.

Gonzaga vs. Portland big game.  A Portland loss and they are DONE.  Gonzaga needs to keep pace.

 3 games in 7 days for all teams.  Should be interesting.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> BIG games in the WCC.  Pepperdine is in a must win game vs. BYU @BYU, who will have 5000 crazed fans (and that’s with no alcohol) rooting them on.  I believe if Pepperdine wins they will win the WCC.  Lose and the season is probably over.  It’s too bad this game is so early.
> 
> Gonzaga vs. Portland big game.  A Portland loss and they are DONE.  Gonzaga needs to keep pace.
> 
> 3 games in 7 days for all teams.  Should be interesting.


Pepperdine  has beat BYU in the last two meetings and the last 4 of 5.  Notably the last time they beat them In Provo  they win the WCC.

Portland better not sleep on the zags.  If I was in Vegas I’d bet on Spokane girls to win this one.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine  has beat BYU in the last two meetings and the last 4 of 5.  Notably the last time they beat them In Provo  they win the WCC.
> 
> Portland better not sleep on the zags.  If I was in Vegas I’d bet on Spokane girls to win this one.


That’s good odds for Pepp.  It would be a huge win if they pull this game out.  Gonna be cold Wednesday.


----------



## push_up

It looks like the UCLA kneelers actually won a conference game this weekend.  Bottom third of the table.  Guess what side ASU's score came from?  Glorious!


----------



## Just A Dad

push_up said:


> It looks like the UCLA kneelers actually won a conference game this weekend.  Bottom third of the table.  Guess what side ASU's score came from?  Glorious!


I'm pretty sure Maps daughter did not play the second half. ASU could do nothing against UCLA in the first half and i was there cheering for ASU.


----------



## Desert Hound

Just A Dad said:


> I'm pretty sure Maps daughter did not play the second half.


MAPs kid didn't play the 2nd half. Didn't need to. 

UCLA was running circles around ASU. ASU was outclassed in all aspects of the game from the very start. A few minutes in, I realized I should have just stayed home and done some yard work.


----------



## sniper

I don't think that idiot push_up even knows who MAP's daughter is. They are always calling her a left back...


----------



## turftoe

Pac-12 Thursday 

3;00 Utah at USC
5:00 Colorado at UCLA
7:00 Arizona State at Washington 
7:00 Arizona at Washington State
7:00 Cal at Oregon 
7:00 Stanford at Oregon State


----------



## turftoe

Pepperdine at BYU today… 6 o’clock West Coast time as I understand it… Here’s a link to the game… Through BYU TV I believe… If Pepperdine can get a draw or a win they have some very impressive results against some very strong teams. Then Hopefully they will take care of business against those teams they should handle. Go Waves

https://www.byutv.org/player/8664dd81-6aca-43bf-a905-a29f552a72df/byu-soccer-w-pepperdine-vs-byu-10919


----------



## Justus

If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


----------



## outside!

Justus said:


> If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


Yes, but this thread is for discussion of teams and players for the 2019 season. Please start a different thread for your question.


----------



## Imtired

Justus said:


> If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


Interesting question, thanks for posting.  Yes, I actually know of someone who did this.  She ended up being a starter too.


----------



## piggy

Justus said:


> If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


Yes this can happen.  Mine walked on and became a starter in her Sophomore year and also earned 65% scholarship.  Good Luck!


----------



## Justus

piggy said:


> Yes this can happen.  Mine walked on and became a starter in her Sophomore year and also earned 65% scholarship.  Good Luck!


Very cool


----------



## gkrent

Justus said:


> If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


I know of two players who have done this, both in the Big12 and in the WCC.  The player in the WCC ended up getting all-conference honors.


----------



## beachbum

BYU dismantling Pepp so far


----------



## beachbum

Pepp showing some fight towards end of half. Virginia looked pedestrian.


----------



## LASTMAN14

beachbum said:


> Pepp showing some fight towards end of half. Virginia looked pedestrian.


Still not impressed with Virginia as #1. If #18 for NCST would try using her left and not always turn inside to her right in the box something may have happened.


----------



## Swoosh

RPI prior to games tonight:

BYU 14
Santa Clara 35
USF 40
Portland 48
Pepp 56
Gonzaga 90
St. Mary's 143
San Diego 204
LMU 219
Pacific 318

Bad loss for USF!


----------



## gkrent

beachbum said:


> BYU dismantling Pepp so far


The last time Pepp conceded that many goals was like 2-3 years ago against SC in Malibu.  The team started out looking good but just seemed to lose morale.  Difficult to watch but thankfully the announcers on BYUTv are class acts.


----------



## gkrent

Swoosh said:


> Bad loss for USF!


totally!  That’s gonna hit them where it hurts in RPI


----------



## gkrent

Elise Flake in BYU is the real deal.  She will help BYU go deep in the tourney.  It also is Advantageous that they have a mature back line of all returning seniors.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Kicknit22 said:


> Huh?  Who will Loyola beat?


They are 2-0 in conference play


----------



## LadiesMan217

sirfootyalot said:


> I think Loyola will make many teams unhappy as they will beat teams in the top 6


Just need one more top 6 team to be a prophet.


----------



## Kicknit22

sirfootyalot said:


> They are 2-0 in conference play


Yep, lol! What the hell do I know?  GO LIONS! Or Lionesses


----------



## gkrent

sirfootyalot said:


> They are 2-0 in conference play


hey they made the tournament at least once since I’ve been keeping track


----------



## UOP

Who’s still in the hunt for the wcc title and an ncaa berth :
BYU, Gonzaga, Santa Clara and Loyola 


USF bad loss and just about eliminates them.

Pepperdine OUT.  Need to develop players now for next years run.

Portland OUT

UOP OUT before season started but have proven to be more competitive then SMC.

SMC OUT along with the coach.  9-0 in two games vs. the middle of the pack teams.  Needs to be fired now and allow the asst coach to take over to see what he has.

San Diego OUT


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Watch out for Loyola!


----------



## Swoosh

UOP said:


> Who’s still in the hunt for the wcc title and an ncaa berth :
> BYU, Gonzaga, Santa Clara and Loyola
> 
> 
> USF bad loss and just about eliminates them.
> 
> Pepperdine OUT.  Need to develop players now for next years run.
> 
> Portland OUT
> 
> UOP OUT before season started but have proven to be more competitive then SMC.
> 
> SMC OUT along with the coach.  9-0 in two games vs. the middle of the pack teams.  Needs to be fired now and allow the asst coach to take over to see what he has.
> 
> San Diego OUT


Pepperdine is on the bubble (40-55rpi). If they keep winning and stay in range, they will be in the ncaa tournament. 

USF is at 59 right now, still very much in contention.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Pepperdine is on the bubble (40-55rpi). If they keep winning and stay in range, they will be in the ncaa tournament.
> 
> USF is at 59 right now, still very much in contention.


It’s possible but the issue is Pepperdine still has to play Santa Clara, USF and Gonzaga.  They will probably lose to one of them considering their inconsistent play this year.

USF now has to beat BYU, Santa Clara and Pepperdine.  Not going to happen this year.

Also BOTH would need some help from other teams to knock off BYU.  

It’s looking like a one bid conference with the way things are going in the PAC 12.

Never say never


----------



## Dubs

I'm not sure anyone is beating BYU.  They are excellent and have great balance.


----------



## outside!

CSUF 2 CSULB 1. Titans came from behind to win 2-1 with a stunning equalizing free kick goal from Atlanta Primus and mid-field steal by Maddie Bennet resulting in a 1 v 1 with the gk for the winning goal. It was cool that Long Beach had their band there to support the game, but they should warm up and tune their instruments before playing the National Anthem.


----------



## Justus

outside! said:


> CSUF 2 CSULB 1. Titans came from behind to win 2-1 with a stunning equalizing free kick goal from Atlanta Primus and mid-field steal by Maddie Bennet resulting in a 1 v 1 with the gk for the winning goal. It was cool that Long Beach had their band there to support the game, but they should warm up and tune their instruments before playing the National Anthem.


Let's go Titans.  BTW Outside, sorry for hopping this thread asking questions on another topic.  I see my mistake and I will PM folks now.  I'm a big CSUF fan too


----------



## turftoe

Pac12 Sunday

12:00 Arizona at Washington
12:00 Stanford at Oregon
1:00 Arizona State at Washington State
1:00 Cal at Oregon State
1:00 Colorado at USC
1:00 Utah at UCLA

On the surface seems like an early conference play day, however the 2 games in Socal are huge tests for the visitors after both coming up short on Thursday in their first Socal tilts. The AZ v Washington game looms large as well. Teams can either create some separation in the standings or create further logjams. Oregon and Stanford also interesting as OU can crack it from deep catching backlines and GKs not ready.
View attachment 5487


----------



## Dos Equis

outside! said:


> CSUF 2 CSULB 1. Titans came from behind to win 2-1 with a stunning equalizing free kick goal from Atlanta Primus and mid-field steal by Maddie Bennet resulting in a 1 v 1 with the gk for the winning goal. It was cool that Long Beach had their band there to support the game, but they should warm up and tune their instruments before playing the National Anthem.


If they accompany their out of tune band with lead vocals by their TV announcers, that could produce an anthem to rival all others.


----------



## Swoosh

It will be interesting how much BYU's rpi drops tonight after beating Pacific.  BYU at 12 and Pacific at 310.  Also a can't lose this one tomorrow for Pepp.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If BYU stays undefeated they will be a top 4 seed. 
So what happens if Santa Clara and BYU tie in the wcc?  Do they go to goal differential?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> If BYU stays undefeated they will be a top 4 seed.
> So what happens if Santa Clara and BYU tie in the wcc?  Do they go to goal differential?


they share the title


----------



## outside!

UC Riverside 0 CSUF 1 
CSUF dominated the game, but UCR gk is good and lucky.
Riverside field lighting is very odd. They have three light arrays at each end of the field, with the middle light pole being directly behind the goals. I would think for high balls, the goal keepers would be blinded by the lights at the other end of the field. It looks like the did update the turf, but it is still turf. One of the parents asked the announcer is they were streaming the game. The announcer said they do not stream soccer games.


----------



## Swoosh

outside! said:


> UC Riverside 0 CSUF 1
> CSUF dominated the game, but UCR gk is good and lucky.
> Riverside field lighting is very odd. They have three light arrays at each end of the field, with the middle light pole being directly behind the goals. I would think for high balls, the goal keepers would be blinded by the lights at the other end of the field. It looks like the did update the turf, but it is still turf. One of the parents asked the announcer is they were streaming the game. The announcer said they do not stream soccer games.


Fullerton's senior attack is formidable, and to think they finished dead last in the Big West in 2018.  Atlanta Primus is a special talent, I'm a big fan of her game.  It looks like the league will be between them and UCSB.  Keep it going Outside!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Justus said:


> If you get admitted to a top D1 college outside of soccer, can you walk on and tryout for girls soccer program like Rudy did at ND for football?


I have heard of a number of schools only accepting walk ons in the Spring.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BIG west champ vs. CAL (#9 in PAC -12) round 1.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> BIG west champ vs. CAL (#9 in PAC -12) round 1.


Two things:

1.  Tell us how you really feel and who you would root for in that game.

2.  The Big west champ will drive to South Central or Westwood.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I’d always root for he little guy to win.   I will be rooting for all conference champs outside of the power 5.  

I’ll root for CAL vs. any power 5 conference team.  

As it stands right now cal, Colorado, Oregon state and Utah are battling for the last two spots for the pac-12.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> I’d always root for he little guy to win.   I will be rooting for all conference champs outside of the power 5.
> 
> I’ll root for CAL vs. any power 5 conference team.
> 
> As it stands right now cal, Colorado, Oregon state and Utah are battling for the last two spots for the pac-12.


Oregon has to go .500 over their last 6 games, they are still winless in the Pac, so they're probably done.

Utah has to do the same but have a bit more favorable schedule with some home games in altitude but I would not bet on them.

I think Colorado is in.  

Cal has is a long shot to make it.  They have yet to win in October.


----------



## outside!

Swoosh said:


> Fullerton's senior attack is formidable, and to think they finished dead last in the Big West in 2018.  Atlanta Primus is a special talent, I'm a big fan of her game.  It looks like the league will be between them and UCSB.  Keep it going Outside!


Agree 100% on Ms. Primus, special indeed. UCSB was a formidable team when I watched them last year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

In 2018 five pac-12 teams made the tournament.
This year the pac-12 is really good but I don’t see more than 6 getting in if we believe in East coast bias.

In:
Stanford
USC
UCLA
WSU
Washington

Sixth spot: Arizona, Cal, OSU, Utah, colorad0
The team that has the best record against teams battling for this spot likely gets in.

The case for a 2nd WCC team comes down to whether a team like Pepperdine, Gonzaga or Santa Clara is better then the pac-12 teams discussed.

If BYU comes in second, 2 teams go to the tournament and maybe the sixth pac-12 spot is lost.


----------



## sirfootyalot

eastbaysoccer said:


> In 2018 five pac-12 teams made the tournament.
> This year the pac-12 is really good but I don’t see more than 6 getting in if we believe in East coast bias.
> 
> In:
> Stanford
> USC
> UCLA
> WSU
> Washington
> 
> Sixth spot: Arizona, Cal, OSU, Utah, colorad0
> The team that has the best record against teams battling for this spot likely gets in.
> 
> The case for a 2nd WCC team comes down to whether a team like Pepperdine, Gonzaga or Santa Clara is better then the pac-12 teams discussed.
> 
> If BYU comes in second, 2 teams go to the tournament and maybe the sixth pac-12 spot is lost.


Last year Pac only had 5 because of bad RPI by bottom teams. At the moment, everyone still have good chance of getting in except for ASU. It doesn’t matter how you finish in your conference as long as you have healthy RPI/good results vs Top 60 RPI teams. If Oregon stays over .500, they will get in because it would mean they will have 3 wins over quality opponents. Now do I see them going 3-3 in the next 6 games? That I’m not sure. 
Pac-12 should have 8 teams in at least.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

RPI should not be the only factor.  Same issues they have in the college basketball tournament.
8 for Pac-12.  Doubt that.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

sirfootyalot said:


> Last year Pac only had 5 because of bad RPI by bottom teams. At the moment, everyone still have good chance of getting in except for ASU. It doesn’t matter how you finish in your conference as long as you have healthy RPI/good results vs Top 60 RPI teams. If Oregon stays over .500, they will get in because it would mean they will have 3 wins over quality opponents. Now do I see them going 3-3 in the next 6 games? That I’m not sure.
> Pac-12 should have 8 teams in at least.


East coast bias will effectively guarantee that Pac-12 doesn’t get 8 teams in and WCC will be lucky to get 2 in.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU is in.

Pepperdine runs the table they should be in.  That run would include two big wins vs. Santa Clara and Gonzaga.   

Santa Clara runs the table,  it’s not as impressive as Pepperdine’s but should be in and will, because they are Santa Clara.

Gonzaga runs the table they should be in but doesn’t have a history so I think they could be left out like USF was several years ago.


----------



## turftoe

Pac-12

FRIDAY
USC at Cal
Arizona at Utah
Washington at Oregon State

SATURDAY
Arizona State at Colorado
UCLA at Stanford
7:00*
Washington State at Oregon


----------



## turftoe

WCC

FRIDAY
St. Mary’s at BYU
LMU at San Diego 

SATURDAY 
Gonzaga at Pepperdine 
San Francisco at Pacific
Santa Clara at Portland


----------



## dk_b

turftoe said:


> Pac-12
> SUNDAY
> Washington State at Oregon


FWIW:  WSU at Oregon is on Sat (7pm)


----------



## turftoe

Big West

Today
UCSB at CSUN

FRIDAY 
Fullerton at UCIrvine
Hawaii at UCRiverside
UCDavis at LB State

SUNDAY
Cal Poly at UCSB
Davis at Riverside 
Hawaii at Fullerton


----------



## turftoe

dk_b said:


> FWIW:  WSU at Oregon is on Sat (7pm)


Thank you for catching that.

Big game for both teams.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Latest coaches poll
#5 BYU
#20 Santa Clara 
Gonzaga got some votes.

HUGE game for Pepperdine and Gonzaga .  Probabaly bigger for the Gonzaga program then it is for Pepperdine.   A Pepperdine loss and they are done.  They barley escaped Loyola last week with a last minute strike.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Huge game for CAL, not so much for USC.   

Same OSU vs.  UW

Both OSU and CAL desperately need win

UTAH and Arizona huge for both.


----------



## dk_b

Cal winning 3-0. I come to a lot of Cal games and this may be the best game I’ve seen them play against a quality opponent.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

dk_b said:


> Cal winning 3-0. I come to a lot of Cal games and this may be the best game I’ve seen them play against a quality opponent.


Cal taking down the PAC-12 giants! Can they win the trifecta by beating Stanford?


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> Cal taking down the PAC-12 giants! Can they win the trifecta by beating Stanford?


I’ve been consistent in touting big time elite goalkeeping making a difference. They have a puncher’s chance


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Excellent win for cal.  Need to finish strong.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU 8-0 over SMC

SMC has already lost to:
USF 4-0
USF 5-0

Wow.


----------



## warrior49

UW over OSU 2-1


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Waves handle the Zags easily, 2-0.


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> Cal winning 3-0. I come to a lot of Cal games and this may be the best game I’ve seen them play against a quality opponent.


Massive massive massive win for them.  A resounding win at that!


----------



## GKDAD

And another Road W for my Wolverines!   Not easy.    But keeping in contention for Big 10 title.    Who would have thought?    Rutgers game next week is huge!    Good luck to all.    Fun time of year!!


----------



## gkrent

Wild night in the WCC the Dons beat Pacific by the skin of their teeth in OT and the Broncos are at the 100 minute against the pilots!  And SC saved a PK in OT to boot!!


----------



## push_up

UCLA kneeler get spanked by Stanford.  Probably wont have watch the kneeling postseason.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> UCLA kneeler get spanked by Stanford.  Probably wont have watch the kneeling postseason.


Losing 0-1 is getting “spanked”?


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> Losing 0-1 is getting “spanked”?


Did you watch the game?  Yes, spanked.  Now we wont see MAP for another 2 weeks.  Bonus!


----------



## push_up

SpeedK1llz said:


> Waves handle the Zags easily, 2-0.


Yes, the freshman keeper.  You can say it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

So Brown has a really high RPI and haven’t really beaten anyone of significance.  The bottom of the Pac-12 would beat them and the bottom of the wcc would be competitive w them.  I’m a fan of the eye test and coaches poll.  In years past for football and hoops they’ve done a pretty good job of putting the right teams in.

Henderson tweeted OSU and ASU are out.

WCC going wild.  USF was at the precipice of disaster
And now control their own destiny with games vs. BYU, Pepperdine and Santa Clara.  2/3 at home.

Pepperdine also controls their own destiny and can seal up a berth by winning all their games and finishing 2nd.  Looking like Cal’s first round opponent.

Santa Clara is in a pickle.  The tie to Portland was devastating. Loss or tie the Pepperdine and they are OUT unless 3rd place in the wcc gets u in.

Pacific appears to be breathing some life finally and now adding some excitement.

Portland my sleeper went to sleep after beating CAL. Out

Gonzaga probably out after losing to Pepperdine with SC and BYU to play.

SMC not looking good in three blow out losses. High turnover of assistant coaches.  What the hell is going on there?

BYU cruising.

San Diego hanging around but play BYU @ Provo and will be destroyed. Then they will be OUT.

Loyola’s loss to USD puts them just about out with BYU, SC next.


----------



## warrior49

Self-important rich girls kneeling at a women's soccer game when other more diverse rosters are standing. Stupid


----------



## eastbaysoccer

warrior49 said:


> Self-important rich girls kneeling at a women's soccer game when other more diverse rosters are standing. Stupid


Rescind your citizenship if u are not proud to be American.  All races (buffalo soldiers, Japanese Americans, etc.) died in the world wars for your asses.  Take a picture of those girls that kneeled, place  that in Facebook and Instagram, tag them and let’s see how they do in the market place after school.
There are other ways to protest and IMO.  that shit needs to stay out of sports.


----------



## warrior49

Agreed. These are 19 year-old college girls who learned in Sociology 102 that they should be social justice warriors by kneeling. They play great soccer, but stop already. Clowns.


----------



## Emma

warrior49 said:


> Agreed. These are 19 year-old college girls who learned in Sociology 102 that they should be social justice warriors by kneeling. They play great soccer, but stop already. Clowns.


This country was built on the backs of people who wanted to make this country a better place and believed that their actions, regardless of how small, may continue to improve society and our country - social justice warriors.  The fact that these girls are peacefully protesting, regardless of whether I believe in their position - because I don't kneel for anything, should be celebrated. Calling them names like Clowns is uncalled for and takes away from the discussion.   Do you tell your child that you're perfect or s/he is perfect enough that there's nothing more to learn from or grow from?  As a nation dealing with different industrial, technological, and social changes, we should be discussing our differences peacefully.  Talk to these girls and have a discussion with them if you disagree, don't call them clowns.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

The freedoms people died for allow these girls to kneel with little repercussions but respect should be shown for your country regardless of the current state of our country.  Very unpatriotic.  

Try kneeling in North Korea.  Or try walking down the street in the Middle East in your bikini.  Or send a bad tweet against China.   

What we have here are young soccer females who probably fell asleep during  AP US history and care more about how many followers they have on Instagram.


----------



## Justus

Emma said:


> This country was built on the backs of people who wanted to make this country a better place and believed that their actions, regardless of how small, may continue to improve society and our country - social justice warriors.  The fact that these girls are peacefully protesting, regardless of whether I believe in their position - because I don't kneel for anything, should be celebrated. Calling them names like Clowns is uncalled for and takes away from the discussion.   Do you tell your child that you're perfect or s/he is perfect enough that there's nothing more to learn from or grow from?  As a nation dealing with different industrial, technological, and social changes, we should be discussing our differences peacefully.  Talk to these girls and have a discussion with them if you disagree, don't call them clowns.


I'm a big Steelers fan and when they had their locker room debate about kneeling it caused my team great harm.  So divisive.  My family has a military history and none of them like this kneeling thing.  However, everyone of them said they would die to allow anyone of them the freedom to kneel


----------



## Emma

eastbaysoccer said:


> The freedoms people died for allow these girls to kneel with little repercussions but respect should be shown for your country regardless of the current state of our country.  Very unpatriotic.
> 
> Try kneeling in North Korea.  Or try walking down the street in the Middle East in your bikini.  Or send a bad tweet against China.
> 
> What we have here are young soccer females who probably fell asleep during  AP US history and care more about how many followers they have on Instagram.


Do you see the countries you are comparing us to?  We are better than that.  We don't want to be those countries.  That's how important their right to kneel is (regardless of the positions we hold)- many brave soldiers died for it - so why demean what the brave soldiers died trying to protect?  I don't want to live in a country where we are muted and expected to be conforming to all ideas or else it's considered disrespectful.  I want a bunch of friends, family and countrymen and women that have the right to peacefully communicate their ideas and thoughts without being afraid to do so.  I understand that some soldiers think it's disrespectful to kneel but I know many soldiers who feel honored that everyone is continuing to fight for their country in their own peaceful way...with the rights that they fought to protect to prevent the USA from becoming a North Korea, China, or Middle East.


----------



## warrior49

Army vet and retired L.E. here: Still clowns, sorry. Those girls have no clue. Again, teams with a more "diverse" roster laugh at their supposed "Westwood Wokeness." It's become a gimmick for attention.


----------



## Emma

warrior49 said:


> Army vet and retired L.E. here: Still clowns, sorry. Those girls have no clue. Again, teams with a more "diverse" roster laugh at their supposed "Westwood Wokeness." It's become a gimmick for attention.


Thank you for your service and for your efforts to keep this country peaceful in order for everyone to exercise their constitutional rights.  I respect your life's work but I don't respect the your specific action to resort to name calling rather than discussing better ways to help the girls bring light to what they see as a social injustice.


----------



## warrior49

I'm all for peaceful protest. If you want to stand on a street corner and protest I'm all for it. A teenage college student kneeling at a soccer game smacks of entitlement and attention grabbing. Megan Rapinoe did it, and although I don't agree with her, at least she has a dog in the fight and can probably articulate her position well. How many players on UCLA women's soccer had a negative interaction with law enforcement past a campus parking ticket? The kneeling thing is played out. Play soccer, then go stand on a corner with your sign.


----------



## gkrent

That’s kind of how I feel about this thread....go protest in your own thread and don’t hijack mine!!!!


----------



## push_up

No. Fool.


----------



## Fact

I just saw a great quote by JFK
“Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the comfort of thought.”

Let’s enjoy this MAP-free day and talk some college soccer.  I am really enjoying all the wild turns this season has brought.  Hoping everyone’s dds stay healthy as we near the Tournament.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I was staring at SC and Pepperdine’s good wins:

SC—-UCLA, UCSB, Arizona 

Pepperdine -  Stanford, CSUN, tie TX a and M and UCLA

I think Pepp has the edge.  A tie or win vs. SC enough.


----------



## warrior49

My apologies for the rant. I get triggered when I see the word "kneelers." Back to soccer...


----------



## full90

Just out of curiosity in what manner could they protest that would be acceptable to you? If they look around and see social injustices and want to participate in a peaceful yet persistent movement to bring attention to what they see, why does it rankle you so much?
And why aren’t you directing your anger at the actual injustices that are occurring? How about every time you see someone kneeling you fire off an email to your local police department thanking them for their service and then asking what kind of diversity and defusion training they are doing? Or when you see a kneeler, email your local representative asking how they voted on the legislation that removes discrimination in home lending programs? Or ask how you can help support wage equality between races?
Use that anger to change the thing that the protests are about rather than just pound sand at the protest themselves.

And the notion that college kids aren’t aware enough to understand what they are protesting is asinine. It was through my college teammates that I first learned about systemic racism. To say it’s merely for social media suggests you severely underestimate college students. And McCullough at UCLA is very well spoken and knows the gravity of her choices. You all sound like angry old men cursing the sky for being blue.


----------



## warrior49

You lost me at the notion of players kneeling because of home lending discrimination. And who's McCullough? Back to soccer...


----------



## push_up

warrior49 said:


> You lost me at the notion of players kneeling because of home lending discrimination. And who's McCullough? Back to soccer...


She was one of those overrated kids in high school that unlike fine wine, has not improved with adulthood.  She also spends a ton of time on her knees.


----------



## turftoe

Washington schools coming to Socal this next week... big 4 way test.  Will be very interesting to see if the hot starting Huskies are for real… And can Washington State recapture some of the magic they’ve shown in the past? Does USC get back on track to contend for a possible number one NCAA seed? And does UCLA find its footing And start marching toward the tournament with momentum?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

I don't believe the average 20-year old athlete, at UCLA or any other institution at that level, has enough life experience to protest anything other than bad food on campus.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> I was staring at SC and Pepperdine’s good wins:
> 
> SC—-UCLA, UCSB, Arizona
> 
> Pepperdine -  Stanford, CSUN, tie TX a and M and UCLA
> 
> I think Pepp has the edge.  A tie or win vs. SC enough.


This match is a must win for both teams. A tie for the Waves could be detrimental to our chances of making the NCAA tournament. That loss to SLO looms large...


----------



## Dubs

push_up said:


> Did you watch the game?  Yes, spanked.  Now we wont see MAP for another 2 weeks.  Bonus!


I watched the game.  They did not get spanked.  Stanford had most the ball and chances in first half, but UCLA turned it around in second half and looked dangerous, but Stanford D kept them from any grade A chances.  It was a hard fought good match.  Not a spanking.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> This match is a must win for both teams. A tie for the Waves could be detrimental to our chances of making the NCAA tournament. That loss to SLO looms large...


Last time we played SC up north we buried them 5-0.  Let's hope they forgot about that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> UCLA kneeler get spanked by Stanford.  Probably wont have watch the kneeling postseason.


You still haven't called you pussy.  You wish that your kid could get into a game to kneel.


----------



## MakeAPlay

warrior49 said:


> Agreed. These are 19 year-old college girls who learned in Sociology 102 that they should be social justice warriors by kneeling. They play great soccer, but stop already. Clowns.


You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.  The clown is you.  You have no idea what you were serving for clearly.  And her grandfather actually fought in Vietnam and her uncle is 19 years in the Navy and has seen a lot of action.  How about you?  Keep your stupid opinions to yourself you mental slave.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> No. Fool.


Call me tough guy.  You look like a bitch when all you can do is talk shit about my kid yet you are afraid to address me directly.  God doesn't like ugly and your bitch ass is sounding like Medusa on the inside.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> She was one of those overrated kids in high school that unlike fine wine, has not improved with adulthood.  She also spends a ton of time on her knees.


It must really suck that my kid lives a life that your underachiever will never live.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Outlaw said:


> I don't believe the average 20-year old athlete, at UCLA or any other institution at that level, has enough life experience to protest anything other than bad food on campus.


But why would you?  You don't seem very bright so why would you know what anyone of color actually experiences?  Your cracker I mean character is showing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Did you watch the game?  Yes, spanked.  Now we wont see MAP for another 2 weeks.  Bonus!


Call me tough guy.  Say that shit to my face.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Losing 0-1 is getting “spanked”?


Don't try and rationalize with racist with small minds and smaller genitalia.


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> Call me tough guy.  You look like a bitch when all you can do is talk shit about my kid yet you are afraid to address me directly.  God doesn't like ugly and your bitch ass is sounding like Medusa on the inside.


My God don’t bring God into this.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Just in case anyone is feeling froggy I will reiterate my number.  760-249-2798.  I dare any of you internet tough guys that want to complain about my kid kneeling or talk shit about her to call me and we can discuss it like men.  Or keep on acting like bitches and talking about your service or whatever.  You have my number.  If you really have that strong of an opinion about it then I will be more than happy to talk to you about it.  Don't be a bitch though and call from a caller ID blocked number because if I am busy I will have to call you back and will need the appropriate number.

I dare you to call bitches.


----------



## MR.D

lol, I love when MAP comes on here and sets the record straight and puts people in their place.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

MakeAPlay said:


> But why would you?  You don't seem very bright so why would you know what
> 
> 
> MakeAPlay said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why would you?  You don't seem very bright so why would you know what anyone of color actually experiences?  Your cracker I mean character is showing.
> 
> 
> 
> of color actually experiences?  Your cracker I mean character is showing.
Click to expand...

You don't need to take your bullshit out on me because others are insulting you and your kid.  I've never done that.  In fact, all I've ever done is compliment your kid.  I simply said I don't believe a 20-year old has enough life experience to protest.  The color/race card is getting old.  You might update yours.


----------



## outside!

Couple of draws in the Big West. CSUF 0-0 at UC Irvine. Hawaii 1-1 at CSUF.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> You don't need to take your bullshit out on me because others are insulting you and your kid.  I've never done that.  In fact, all I've ever done is compliment your kid.  I simply said I don't believe a 20-year old has enough life experience to protest.  The color/race card is getting old.  You might update yours.


Nonsense.

Nathan Hale was 21 when he was executed by the British.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Couple of draws in the Big West. CSUF 0-0 at UC Irvine. Hawaii 1-1 at CSUF.


Hawaii is pretty good this year!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Hawaii is pretty good this year!


Big west winner and wcc 2nd place will be tough 1st round opponents for mid level power conference  finishers.


----------



## full90

So a 20 year old hasn’t experienced systemic racism and seen the disparity in treatment due to their race? Um ok. 

I walked into a Convenience store in college with my African American teammate and another friend and watched while the manager asked for them to put their school bag behind the counter while we shopped. And didn’t ask me. 

But surely that was the first time that ever happened to them and they should’ve limited their complaints to dorm food.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Could we please keep the Antifa and MAGA fight out of this thread?


----------



## wc_baller

espola said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Nathan Hale was 21 when he was executed by the British.


Yup. It's a good thing these college-aged kids didn't listen to The Outlaw and his kind when they protested their right to simply be able to sit down and get served a meal. https://www.history.com/topics/black-history/the-greensboro-sit-in


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Nathan Hale was 21 when he was executed by the British.


I don't consider UCLA and Yale to be at the same academic level... nor was Nate a half black quarterback, abandoned by his black father and adopted by a hardworking white family, who decided to play his 50% black card once he got benched for shitty performance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

wc_baller said:


> Yup. It's a good thing these college-aged kids didn't listen to The Outlaw and his kind when they protested their right to simply be able to sit down and get served a meal. https://www.history.com/topics/black-history/the-greensboro-sit-in


Has anyone told you it's 2019?


----------



## wc_baller

The Outlaw said:


> Has anyone told you it's 2019?


Oh... It's 2019 and everything is good and dandy in The Outlaw's view. No need to protest anything, young folks. Ya'll youngsters don't know shit. Rainbows and unicorns from now on until forever.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

https://www.santaclarabroncos.com/sports/w-soccer/2019-20/releases/20191021khcd2y

It’s a big game that will be on ESPNU.

Prediction-  2-2


----------



## End of the Line

eastbaysoccer said:


> Rescind your citizenship if u are not proud to be American.  All races (buffalo soldiers, Japanese Americans, etc.) died in the world wars for your asses.  Take a picture of those girls that kneeled, place  that in Facebook and Instagram, tag them and let’s see how they do in the market place after school.
> There are other ways to protest and IMO.  that shit needs to stay out of sports.


It obviously hurts that there's is no comparison between MAP's daughter and yours, and she exceeds yours by every meaningful measure.  Better soccer player.  Better student.  Attends a better school. She also learned from her dad to stand behind her convictions, while you're teaching yours to hide behind a keyboard.  It is tremendously funny that MAP and his daughter stand up for their beliefs, while all you can muster is trying to take credit for the work of others who actually "died for our country".  What have you done for our country? If you're relying on what other people did more than 70 years ago as if you helped win WWII, the answer is almost certainly nothing.

In the end, you've been beaten by a 20-year old women's soccer player at UCLA who keeps getting under your skin.  Even better, odds are very high she's going to blow right past your own daughter in life given her better resume, the strength of her convictions, and her passion.  Hopefully, affirmative action will be the cherry on top that really turns the screws on you, although she obviously doesn't need it.  Just like you, your daughter is an anonymous nobody who will soon be competing for jobs with people like MAP's kid who've already stood out and separated themselves from the pack in everything they've done.  The best part of this, though, is that MAP's daughter is forcing you to confront that it doesn't matter how angrily you type on your keyboard, she and others aren't going to stop.  They're going to keep shoving the fact that the United States is not the perfect society right in your face no matter how much you pretend everything is perfect, or how much you whine that they've invaded your "safe space" of women's college soccer.  They're  The American flag is just a colorful, meaningless piece of cloth so long as cops keep shooting black people for eating ice cream on their own couches, for walking in front of a window in their own house, for walking down the street, for driving while black.  There's nothing you can do to make people think or act differently, and every time you claim you know why any 18 year old kid, let alone a black one, died in WWII, all you do is point out how stupid you really are and why you're on the losing end of your argument.  You get to bear the inconvenience of some kids kneeling at a sporting event, while they and others deal with reality and work to implement long term change.


----------



## outside!

Not really fair to assume that children are like their parents.


----------



## full90

warrior49 said:


> You lost me at the notion of players kneeling because of home lending discrimination. And who's McCullough? Back to soccer...



So a kid who has watched their parents work hard only to be denied a loan or charged higher interest rates can’t protest? You know college kids are intelligent and aware humans right? 


One of many. Take a few minutes and educate yourself. Then when you see someone kneel and get all mad, email your bank and ask what policies they have in place to ensure equitable lending practices. 
That will show those kneelers!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/11/14/are-you-minority-borrower-you-might-want-think-twice-about-using-an-online-lender/?outputType=amp


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

full90 said:


> So a 20 year old hasn’t experienced systemic racism and seen the disparity in treatment due to their race? Um ok.
> 
> I walked into a Convenience store in college with my African American teammate and another friend and watched while the manager asked for them to put their school bag behind the counter while we shopped. And didn’t ask me.
> 
> But surely that was the first time that ever happened to them and they should’ve limited their complaints to dorm food.


So is that racism?  Or does he know he's more likely to be shoplifted by an African American?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

full90 said:


> So a kid who has watched their parents work hard only to be denied a loan or charged higher interest rates can’t protest? You know college kids are intelligent and aware humans right?
> 
> 
> One of many. Take a few minutes and educate yourself. Then when you see someone kneel and get all mad, email your bank and ask what policies they have in place to ensure equitable lending practices.
> That will show those kneelers!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/11/14/are-you-minority-borrower-you-might-want-think-twice-about-using-an-online-lender/?outputType=amp


Save your bullshit.  There are things that happen in this world because of facts... not skin color.  Lots of people work hard.  It doesn't mean they have good credit and pay their bills on time.  Maybe their interest rate is higher because they're a loan risk.  Not everything is about pigmentation... though it must suck to live in a world, like yours, where it does.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

"They're The American flag is just a colorful, meaningless piece of cloth so long as cops keep shooting black people for eating ice cream on their own couches, for walking in front of a window in their own house, for walking down the street, for driving while black."

Just so you know... African Americans kill each other 10 times more often than a white person or cop does.  If you're really that upset, maybe stop stepping over dollars to pick up dimes.  And so you know, cop shootings would be fewer and further between if certain criminals knew how to comply when caught breaking laws.


----------



## warrior49

*Lavar Ball has entered the chat* Relax people, it's a conversation


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Chris Henderson projects 3 teams for the WCC.  Has USF considered but out.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> So is that racism?  Or does he know he's more likely to be shoplifted by an African American?


Both of your sentences are racist.


----------



## myself

The Outlaw said:


> Save your bullshit.  There are things that happen in this world because of facts... not skin color.  Lots of people work hard.  It doesn't mean they have good credit and pay their bills on time.  Maybe their interest rate is higher because they're a loan risk.  Not everything is about pigmentation... though it must suck to live in a world, like yours, where it does.





The Outlaw said:


> "They're The American flag is just a colorful, meaningless piece of cloth so long as cops keep shooting black people for eating ice cream on their own couches, for walking in front of a window in their own house, for walking down the street, for driving while black."
> 
> Just so you know... African Americans kill each other 10 times more often than a white person or cop does.  If you're really that upset, maybe stop stepping over dollars to pick up dimes.  And so you know, cop shootings would be fewer and further between if certain criminals knew how to comply when caught breaking laws.


Arguing in bad faith. Whataboutism. Stating that historical events have no connection to the present day (except when you want to slag off on a certain group). Blah blah blah. I've learned it's not even worth arguing with people like you because you constantly move the goalposts to fit whatever version of reality you choose to believe at the moment. The only solution to deal with people like you is to cut them out of your life and hope your ignorant opinions don't filter down to the next generation.


----------



## full90

Yikes. I feel like I’m prepping for thanksgiving with my redneck uncle. Thanks for spelling out the racist ideology so clearly. I’ll be more prepared for his rants now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Both of your sentences are racist.


Statistics aren't racist... they're facts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

myself said:


> Arguing in bad faith. Whataboutism. Stating that historical events have no connection to the present day (except when you want to slag off on a certain group). Blah blah blah. I've learned it's not even worth arguing with people like you because you constantly move the goalposts to fit whatever version of reality you choose to believe at the moment. The only solution to deal with people like you is to cut them out of your life and hope your ignorant opinions don't filter down to the next generation.


Providing statistics isn't moving the goalposts... it's providing facts.  Using history as an excuse for today is worn and tired.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Statistics aren't racist... they're facts.


Judging someone by her race is racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Judging someone by her race is racist.


Judging her?  Her who?


----------



## push_up

I guess I triggered MAP.  It was not hard.  Maybe someone can post a kneeling highlight video.  It is the only thing she will be remembered for.  MAGA!


----------



## espola

push_up said:


> I guess I triggered MAP.  It was not hard.  Maybe someone can post a kneeling highlight video.  It is the only thing she will be remembered for.  MAGA!


Trumpist.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Judging her?  Her who?


Has anyone ever told you that you are not very good at this?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you are not very good at this?


No.  Probably because everyone knows I'm good at calling you out and watching you deflect.


----------



## myself

The Outlaw said:


> Providing statistics isn't moving the goalposts... it's providing facts.  Using history as an excuse for today is worn and tired.


So things just...happen? Life is a series of unconnected events, and none of them have any connection to the present day? Somebody tell the Native Americans, and more importantly tell the MAGA devotees when they tell someone to go back to where they came from (oh the irony!)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

myself said:


> So things just...happen? Life is a series of unconnected events, and none of them have any connection to the present day? Somebody tell the Native Americans, and more importantly tell the MAGA devotees when they tell someone to go back to where they came from (oh the irony!)


You mean the Native Americans that were raping, pillaging and slaughtering other tribes?  Tell you what... I'll talk to the MAGA folks if you remind the libt@rds it's not 'loving and tolerant' to chase politicians and their spouses out of restaurants, follow them to their cars while threatening them with violence, and standing outside their homes.


----------



## myself

The Outlaw said:


> You mean the Native Americans that were raping, pillaging and slaughtering other tribes?  Tell you what... I'll talk to the MAGA folks if you remind the libt@rds it's not 'loving and tolerant' to chase politicians and their spouses out of restaurants, follow them to their cars while threatening them with violence, and standing outside their homes.


Always a victim. Republicans have control of the Senate, the Presidency, gerrymander house districts to keep power in states they would lose it, but ALWAYS the victim right? It must be exhausting for you to live in a constant state of fear and agitation.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

myself said:


> Always a victim. Republicans have control of the Senate, the Presidency, gerrymander house districts to keep power in states they would lose it, but ALWAYS the victim right? It must be exhausting for you to live in a constant state of fear and agitation.


No, I'm not the victim.  Republicans aren't the victims.  The badass libtards like to pile on and chase a 77-year old man and his wife out of restaurants.  Probably because the libtards are such badasses.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> No.  Probably because everyone knows I'm good at calling you out and watching you deflect.


q.e.d.


----------



## myself

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm not the victim.  Republicans aren't the victims.  The badass libtards like to pile on and chase a 77-year old man and his wife out of restaurants.  Probably because the libtards are such badasses.


I've never chased a 77-year old man out of a restaurant and you're not the guy who got chased out. Me and you are talking. Let's stay on topic. You seem to have trouble with that.

Events in the present day are affected by past actions. Otherwise we wouldn't be sitting here in the United States of America, right? Maybe you think the Natives deserved to be conquered since they were raping and pillaging as they say. What about the Africans that were brought over as slaves? Let's stop pussyfooting around and just get to what I think your point is and skip the unnecessary fluff.

You're a white supremacist, correct?


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm not the victim.  Republicans aren't the victims.  The badass libtards like to pile on and chase a 77-year old man and his wife out of restaurants.  Probably because the libtards are such badasses.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> That’s kind of how I feel about this thread....go protest in your own thread and don’t hijack mine!!!!


Some people can’t take a hint.


----------



## Fact

myself said:


> Let's stay on topic. You seem to have trouble with that.


Apparently @The Outlaw is not the only one with trouble staying on topic hypocrite. Get off your high horse and move over to the Off Topic Threads.  There are plenty of nut jobs over there that will actually like your garbage.


----------



## myself

Fact said:


> Apparently @The Outlaw is not the only one with trouble staying on topic hypocrite. Get off your high horse and move over to the Off Topic Threads.  There are plenty of nut jobs over there that will actually like your garbage.


I don't remember us ever having any direct interaction, so I'm not sure what to make of this. Don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't like what I post add me to your ignore list; I don't give a god damn what you think and I'll post what/where I want.


----------



## Justus

*Breaking News!! Breaking News!! Breaking News!!*  Looks like the three rich socal parents finally confessed and pleaded guilty to paying that middleman dude from Newport $500,000, $400,000 and another $400,000 respectfully so they could get their kiddos into dream school and in the "game."


----------



## turftoe

WCC Wednesday 

Here we go... 

1. Pacific at St. Mary’s 
2. San Diego at San Francisco 
3. Gonzaga at LMU
4. BYU at Portland 
5. Pepperdine at Santa Clara


----------



## Dubs

People...please let's stay on topic.  It's not Festivus up in here.  Focus... important games ahead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

End of the Line said:


> It obviously hurts that there's is no comparison between MAP's daughter and yours, and she exceeds yours by every meaningful measure.  Better soccer player.  Better student.  Attends a better school. She also learned from her dad to stand behind her convictions, while you're teaching yours to hide behind a keyboard.  It is tremendously funny that MAP and his daughter stand up for their beliefs, while all you can muster is trying to take credit for the work of others who actually "died for our country".  What have you done for our country? If you're relying on what other people did more than 70 years ago as if you helped win WWII, the answer is almost certainly nothing.
> 
> In the end, you've been beaten by a 20-year old women's soccer player at UCLA who keeps getting under your skin.  Even better, odds are very high she's going to blow right past your own daughter in life given her better resume, the strength of her convictions, and her passion.  Hopefully, affirmative action will be the cherry on top that really turns the screws on you, although she obviously doesn't need it.  Just like you, your daughter is an anonymous nobody who will soon be competing for jobs with people like MAP's kid who've already stood out and separated themselves from the pack in everything they've done.  The best part of this, though, is that MAP's daughter is forcing you to confront that it doesn't matter how angrily you type on your keyboard, she and others aren't going to stop.  They're going to keep shoving the fact that the United States is not the perfect society right in your face no matter how much you pretend everything is perfect, or how much you whine that they've invaded your "safe space" of women's college soccer.  They're  The American flag is just a colorful, meaningless piece of cloth so long as cops keep shooting black people for eating ice cream on their own couches, for walking in front of a window in their own house, for walking down the street, for driving while black.  There's nothing you can do to make people think or act differently, and every time you claim you know why any 18 year old kid, let alone a black one, died in WWII, all you do is point out how stupid you really are and why you're on the losing end of your argument.  You get to bear the inconvenience of some kids kneeling at a sporting event, while they and others deal with reality and work to implement long term change.


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

myself said:


> I've never chased a 77-year old man out of a restaurant and you're not the guy who got chased out. Me and you are talking. Let's stay on topic. You seem to have trouble with that.
> 
> Events in the present day are affected by past actions. Otherwise we wouldn't be sitting here in the United States of America, right? Maybe you think the Natives deserved to be conquered since they were raping and pillaging as they say. What about the Africans that were brought over as slaves? Let's stop pussyfooting around and just get to what I think your point is and skip the unnecessary fluff.
> 
> You're a white supremacist, correct?


I doubt outlaw killed any injuns or enslaved any blacks, but carry on you are doing great.


----------



## Fact

turftoe said:


> WCC Wednesday
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 1. Pacific at St. Mary’s
> 2. San Diego at San Francisco
> 3. Gonzaga at LMU
> 4. BYU at Portland
> 5. Pepperdine at Santa Clara


Great to see that Pepperdine v Santa Clara will be on ESPNU.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> I don't consider UCLA and Yale to be at the same academic level... nor was Nate a half black quarterback, abandoned by his black father and adopted by a hardworking white family, who decided to play his 50% black card once he got benched for shitty performance.


The Woolworth lunch counter protesters were all college students.  The Freedom Riders were mostly college students.  Cheney, Woodman and Schwerner were 20, 21, and 24.

Have you no shame?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> The Woolworth lunch counter protesters were all college students.  The Freedom Riders were mostly college students.  Cheney, Woodman and Schwerner were 20, 21, and 24.
> 
> Have you no shame?


I dropped it because nobody cares about your geriatric causes.  You should, too.  And by the way... nice of you to again ignore my point about the phony, freedom fighter Kaeperdick, who was so easily bought off.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> You mean the Native Americans that were raping, pillaging and slaughtering other tribes?


I suppose you think the Europeans were totally innocent of that behavior.


----------



## Lambchop

Justus said:


> *Breaking News!! Breaking News!! Breaking News!!*  Looks like the three rich socal parents finally confessed and pleaded guilty to paying that middleman dude from Newport $500,000, $400,000 and another $400,000 respectfully so they could get their kiddos into dream school and in the "game."


And yet.... the UCLA coach is still coaching.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Lambchop said:


> And yet.... the UCLA coach is still coaching.


What's wrong, Porkchop?  You upset that I called Kaeperdick out for the phony sellout he is?


----------



## Justus

Lambchop said:


> And yet.... the UCLA coach is still coaching.


I have no idea what is going on Lambchops, but the Fact that some parents are willing to open up their check books and pay up to $400,000 to get their goat into dream school is seriously sick and extremely unfair to the rest of us.  It's too bad to all the kids and parents who work their asses off and do their best to obey all the laws and rules and then the rich get in front of the line because they have cash and cash is King!!!!


----------



## espola

Justus said:


> I have no idea what is going on Lambchops, but the Fact that some parents are willing to open up their check books and pay up to $400,000 to get their goat into dream school is seriously sick and extremely unfair to the rest of us.  It's too bad to all the kids and parents who work their asses off and do their best to obey all the laws and rules and then the rich get in front of the line because they have cash and cash is King!!!!


Citizens United!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Citizens United!


Reminds me of the oppressed, Dr. Dre giving $70M to USC and bragging, a few years later, that his daughter got in on her own merits.  Now THAT'S some privilege.  What an amazing country we live in... where a drug dealer can toss out that kind of scratch!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Justus said:


> I have no idea what is going on Lambchops, but the Fact that some parents are willing to open up their check books and pay up to $400,000 to get their goat into dream school is seriously sick and extremely unfair to the rest of us.  It's too bad to all the kids and parents who work their asses off and do their best to obey all the laws and rules and then the rich get in front of the line because they have cash and cash is King!!!!


Newsflash! This has been happening since the dawn of mankind. The cavemen who had the most pelts got their families into the best caveschools.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

The Outlaw said:


> Reminds me of the oppressed, Dr. Dre giving $70M to USC and bragging, a few years later, that his daughter got in on her own merits.  Now THAT'S some privilege.  What an amazing country we live in... where a drug dealer can toss out that kind of scratch!


Oh shit... I stand corrected.  I owe Andre, MD an apology and full retraction.  A kind friend has alerted me to the fact that it's actually JAY Z, the human camel, that sold drugs in his previous endeavors.  In fairness to AnDRE, MD, he's only been arrested for a DUI, slapping multiple women around, assault on a man in a hotel, assault on a man in the studio and battery on a police officer.  Thankfully, he only has 5 kids with 4 different women.  Looks like Shawn Kemp and Evander Holyfield are safe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Citizens United!


Teachers unions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Outlaw said:


> Oh shit... I stand corrected.  I owe Andre, MD an apology and full retraction.  A kind friend has alerted me to the fact that it's actually JAY Z, the human camel, that sold drugs in his previous endeavors.  In fairness to AnDRE, MD, he's only been arrested for a DUI, slapping multiple women around, assault on a man in a hotel, assault on a man in the studio and battery on a police officer.  Thankfully, he only has 5 kids with 4 different women.  Looks like Shawn Kemp and Evander Holyfield are safe.


Those actions only makes the left accept him more.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

So Santa Clara’s two good wins are UCLA and Arizona.  Those wins not looking that strong right now.  Down 3-1 to Pepperdine @ Santa Clara.  I’m 28 minutes ready to declare them OUT.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> So Santa Clara’s two good wins are UCLA and Arizona.  Those wins not looking that strong right now.  Down 3-1 to Pepperdine @ Santa Clara.  I’m 28 minutes ready to declare them OUT.


Hope you didn’t turn the tv off.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LASTMAN14 said:


> Hope you didn’t turn the tv off.


Damn.  That was fast.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> Damn.  That was fast.


They scored 3 goals in 10 minutes.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Dam! What a comeback!


----------



## Kicker4Life

4 goals...14 min...would love to see Pep tie this up


----------



## turftoe

I can’t believe this game I’m watching


----------



## Swoosh

Pepperdine oh my


----------



## gkrent

I’m going to go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## soccer661




----------



## outside!

Wow, watched the game on DVR after our night ride. It was a great game. Pepp's defense played awesome, until they didn't. For most of the game it seemed like Pepp had 8 defenders as they defended as a team so well. Santa Clara's defence never really played great but once they turned on their offense they didn't really need to. Was rooting for Pepperdine. Santa Clara has a great offense, but I don't think they have the defense to go deep. We shall see.


----------



## turftoe

Big Thursday in Pac-12 action.

2:00 Stanford at Colorado 
3:00 Washington State at USC
5:00 Oregon State at Arizona State
6:00 Cal at Utah 
7:00 Oregon at Arizona 
8:00 Washington at UCLA

Seems every game has potential NCAA tournament ramifications... as an example, Oregon very likely out, but Arizona needs to notch another win. Utah could make a statement knocking off Cal, as could Colorado knocking off Stanford, Oregon State needs to shore things up vs ASU.  The Washingtons here in Socal is obviously big for all 4 teams in how the weekend goes.


----------



## Justus

SpeedK1llz said:


> Newsflash! This has been happening since the dawn of mankind. The cavemen who had the most pelts got their families into the best caveschools.


Ya, I already knew about the caveschools.  I'm more interested in the 2019 caveschools and beyond.  So here are a few quotes from Mr Middle Man Sham Wow dude and a rich daddy.
According to a federal indictment obtained by Fox News, scam mastermind William “Rick the Sick” Singer asked the parents in an August 2016 email exchange for a copy of their older daughter’s high school transcript and test scores, *“very soon while I create a coxswain portfolio for her. It would probably help to get a picture of her on an ERG in workout clothes like a real athlete, too.”* 
I grew up on the beach and surfed every day with guys like Make Parsons and Jeff Booth.  I surfed for Jah back then but my friends had a dream to go pro and boy did they   However, we would always see the posers trying to be a surfer.  This makes me sick the same way.  Real surfers risk their lives everyday surfing big waves like Mavericks, Cortez Bank and in the old days, Killer Dana  Someone pretending to be a real athlete is disturbing and horrible the same way to me.  Real Athlete's sacrifice their lives and their parents help support that dream too with money and recourses.  Singer sucks!!!

The indictment states that Giannulli agreed to Singer's requests and allegedly sent the information and photos. Singer then asked for a $200,000 payment. According to the indictment, Gianulli forwarded the invoice to his accountant to facilitate the payment writing: *"Good news my daughter ... is in SC ... bad new is I had to work the system."*  Working the caveschool system like a real rich dad pro.  Way to go daddy...…...Loser if you ask me!!!!  BTW, this seemed to easy for this Singer dude.....


----------



## soccer661

Lots of BIG games today! (these are East Coast time)


----------



## turftoe

Big game for Michigan and Rutgers over in the Big Ten.

Interesting challenge for Louisville vs Virginia... no one has hung a loss on Virginia yet, will see if Louisville is for real today.


----------



## GKDAD

turftoe said:


> Big game for Michigan and Rutgers over in the Big Ten.
> 
> Interesting challenge for Louisville vs Virginia... no one has hung a loss on Virginia yet, will see if Louisville is for real today.


Made the trip back for Michigan game tonight.    Gonna be a good one.   And a cold one!!   Definitely not So Cal weather!!


----------



## beachbum

outside! said:


> Wow, watched the game on DVR after our night ride. It was a great game. Pepp's defense played awesome, until they didn't. For most of the game it seemed like Pepp had 8 defenders as they defended as a team so well. Santa Clara's defence never really played great but once they turned on their offense they didn't really need to. Was rooting for Pepperdine. Santa Clara has a great offense, but I don't think they have the defense to go deep. We shall see.


Fun game to watch, Santa Clara's offense is very good but there D is definitely suspect.  Thought overall SC was the better team.


----------



## Dubs

beachbum said:


> Fun game to watch, Santa Clara's offense is very good but there D is definitely suspect.  Thought overall SC was the better team.


That 2nd goal from Anderson on Pepp was delicious.  Beautiful to watch that sequence.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It looks like Stanford has settled on their keeper.  I think that they made the right choice.  It would have been nice if all of the dangerous opportunities last hadn't either been blocked or been shot over the goal.  SoCal produces a lot of thoroughbreds.....


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> It looks like Stanford has settled on their keeper.  I think that they made the right choice.  It would have been nice if all of the dangerous opportunities last hadn't either been blocked or been shot over the goal.  SoCal produces a lot of thoroughbreds.....



Well I haven’t checked but I hope it’s our own forum members kid!!!


----------



## GKDAD

Disappointing loss for Michigan.    Controlled the game.    Could not get the ball in the net.  0-1 and a must win on Sunday.   Crazy year.


----------



## turftoe

turftoe said:


> Big Thursday in Pac-12 action.
> 
> 2:00 Stanford 4 at Colorado 0
> 3:00 Washington State 0 at USC 3
> 5:00 Oregon State 3 at Arizona State 1
> 6:00 Cal 2 at Utah 1
> 7:00 Oregon 2 at Arizona 5
> 8:00 Washington 0 at UCLA 1


Just put in scores


----------



## warrior49

Might as well give Stanford the PAC12 trophy now. They only have Utah, the two Arizona's, and Cal left.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> It looks like Stanford has settled on their keeper.  I think that they made the right choice.  It would have been nice if all of the dangerous opportunities last hadn't either been blocked or been shot over the goal.  SoCal produces a lot of thoroughbreds.....


Yes-- all our So Cal girls are killing it-- so proud of them! I am always rooting for our local girls-- whatever conference they are in!! 

Not sure yet about your first point though...we shall see...(and also not wanting to jinx anything!!!)


----------



## outside!

CSUF 1 - UCSB 1. The first half was fairly evenly matched and ended 1-1. Fullerton was much more in control during the second half and  two over time periods, out shooting the Gaucho's by 15-6 and corner kicks by 8-1. The game at Fullerton against CSUN on 11/3 looks to be the deciding game, but CSUN faces a tough Long Beach on Halloween.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Yes-- all our So Cal girls are killing it-- so proud of them! I am always rooting for our local girls-- whatever conference they are in!!
> 
> Not sure yet about your first point though...we shall see...(and also not wanting to jinx anything!!!)


Paul doesn’t do things accidentally.  The start against UCLA followed by another start speaks volumes about who he is going to go to during the tournament...  She gets it done with her feet which matters for a possession team.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> It looks like Stanford has settled on their keeper.  I think that they made the right choice.  It would have been nice if all of the dangerous opportunities last hadn't either been blocked or been shot over the goal.  SoCal produces a lot of thoroughbreds.....


Hey MAP how is that ASU prediction working out for you?  I would say about as good as the UCLA kneelers prediction.   You dont know sheet, mitch!  Oh and give me a call you seem to know my name.  I am sure you can find my number.  Dont be a mitch, mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Hey MAP how is that ASU prediction working out for you?  I would say about as good as the UCLA kneelers prediction.   You dont know sheet, mitch!  Oh and give me a call you seem to know my name.  I am sure you can find my number.  Dont be a mitch, mitch.


You just keep sounding like a bitch.  You are a coward and it is probably genetic.  Penis envy is a horrible thing.  If somehow you grow one along with a neighboring ball sack you have my number.  Please use it or shut up you pussy.

It must suck to have a shitty life, a small dick and nothing better to do than to try to talk shit to people with shit going for them.  Grow a pair.  Act like a man.  Fear isn’t a good look.


----------



## ToonArmy

soccer661 said:


> Yes-- all our So Cal girls are killing it-- so proud of them! I am always rooting for our local girls-- whatever conference they are in!!
> 
> Not sure yet about your first point though...we shall see...(and also not wanting to jinx anything!!!)


And on that note get in Mari! Local girl my hometown star with the game winner in her second game back from injury. I root for the socal girls too no matter where they play


----------



## NorCal

Pac12 over the years:

Being a somewhat new fan to Women's Soccer, I wanted to look back at the standings for the last 7 seasons (including this year). Wanted to see if there was a trend in the standings. Assuming the standings stay true for this season, it appears that only 2 teams have won the Pac12 title: Stanford (5) and UCLA (2). Stanford, UCLA and USC have been mainstays in the top 4 (UCLA had a bad 2015 & USC had a terrible 2013). Wazzu has been very consistent, never dropping below 8th. Cal had a bad 2018 season but they have been very consistent as well. Colorado has been all over the place, 3rd place then 12th then a 2nd. I would say Arizona is trending up, they started off with a couple 9th places then have been in the top 7 since. ASU is going in the wrong direction with 3 double digit finishes in the last 4 seasons. OSU may be trending up with the new coaching staff. Oregon has been struggling for a long time with their best finish being 9th place. I know there are some factors that are not included: coaching changes, injuries, etc...just thought it was interesting to see a 7 year span of the conference.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Oregon never should have hired Mertz.  She was a .500 coach at her previous college and WAS NEVER a proven winner.  Oregon needs a coach that's a proven winner at any level, then hire assistants that can recruit.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Not surprising the leader board are top level academic institutions.  Impressed with WSU. Not a top academic school and in Pullman.  Coach must be doing some good things there.

WCC it's the same.  Santa Clara, Pepperdine, BYU all three excellent schools in nice areas and all three do well every year.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Oregon State is fun to watch this year. Coach is definitely doing something right out there.


----------



## turftoe

Sunday PAC-12 

11:00 Stanford at Utah 
11:00 Cal at Colorado 
12:00 Oregon at ASU
12:00 Washington State at UCLA 
1:00 Oregon State at Arizona 
1:00 Washington at USC

Big games for many teams both in conference and RPI for ncaa


----------



## turftoe

WCC TODAY:

Pacific at Pepperdine 
St Mary’s at LMU
San Diego at BYU
Santa Clara at Gonzaga 
San Francisco at Portland


----------



## gkrent

Pepp over the tigers 4-0


----------



## UOP

Held you guys 2-0 until the 80th.  We couldn’t take advantage in the early 2nd when Pepp came out really slow. We weren’t to dangerous but had a few chances.   What’s up with the soccer facility?  Do they not care about women’s soccer there?  You guys should have a stadium like Portland.


----------



## Swoosh

UOP said:


> Held you guys 2-0 until the 80th.  We couldn’t take advantage in the early 2nd when Pepp came out really slow. We weren’t to dangerous but had a few chances.   What’s up with the soccer facility?  Do they not care about women’s soccer there?  You guys should have a stadium like Portland.


RPI of 49 before this RPI sinker...UOP in the 300s and 3-13

Pepp has to go one game at a time, their players deserve to go to the tournament.  I'm still in awe of the helicopter goal by #9 vs Santa Clara


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MAP’s kid has started in 66 college games or straight 66 games?
Pretty fricken strong I would say.
Hope they get it back together.


----------



## gkrent

UOP said:


> What’s up with the soccer facility?  Do they not care about women’s soccer there?  You guys should have a stadium like Portland.


Yes we all often wonder this.  The only good thing about it is the view...the bleachers are temporary, there are no real restrooms and no locker room.  I guess the next big project they are going to fund is lights.


----------



## GKDAD

Michigan secures home field Conference tourney game with 4-1 win over Maryland today!   Still drying out from last night’s football game!!   Go Blue.   Good luck to all this afternoon!


----------



## warrior49

UW over USC 2-0


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Dum


gkrent said:


> Yes we all often wonder this.  The only good thing about it is the view...the bleachers are temporary, there are no real restrooms and no locker room.  I guess the next big project they are going to fund is lights.


Dumb. We don’t need (or want) lights. Can’t enjoy the best view in NCAA sports in the dark. Somebody with some coin needs to pony up for a locker/seating combo al la Stanford. @Ricky Fandango Fieldhouse?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

What happened to this site? I lost my “dumb” button.


----------



## Fact

SpeedK1llz said:


> What happened to this site? I lost my “dumb” button.


Dom has now officially become big brother.  Much harder to get under peoples’s skin without the dumb button but I bet we’ll see some more colorful language.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> What happened to this site? I lost my “dumb” button.


Dumb.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Yes we all often wonder this.  The only good thing about it is the view...the bleachers are temporary, there are no real restrooms and no locker room.  I guess the next big project they are going to fund is lights.


The part that really does not make sense is that they just completed a new dorm just uphill from the field in the past three years. They already had all of the construction equipment on site, but chose to only landscape the slope above the track instead of just making some concrete steps to serve as bleachers. The baseball stadium is nice though.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> Dumb.


Look who knows how to use a keyboard and get on the interwebs everybody!


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Look who knows how to use a keyboard and get on the interwebs everybody!


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Look who knows how to use a keyboard and get on the interwebs everybody!


I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## outside!

CSUF 1 - Cal Poly 0. Watched the game on LiveStream yesterday. Good announcers. Odd stadium for soccer. Frustrating camera work. Happy for Sarah Davis on her goal. She is a great player.


----------



## outside!

outside! said:


> CSUF 1 - Cal Poly 0. Watched the game on LiveStream yesterday. Good announcers. Odd stadium for soccer. Frustrating camera work. Happy for Sarah Davis on her goal. She is a great player.


Sorry, should be Sarah Davidson.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Swoosh said:


> RPI of 49 before this RPI sinker...UOP in the 300s and 3-13
> 
> Pepp has to go one game at a time, their players deserve to go to the tournament.  I'm still in awe of the helicopter goal by #9 vs Santa Clara


Yeah... might get some of it back against USF (if we win) but the season ender against St. Mary’s won’t do us any favors either.

a lot of “what if’s” this season. Definitely didn’t go as I had expected.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

RPI?  who the hell has Brown played and beat?  RPI should be examined teams need to pass the eye test and actually beat someone good. BYU, Santa Clara, Pepperdine would handle BROWN easily. 

Brown's tie to TX a and M.  look art the stats.  They were dominated.  Does the RPI show that?


----------



## warrior49

I can kinda get my head around the RPI rankings system, but what really blows my mind is the United Soccer Coaches rankings. Duke at 8-1-7 is ranked #9 in the country?  7 ties? Sandwiched between teams with 12 and 15 wins. No rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepperdine has beaten Stanford, should have beaten Santa clara and tied UCLA.  Provided they win out, they should be in.  It's not their fault Pacific has an RPI of 300+.  Ask USF if Pacific played like 300 RPI team last week in their 3-2 win.   IMO RPI is flawed.  Teams are still being left out. So really no different then before


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Also outside of the power 5 it's hard to get your RPI rating up for smaller conferences. Big boys make you travel so it's an uphill battle. How's that fair.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

How about the year USF had a great season, came in second and SC who came in 3rd in the WCC went to the tourney.
That wss a travesty


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepperdine has beaten Stanford, should have beaten Santa clara and tied UCLA.  Provided they win out, they should be in.  It's not their fault Pacific has an RPI of 300+.  Ask USF if Pacific played like 300 RPI team last week in their 3-2 win.   IMO RPI is flawed.  Teams are still being left out. So really no different then before


What would you replace RPI with?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> How about the year USF had a great season, came in second and SC who came in 3rd in the WCC went to the tourney.
> That wss a travesty


Totally agree with this one...


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> How about the year USF had a great season, came in second and SC who came in 3rd in the WCC went to the tourney.
> That wss a travesty


I’m still bitter about that.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> What would you replace RPI with?


Hey! You finally asked an intelligent question!

Not an easy question to answer however, CP Thomas on the Big Soccer forum probably has the best solution which is just a slight tweak to what they are doing now.

The tough pill to swallow is the automatic qualifier for champions for some very inferior conferences. they take up a lot of slots. Then you’ve got the 7th, 8th & 9th place teams from the ACC getting in just because they play in a strong conference. Maybe they need to weigh the non-conference schedule heavier than the conference schedule to discourage teams from scheduling cupcakes and not penalize teams as much who play in conferences like the WCC where the talent level really drops off after the top 3-4 teams. if Pepperdine, SC & BYU had a choice, they probably wouldn’t want to play UOP and St. Mary’s but they don’t.

how about you Carnac? What changes would you make?


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Hey! You finally asked an intelligent question!
> 
> Not an easy question to answer however, CP Thomas on the Big Soccer forum probably has the best solution which is just a slight tweak to what they are doing now.
> 
> The tough pill to swallow is the automatic qualifier for champions for some very inferior conferences. they take up a lot of slots. Then you’ve got the 7th, 8th & 9th place teams from the ACC getting in just because they play in a strong conference. Maybe they need to weigh the non-conference schedule heavier than the conference schedule to discourage teams from scheduling cupcakes and not penalize teams as much who play in conferences like the WCC where the talent level really drops off after the top 3-4 teams. if Pepperdine, SC & BYU had a choice, they probably wouldn’t want to play UOP and St. Mary’s but they don’t.
> 
> how about you Carnac? What changes would you make?


If you look at the formula (WLT x .25 + Opp WLT x .5 + Opp Opp WLT x .25), the best path for a conference to follow is for everyone to schedule cupcakes for non-conference games.  That helps pump up the first 25% of everybody's RPI, and once they start playing conference games against each other, everyone already has a good W-L-T record, which helps the next 50%.  On the men's side, look at RPI #7 Clemson's record (they're in the ACC).  They have only played only one non-conference game against a team with a winning record.  https://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/2019/07/clemson.html

Or look at #18 Notre Dame, also in the ACC for soccer, who beat Purdue Ft. Wayne 8-0 - PFW is currently #204 out of 206 in the RPI ranking. https://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/2019/07/notre-dame.html

The NCAA selection formula for ice hockey is ridiculously complicated, unless you have computer in your lap.  After the conference automatic entries are determined, every eligible team (.500 or better record, not on suspension or voluntary withdrawal, etc) is compared with every other eligible team. Factors such as head-to-head records (each game is worth a point in comparison), one point for best record against common opponents, and one point for best RPI (adjusted for freaks such as wins that reduce the RPI), with RPI as the tiebreaker if needed.  The teams who win the most comparisons become the at-large selections.

I have been toying with another formula (let's all it Espola Rating Index, or ERI) with similar intent as RPI but computed differently.  A win against a team with a winning record would be worth more than a win against a team with a losing record, etc., but with an adjustable scaling factor (or perhaps a non-linear scaling).  I don't have time to keep up with the numbers while games are still being played, but maybe next month I will see what difference it makes.  Roughly - a win would be worth the weighted average of 1 and opponent's WLT, a tie worth the weighted average of 0.5 and opponent's WLT, and a loss worth the weighted average of 0 and opponent's WLT; and the average of all those numbers would be the ERI.


----------



## Soccer4evr

SpeedK1llz said:


> Hey! You finally asked an intelligent question!
> 
> Not an easy question to answer however, CP Thomas on the Big Soccer forum probably has the best solution which is just a slight tweak to what they are doing now.
> 
> The tough pill to swallow is the automatic qualifier for champions for some very inferior conferences. they take up a lot of slots. Then you’ve got the 7th, 8th & 9th place teams from the ACC getting in just because they play in a strong conference. Maybe they need to weigh the non-conference schedule heavier than the conference schedule to discourage teams from scheduling cupcakes and not penalize teams as much who play in conferences like the WCC where the talent level really drops off after the top 3-4 teams. if Pepperdine, SC & BYU had a choice, they probably wouldn’t want to play UOP and St. Mary’s but they don’t.


I agree with your point that the non-conference schedule should weigh heavier depending on whether a team has an easier or more difficult schedule. I do disagree with your point about automatic qualifier for champions of very inferior conferences, whether they take up slots or not, by winning their conference they deserve to be in the tournament.


----------



## espola

Soccer4evr said:


> I agree with your point that the non-conference schedule should weigh heavier depending on whether a team has an easier or more difficult schedule. I do disagree with your point about automatic qualifier for champions of very inferior conferences, whether they take up slots or not, by winning their conference they deserve to be in the tournament.


I agree with that.  Getting into the tournament by winning your conference is not subject to oddness in a rating formula or selection committee politics.  On the other end of that, I would support some sort of limit to the number of teams in a conference that are selected - something like no more than half the teams, or no more than 4 teams in small conferences (6 or 7 schools).


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Soccer4evr said:


> I agree with your point that the non-conference schedule should weigh heavier depending on whether a team has an easier or more difficult schedule. I do disagree with your point about automatic qualifier for champions of very inferior conferences, whether they take up slots or not, by winning their conference they deserve to be in the tournament.


Fair enough. I may be a little bitter from last year.


----------



## outside!

Anyone know what the air quality is in Northridge? CSUN vs. CSULB is scheduled for tonight at 7:00 PM in Northridge.


----------



## turftoe

Pac12 Today:

1:00 Arizona at CAL
5:00 ASU at Stanford 
7:00 Colorado at Washington 
7:00 UCLA at Oregon State 
7:00 USC at Oregon 
7:00 Utah at Washington State

Interesting games, AZ and Cal both have serious speed up top, Stanford back home after snowy trip to the mountains, can Colorado knock Washington down a peg, Oregon State has been pretty solid at home_,_ but has a big test tonight with UCLA, USC should roll Oregon and the Utah v WSU will be interesting, as Utah plays some nice soccer but may not have enough for the size and speed of WSU front line.


----------



## turftoe

Currently in the PAC-12

Stanford 8-0
Washington 6-2
USC 5-3
UCLA 5-3
Arizona 4-3-1
Cal 3-2-3
Washington State 3-4-1
Oregon State 2-4-2
Colorado 2-4-2
Utah 1-4-3
Oregon 1-5-2
Arizona State 0-6-2


----------



## turftoe

Last night’s results in Pac-12 

UCLA 4 Oregon State 0
USC 1 Oregon 0
Cal 3 Arizona 0
Colorado 1 Washington 0
WSU 4 Utah 1
Stanford 3 Arizona State 0


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Arizona State staring 0-9-2 in the face.  Outshot 36-1 and Graham pretty much just parked the bus to save face.  Sad.


----------



## sniper

The Outlaw said:


> Arizona State staring 0-9-2 in the face.  Outshot 36-1 and Graham pretty much just parked the bus to save face.  Sad.


It's difficult to watch when the bus gets parked, because it is not soccer. Then you have idiots that brag about "holding" a team to 2 goals for 80 minutes, like this is something to brag about. It's pathetic and it reveals how bad the coach and their team is.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

JMU over UNCW 3-2 in Quarterfinals of CAA!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

sniper said:


> It's difficult to watch when the bus gets parked, because it is not soccer. Then you have idiots that brag about "holding" a team to 2 goals for 80 minutes, like this is something to brag about. It's pathetic and it reveals how bad the coach and their team is.


Agreed... and I don't understand the strategy.  You haven't won a conference game.  They aren't getting blown out, other than by UCLA, though they took some heavy ass kickings early on, but what good is saying you only lost 3-0?  If you're worried about the player's self esteem, isn't it better for mental health to just play it straight up?  I'd be embarrassed not to as a player.  Felt bad for those young ladies.


----------



## pokergod

What happened to LB St.? Picked to finish first, all DA level players, tournament last year, just getting crushed and playing awful this year,


----------



## turftoe

Pepperdine 1
San Diego 0

Final


----------



## surfrider

turftoe said:


> Pepperdine 1
> San Diego 0
> 
> Final


And OMG a stellar field player steps in to fill in at goal to keep things alive!!!  You don’t see that everyday. Congrats Devin Gilfoy!


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> And OMG a stellar field player steps in to fill in at goal to keep things alive!!!  You don’t see that everyday. Congrats Devin Gilfoy!


Our very own speedkillz sat there wringing his hands the whole game.  I thought he was gonna have a heart attack!  She did awesome and now has some very unique statistics to brag about


----------



## push_up

The Outlaw said:


> Agreed... and I don't understand the strategy.  You haven't won a conference game.  They aren't getting blown out, other than by UCLA, though they took some heavy ass kickings early on, but what good is saying you only lost 3-0?  If you're worried about the player's self esteem, isn't it better for mental health to just play it straight up?  I'd be embarrassed not to as a player.  Felt bad for those young ladies.


But wait.  MAP said ASU was going to be a middle of the PAC this year.  Just shows you he does know shit.  Chump!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Our very own speedkillz sat there wringing his hands the whole game.  I thought he was gonna have a heart attack!  She did awesome and now has some very unique statistics to brag about


Mad respect to all the keeper parents out there! Definitely harder to enjoy the game with my kid in goal. I think she may have channeled some of her high school volleyball skills on a couple plays.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> Our very own speedkillz sat there wringing his hands the whole game.  I thought he was gonna have a heart attack!  She did awesome and now has some very unique statistics to brag about


Speed is a cool dude.


----------



## turftoe

Pac12 Sunday 

ASU at Cal
AZ at Stanford 
USC at OSU
UCLA at Oregon 
Utah at Washington 
Colorado at WSU

Big games on schedule, more conference shuffling potential and NCAA possibilities on the line.


----------



## GKDAD

and in 40 degree weather, Michigan over Maryland 3-0.   On to semis with Rutgers, Penn St.......and Purdue.    Down goes Wisconsin 0-1 to Purdue.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

JMU beats Delaware 3-2 in OT.  On the the conference championship next weekend against Hofstra!


----------



## outside!

pokergod said:


> What happened to LB St.? Picked to finish first, all DA level players, tournament last year, just getting crushed and playing awful this year,


I only saw them play twice, once in person and once via Live Stream. The two games I saw they played a very direct game. Most of their losses are by 1 goal (even to UCLA). With different bounces their record would be better, but all in all, they do not seem to be one of the top Big West teams this year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

outside! said:


> I only saw them play twice, once in person and once via Live Stream. The two games I saw they played a very direct game. Most of their losses are by 1 goal (even to UCLA). With different bounces their record would be better, but all in all, they do not seem to be one of the top Big West teams this year.


Watch out for Hawaii.  Been watching some of their games and was impressed.


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> Watch out for Hawaii.  Been watching some of their games and was impressed.


Agree. It is also a grudge match since CSUF won the last league game and knocked Hawaii out of the NCAA tournament last year.


----------



## Swoosh

outside! said:


> Agree. It is also a grudge match since CSUF won the last league game and knocked Hawaii out of the NCAA tournament last year.


You mean Big West tournament.  Big west is down this year with usual frontrunners Long Beach and UC Irvine having bad years (each with 4 wins yikes).  Fullerton did well to go from last place to first place, but scheduled much easier.  The champion will travel to UCLA or USC, a tall task.  No eastbay no big west team will upset Cal.


----------



## outside!

Yes, meant Big West tournament. I was moving fast between emails. Not sure what pre-season schedule has to do with conference standings however.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal’s first rounds:

2014 - won over SDSU 3-2
2015- loss to LMU 1-0
2016 - loss to Pepperdine 1-1
2017 - loss to Santa Clara 2-1
2018 - not selected

3 years in a row they have drawn a wcc team.  Looking like Pepperdine to me and another first round exit.


----------



## sirfootyalot

Santa Clara at Cal first round would be fun and almost sure to happen


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stanford gets the big sky winner if it’s sac state.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

For travel SC vs. CAL
Pepperdine vs. USC.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCLA vs. BIG west or mtn west winner?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA vs. BIG west or mtn west winner?


I would relish the thought of it being the mountain west winner


----------



## Swoosh

outside! said:


> Yes, meant Big West tournament. I was moving fast between emails. Not sure what pre-season schedule has to do with conference standings however.


Yes I got caught between two thoughts, preseason wins and conference.  UCI and Long Beach played tough schedules, both top 10 schedules, which hurts their win total.  Has nothing to do with conference results though.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal’s first rounds:
> 
> 2014 - won over SDSU 3-2
> 2015- loss to LMU 1-0
> 2016 - loss to Pepperdine 1-1
> 2017 - loss to Santa Clara 2-1
> 2018 - not selected
> 
> 3 years in a row they have drawn a wcc team.  Looking like Pepperdine to me and another first round exit.


2019 - Will make the third round.  For once they look defensively sound and gk is a beast.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> 2019 - Will make the third round.  For once they look defensively sound and gk is a beast.


History suggests otherwise but I'll have to see what the bracket looks like.  I give them a shot because of their beast of a goalie.  
I do wonder if the goalies behind her will transfer as there's no way they are getting meaningful time for the next three years!


----------



## Imtired

Speaking of first round playoffs, does anyone have experience purchasing tickets for NCAA playoff games?   Do you get them via the NCAA website?


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> History suggests otherwise but I'll have to see what the bracket looks like.  I give them a shot because of their beast of a goalie.
> I do wonder if the goalies behind her will transfer as there's no way they are getting meaningful time for the next three years!


One is graduating - in 3 years!  Not sure of the other . . .


----------



## dk_b

Imtired said:


> Speaking of first round playoffs, does anyone have experience purchasing tickets for NCAA playoff games?   Do you get them via the NCAA website?


I have always been able to buy walk-up tix at Cal and, for Stanford, purchased through Stanford's website.  The only time I purchased through the NCAA was for the College Cup.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Am I the only one that would love to be in Arkansas' bracket?  They are about the weakest potential #1 seed I have ever seen.  They are basically frauds.  BYU should lobby to be the #4 seed in their region.  I know that I am hoping that if UCLA doesn't miraculously get the last #1 seed that they at least get placed as the #2 seed in their bracket.  The winner of UCLA/U$C has an outside chance at getting the last #1 seed especially if Florida beats Arkansas tomorrow (likely to happen).  Both LA schools have a win over Florida State and would likely jump the Seminoles if they don't win the ACC tournament in any head to head seeding decisions.  The loser of the UCLA/$C game will likely get a #2 seed but as last year showed they could easily end up getting a #3 or #4.  This is probably the most exciting weekend of the season outside of the second weekend of the tournament.  Good luck to all teams not named U$C and hopefully they will at least stay healthy.


----------



## Imtired

MakeAPlay said:


> Am I the only one that would love to be in Arkansas' bracket?  They are about the weakest potential #1 seed I have ever seen.  They are basically frauds.  BYU should lobby to be the #4 seed in their region.  I know that I am hoping that if UCLA doesn't miraculously get the last #1 seed that they at least get placed as the #2 seed in their bracket.  The winner of UCLA/U$C has an outside chance at getting the last #1 seed especially if Florida beats Arkansas tomorrow (likely to happen).  Both LA schools have a win over Florida State and would likely jump the Seminoles if they don't win the ACC tournament in any head to head seeding decisions.  The loser of the UCLA/$C game will likely get a #2 seed but as last year showed they could easily end up getting a #3 or #4.  This is probably the most exciting weekend of the season outside of the second weekend of the tournament.  Good luck to all teams not named U$C and hopefully they will at least stay healthy.


Your post caught my eye because my spouse has been talking about Arkansas quite a bit but in the positive, not negative.   For whatever reason, they are really impressing my spouse who watches a lot of the college soccer games from all different conferences.   I haven't watched them so I have no idea how strong or weak they are.  My spouse isn't a soccer guru by any means so could be completely wrong...it was just interesting to see someone else have the exact opposite impression.  It's going to be fun watching the playoffs this year!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Imtired said:


> Your post caught my eye because my spouse has been talking about Arkansas quite a bit but in the positive, not negative.   For whatever reason, they are really impressing my spouse who watches a lot of the college soccer games from all different conferences.   I haven't watched them so I have no idea how strong or weak they are.  My spouse isn't a soccer guru by any means so could be completely wrong...it was just interesting to see someone else have the exact opposite impression.  It's going to be fun watching the playoffs this year!


You can watch replays of their games on the ESPN app.  They are GREAT on set pieces.  They play very direct soccer (kickball) and are very physical.  They are like a poor man's North Carolina....  All of the chaos, not much of the skill.  The best part about this time of year is the contrast in styles that you see.  Tomorrow should be interesting.  I think that Florida is going to beat them.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## turftoe

Pac12 today

Colorado at Utah 6:00
Oregon at Oregon State 7:00

Tomorrow 
ASU at Arizona 6:00
USC at UCLA 6:00
WSU at Washington 7:00
CAL at Stanford 7:00

Some pretty big games here across the board 

Besides the geographic rivalries, Oregon State would do well for NCAA bid to lock down another W, as would AZ... the WSU/WA game has intrigue as WSU seems to have recaptured some of its power... Cal/Stanford will be compelling as well; with Cal’s speed on counter attacks and of course the local game should be fantastic with potential big NCAA seeds on the line.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Pac12 today
> 
> Colorado at Utah 6:00
> Oregon at Oregon State 7:00
> 
> Tomorrow
> ASU at Arizona 6:00
> USC at UCLA 6:00
> WSU at Washington 7:00
> CAL at Stanford 7:00
> 
> Some pretty big games here across the board
> 
> Besides the geographic rivalries, Oregon State would do well for NCAA bid to lock down another W, as would AZ... the WSU/WA game has intrigue as WSU seems to have recaptured some of its power... Cal/Stanford will be compelling as well; with Cal’s speed on counter attacks and of course the local game should be fantastic with potential big NCAA seeds on the line.


These next two days I will be in heaven.  6pm tomorrow night will be an absolute war with the winner making a case for the 4th #1 seed.  Should be fun.


----------



## Dubs

Topdrawer soccer had 9 Pac 12 teams making the tourney.  Not sure that will happen.  They also had Texas making the field.  I don't understand how Texas can make the tourney with their body of work.


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> Topdrawer soccer had 9 Pac 12 teams making the tourney.  Not sure that will happen.  They also had Texas making the field.  I don't understand how Texas can make the tourney with their body of work.


Link?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Topdrawer soccer had 9 Pac 12 teams making the tourney.  Not sure that will happen.  They also had Texas making the field.  I don't understand how Texas can make the tourney with their body of work.


It's going to take some hocus pocus and a lot of luck for Oregon State to get in.  A win against Oregon and no upsets in the smaller conference tournaments are about their only hope.  The coach still deserves coach of the year for engineering an amazing turnaround for a team who's talent level is pretty much unchanged from last year.  Coaching matters.....

Texas probably won't get in.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Florida vs. Arkansas and South Carolina vs. Vanderbilt will both be excellent games.  I am also going to check out some of the Fullerton vs. Hawaii game in between the Utah/Colorado and Oregon/Oregon state games.


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> Link?











						Latest women's DI tourney projection | College Soccer
					

One week ahead of Selection Monday, check out the latest women's Division I NCAA tournament projection.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Florida vs. Arkansas and South Carolina vs. Vanderbilt will both be excellent games.  I am also going to check out some of the Fullerton vs. Hawaii game in between the Utah/Colorado and Oregon/Oregon state games.


Florida Arkansas is going to be awesome.  Clash of styles!


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> Florida vs. Arkansas and South Carolina vs. Vanderbilt will both be excellent games.  I am also going to check out some of the Fullerton vs. Hawaii game in between the Utah/Colorado and Oregon/Oregon state games.


I think the SEC has a lot more parity this year (as was the case last year) among the top 8 teams than people realize -- perhaps the reason for your reservations about Arkansas.  However, they did beat UNC.  I agree their style of play is perhaps the most direct and physical of top SEC teams.  I will be cheering for the Gators to face Vanderbilt in the SEC finals.  The last two years, that has been a great matchup.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> I think the SEC has a lot more parity this year (as was the case last year) among the top 8 teams than people realize -- perhaps the reason for your reservations about Arkansas.  However, they did beat UNC.  I agree their style of play is perhaps the most direct and physical of top SEC teams.  I will be cheering for the Gators to face Vanderbilt in the SEC finals.  The last two years, that has been a great matchup.


Arkansas scores first on a set piece against the run of play.  Florida didn't clear it out and the Razorbacks know how to put the ball on frame.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Florida with an edge in shots and possession 10-4.  Arkansas leading 2-0 with 4 shots 2 on goal both go in.


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Florida with an edge in shots and possession 10-4.  Arkansas leading 2-0 with 4 shots 2 on goal both go in.


Classic Arkansas.  They do what they do.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Arkansas gonna fall to a Pac-12 or wcc school.  They better hope they don’t face one.  Kick and run only works for so long.


----------



## Glen

eastbaysoccer said:


> Arkansas gonna fall to a Pac-12 or wcc school.  They better hope they don’t face one.  Kick and run only works for so long.


Arkansas is 16-2-2 overall.  They are 8-1-1 in SEC conference play.  They are in the finals of the conference championship game.  

The WCC, on the other hand, is weaker than the Ivy League this year . . . or at least that's what the RPI shows after a full season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Glen said:


> Arkansas is 16-2-2 overall.  They are 8-1-1 in SEC conference play.  They are in the finals of the conference championship game.
> 
> The WCC, on the other hand, is weaker than the Ivy League this year . . . or at least that's what the RPI shows after a full season.


RPI is in error.  Brown plays BYU, Pepperdine or Santa Clara they get run off the field by 2/3 goals.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Brown and Hofstra high rpi’s .  They beat teams that had winning records against bad teams.  Hofstra hasn’t beat anyone and got pulverizied by penn state 6-0.  Brown also hasn’t beaten anyone.


----------



## Glen

eastbaysoccer said:


> RPI is in error.  Brown plays BYU, Pepperdine or Santa Clara they get run off the field by 2/3 goals.


BYU is good, but the rest of the league is garbage this year.  It's so bad, it's worse than a non-scholarship league.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

In the end it doesn’t really matter.


Glen said:


> BYU is good, but the rest of the league is garbage this year.  It's so bad, it's worse than a non-scholarship league.


Well once tournament begins we will find out who’s the real deal and if the RPI meant anything.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> BYU is good, but the rest of the league is garbage this year.  It's so bad, it's worse than a non-scholarship league.


The SEC is pretty bad this year.  Did you watch the Arkansas/Florida game?  Florida passed around them.  They just couldn't handle the Arkansas counterattack and set piece game and the third goal was just an extremely poor play by the keeper.


----------



## outside!

CSUF 3-0 over Hawai'i. Fullerton dominated possession with enough confidence that the starting attacking players all played less than 60 minutes each. Some of the Rainbow Wahine should really take a class on sportsmanship. Comments on the physical attractiveness of your opponents are uncalled for and your opinion of the team quality are not reflected by the scoreboard.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Brown tied TX a and m /. Dominated statistically 
Penn slaughtered by Stanford
Yale slaughtered by Penn State
USF 3 to 1 over Harvard / 17 shots to 4

Not taking anything away from Brown’s terrific season but if you dig deeper into the analytics the Ivy League has not done well vs. the power 6.  If they face any mid level team from the power  5 they are gone in round 1.

Arkansas going to do well if Jerry Jones makes some calls and puts them in a bracket minus any PAC 12 teams.  
If you are winning games and getting statistically whipped you are getting lucky.  Luck runs out eventually. 

IMO UCLA will make a run.  Talent there but complacent and I think they will show up when it counts.  

Cal gone in round 1 if they play wcc or big west champ.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

When do brackets come out?


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> When do brackets come out?


Monday at 1:30 PM PST


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> The SEC is pretty bad this year.  Did you watch the Arkansas/Florida game?  Florida passed around them.  They just couldn't handle the Arkansas counterattack and set piece game and the third goal was just an extremely poor play by the keeper.


Totally agree.  Florida was a bit slow in changing the point of attack.  If they were quicker and more accurate at doing that, they would have doubled their chances.  Also they had Grade A chances that weren't finished.  If they finished, probably a different game... but how many times has that been said about a soccer game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Totally agree.  Florida was a bit slow in changing the point of attack.  If they were quicker and more accurate at doing that, they would have doubled their chances.  Also they had Grade A chances that weren't finished.  If they finished, probably a different game... but how many times has that been said about a soccer game?


I agree.  You have to finish a good percentage of your chances to win.  Look at Stanford vs. Pepperdine....  Or UCLA against pretty much everyone.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Brown tied TX a and m /. Dominated statistically
> Penn slaughtered by Stanford
> Yale slaughtered by Penn State
> USF 3 to 1 over Harvard / 17 shots to 4
> 
> Not taking anything away from Brown’s terrific season but if you dig deeper into the analytics the Ivy League has not done well vs. the power 6.  If they face any mid level team from the power  5 they are gone in round 1.
> 
> Arkansas going to do well if Jerry Jones makes some calls and puts them in a bracket minus any PAC 12 teams.
> If you are winning games and getting statistically whipped you are getting lucky.  Luck runs out eventually.
> 
> IMO UCLA will make a run.  Talent there but complacent and I think they will show up when it counts.
> 
> Cal gone in round 1 if they play wcc or big west champ.


I agree.  There is a quiet confidence among the Bruins.  Fleming tell Canada that she wanted to stick with the team for the rest of the season was a big confidence boost.  Having her in the middle makes them a tough out against anyone.  The defense has quietly been playing excellently (minus a few individual breakdowns here and there).  Rodriguez is starting to get her legs back and have Reyes able to go adds another quality finisher and eases some of the midfield depth issues.  If they get the #2 seed in Arkansas or Virginia's bracket they will definitely be in San Jose...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  You have to finish a good percentage of your chances to win.  Look at Stanford vs. Pepperdine....  Or UCLA against pretty much everyone.


 If you have many chances the probability of a goal goes up.  And vice versa.  As the season progresses probability will be onthe side of teams that have consistently created many chances.  

The clock runs out on athletic kick ball teams.   It’s not sustainable thru a tournament like this.  Might get u a win here and there.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> If you have many chances the probability of a goal goes up.  And vice versa.  As the season progresses probability will be onthe side of teams that have consistently created many chances.
> 
> The clock runs out on athletic kick ball teams.   It’s not sustainable thru a tournament like this.  Might get u a win here and there.


Don't the athletic kick ball teams get more chances?


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> If you have many chances the probability of a goal goes up.  And vice versa.  As the season progresses probability will be onthe side of teams that have consistently created many chances.
> 
> The clock runs out on athletic kick ball teams.   It’s not sustainable thru a tournament like this.  Might get u a win here and there.


I agree and that is why I think that Colorado will be one and done in the tournament.  They were thoroughly outplayed by Utah last night.  I would like to see Utah and Oregon State get in.  I doubt that both of them will get in.  My math has Oregon State as the last team in the field with their RPI at 48.  Utah is two spots too low at 50.  Today is already starting off as a great day.  I just watched Penn State beat Purdue in the Big Ten semifinal 2-0 and Michigan against Rutgers just kicked off.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

espola said:


> Don't the athletic kick ball teams get more chances?


Chances = Shots/SOG.  

I equate kick ball teams to a punchers chance.  If a coach strategically defends to kick ball the chances diminish.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Michigan plays nice soccer.  This is only the second time I have seen them play and they connect passes.  Rutgers is your typical defend and counter team.


----------



## 21dd

eastbaysoccer said:


> If you have many chances the probability of a goal goes up.  And vice versa.  As the season progresses probability will be onthe side of teams that have consistently created many chances.
> 
> The clock runs out on athletic kick ball teams.   It’s not sustainable thru a tournament like this.  Might get u a win here and there.


We live in SEC/Big 12 country and feel like most of these schools play athletic kick ball.  Can't stand to watch Arkansas, but watched them play SEC semi and much prefer Florida's style of play.  Love the way UCLA and Stanford play.  My DD wants to play in college but get out of this area.  What are some of the schools outside of those two conferences (east or west coast, or northern US) that play good possession-oriented soccer? Also outside the top 25-30 ranked teams.


----------



## NTX07

eastbaysoccer said:


> Chances = Shots/SOG.
> 
> I equate kick ball teams to a punchers chance.  If a coach strategically defends to kick ball the chances diminish.


A kid has a clear shot from the 6 and hits it over.  Scoring chance?  SOG?   Another kid drills one from just outside the 18, hits the woodwork.  Scoring chance?  SOG?  A third kid hits an optimistic ball from 35 that bounces weakly to the GK.  Scoring chance?  SOG?   

I think your understanding of soccer statistics could use some help.


----------



## MakeAPlay

21dd said:


> We live in SEC/Big 12 country and feel like most of these schools play athletic kick ball.  Can't stand to watch Arkansas, but watched them play SEC semi and much prefer Florida's style of play.  Love the way UCLA and Stanford play.  My DD wants to play in college but get out of this area.  What are some of the schools outside of those two conferences (east or west coast, or northern US) that play good possession-oriented soccer? Also outside the top 25-30 ranked teams.



Off the top of my head:

Wake Forest
Georgetown
Michigan
University of San Diego

Unfortunately there are maybe 10-11 true possession teams in the country and most of them are in the top 10-15.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Wake Forest
> Georgetown
> Michigan
> University of San Diego
> 
> Unfortunately there are maybe 10-11 true possession teams in the country and most of them are in the top 10-15.  Good luck to you and your player.


Nonsense.


----------



## younothat

Tonight's crosstown showdown UCLA vs USC, who's going?


----------



## socalkdg

espola said:


> Nonsense.


Is that Nonsense there are more, or there are less possession teams?   If more, many of us would love to hear what teams they are.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

A team like Arkansas.  Protect vs. kickball and allow them possess.  Chances are the


NTX07 said:


> A kid has a clear shot from the 6 and hits it over.  Scoring chance?  SOG?   Another kid drills one from just outside the 18, hits the woodwork.  Scoring chance?  SOG?  A third kid hits an optimistic ball from 35 that bounces weakly to the GK.  Scoring chance?  SOG?
> 
> I think your understanding of soccer statistics could use some help.


???  SOG is SOG.  What are u talking about.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

eastbaysoccer said:


> A team like Arkansas.  Protect vs. kickball and allow them possess.  Chances are the
> 
> ???  SOG is SOG.  What are u talking about.


Sec sucks .  We will see who knows what they are talking about after round 1.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

21dd said:


> We live in SEC/Big 12 country and feel like most of these schools play athletic kick ball.  Can't stand to watch Arkansas, but watched them play SEC semi and much prefer Florida's style of play.  Love the way UCLA and Stanford play.  My DD wants to play in college but get out of this area.  What are some of the schools outside of those two conferences (east or west coast, or northern US) that play good possession-oriented soccer? Also outside the top 25-30 ranked teams.





MakeAPlay said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Wake Forest
> Georgetown
> Michigan
> University of San Diego
> 
> Unfortunately there are maybe 10-11 true possession teams in the country and most of them are in the top 10-15.  Good luck to you and your player.


I think a lot of teams try to play possession but it just doesn’t turn out that way.


----------



## espola

socalkdg said:


> Is that Nonsense there are more, or there are less possession teams?   If more, many of us would love to hear what teams they are.


"Possession" is what your youth coach says they are working on when they lose most of their games.  

There are reportedly ways to measure a quantity called "possession" in college and professional teams, although there doesn't seem to be an agreement on what it is or how it is to be measured.  

It would be interesting to see a thorough analysis of "possession" (however one chooses to define and measure it) vs. WLT records.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> A team like Arkansas.  Protect vs. kickball and allow them possess.  Chances are the
> 
> ???  SOG is SOG.  What are u talking about.


There is some degree of subjectivity in that some person has to decide which efforts are shots and/or shots on goal.  Those quantities are reported, but not clearly defined in any authoritative source such as LOTG, NCAA rules, or NFHS rules.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Nonsense.


And you watch teams play?  I will bet you $100 that you haven't seen all of those teams play a full game this season.  You are such a contrarian Magoo....  That is why I have your dumb ass blocked.  Carry on with your willful ignorance Magoo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Rutgers ties it up with under a minute left in regulation.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> And you watch teams play?  I will bet you $100 that you haven't seen all of those teams play a full game this season.  You are such a contrarian Magoo....  That is why I have your dumb ass blocked.  Carry on with your willful ignorance Magoo.


You have me "blocked" but you are responding to me anyway.

My disaqreement was not with any of the teams in question, but with the whole concept of "possession" as if it were an objective characteristic.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Michigan wins 2-1 in OT off of a goalazo!  A great game.


----------



## soccer661

Virginia up over Florida State right now 1-0...12 minutes to go


----------



## soccer661

And Florida State ties it up 1-1 on a corner/header (there have been alot of those going on today...)
8 min to go


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Bryant v. Fairleigh Dickinson is LIVE right now!


----------



## soccer661

Virginia wins in OT


----------



## GKDAD

Great tourney in Big Ten.   Michigan knocks of Rutgers 2-1 in OT.    Another strong defensive effort.    Will face Penn State in the Championship on Sunday.    Both teams working their way up the RPI.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Dubs said:


> Latest women's DI tourney projection | College Soccer
> 
> 
> One week ahead of Selection Monday, check out the latest women's Division I NCAA tournament projection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.topdrawersoccer.com


Sock Drawer... LMAO!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

younothat said:


> Tonight's crosstown showdown UCLA vs USC, who's going?


Wish I could. Anybody want to lend out their Spectrum cable login so we can all watch?


----------



## newwavedave

espola said:


> "Possession" is what your youth coach says they are working on when they lose most of their games.
> 
> There are reportedly ways to measure a quantity called "possession" in college and professional teams, although there doesn't seem to be an agreement on what it is or how it is to be measured.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a thorough analysis of "possession" (however one chooses to define and measure it) vs. WLT records.


Just win baby!!!


----------



## NTX07

eastbaysoccer said:


> A team like Arkansas.  Protect vs. kickball and allow them possess.  Chances are the
> 
> ???  SOG is SOG.  What are u talking about.


Then answer the questions


----------



## espola

NTX07 said:


> Then answer the questions


Before you can decide what a "shot on goal" is, you must define what a "shot" is.  How about an attempt at a crossing pass that the keeper knocks in accidentally - is that a shot (and thus a shot on goal) or an own-goal?

I have observed that there is a lot of scorekeeper subjectivity defining shots, shots on goal, own-goals, etc.  A hard shot that a defender gets just enough of a touch on to deflect it past his keeper who is otherwise well-positioned to make a save - is that a shot?  a shot on goal?  an own-goal?


----------



## MakeAPlay

My math says that Fullerton and San Diego State will get to play $C and UCLA in the first round should they win their conference tournaments.  I would love to watch a Fullerton/$C game.  I’m sure that it would be wide open.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anybody as surprised as I was that $C came out in a 5 back set?  I wasn’t surprised by the kickball but them playing like a scared U10 team (other than Hocking who is the real deal) was pretty crazy to watch.

Stanford is playing amazing soccer right now and is the clear favorite to win it all.


----------



## newwavedave

UCLA is bringing it.  Let's go Bruins!!!!  I got to watch CSUF the other night and I was very impressed.  Go Titans!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Anybody as surprised as I was that $C came out in a 5 back set?  I wasn’t surprised by the kickball but them playing like a scared U10 team (other than Hocking who is the real deal) was pretty crazy to watch.
> 
> Stanford is playing amazing soccer right now and is the clear favorite to win it all.


UCLA looked very good last night.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal vs. Santa Clara.
Pepperdine vs. USC
BIG west vs. UCLA

Guessing committee will keep things local.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Anybody as surprised as I was that $C came out in a 5 back set?  I wasn’t surprised by the kickball but them playing like a scared U10 team (other than Hocking who is the real deal) was pretty crazy to watch.
> 
> Stanford is playing amazing soccer right now and is the clear favorite to win it all.


Bud if you only knew haha.  It was actually a 4-5-1 which would indicate we were afraid, we were going to bunker in and hope for a counter.  Pathetic.  UCLA was far the better team, their possession was the best of the year enhanced due to SC's tactics.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

My dd’s freshmen season is over.  She lost to Hofstra in league championship game.  From ACL/meniscus surgery on Feb 26th and likely redshirting to starting the second half of the Championship game its been a wild ride.  The future is bright and I can’t wait till 2020!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> UCLA looked very good last night.


That one touch to the top rt corner by the freshman was crazy and the USC keeper made a great save or two.
Lots of skill on that field.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> That one touch to the top rt corner by the freshman was crazy and the USC keeper made a great save or two.
> Lots of skill on that field.


That was fantastic play by both players. Not scoring made that moment that more impressive.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

newwavedave said:


> UCLA is bringing it.  Let's go Bruins!!!!  I got to watch CSUF the other night and I was very impressed.  Go Titans!!!!


MAP?


----------



## gkrent

San Diego state OUT.  Boise State IN


----------



## soccer661

Trojans were missing the one two punch of TM up top with PH...however even with that being said UCLA was firing on all cylinders and are peaking at just the right time...also so happy for Pepperdine, they needed to win out these last few games and they did!!  Keeping fingers crossed for Fullerton as well...looking forward to Monday draw and the tourney!! Just please stay healthy DD's!!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Why did TM not play?


----------



## soccer661

I thought I heard it from Pac 12 announcer -- something about she took at knock (maybe to her leg/knee?) and they were keeping her out for this game but will be back for post season play....someone please correct me if I'm wrong though (I may have missed part of explanation, was also in the middle of trying to make dinner- lol!)


----------



## pulguita

soccer661 said:


> I thought I heard it from Pac 12 announcer -- something about she took at knock (maybe to her leg/knee?) and they were keeping her out for this game but will be back for post season play....someone please correct me if I'm wrong though (I may have missed part of explanation, was also in the middle of trying to make dinner- lol!)


Out 3-4 weeks


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Trojans were missing the one two punch of TM up top with PH...however even with that being said UCLA was firing on all cylinders and are peaking at just the right time...also so happy for Pepperdine, they needed to win out these last few games and they did!!  Keeping fingers crossed for Fullerton as well...looking forward to Monday draw and the tourney!! Just please stay healthy DD's!!!


The gap between the two on InStat was pretty significant.  UCLA connected twice as many passes and had more than twice as much of the possession.  They made $C look horrible.  Outside of Hocking the $C players seemed scared and overmatched.

I just hope that they put Stanford and UCLA on opposite sides of the bracket so that we can get an all PAC 12 final.  Stanford can have North Carolina and the Bruins can have Virginia.

Good luck to you and your player!


----------



## newwavedave

MakeAPlay said:


> The gap between the two on InStat was pretty significant.  UCLA connected twice as many passes and had more than twice as much of the possession.  They made $C look horrible.  Outside of Hocking the $C players seemed scared and overmatched.
> 
> I just hope that they put Stanford and UCLA on opposite sides of the bracket so that we can get an all PAC 12 final.  Stanford can have North Carolina and the Bruins can have Virginia.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player!


I love the confidence Map.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves though.  One game at a time.  Go Bruins!!!!  Pepperdine and CSUF and few others might have a say in this too   Good luck to all the girls playing college ball, whatever style it may be, possession, kickball, survival ball and my favorite, smash mouth ball.  Whatever style your team plays, play with heart and passion.  Go Soccer!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

newwavedave said:


> I love the confidence Map.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves though.  One game at a time.  Go Bruins!!!!  Pepperdine and CSUF and few others might have a say in this too   Good luck to all the girls playing college ball, whatever style it may be, possession, kickball, survival ball and my favorite, smash mouth ball.  Whatever style your team plays, play with heart and passion.  Go Soccer!!!!


Once the postseason comes it becomes a game of the haves and the have nots and unfortunately for some the same conferences win the lions share of the national championships.  Make no mistake that a PAC 12 or an ACC team will be hoisting the hardware when it is all over.

The Bruins have only lost one postseason game in my kid’s career and that was to Stanford two years ago in the National Championship game.  This year feels like another college cup year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The whole regular season comes to one last game.  Fullerton vs Northridge for the last automatic bid to the tournament.  Man this season went fast.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fullerton is hammering CSUN 4-0 at halftime. The 4th goal was on a questionable pk call in the box.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> The whole regular season comes to one last game.  Fullerton vs Northridge for the last automatic bid to the tournament.  Man this season went fast.


Just wait a few years, it gets worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Fullerton is hammering CSUN 4-0 at halftime. The 4th goal was on a questionable pk call in the box.


Damien has that team on point this year.


----------



## Venantsyo

Cal State Fullerton absolutely dominated the game. I don't think CSUN had a single shot on goal...


----------



## outside!

CSUF's Atlanta Primus definitely deserved the Player of the Tournament award. She is a special player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> CSUF's Atlanta Primus definitely deserved the Player of the Tournament award. She is a special player.


They are all going to get a chance to prove it this weekend.  Methinks that they may have a date in Westwood .


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pepperdine, Iowa, Colorado, Harvard and Arizona are the last 5 teams in based upon my math.  Texas, Utah, Oregon State, Tennessee and Ole Miss are the last five out.

My seeds would look like this:

 #1 Stanford, North Carolina, Virginia, UCLA
#2 Florida State, U$C, South Carolina, Arkansas
#3 BYU, Kansas, Oklahoma State, Wisconsin
#4 Brown, Rutgers, Duke, Texas Tech

Good luck to the PAC 12 bubble teams Colorado, Arizona, Utah and Oregon State plus Pepperdine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> That one touch to the top rt corner by the freshman was crazy and the USC keeper made a great save or two.
> Lots of skill on that field.


She is starting to figure out her role on the team.  To hold up play, pressure a team's backline and put the ball in the back of the net.  With Sanchez, Fleming and Rodriguez feeding her she is likely to score another 5 goals in the playoffs.  She deserves PAC 12 freshman of the year but Anderson the keeper from Cal is going to get it along with 1st team all PAC 12.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> They are all going to get a chance to prove it this weekend.  Methinks that they may have a date in Westwood .


Looks likely. It will definitely be challenging. Too bad the game can't be in a real stadium.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Looks likely. It will definitely be challenging. Too bad the game can't be in a real stadium.


Your players will like the pitch.  It is excellent and very WIDE.  I like the intimate setting.  It's going to be a great opportunity for Fullerton.  They have nothing to lose and everything to gain.  If they come out and attack like they did against CSUN they will have a good chance to pull off the upset.  They are catching the Bruins at the wrong time though.  They are starting to believe that they can make it back to the championship game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine, Iowa, Colorado, Harvard and Arizona are the last 5 teams in based upon my math.  Texas, Utah, Oregon State, Tennessee and Ole Miss are the last five out.
> 
> My seeds would look like this:
> 
> #1 Stanford, North Carolina, Virginia, UCLA
> #2 Florida State, U$C, South Carolina, Arkansas
> #3 BYU, Kansas, Oklahoma State, Wisconsin
> #4 Brown, Rutgers, Duke, Texas Tech
> 
> Good luck to the PAC 12 bubble teams Colorado, Arizona, Utah and Oregon State plus Pepperdine.


According to Chris Thomas' projections, UCLA will be a #2 seed:




__





						FINAL PROJECTED NCAA TOURNAMENT BRACKET 11.10.2019
					

Below is my final projected NCAA Tournament bracket for this year.  Below it are a few comments and a brief review of how I produce the brac...




					rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> According to Chris Thomas' projections, UCLA will be a #2 seed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL PROJECTED NCAA TOURNAMENT BRACKET 11.10.2019
> 
> 
> Below is my final projected NCAA Tournament bracket for this year.  Below it are a few comments and a brief review of how I produce the brac...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com


And according to his projection Florida State will get the last #1 seed.  If you dig deeper into the numbers though you will see that UCLA has better results than Florida State (who has zero wins against RPI top 10 teams and lost to UCLA head to head).  It will be close but I have a good feeling about it.  We will know starting at 1:30pm.  Good luck to you and your player.  I really hope that she gets her first chance to play in the tournament.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I do love that nobody is talking about the Bruins.  They are going to sneak up on some teams.  Outside of Stanford and Florida State, the other top teams have no idea how good the team is.  It hurts them in the rankings that their games are so late but it helps that people don't get to see how good they are.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Top 50 RPI wins:

Florida State  7
Arkansas   5
South Carolina 6
UCLA 7

Top 25 RPI Wins

Florida State 2
Arkansas 3
South Carolina 2
UCLA 5

Top 10 RPI Wins

Florida State 0
Arkansas 1
South Carolina 2
UCLA 2

UCLA has the head to head over Florida State and South Carolina beat Arkansas twice.  Either South Carolina or UCLA will get the last #1 seed and you can bank on that....


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> And according to his projection Florida State will get the last #1 seed.  If you dig deeper into the numbers though you will see that UCLA has better results than Florida State (who has zero wins against RPI top 10 teams and lost to UCLA head to head).  It will be close but I have a good feeling about it.  We will know starting at 1:30pm.  Good luck to you and your player.  I really hope that she gets her first chance to play in the tournament.


FSU does not deserve a #1 seed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> FSU does not deserve a #1 seed.


I agree.  They have not beaten a single RPI top 10 opponent.  They have lost to 4 of the other teams in the top 8 of the RPI and the other three they just haven't played.  They are the least deserving of a #1 seed among the top 7. and have lost to 3 of the top 7.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> I do love that nobody is talking about the Bruins.  They are going to sneak up on some teams.  Outside of Stanford and Florida State, the other top teams have no idea how good the team is.  It hurts them in the rankings that their games are so late but it helps that people don't get to see how good they are.


I like how they're playing, but I just don't believe they will get a favorable draw, which will make getting out of the top 8 that much harder.  Blame that on the losses to Santa Clara, Arizona, and Cal.  Never say never though, as long as they don't get snow again.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

East coast bias.   UCLA gonna get the #2 shipped to the south.  They wreck havoc on the sec teams.
*Arkansas will be #2 and UCLA gonna throttle them.*


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> I like how they're playing, but I just don't believe they will get a favorable draw, which will make getting out of the top 8 that much harder.  Blame that on the losses to Santa Clara, Arizona, and Cal.  Never say never though, as long as they don't get snow again.


I am hoping that with enough positive thinking it will happen.


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> She is starting to figure out her role on the team.  To hold up play, pressure a team's backline and put the ball in the back of the net.  With Sanchez, Fleming and Rodriguez feeding her she is likely to score another 5 goals in the playoffs.  She deserves PAC 12 freshman of the year but Anderson the keeper from Cal is going to get it along with 1st team all PAC 12.


Curious how you assess someone other than Cal's GK more deserving of FOY.  She sort of single-handedly turned that team around and was maybe the most impactful player in the conference (maybe Marcario - who is certainly the best player - but even w/o Marcario, Stanford is pretty loaded; take out Anderson and Cal is pretty ordinary).  Taking nothing away from UCLA's super frosh (who is excellent) but that's an incredibly talented group of players and it would remain so w/o her in the lineup.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Your players will like the pitch.  It is excellent and very WIDE.


Any idea how wide? I was told the Fullerton pitch is 70 yards wide.


----------



## newwavedave

dk_b said:


> Curious how you assess someone other than Cal's GK more deserving of FOY.  She sort of single-handedly turned that team around and was maybe the most impactful player in the conference (maybe Marcario - who is certainly the best player - but even w/o Marcario, Stanford is pretty loaded; take out Anderson and Cal is pretty ordinary).  Taking nothing away from UCLA's super frosh (who is excellent) but that's an incredibly talented group of players and it would remain so w/o her in the lineup.


I would also say getting passes from those three is pretty nice too


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> Curious how you assess someone other than Cal's GK more deserving of FOY.  She sort of single-handedly turned that team around and was maybe the most impactful player in the conference (maybe Marcario - who is certainly the best player - but even w/o Marcario, Stanford is pretty loaded; take out Anderson and Cal is pretty ordinary).  Taking nothing away from UCLA's super frosh (who is excellent) but that's an incredibly talented group of players and it would remain so w/o her in the lineup.


You would think that but Cal's defense was the difference not simply her (4-0 against Stanford illustrates that and a defensive player scoring the winning goal against UCLA is another example).  There are plenty of excellent keepers that don't keep their teams in games.  Without UCLA's frosh, their vaunted skill means little in the final third.  Think about UCLA as an arrow and Fishel as the gnarly business end of that arrow that will make any well laid defensive plans pointless if you let her anywhere near the 18 with a peek at goal.


----------



## gkrent

Potential Michigan vs Pepperdine matchup??

UCLA and Stanford get best opening draw in history!

Pepperdine forced to travel!

Titans matchup with Trojans will be fun!


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> You would think that but Cal's defense was the difference not simply her (4-0 against Stanford illustrates that and a defensive player scoring the winning goal against UCLA is another example).  There are plenty of excellent keepers that don't keep their teams in games.  Without UCLA's frosh, their vaunted skill means little in the final third.  Think about UCLA as an arrow and Fishel as the gnarly business end of that arrow that will make any well laid defensive plans pointless if you let her anywhere near the 18 with a peek at goal.


MAP, agree Cal back line pretty solid... particularly Smith and Collins.  They are excellent, but Angie is phenominal and deserving regardless.  There will always be arguments made, but pretty hard to argue against her.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Potential Michigan vs Pepperdine matchup??
> 
> UCLA and Stanford get best opening draw in history!
> 
> Pepperdine forced to travel!
> 
> Titans matchup with Trojans will be fun!


We don't want to get ahead of ourselves but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking at the same thing...


----------



## outside!

I predict that Colorado will crush Northern Colorado. That will be the extent of my predictions.


----------



## Keepermom2

outside! said:


> CSUF's Atlanta Primus definitely deserved the Player of the Tournament award. She is a special player.


Atlanta is a great person too.  This is Atlanta's father a professional soccer player in England.  https://www.linvoyprimus.com/about-linvoy/


----------



## eastbaysoccer

TT and Loyola Marymount matched up early and it was a competitive game.  

Not a good draw for TT to get Pepperdine who are facts and can play soccer.

Will be heard for any team to beat BYU in Provo.


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> You would think that but Cal's defense was the difference not simply her (4-0 against Stanford illustrates that and a defensive player scoring the winning goal against UCLA is another example).  There are plenty of excellent keepers that don't keep their teams in games.  Without UCLA's frosh, their vaunted skill means little in the final third.  Think about UCLA as an arrow and Fishel as the gnarly business end of that arrow that will make any well laid defensive plans pointless if you let her anywhere near the 18 with a peek at goal.


You are one of the most savvy soccer observers I "know" (in that anonymous sort of way) but having watched a ton of Cal games for the last decade and, most relevantly, the last two years, I'd say that this year's D is a direct result of having an excellent GK.  In 2017, they had Boyd in goal + 3 seniors on the back to go with their excellent frosh center back (who has had a great year this year and did great in particular v UCLA) and 1 of those seniors on the back was an all-American.  They had a good season and had a fluke 1 min in to Round 1 v SCU when that all-American drew a red card, SCU hit a perfect free kick and that was that.  Last year, they had Smith as a soph but no seasoned D and an inexperienced GK and the team struggled.  This year, the team is largely the same as last except AA in goal - the D IS better as a unit and AA is a big reason for that (I'm partial to GKs and their impact on the team).  I'd even say that that the D, not the GK directly, was what won that game at UCLA but it was their confidence in their keeper that allowed them to take the chances.  She's made THE difference.  (as for the Stanford game, I'd say that the GK was the reason it was 4-0 and not 10-0.  13 saves, 39 shots faced, 17 shots on goal.  Most notably, Marcario had a whopping 6(!) shots on goal and scored exactly zero goals.  Yup, Cal's GK was a difference-maker in that game.  Did not give them the win and did allow 4 goals but played a hell of a game)

All that said, it is a fun part of sports that we can have this type of discussion about excellent players. It is not me saying Fishel is not excellent nor you saying that Anderson is not. We are talking about the margins of excellent, excellent players, and it is a tiny # of players that can be part of that discussion. And that's fun. My kid joins the fun directly next year and I can't wait to see more of these players in person.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

dk_b said:


> You are one of the most savvy soccer observers I "know" (in that anonymous sort of way) but having watched a ton of Cal games for the last decade and, most relevantly, the last two years, I'd say that this year's D is a direct result of having an excellent GK.  In 2017, they had Boyd in goal + 3 seniors on the back to go with their excellent frosh center back (who has had a great year this year and did great in particular v UCLA) and 1 of those seniors on the back was an all-American.  They had a good season and had a fluke 1 min in to Round 1 v SCU when that all-American drew a red card, SCU hit a perfect free kick and that was that.  Last year, they had Smith as a soph but no seasoned D and an inexperienced GK and the team struggled.  This year, the team is largely the same as last except AA in goal - the D IS better as a unit and AA is a big reason for that (I'm partial to GKs and their impact on the team).  I'd even say that that the D, not the GK directly, was what won that game at UCLA but it was their confidence in their keeper that allowed them to take the chances.  She's made THE difference.  (as for the Stanford game, I'd say that the GK was the reason it was 4-0 and not 10-0.  13 saves, 39 shots faced, 17 shots on goal.  Most notably, Marcario had a whopping 6(!) shots on goal and scored exactly zero goals.  Yup, Cal's GK was a difference-maker in that game.  Did not give them the win and did allow 4 goals but played a hell of a game)
> 
> All that said, it is a fun part of sports that we can have this type of discussion about excellent players. It is not me saying Fishel is not excellent nor you saying that Anderson is not. We are talking about the margins of excellent, excellent players, and it is a tiny # of players that can be part of that discussion. And that's fun. My kid joins the fun directly next year and I can't wait to see more of these players in person.


Andersen the difference but cal falls to Santa Clara. Who beats Jerry Smith 2x in one year?


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> Andersen the difference but cal falls to Santa Clara. Who beats Jerry Smith 2x in one year?


I agree with you that this will be a very tough match for Cal for Round 1. I'd call it a toss up (I'm can't quite call it for the Broncos)


----------



## gkrent

I'm giving the Broncos the edge here. 

Last time Pepp play Tech my player had 7 saves but we still lost 1-0.  Here's to hoping we get revenge!


----------



## outside!

Keepermom2 said:


> Atlanta is a great person too.  This is Atlanta's father a professional soccer player in England.  https://www.linvoyprimus.com/about-linvoy/


I had the pleasure of meeting Linvoy a few weeks ago. I just wanted to tell him what an impressive person his daughter is. She is wonderful mentor for her teammates and they all love her.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I'm giving the Broncos the edge here.
> 
> Last time Pepp play Tech my player had 7 saves but we still lost 1-0.  Here's to hoping we get revenge!


My player wasn't cleared to play from her ACL/MCL recovery in that game and we've got some new players so hoping that will make a difference this time around.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> My player wasn't cleared to play from her ACL/MCL recovery in that game and we've got some new players so hoping that will make a difference this time around.


When you fire up the Trans Am, I will be warming up the big rig and we can head on to Texas.  You can call me Snow Man and I will find a lazy beagle named "Fred" to complete the look.  My rig may or may not be full of beer.


----------



## gkrent

dk_b said:


> When you fire up the Trans Am, I will be warming up the big rig and we can head on to Texas.  You can call me Snow Man and I will find a lazy beagle named "Fred" to complete the look.  My rig may or may not be full of beer.


----------



## oh canada

i rather be on USC's side of the bracket than UCLA's.  Bummer we couldn't get Stanford and UCLA on opposite sides.  Pepp good chance to play UNC in the regional final.  Some of those small conference schools that made it in I've never even heard of.


----------



## outside!

dk_b said:


> When you fire up the Trans Am, I will be warming up the big rig and we can head on to Texas.  You can call me Snow Man and I will find a lazy beagle named "Fred" to complete the look.  My rig may or may not be full of beer.


So what could you find that is legally available in California that isn't in Texas to sell for a profit? Why does the song "Earache My Eye" come to mind?


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


>


And I thank a member of the GK Parent Club for my new avatar!


----------



## newwavedave

First off, good luck to my Bruins.  I wish them nothing but a championship.  I agree with Map.  I smell something special but with how this crazy sport is played, anything can happen   Second, if my Bruins get knocked out by a lucky team that plays kickball or smash ball, then I hope SC finds some magic cause they're not playing good.  If they both fail me and my mom, then I'm going for the Titans and everyone can go, "Cal State who?" like they did in the 70s or when Leon Wood put on a magical night in 83' against Tark's Rebels, https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1993-03-06-sp-140-story.html
I'm no expert in girls college soccer but what I saw with the Titans the other night made me a believer.


----------



## GKDAD

Was hoping Michigan would get in the 'SC section of the bracket of the bracket.     Would be nice to see a late fall game in weather above 40 degrees.   Good news.....hosting home game this weekend.    Bad news.....30 degree forecast.    Hope to see Pepperdine in NC.  Good luck to all.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

eastbaysoccer said:


> Andersen the difference but cal falls to Santa Clara. Who beats Jerry Smith 2x in one year?


Using history as our guide, I am inclined to agree however, Santa Clara’s achilles heel is their defense. Couple that with the Cal GK I’m leaning toward Cal finally getting out of the first round.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> So what could you find that is legally available in California that isn't in Texas to sell for a profit? Why does the song "Earache My Eye" come to mind?


Sanctuary cities?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

dk_b said:


> When you fire up the Trans Am, I will be warming up the big rig and we can head on to Texas.  You can call me Snow Man and I will find a lazy beagle named "Fred" to complete the look.  My rig may or may not be full of beer.


We may need this because it isn’t easy (nor cheap) getting to Lubbock.


----------



## Lambchop

SpeedK1llz said:


> Using history as our guide, I am inclined to agree however, Santa Clara’s achilles heel is their defense. Couple that with the Cal GK I’m leaning toward Cal finally getting out of the first round.


Hate to see neighbor schools playing each other in the first or second round.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lambchop said:


> Hate to see neighbor schools playing each other in the first or second round.


Lazy scheduling by the NCAA.


----------



## oh canada

9 PAC-12's and 9 ACC's.  Still the two power conferences in women's soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> i rather be on USC's side of the bracket than UCLA's.  Bummer we couldn't get Stanford and UCLA on opposite sides.  Pepp good chance to play UNC in the regional final.  Some of those small conference schools that made it in I've never even heard of.


You have to beat who is in front of you so I am all good with whichever side the Bruins got placed on.  It seems that they did not want an all ACC or all PAC 12 final so they put the two strongest teams in each conference on the same side of the bracket along with the third strongest of the other conference.

I like the Bruins draw.  God willing late November in Tallahassee is much better than in Chapel Hill or Charlottesville.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dk_b said:


> You are one of the most savvy soccer observers I "know" (in that anonymous sort of way) but having watched a ton of Cal games for the last decade and, most relevantly, the last two years, I'd say that this year's D is a direct result of having an excellent GK.  In 2017, they had Boyd in goal + 3 seniors on the back to go with their excellent frosh center back (who has had a great year this year and did great in particular v UCLA) and 1 of those seniors on the back was an all-American.  They had a good season and had a fluke 1 min in to Round 1 v SCU when that all-American drew a red card, SCU hit a perfect free kick and that was that.  Last year, they had Smith as a soph but no seasoned D and an inexperienced GK and the team struggled.  This year, the team is largely the same as last except AA in goal - the D IS better as a unit and AA is a big reason for that (I'm partial to GKs and their impact on the team).  I'd even say that that the D, not the GK directly, was what won that game at UCLA but it was their confidence in their keeper that allowed them to take the chances.  She's made THE difference.  (as for the Stanford game, I'd say that the GK was the reason it was 4-0 and not 10-0.  13 saves, 39 shots faced, 17 shots on goal.  Most notably, Marcario had a whopping 6(!) shots on goal and scored exactly zero goals.  Yup, Cal's GK was a difference-maker in that game.  Did not give them the win and did allow 4 goals but played a hell of a game)
> 
> All that said, it is a fun part of sports that we can have this type of discussion about excellent players. It is not me saying Fishel is not excellent nor you saying that Anderson is not. We are talking about the margins of excellent, excellent players, and it is a tiny # of players that can be part of that discussion. And that's fun. My kid joins the fun directly next year and I can't wait to see more of these players in person.


I definitely think that Anderson is the real deal.  She got peppered with shots by my kid's team.  She only has one weakness in my opinion and hopefully they are working on it.  She deserves to get 1st team all PAC 12 based upon her consistent play all season.  Make no mistake though lot's of what made Cal good when my kid first played them 3 years ago as a freshman was the defense and offense that they had not just Boyd.  They had Ariel Shipp and Ifeoma O along with an experienced defense led by Indigo G.  Having that much overall talent just made them a better team.  Abbie Kim, current star forward, was on the that team and did then exactly what she does now (gets endline and then crosses the ball in) the difference being they had 2 excellent forwards on the end of those crosses.  Boyd and Anderson are pretty equivalent in my eyes (both excellent keepers) but the true difference has been Cal's defensive emergence.  This current Cal team is weaker than their 2016 team in my opinion which leads me to believe that they are going to lose to Santa Clara this weekend and likely be one of only 2 PAC 12 teams to lose this weekend.  I hope that I am wrong and that Cal wins this time around and goes deep.

Good luck to you and your player and congratulations to her joining the D1 fray next season.  Enjoy it as it goes very quickly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My !st Round winners:

Stanford
Hofstra
Arizona
Penn St.
Arkansas
NC State
Louisville
BYU
UCLA
Clemson
Duke (in PKs)
Wisconsin
Washington
Brown
Florida State
Virginia
Washington State
Georgetown
Rutgers
Kansas
Virginia Tech
South Carolina
U$C
Texas A&M
Santa Clara
Oklahoma St.
Pepperdine
Michigan
Colorado
North Carolina

My Sweet 16

Stanford'
Penn St.
BYU
Arkansas
UCLA
Wisconsin
Florida
Florida St.
Virginia
Georgetown
Kansas
South Carolina
U$C
Santa Clara
Michigan
North Carolina


----------



## newwavedave

MakeAPlay said:


> My !st Round winners:
> 
> Stanford
> Hofstra
> Arizona
> Penn St.
> Arkansas
> NC State
> Louisville
> BYU
> UCLA
> Clemson
> Duke (in PKs)
> Wisconsin
> Washington
> Brown
> Florida State
> Virginia
> Washington State
> Georgetown
> Rutgers
> Kansas
> Virginia Tech
> South Carolina
> U$C
> Texas A&M
> Santa Clara
> Oklahoma St.
> Pepperdine
> Michigan
> Colorado
> North Carolina
> 
> My Sweet 16
> 
> Stanford'
> Penn St.
> BYU
> Arkansas
> UCLA
> Wisconsin
> Florida
> Florida St.
> Virginia
> Georgetown
> Kansas
> South Carolina
> U$C
> Santa Clara
> Michigan
> North Carolina


Titans will upset USC


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

dk_b said:


> When you fire up the Trans Am, I will be warming up the big rig and we can head on to Texas.  You can call me Snow Man and I will find a lazy beagle named "Fred" to complete the look.  My rig may or may not be full of beer.


Hang onto yo' ass, Fred.


----------



## dk_b

[QUOTE="MakeAPlay said:


> I definitely think that Anderson is the real deal.  She got peppered with shots by my kid's team.  She only has one weakness in my opinion and hopefully they are working on it.  She deserves to get 1st team all PAC 12 based upon her consistent play all season.  Make no mistake though lot's of what made Cal good when my kid first played them 3 years ago as a freshman was the defense and offense that they had not just Boyd.  They had Ariel Shipp and Ifeoma O along with an experienced defense led by Indigo G.  Having that much overall talent just made them a better team.  Abbie Kim, current star forward, was on the that team and did then exactly what she does now (gets endline and then crosses the ball in) the difference being they had 2 excellent forwards on the end of those crosses.  Boyd and Anderson are pretty equivalent in my eyes (both excellent keepers) but the true difference has been Cal's defensive emergence.  This current Cal team is weaker than their 2016 team in my opinion which leads me to believe that they are going to lose to Santa Clara this weekend and likely be one of only 2 PAC 12 teams to lose this weekend.  I hope that I am wrong and that Cal wins this time around and goes deep.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player and congratulations to her joining the D1 fray next season.  Enjoy it as it goes very quickly.


I think your analysis is spot on - the Cal '17 team (the team that lost to SCU after Indigo got her red card - she had a pretty funny tweet about that yesterday) was more complete than the current team.  In a way that's my point - this year's team is basically the same as last year's except with an elite GK.  I am biased (maybe @GKDAD and @gkrent may agree) but I do think that an elite GK can transform a team b/c the D can play differently, more confidently, take more risks, not get as tight as a close game gets into the later minutes and I think Anderson has.  I am a big fan of Boyd's as a person and as a GK but Anderson comes in more "Pac12 ready" than Emily did (I think she'd agree).  

(full disclosure:  I know both these women really well (I'm not related to either nor am I affiliated with Cal other than from having done my graduate studies there a million years ago).  I root hard for Anderson - as hard as I do for my own kids (other than when mine has faced her in HS and next year in college) - and hope Cal can get over the First Round hurdle on Saturday.  My younger kids have a conflicting game so I will miss it, unfortunately)


----------



## SpeedK1llz

newwavedave said:


> Titans will upset USC


I was thinking the same thing. Fullerton is always a handful and USC has some key injuries.


----------



## dk_b

The Outlaw said:


> Hang onto yo' ass, Fred.


When 10yo me saw that movie in the theatre, I thought it was the height of cinematic brilliance.  Nearly 52yo me concurs.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Lazy scheduling by the NCAA.


Saves travel money - better a single day bus trip than a cross-country flight and night in a hotel.


----------



## MakeAPlay

newwavedave said:


> Titans will upset USC


I hope that you are right.  For a purely partisan reason.


----------



## MakeAPlay

FAU not getting a bid as the #31 RPI team shows how important Top 50 RPI wins are.  Utah got in because they had 2 Top 50 RPI wins and all of their losses were against top 40 RPI schools!  4 of their 8 losses were to RPI top 12 teams!  They deserve to be in and will give Duke a great game.


----------



## Lambchop

espola said:


> Saves travel money - better a single day bus trip than a cross-country flight and night in a hotel.


NCAA -   Politics, politics, politics.


----------



## GKDAD

dk_b said:


> I think your analysis is spot on - the Cal '17 team (the team that lost to SCU after Indigo got her red card - she had a pretty funny tweet about that yesterday) was more complete than the current team.  In a way that's my point - this year's team is basically the same as last year's except with an elite GK.  I am biased (maybe @GKDAD and @gkrent may agree) but I do think that an elite GK can transform a team b/c the D can play differently, more confidently, take more risks, not get as tight as a close game gets into the later minutes and I think Anderson has.  I am a big fan of Boyd's as a person and as a GK but Anderson comes in more "Pac12 ready" than Emily did (I think she'd agree).
> 
> (full disclosure:  I know both these women really well (I'm not related to either nor am I affiliated with Cal other than from having done my graduate studies there a million years ago).  I root hard for Anderson - as hard as I do for my own kids (other than when mine has faced her in HS and next year in college) - and hope Cal can get over the First Round hurdle on Saturday.  My younger kids have a conflicting game so I will miss it, unfortunately)


Completely agree.   Michigan is basically the same team it was last year with a healthy GK.    Gave up half the number of goals.    Kinda the same as a hockey team heading through playoffs.     Can’t say it makes it any easier to watch the tight games............last week against Penn St nearly through me over the ledge.


----------



## espola

Lambchop said:


> NCAA -   Politics, politics, politics.


Money, money, money.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Sleepers]

Univ south Florida.  Have no problem getting shots vs. anyone.


----------



## Dubs

eastbaysoccer said:


> Sleepers]
> 
> Univ south Florida.  Have no problem getting shots vs. anyone.


Agree.  I saw them play a couple times and they will definitely be a tough out for anyone.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

money on Santa Clara.  For CAL, WCC post season math -ups have been there kryptonite.  
This could go to penalties.

CSUF vs. USC an interesting match that will be well attended and fun. gonna be close


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> Saves travel money - better a single day bus trip than a cross-country flight and night in a hotel.


Tell that to Pepperdine.


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Tell that to Pepperdine.


If they are going to win it all they have to beat everyone they meet.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Tell that to Pepperdine.


I hope you are going because someone has to stream the game.  Also congrats on your player getting WCC honors!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I hope you are going because someone has to stream the game.  Also congrats on your player getting WCC honors!


Thanks! I am going but wasn’t planning on streaming. Do I need to? “Tech” doesn’t have a broadcast?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> If they are going to win it all they have to beat everyone they meet.


Interesting. I hadn’t considered that.


----------



## turftoe

I have heard, though it may not be true, that host sites are required to at minimum, provide a stream for all games.


----------



## sirfootyalot

turftoe said:


> I have heard, though it may not be true, that host sites are required to at minimum, provide a stream for all games.


That is correct. All host teams are required to do so for each rounds including 2nd round games that they are not in


----------



## espola

turftoe said:


> I have heard, though it may not be true, that host sites are required to at minimum, provide a stream for all games.


Is it required to be toll-free?


----------



## gkrent

sirfootyalot said:


> That is correct. All host teams are required to do so for each rounds including 2nd round games that they are not in


this is great news because if I was going to have to convince  Speed to hold his phone up and somehow keep it pointed at the action it would have been a tall favor with massive bribes attached most likely involving expensive craft beer.


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Is it required to be toll-free?


Doesn't look like it. USC - CSUF game is on f'in PAC12 channel. I will be at game, but that makes it difficult for grandparents to watch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Doesn't look like it. USC - CSUF game is on f'in PAC12 channel. I will be at game, but that makes it difficult for grandparents to watch.


Some of the broadcasts (especially the livestreams) are free.  The PAC 12 network sucks.  However, the ACC and SEC followed their model and now most everything is outside of your regular cable package.  I had to add the ACC and SEC networks (thru HULU) for the season.  I will be cancelling that shit on December 7th....

What did Gordon Gecko say, "Greed is good."


----------



## GKDAD

Nothing on BTN or BTN+.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> this is great news because if I was going to have to convince  Speed to hold his phone up and somehow keep it pointed at the action it would have been a tall favor with massive bribes attached most likely involving expensive craft beer.


Or Whiskey...


----------



## beachbum

dk_b said:


> You are one of the most savvy soccer observers I "know" (in that anonymous sort of way) but having watched a ton of Cal games for the last decade and, most relevantly, the last two years, I'd say that this year's D is a direct result of having an excellent GK.  In 2017, they had Boyd in goal + 3 seniors on the back to go with their excellent frosh center back (who has had a great year this year and did great in particular v UCLA) and 1 of those seniors on the back was an all-American.  They had a good season and had a fluke 1 min in to Round 1 v SCU when that all-American drew a red card, SCU hit a perfect free kick and that was that.  Last year, they had Smith as a soph but no seasoned D and an inexperienced GK and the team struggled.  This year, the team is largely the same as last except AA in goal - the D IS better as a unit and AA is a big reason for that (I'm partial to GKs and their impact on the team).  I'd even say that that the D, not the GK directly, was what won that game at UCLA but it was their confidence in their keeper that allowed them to take the chances.  She's made THE difference.  (as for the Stanford game, I'd say that the GK was the reason it was 4-0 and not 10-0.  13 saves, 39 shots faced, 17 shots on goal.  Most notably, Marcario had a whopping 6(!) shots on goal and scored exactly zero goals.  Yup, Cal's GK was a difference-maker in that game.  Did not give them the win and did allow 4 goals but played a hell of a game)
> 
> All that said, it is a fun part of sports that we can have this type of discussion about excellent players. It is not me saying Fishel is not excellent nor you saying that Anderson is not. We are talking about the margins of excellent, excellent players, and it is a tiny # of players that can be part of that discussion. And that's fun. My kid joins the fun directly next year and I can't wait to see more of these players in person.


I agree 100%.  It's not only that she is a stud in goal and her team has confidence in her, her communication and organization of that back line is excellent. That IMO that is what sets great goalies apart from good ones.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

beachbum said:


> I agree 100%.  It's not only that she is a stud in goal and her team has confidence in her, her communication and organization of that back line is excellent. That IMO that is what sets great goalies apart from good ones.


 I wonder if both sophomore goal keepers will enter the portal then.  Neither will see any meaningful action for their next two years.  And both could start at other good academic schools.


----------



## newwavedave

outside! said:


> Doesn't look like it. USC - CSUF game is on f'in PAC12 channel. I will be at game, but that makes it difficult for grandparents to watch.


Pac 12 network is a joke!!!!


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> I wonder if both sophomore goal keepers will enter the portal then.  Neither will see any meaningful action for their next two years.  And both could start at other good academic schools.


one - who is a RS (jr academically) - is graduating in 3 years. Would not surprise me if she moved to play somewhere while working on her masters.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I agree 100%.  It's not only that she is a stud in goal and her team has confidence in her, her communication and organization of that back line is excellent. That IMO that is what sets great goalies apart from good ones.


What about foot skills?


----------



## dk_b

MakeAPlay said:


> What about foot skills?


are you asking about Anderson? She has those. They did not play in a style that featured this skill as much but she’s very strong there.  As a general matter, that skill is critical for the modern gk.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> I wonder if both sophomore goal keepers will enter the portal then.  Neither will see any meaningful action for their next two years.


You never know, shit happens.


----------



## newwavedave

newwavedave said:


> Pac 12 network is a joke!!!!


This is a must see game to watch live so dd can see the realities of how physical top D1 college soccer is played.  I took my little goat to watch the Titans play SC back when she was 10.  I was shocked with USC woman's soccer field.  Frankly I was not impressed.  Is the game being played at the Coliseum? My dd and I want to go.
P.S.  The mighty little Titans beat USC that day too


----------



## outside!

newwavedave said:


> This is a must see game to watch live so dd can see the realities of how physical top D1 college soccer is played.  I took my little goat to watch the Titans play SC back when she was 10.  I was shocked with USC woman's soccer field.  Frankly I was not impressed.  Is the game being played at the Coliseum? My dd and I want to go.
> P.S.  The mighty little Titans beat USC that day too


The game is at USC. Titans have a better field and real stadium since they don't have that sport with the pointy ball.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> The game is at USC. Titans have a better field and real stadium since they don't have that sport with the pointy ball.


I would argue that the titans have the best field and stadium in SoCal if you don’t factor in the view and weather.


----------



## warrior49

newwavedave said:


> This is a must see game to watch live so dd can see the realities of how physical top D1 college soccer is played.  I took my little goat to watch the Titans play SC back when she was 10.  I was shocked with USC woman's soccer field.  Frankly I was not impressed.  Is the game being played at the Coliseum? My dd and I want to go.
> P.S.  The mighty little Titans beat USC that day too


There are high schools with better soccer facilities than USC. I was shocked when I first saw it. Bad grass, tiny middle school bleachers, and no lights. With all the money USC has and the success of their program you would think they could do better.


----------



## newwavedave

gkrent said:


> I would argue that the titans have the best field and stadium in SoCal if you don’t factor in the view and weather.


100% agree.  My only advice to the Titans TV folks is to get the tv cameras on the other side facing the actual crowd.  I watched the game on TV and I was wondering where everyone was.  I did see the crowd of 1000+ and was impressed   Go Titans.  I love the Titans who are surrounded by all the Goliaths with the Top Goats. Titans always have heart regardless of who their playing and the final score.


----------



## newwavedave

warrior49 said:


> There are high schools with better soccer facilities than USC. I was shocked when I first saw it. Bad grass, tiny middle school bleachers, and no lights. With all the money USC has and the success of their program you would think they could do better.


Maybe Jonny Jackson can lobby some of those $$$$ from the athletics dept and build the girls a nice soccer stadium for God's sacks.  Seriously, how not fair is that?


----------



## outside!

warrior49 said:


> There are high schools with better soccer facilities than USC. I was shocked when I first saw it. Bad grass, tiny middle school bleachers, and no lights. With all the money USC has and the success of their program you would think they could do better.


That would mean they would have to care about women's sports.


----------



## outside!

newwavedave said:


> 100% agree.  My only advice to the Titans TV folks is to get the tv cameras on the other side facing the actual crowd.


That would be fine for night games (and ESPN had their cameras on the visitors side), but for afternoon games the lighting would be bad.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LMU coach let go


----------



## sdb

newwavedave said:


> This is a must see game to watch live so dd can see the realities of how physical top D1 college soccer is played.  I took my little goat to watch the Titans play SC back when she was 10.  I was shocked with USC woman's soccer field.  Frankly I was not impressed.  Is the game being played at the Coliseum? My dd and I want to go.
> P.S.  The mighty little Titans beat USC that day too


They obviously didn't work the Rick Singer angle hard enough...


----------



## LadiesMan217

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU coach let go


I heard coaches (plural).


----------



## MakeAPlay

Since it is the eve of my player’s fourth and final tournament and Thanksgiving is right around the corner, here is a gift for those of you who weren’t aware of this.  



			http://web1.ncaa.org/NCAATV/exec/query


----------



## MakeAPlay

Good luck to all who have a player still dancing.  May all the teams stay injury free!


----------



## Swoosh

newwavedave said:


> This is a must see game to watch live so dd can see the realities of how physical top D1 college soccer is played.  I took my little goat to watch the Titans play SC back when she was 10.  I was shocked with USC woman's soccer field.  Frankly I was not impressed.  Is the game being played at the Coliseum? My dd and I want to go.
> P.S.  The mighty little Titans beat USC that day too


I love upsets, but Fullerton has played exactly one team in the top 100.  That team was USF and they’re 75, and it was not a win but a 3-3 tie.  

USC has some injuries so maybe they catch them from that standpoint.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Weaker teams will stack the back for most of the game.  Favorites will have to be very patient.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> LMU coach let go


HS! MM has been a great figure at LMU and well respected. She coached my wife in high school and have had many a friend play for her. Sorry to hear this!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> HS! MM has been a great figure at LMU and well respected. She coached my wife in high school and have had many a friend play for her. Sorry to hear this!


Contacted a friend at LMU. She resigned.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

LASTMAN14 said:


> Contacted a friend at LMU. She resigned.


Curious...is she interested and/or qualified for the GCU head coach position?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Curious...is she interested and/or qualified for the GCU head coach position?


Unfortunately I do not know. But, it feels she left because they wanted changes. The resignation was hard for her.


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> Contacted a friend at LMU. She resigned.


Of course she did.

"Now if you just sign here, you will get your nice severance package."


----------



## MakeAPlay

Another gift for those who don't have the PAC 12 Network but want to watch the Bruins vs. Lamar.









						Lamar vs UCLA DI Women's Soccer Game Summary - November 15th, 2019 | NCAA.com
					

Live scores from the Lamar and UCLA DI Women's Soccer game, including box scores, individual and team statistics and play-by-play.




					www.ncaa.com
				








__





						UCLA Live Stream-3
					

*/ /*-->*/ */ /*-->*/ Live video on this channel is produced by the University of California, Los Angeles.




					pac-12.com


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oh and here is Stanford's livestream.  I didn't see it listed.





__





						Stanford Live Stream
					

*/ /*-->*/ Live video on this channel is produced by Stanford University.




					pac-12.com


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> Of course she did.
> 
> "Now if you just sign here, you will get your nice severance package."


This post is a subtle reason why many dislike you. And you wonder why. Please don't make her out to be someone you pretend to know. I know her and have for a long time.


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> This post is a subtle reason why many dislike you. And you wonder why. Please don't make her out to be someone you pretend to know. I know her and have for a long time.


You don't think she was pushed out?

BTDT.


----------



## Glen

LASTMAN14 said:


> This post is a subtle reason why many dislike you. And you wonder why. Please don't make her out to be someone you pretend to know. I know her and have for a long time.


So she wasn't asked to leave after finishing 3-13-4 last year and 4-12-3 this year?  It looks like she started to turn things around in 2014, but the wheels fell off the program.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Glen said:


> So she wasn't asked to leave after finishing 3-13-4 last year and 4-12-3 this year?  It looks like she started to turn things around in 2014, but the wheels fell off the program.


At this time I have been unable to get the specifics. But yes those years were tough ones. As I mentioned on post #1884 it seems they wanted changes.


----------



## Brian Bugle

MakeAPlay said:


> Another gift for those who don't have the PAC 12 Network but want to watch the Bruins vs. Lamar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar vs UCLA DI Women's Soccer Game Summary - November 15th, 2019 | NCAA.com
> 
> 
> Live scores from the Lamar and UCLA DI Women's Soccer game, including box scores, individual and team statistics and play-by-play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncaa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCLA Live Stream-3
> 
> 
> */ /*-->*/ */ /*-->*/ Live video on this channel is produced by the University of California, Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pac-12.com


Thank you. Any links for the Fullerton v SC game? or just PAC-12 network?


----------



## soccer661

Brian-- think it's just Pac-12 network...

Ughhh can't get on the Clemson/Vanderbilt game...So you have to have ESPN app?
Why do they make it so hard to watch some of these these games??!!  Sad...

On a side note: Good luck to everyone's DD's tonight and this weekend in first round!!!


----------



## dk_b

LASTMAN14 said:


> At this time I have been unable to get the specifics. But yes those years were tough ones. As I mentioned on post #1884 it seems they wanted changes.


No idea how she was as a coach but as the guy who interacted with a lot of coaches on the sideline, the LMU staff is one of my favorites.  I always enjoyed speaking with them.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dk_b said:


> No idea how she was as a coach but as the guy who interacted with a lot of coaches on the sideline, the LMU staff is one of my favorites.  I always enjoyed speaking with them.


MM is as nice as they come. Great person. She was more than a coach at LMU.


----------



## dk_b

LASTMAN14 said:


> MM is as nice as they come. Great person. She was more than a coach at LMU.


My interactions with her and with JF were first rate.  One of my kid’s teammates had committed there and I’m guessing she and her family will be really bummed.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Pepperdine orchestrating a tale of 2 halves versus Texas Tech..


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Pepperdine orchestrating a tale of 2 halves versus Texas Tech..


Unlucky loss in PK’s.


----------



## gkrent

Backup keeper went down with what appeared to be a possible concussion in first 30 minutes.  Speeds kid went in for her second NCAA appearance in the net and brought such BDE that I don’t think she had to make a save although I might have to check the stats for one that may have been on frame.  Unfortunately we had bad luck in the PKs losing 4-3.  Such a bummer!


----------



## gkrent

Stanford beats PV A&M  *15-0*


----------



## full90

gkrent said:


> Backup keeper went down with what appeared to be a possible concussion in first 30 minutes.  Speeds kid went in for her second NCAA appearance in the net and brought such BDE that I don’t think she had to make a save although I might have to check the stats for one that may have been on frame.  Unfortunately we had bad luck in the PKs losing 4-3.  Such a bummer!


by “backup keeper” do you mean the starter who has played all year and led them to the ncaas or was she hurt and was someone else starting today who also got hurt?


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> by “backup keeper” do you mean the starter who has played all year and led them to the ncaas or was she hurt and was someone else starting today who also got hurt?


She didn’t start all year, she started after the other keeper sustained a season ending injury.  She’s done a heck of a job!  Let’s keep our fingers crossed she bounces back from the head injury quickly.


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> You don't think she was pushed out?
> 
> BTDT.


It does not matter what you say on this post. Your previous post presumes assumptions. Your still wrong. You think your right. Try posting something real.


----------



## espola

LASTMAN14 said:


> It does not matter what you say on this post. Your previous post presumes assumptions. Your still wrong. You think your right. Try posting something real.


"Something real" like "they wanted changes"?

Perhaps you haven't looked carefully at situations like this before, but offering a coach (or, in general, any employee) a soft landing in the form a generous severance package may reduce bad publicity and make it easier to hire a replacement.  It may even be required by the employee's contract in some situations.

And that is "real".


----------



## turftoe

On paper, certainly two of the most intriguing first round matchups go off today at 1:00; 

Cal vs Santa Clara and USC vs Fullerton.

Will be curious to see if Santa Clara can play at their higher level we see at many times and get shots off and if they can handle AK speed/crossing balls in on the right edge.

SC/Fullerton ... both teams with chance to make statements. SC could have a great game, with their big time players and send Fullerton packing, or conversely, Fullerton can say they are for real on national level, keep their impressive momentum going and get an incredible start to the tournament.

Good luck to all involved and enjoy the games.


----------



## newwavedave

gkrent said:


> Stanford beats PV A&M  *15-0*


Almost as bad as that Legends beat down over at the u10 champions league


----------



## Keepermom2

eastbaysoccer said:


> money on Santa Clara.  For CAL, WCC post season math -ups have been there kryptonite.
> This could go to penalties.
> 
> CSUF vs. USC an interesting match that will be well attended and fun. gonna be close


Sold out!


----------



## Keepermom2

People can sign up for a free couple of weeks on Sling so they can watch the Pac 12 games.  I signed up for Sling just to watch PAC 12 for a couple of months and then I will delete my account until next fall.

Is it wrong that I will be at my daughter's playoff game with my computer open watching the USC vs. CSUF game?  LOL  Go Titans!  I want them to win so bad for a multitude of reasons!  Go Savannah Sloniger and Atlanta Primas!  (I only root for people with names that are also cities in Georgia.  LOL)


----------



## Dof3

What is the best streaming platform to watch the tournament games?  I am hoping for a single service rather than the individual conference networks.  ESPN+ ??


----------



## gkrent

Dof3 said:


> What is the best streaming platform to watch the tournament games?  I am hoping for a single service rather than the individual conference networks.  ESPN+ ??


Lol we are all hoping for that . Unfortunately it’s different for every game in the early rounds.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dof3 said:


> What is the best streaming platform to watch the tournament games?  I am hoping for a single service rather than the individual conference networks.  ESPN+ ??


Hulu gets you almost everything other than the PAC 12 network games that aren’t live-streams.  You would need the PAC 12 network for those games.  After this round the only host teams will be ACC, PAC 12 and an SEC team so having both will cover you.


----------



## beachbum

Cal Santa Clara game pretty entertaining


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Cal eliminated again in round 1 by another wcc team.  It’s time for CAL to open this great job to some very talented coach candidates.


----------



## beachbum

Anybody watching the Washington game   Two drunk Aussies announcers pretty funny


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Anybody watching the Washington game   Two drunk Aussies announcers pretty funny


Those two have been doing their woso live-streams all season.  They are hilarious.


----------



## newwavedave

Congrats to USC.  Wow, 5-1 is impressive.


----------



## Soccer43

thumbs down to pac 12 network.  Every other match for first round was fully accessible and was able to watch some exciting games this weekend.  .  Pac 12 games not available unless you had 1 of only 4 tv providers.  If the public truly wants women's soccer to gain more popularity and thus higher salaries for the pro teams they have to make all these games more accessible and easier to find/watch


----------



## Soccer43

Two of the games that were exciting to watch was the Rutgers/Central Conn St game and the Texas Tech/Pepperdine.


----------



## Glen

Soccer43 said:


> thumbs down to pac 12 network.  Every other match for first round was fully accessible and was able to watch some exciting games this weekend.  .  Pac 12 games not available unless you had 1 of only 4 tv providers.  If the public truly wants women's soccer to gain more popularity and thus higher salaries for the pro teams they have to make all these games more accessible and easier to find/watch


the Cal game was available for free on Santa Clara’s live stream.


----------



## newwavedave

Soccer43 said:


> thumbs down to pac 12 network.  Every other match for first round was fully accessible and was able to watch some exciting games this weekend.  .  Pac 12 games not available unless you had 1 of only 4 tv providers.  If the public truly wants women's soccer to gain more popularity and thus higher salaries for the pro teams they have to make all these games more accessible and easier to find/watch


I'm on a tight budget and watch YouTube TV.  $40 a month but no Pac 12.  Stupid Pac 12.  I watched ACC soccer instead and so did my dd.


----------



## MakeAPlay

newwavedave said:


> I'm on a tight budget and watch YouTube TV.  $40 a month but no Pac 12.  Stupid Pac 12.  I watched ACC soccer instead and so did my dd.


All of the PAC 12 network games were free except for U$C vs Fullerton.  You just had to live-stream them.  This week I know for a fact that the games in the Westwood pod will all be live streamed and therefore accessible for free online.


----------



## Soccer43

Glen said:


> the Cal game was available for free on Santa Clara’s live stream.


I did see that one available but there were two that could not be watched because they were only in PAC 12 network.  I was looking for them on live-stream and I was directed to pac 12 network and would only allow access if we logged in through our TV provider and we don’t have any of the 4 that were listed


----------



## MakeAPlay

7 PAC 12 teams plus BYU and Santa Clara from the WCC still left dancing.  This round separates the wheat from the chaffe.  Only the strong make it to the round of 16.  Lots of exciting games.  Duke vs. Wisconsin is the one that intrigues me the most but there are plenty of exciting matchups.  $C vs. Texas A&M is going to be kickball palooza!   Virginia vs. Wazzu will be interesting just to see if Virginia can handle their physical and athletic style.  Same for the Penn State vs. Arizona game.  Arizona's athleticism and physicality can take a team by surprise.  Kansas and Xavier will be another great one.  Lastly I am extremely curious to see which Colorado team shows up against North Carolina.  Will it be the one that gave Florida State all that they could handle in September or the one that looked completely out of their element against UCLA and Stanford.

Should be a fun weekend.  I say that 4 PAC 12 teams advance to the Sweet 16.  Stanford, UCLA, U$C and either UDub or Arizona.  BYU and Santa Clara should both advance to Sunday's HUGE games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

All games should be available this weekend for free viewing online.  Just utilize the NCAA.com website.  This is the best weekend for college soccer all year!


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> 7 PAC 12 teams plus BYU and Santa Clara from the WCC still left dancing.  This round separates the wheat from the chaffe.  Only the strong make it to the round of 16.  Lots of exciting games.  Duke vs. Wisconsin is the one that intrigues me the most but there are plenty of exciting matchups.  $C vs. Texas A&M is going to be kickball palooza!   Virginia vs. Wazzu will be interesting just to see if Virginia can handle their physical and athletic style.  Same for the Penn State vs. Arizona game.  Arizona's athleticism and physicality can take a team by surprise.  Kansas and Xavier will be another great one.  Lastly I am extremely curious to see which Colorado team shows up against North Carolina.  Will it be the one that gave Florida State all that they could handle in September or the one that looked completely out of their element against UCLA and Stanford.
> 
> Should be a fun weekend.  I say that 4 PAC 12 teams advance to the Sweet 16.  Stanford, UCLA, U$C and either UDub or Arizona.  BYU and Santa Clara should both advance to Sunday's HUGE games.


Santa Clara vs OSU should be a good game  Santa Clara i thought dominated CAL and Angelina kept them in
Arizona gets crushed by PSU  they seem to be taking care of business now and Arizona could have lost to TCU very back and forth
Arkansas and NC State should be a interesting game, i haven't seen either team play but i will watch this one
Wazzu will give Virginia all they want should be another great game
My sweet 16 is Stanford, PSU, NC St, BYU, UCLA, Wis, Washington, , FSU, Washington St (this one might be wishful thinking put they a least have a punchers chance), WVU, Kansas, SC, USC, Santa Clara, Mich, NC

Hopefully a fun weekend of soccer!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Santa Clara vs OSU should be a good game  Santa Clara i thought dominated CAL and Angelina kept them in
> Arizona gets crushed by PSU  they seem to be taking care of business now and Arizona could have lost to TCU very back and forth
> Arkansas and NC State should be a interesting game, i haven't seen either team play but i will watch this one
> Wazzu will give Virginia all they want should be another great game
> My sweet 16 is Stanford, PSU, NC St, BYU, UCLA, Wis, Washington, , FSU, Washington St (this one might be wishful thinking put they a least have a punchers chance), WVU, Kansas, SC, USC, Santa Clara, Mich, NC
> 
> Hopefully a fun weekend of soccer!!


I like your picks.  I personally think that Duke is going to beat Wisconsin after watching both teams play this weekend for the umpteenth time.  Duke is peaking right now and Wisconsin is on a down swing.  If North Carolina State beats Arkansas I will stop posting now instead of February!

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## soccerobserver

MakeAPlay said:


> All games should be available this weekend for free viewing online.  Just utilize the NCAA.com website.  This is the best weekend for college soccer all year!


I am going to go with Brown for the huge upset or at least getting the game to PKs. They have only given up 6 goals all season.


----------



## outside!

So yeah, USC 5 - CSUF 1. USC is a strong, talented team. They have the skills to back it up, but they are also big and fast. Fast is hard to compete against. CSUF started as a 4-5-1, but once they were down 2-0, switched to a 3-5-2. USC did dominate the game, but it was not as lopsided as the score with the Titans making several chances. Atlanta Primus scored the loan Titans goal by dribbling through USC's defense. The Titan's Sarah Davidson played lights out all game. I am sure USC's #26 remembers her.


----------



## LASoccerMom

We were rooting for USC. And I agree with *outside!* CSUF's #4 Sarah Davisdon was so tough and fun to watch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Just because she is a great kid...









						McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
					

UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year




					uclabruins.com


----------



## eastbaysoccer

My potential upset is south Florida over WA

Santa Clara over OSU


----------



## Dubs

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Congrats MAP.  That is awesome!


----------



## outside!

LASoccerMom said:


> We were rooting for USC. And I agree with *outside!* CSUF's #4 Sarah Davisdon was so tough and fun to watch.


The USC team deserve better facilities. There is room in the parking lot behind the team benches for stands, bathrooms and locker rooms. USC has lots of money. At least the field is nice, but it could not have looked good on TV. Maybe the NCAA should pick the hosting team based on facilities which might encourage the private schools to free up some money. Pepperdine is even worse. One might almost think that women's sports don't matter at these institutions.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Very impressive.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Very impressive.


Thank you sir.  School first....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dubs said:


> Congrats MAP.  That is awesome!


She is a good kid.  God only gives you what you can handle.  I was 24 when she was born.  God gave me a break.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> My potential upset is south Florida over WA
> 
> Santa Clara over OSU


Not a bad pick.  The keeper for UDUB is an ex  club teammate of my player’s and an amazing kid who’s family I am close to.  I hope that you are wrong.


----------



## soccerobserver

Wow @MakeAPlay Congratulations that is an  extraordinary honor that will last a lifetime!









						McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
					

UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year




					uclabruins.com


----------



## SD_Soccer

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Winning in the place that matters most...congrats to her (and you)!


----------



## Glovestinks

outside! said:


> The USC team deserve better facilities. There is room in the parking lot behind the team benches for stands, bathrooms and locker rooms. USC has lots of money. At least the field is nice, but it could not have looked good on TV. Maybe the NCAA should pick the hosting team based on facilities which might encourage the private schools to free up some money. Pepperdine is even worse. One might almost think that women's sports don't matter at these institutions.


Unfortunately the property behind the pitch is not owned by USC. They have been attempting to purchase a portion of the parking lot to configure something close to what Stanford has and with lights. It is a shame that a prestigious program is stuck playing at a facility so small with no lights. They make the best they can and are extremely successful on that pitch
Cheers


----------



## sirfootyalot

outside! said:


> The USC team deserve better facilities. There is room in the parking lot behind the team benches for stands, bathrooms and locker rooms. USC has lots of money. At least the field is nice, but it could not have looked good on TV. Maybe the NCAA should pick the hosting team based on facilities which might encourage the private schools to free up some money. Pepperdine is even worse. One might almost think that women's sports don't matter at these institutions.


Their field is not nice. USC is the only Pac-12 school with no practice field and having to train on their game field as far as I know. It doesn’t seem to hurt their recruiting though


----------



## Glovestinks

sirfootyalot said:


> Their field is not nice. USC is the only Pac-12 school with no practice field and having to train on their game field as far as I know. It doesn’t seem to hurt their recruiting though


Not necessarily true. Colorado Cal and Utah at the least practice on their game pitch. The pitch at USC is as poor as I have seen it in the 4 years my dd has been there. Dry, hard and Brown with stands that stare into the setting sun under sapping trees. They deserve more


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Very cool, her mom must have been a great athlete and brilliant.
Only one thing left to do.
Congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Wow!! A truly amazing honor-- congrats to KM and family!!!


----------



## Just A Dad

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


Congrats to her and the family MAP


----------



## LASoccerMom

Dry, hard and Brown with stands that stare into the setting sun under sapping trees. They deserve more
[/QUOTE]

I was truck by the dust/dry grass that was being kicked up on some plays. Sun can be brutal. But I will also confess that I am a sucker for being able to buy a gallon of milk and get a validation on the way to my car.


----------



## oh canada

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because she is a great kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCullough Selected Pac-12 Scholar-Athlete of Year - UCLA
> 
> 
> UCLA's Kaiya McCullough Named Pac-12 Women's Soccer Scholar-Athlete of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uclabruins.com


"...only the second Bruin's soccer player ever to receive the honor."

nothing she does on the field will ever come close to a more impressive achievement, even a college Natty.


----------



## MakeAPlay

oh canada said:


> "...only the second Bruin's soccer player ever to receive the honor."
> 
> nothing she does on the field will ever come close to a more impressive achievement, even a college Natty.


Agreed.  Academic achievement has been the most consistent thing that we have preached to her.  Sometimes it is difficult for a 9 year old  or even an 18 year old to understand it, however, if they buy in then it is amazing what they can achieve.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> If North Carolina State beats Arkansas I will stop posting now instead of February!


2-0 State with 25 mins left. A promise made should be a promise kept.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> 2-0 State with 25 mins left. A promise made should be a promise kept.


It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?  

I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent. 

Peace you weak sauce pansy.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.


How classy.


----------



## Soccer43

I don’t know if MAP can NOT post at this point - that is a tough deal that was made.  I think maybe a pardon should be given from that sentence


----------



## newwavedave

Soccer43 said:


> I don’t know if MAP can NOT post at this point - that is a tough deal that was made.  I think maybe a pardon should be given from that sentence


Pardons for all and then drinks for all!!!!


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> I don’t know if MAP can NOT post at this point - that is a tough deal that was made.  I think maybe a pardon should be given from that sentence


If he is going to talk the talk, he should walk the walk.


----------



## MR.D

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.


Say it ain't so.


----------



## Swoosh

When young women are used as ego extensions...it's never good!


----------



## Lionel Hutz

BYU won big over Louisville. Here is an interesting hypothetical — if BYU makes it to the final (big if but not impossible) — the final as scheduled now is on Sunday. BYU does not play games on Sunday any under circumstance. Would they forfeit or would the NCAA try to move the game to Saturday?


----------



## espola

Lionel Hutz said:


> BYU won big over Louisville. Here is an interesting hypothetical — if BYU makes it to the final (big if but not impossible) — the final as scheduled now is on Sunday. BYU does not play games on Sunday any under circumstance. Would they forfeit or would the NCAA try to move the game to Saturday?


The Utah Legislature will declare that Saturday to be 40 hours long.


----------



## dk_b

Lionel Hutz said:


> BYU won big over Louisville. Here is an interesting hypothetical — if BYU makes it to the final (big if but not impossible) — the final as scheduled now is on Sunday. BYU does not play games on Sunday any under circumstance. Would they forfeit or would the NCAA try to move the game to Saturday?


Prediction:  they will play the game as scheduled.  When the tournament was at Avaya (when USC won), the turf was terrible.  They can't play on back-to-back days (and they should not ask the athletes to do so).  To move it to Monday changes logistics.  I doubt BYU would forfeit but we'd have a team-wide Sandy Koufax situation to watch.


----------



## gkrent

BYU has to get by Stanford first, but from what I’ve seen they are one of the few teams that have the ability to knock them off.  I’d love to see BYU in the college cup


----------



## gkrent

Also kind of OT but I heard something from someone that BYU is moving to another conference?  Huh?  Rumors?


----------



## soccer661

Funny same question asked here....from Chris Henderson twitter thread....

[B]Chris Henderson[/B] Retweeted
[IMG]https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/651964825354944513/_EdfoQ_4_bigger.jpg[/IMG][B]Keith Bell[/B]‏ @[B]kmbell81[/B] 30m30 minutes ago
More
Replying to @[B]chris_awk[/B]
In 2012, when BYU had a 1 seed, the plan was to move the championship game to Monday if BYU made the final four. I’m sure they’ll do the same this year.


----------



## abfool

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.


Yesterday -my dd is so great. she's all this and all that
Today - your kid is fake talent

This is why UCLA parents refer to you as windbag behind your back.  You can't even be a gracious loser.
Just a loser.


----------



## Fact

Soccer43 said:


> I don’t know if MAP can NOT post at this point - that is a tough deal that was made.  I think maybe a pardon should be given from that sentence


Don’t fret, I am sure he will soon start pretending to be his ex again and start posting.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.



I don’t care about the trash talking in general and mostly enjoy it but when you drag A young woman who was a regular contributor her freshman year that has a schedule this year that looks like an injury  just because her parent poster is a douche I need to raise my hand and say “hey map...cool it”. Keep it to the douche dad and don’t make assumptions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.


Stop


----------



## eastbaysoccer

N.C. stat


gkrent said:


> Also kind of OT but I heard something from someone that BYU is moving to another conference?  Huh?  Rumors?


UCONN leaving ACC for BIG EAST.   Rumors of BYU joining ACC but geographically makes zero sense.  BYU already makes big 5 dollars.  

Joining the PAC-12 makes sense to me.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC then finally adds Seattle or Grand Canyon if BYU leaves.


----------



## oh canada

eastbaysoccer said:


> N.C. stat
> 
> UCONN leaving ACC for BIG EAST.   Rumors of BYU joining ACC but geographically makes zero sense.  BYU already makes big 5 dollars.
> 
> Joining the PAC-12 makes sense to me.


BYU joining the PAC-12 has been a discussion topic for 10+ years.  But it will NEVER happen, especially in today's climate of intolerance to views contrary to one's own.

PAC-12 reps hide behind the reason that BYU is not a "research university", only an undergraduate school.  But that's politically correct cover...the real reason is its religious foundation, not playing on Sundays, taking positions against social issues that conflict with California's secular administrators, etc.  PAC-12 will never have a religious institution in its conference, not even if Notre Dame came calling.  (btw, that eliminates Santa Clara, Pepperdine, LMU, USD, Gonzaga, to name just a few others)

Conservatives can't even give a speech on Berkeley's campus without a military-esque group of security and a protest of thousands because students feel threatened by someone advocating a pro-life position.  Can you imagine the outrage when the LDS football team would come to town? (99% of students at BYU are Mormon.)  Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech.  And she deserves the right to speak anywhere/anytime.  Just as AOC or others on the far left deserve the same.  It seems that we should be able to separate sport from politics.

Big12 would be a better fit politically, especially with other Christian schools already in the conference (TCU, Baylor) but an interesting nugget is that Big12 has NO men's soccer in the conference.  Although football and basketball drive the decisions, men's soccer would be eliminated.


----------



## oh canada

eastbaysoccer said:


> N.C. stat
> 
> UCONN leaving ACC for BIG EAST.   Rumors of BYU joining ACC but geographically makes zero sense.  BYU already makes big 5 dollars.
> 
> Joining the PAC-12 makes sense to me.


slight correction...UConn was not in the ACC, they were in the AAC.  And yes, they are moving to Big East.


----------



## newwavedave

oh canada said:


> BYU joining the PAC-12 has been a discussion topic for 10+ years.  But it will NEVER happen, especially in today's climate of intolerance to views contrary to one's own.
> 
> PAC-12 reps hide behind the reason that BYU is not a "research university", only an undergraduate school.  But that's politically correct cover...the real reason is its religious foundation, not playing on Sundays, taking positions against social issues that conflict with California's secular administrators, etc.  PAC-12 will never have a religious institution in its conference, not even if Notre Dame came calling.  (btw, that eliminates Santa Clara, Pepperdine, LMU, USD, Gonzaga, to name just a few others)
> 
> Conservatives can't even give a speech on Berkeley's campus without a military-esque group of security and a protest of thousands because students feel threatened by someone advocating a pro-life position.  Can you imagine the outrage when the LDS football team would come to town? (99% of students at BYU are Mormon.)  Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech.  And she deserves the right to speak anywhere/anytime.  Just as AOC or others on the far left deserve the same.  It seems that we should be able to separate sport from politics.
> 
> Big12 would be a better fit politically, especially with other Christian schools already in the conference (TCU, Baylor) but an interesting nugget is that Big12 has NO men's soccer in the conference.  Although football and basketball drive the decisions, men's soccer would be eliminated.


Let's not forget about APU and Biola.


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> BYU joining the PAC-12 has been a discussion topic for 10+ years.  But it will NEVER happen, especially in today's climate of intolerance to views contrary to one's own.
> 
> PAC-12 reps hide behind the reason that BYU is not a "research university", only an undergraduate school.  But that's politically correct cover...the real reason is its religious foundation, not playing on Sundays, taking positions against social issues that conflict with California's secular administrators, etc.  PAC-12 will never have a religious institution in its conference, not even if Notre Dame came calling.  (btw, that eliminates Santa Clara, Pepperdine, LMU, USD, Gonzaga, to name just a few others)
> 
> Conservatives can't even give a speech on Berkeley's campus without a military-esque group of security and a protest of thousands because students feel threatened by someone advocating a pro-life position.  Can you imagine the outrage when the LDS football team would come to town? (99% of students at BYU are Mormon.)  Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech.  And she deserves the right to speak anywhere/anytime.  Just as AOC or others on the far left deserve the same.  It seems that we should be able to separate sport from politics.
> 
> Big12 would be a better fit politically, especially with other Christian schools already in the conference (TCU, Baylor) but an interesting nugget is that Big12 has NO men's soccer in the conference.  Although football and basketball drive the decisions, men's soccer would be eliminated.


Ann Coulter doesn't propagate hate speech?  What planet are you from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> I don’t care about the trash talking in general and mostly enjoy it but when you drag A young woman who was a regular contributor her freshman year that has a schedule this year that looks like an injury  just because her parent poster is a douche I need to raise my hand and say “hey map...cool it”. Keep it to the douche dad and don’t make assumptions.


Do you know the Dad?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

S


espola said:


> Ann Coulter doesn't propagate hate speech?  What planet are you from?


Snow Flake


----------



## eastbaysoccer

My two sleepers making me look good

Santa Clara 2-0 at half vs.  #3 oklahoma state.  Wcc 
Was a good conference this year.

My sleeper USF leads Washington. 1-0


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> S
> 
> Snow Flake


I rest my case.


----------



## oh canada

espola said:


> Ann Coulter doesn't propagate hate speech?  What planet are you from?


I can rephrase...even if she is speaking hate speech under your definition (whatever that is), she is entitled to do so.  The US Supreme Court has repeatedly ruled, often UNANIMOUSLY, that hate speech is legally protected under the 1st A.


----------



## outside!

Wait, what D1 soccer team did Ms. Coulter play for?


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> I can rephrase...even if she is speaking hate speech under your definition (whatever that is), she is entitled to do so.  The US Supreme Court has repeatedly ruled, often UNANIMOUSLY, that hate speech is legally protected under the 1st A.


That is an irrelevant and interesting twisting of the facts.  Why are you doing that?


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> I can rephrase...even if she is speaking hate speech under your definition (whatever that is), she is entitled to do so.  The US Supreme Court has repeatedly ruled, often UNANIMOUSLY, that hate speech is legally protected under the 1st A.


And every entity is obligated to support that crap?  

Why are you doing that?

Sacha Baron Cohen's speech about hate "speech" includes this --

_First, Zuckerberg tried to portray this whole issue as “choices…around free expression.”  That is ludicrous.  This is not about limiting anyone’s free speech.  This is about giving people, including some of the most reprehensible people on earth, the biggest platform in history to reach a third of the planet.  Freedom of speech is not freedom of reach.  Sadly, there will always be racists, misogynists, anti-Semites and child abusers.  But I think we could all agree that we should not be giving bigots and pedophiles a free platform to amplify their views and target their victims.

Second, Zuckerberg claimed that new limits on what’s posted on social media would be to “pull back on free expression.”  This is utter nonsense.  The First Amendment says that “Congress shall make no law” abridging freedom of speech, however, this does not apply to private businesses like Facebook.  We’re not asking these companies to determine the boundaries of free speech across society.  We just want them to be responsible on their platforms.

If a neo-Nazi comes goose-stepping into a restaurant and starts threatening other customers and saying he wants kill Jews, would the owner of the restaurant be required to serve him an elegant eight-course meal?  Of course not!  The restaurant owner has every legal right and a moral obligation to kick the Nazi out, and so do these internet companies._


----------



## oh canada

outside! said:


> Wait, what D1 soccer team did Ms. Coulter play for?


point taken...my reply post was trying to focus on the BYU conference move speculation.  I will let @espola figure it out on his own.


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> point taken...my reply post was trying to focus on the BYU conference move speculation.  I will let @espola figure it out on his own.


It's not my problem.  It's yours.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Ann Coulter doesn't propagate hate speech?  What planet are you from?


Do you have any examples of her hate speech?  Maybe something from this planet?


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> Do you have any examples of her hate speech?  Maybe something from this planet?


Old news.  Here is a book about the topic -- from 2006.









						Soulless: Ann Coulter and the Right-Wing Church of Hate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




She has described herself as "a Christian first and a mean-spirited, bigoted conservative second, and don't you ever forget it." 

She is opposed to teaching Darwinian evolution in public schools, and supports NSA warrantless searches.

After viewing video of caged children separated from their parents at the border she said they were"child actors weeping and crying" and she suggested that t and others "not fall for it".

I could do this all day, but I'll spare you the embarrassment.


----------



## Soccer4evr

eastbaysoccer said:


> WCC then finally adds Seattle or Grand Canyon if BYU leaves.


Would love to see Seattle in the WCC.


----------



## GKDAD

Shout out to Michigan.   How many saw this coming?      Headed to the very Sweet 16.   TT played a very direct and physical game.    Michigan defense tough.   And attack was fantastic today.   Pretty soccer!    Sunday will be a shock the world!   Believe!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

espola said:


> Old news.  Here is a book about the topic -- from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soulless: Ann Coulter and the Right-Wing Church of Hate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has described herself as "a Christian first and a mean-spirited, bigoted conservative second, and don't you ever forget it."
> 
> She is opposed to teaching Darwinian evolution in public schools, and supports NSA warrantless searches.
> 
> After viewing video of caged children separated from their parents at the border she said they were"child actors weeping and crying" and she suggested that t and others "not fall for it".
> 
> I could do this all day, but I'll spare you the embarrassment.


All-in-all not weighing in on the Ann Coulter. Urban Dictionary defines her as, "The person that Satan looks to for inspiration." Now that's funny!


LASTMAN14 said:


> Still not impressed with Virginia as #1. If #18 for NCST would try using her left and not always turn inside to her right in the box something may have happened.


Very Happy about WAZZU winning and there a scrappy team. Now definitely not impressed with Virginia.


----------



## soccer661

Congrats GK Dad! 

And holy smokes Washington State over Virginia...wow....

At AZ/Penn State game now...nail biter as well!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wow could we see a PAC 12 final four???


----------



## gkrent

GKDAD said:


> Shout out to Michigan.   How many saw this coming?      Headed to the very Sweet 16.   TT played a very direct and physical game.    Michigan defense tough.   And attack was fantastic today.   Pretty soccer!    Sunday will be a shock the world!   Believe!!


I knew Michigan would win this game.  Tech did little to possess the ball when Pepp played them.


----------



## gkrent

UCLA easily handling Clemson.  So far the big surprise is Wazzu.  They are good at surprises.


----------



## TexasWave

MakeAPlay said:


> It always is.  And as a parting statement I will pose a question.  How much did YOUR daughter contribute to the win?
> 
> I will answer for you.  Zero.  When is she transferring back because she won’t ever see the field again.  That must suck for you to realize that I correctly predicted your kid’s fate.  You can’t fake talent.
> 
> Peace you weak sauce pansy.


An embarrassment to your daughter.  A D1 football player who is now “less than” post graduation, having to live through his daughter.   I hope she doesn’t follow this board.  If so, you are a stain on her reputation.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer4evr said:


> Would love to see Seattle in the WCC.


Weren’t they part of the old WCAC?

Fun fact, Texas Western’s 1966 NCAA championship team had 1 loss.  It was to . . . Seattle (I just finished a week in El Paso and went to a UTEP basketball game to pay homage to some sports and social history)


----------



## gkrent

LFG WCC!!!!


----------



## Soccer4evr

D


dk_b said:


> Weren’t they part of the old WCAC?
> 
> Fun fact, Texas Western’s 1966 NCAA championship team had 1 loss.  It was to . . . Seattle (I just finished a week in El Paso and went to a UTEP basketball game to pay homage to some sports and social history)


Yes they were part of the old WCAC.


----------



## gkrent

BYU bitch slapping NC State, in the nicest way possible.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> It's not my problem.  It's yours.


RICHARD.


----------



## turftoe

Sweet 16

BYU 3 NC State 0, BYU looking for real.

Tomorrow:
North Carolina v Michigan 
Florida State v South Florida 
South Carolina v Kansas 
Penn State v Stanford 
USC v Santa Clara 
West Virginia v Washington State
Wisconsin v UCLA

Great slate of matches!


----------



## mo fields

How does anyone watch the Pac12 network?   What a joke, might as well listen on the radio like in the 1970s.


----------



## GKDAD

Well that was a tough landing for Michigan.    Carolina is a machine and just keeps on coming.   A few bad breaks like the pk save and rebound converted by NC, but the better side won today.    SC has its work cut out for them!    Good news...Michigan returns 10 of 11 starters.     Build on that.     Good luck to all still dancing!


----------



## Fact

GKDAD said:


> Well that was a tough landing for Michigan.    Carolina is a machine and just keeps on coming.   A few bad breaks like the pk save and rebound converted by NC, but the better side won today.    SC has its work cut out for them!    Good news...Michigan returns 10 of 11 starters.     Build on that.     Good luck to all still dancing!


That PK save was great. It looked like she actually reached behind her to hit it out?  Unlucky bounce.  Your dd’s composer is wonderful.  I’ll look forward to watching them next year.


----------



## outside!

dk_b said:


> Weren’t they part of the old WCAC?
> 
> Fun fact, Texas Western’s 1966 NCAA championship team had 1 loss.  It was to . . . Seattle (I just finished a week in El Paso and went to a UTEP basketball game to pay homage to some sports and social history)


Did you make it to Chope's?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Honestly the way things are going it sure looks like Stanford and UCLA in the final.  Both are killing their opponents.

BYU unfortunately has to play Stanford but if they get past them it has to be destiny and will win it all.  Guessing BYU fans will out number Stanford fans at the game.


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> Honestly the way things are going it sure looks like Stanford and UCLA in the final.  Both are killing their opponents.
> 
> BYU unfortunately has to play Stanford but if they get past them it has to be destiny and will win it all.  Guessing BYU fans will out number Stanford fans at the game.


If Stanford and UCLA win their respective quarter final games, they will meet in the semi-finals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Old news.  Here is a book about the topic -- from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soulless: Ann Coulter and the Right-Wing Church of Hate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has described herself as "a Christian first and a mean-spirited, bigoted conservative second, and don't you ever forget it."
> 
> She is opposed to teaching Darwinian evolution in public schools, and supports NSA warrantless searches.
> 
> After viewing video of caged children separated from their parents at the border she said they were"child actors weeping and crying" and she suggested that t and others "not fall for it".
> 
> I could do this all day, but I'll spare you the embarrassment.



You and your liberal morons are the same fools that said Trump made up the border crisis.  So I guess the father and child, lying dead on the side of the Rio, was staged by Trump & Co.  Sometimes I wonder if you idiots can actually see your own hypocrisy... like the "cages" built under Obama's watch.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> You and your liberal morons are the same fools that said Trump made up the border crisis.  So I guess the father and child, lying dead on the side of the Rio, was staged by Trump & Co.  Sometimes I wonder if you idiots can actually see your own hypocrisy... like the "cages" built under Obama's watch.


What does that have to do with Ann Coulter?


----------



## Kicker4Life

espola said:


> What does that have to do with Ann Coulter?


Better question.....WHAT DOES ANY OF THIS HAVE TO DO WITH D1 SOCCER????


----------



## espola

Kicker4Life said:


> "
> Better question.....WHAT DOES ANY OF THIS HAVE TO DO WITH D1 SOCCER????


Oh canada --

"Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech."


----------



## LMULions

this is a soccer-forum. Please take Coulter and Hannity and other hate-mongers to a political forum


----------



## oh canada

espola said:


> Oh canada --
> 
> "Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech."


nice try @espola...i already posted in agreement with the others that this should be kept as a college soccer thread.  The gist of my initial post was about BYU never getting into the PAC12 with a very collateral reference to your friend.  Take your politics elsewhere.


----------



## espola

oh canada said:


> nice try @espola...i already posted in agreement with the others that this should be kept as a college soccer thread.  The gist of my initial post was about BYU never getting into the PAC12 with a very collateral reference to your friend.  Take your politics elsewhere.


Don't blame me for your error.  Own up to it and say "Sorry".


----------



## LMULions

not playing on Sundays is not cool to the rest of the League, or tournament, you join.  There are tournaments in surrounding states where teams just skip the Sunday semi-finals or championship games.  Not cool to the rest of the teams you're competing against.  If that is your position you should take it on yourself not to join competitions or Leagues that schedule games on Sundays.


----------



## dad4

LMULions said:


> not playing on Sundays is not cool to the rest of the League, or tournament, you join.  There are tournaments in surrounding states where teams just skip the Sunday semi-finals or championship games.  Not cool to the rest of the teams you're competing against.  If that is your position you should take it on yourself not to join competitions or Leagues that schedule games on Sundays.


Not many schools have a day of the week restriction.  For as often as it happens, just work around it.  

That said, I’m counting on Stanford to knock out BYU on Friday.   I’d hate to see my finals tickets go to waste.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

LMULions said:


> not playing on Sundays is not cool to the rest of the League, or tournament, you join.  There are tournaments in surrounding states where teams just skip the Sunday semi-finals or championship games.  Not cool to the rest of the teams you're competing against.  If that is your position you should take it on yourself not to join competitions or Leagues that schedule games on Sundays.


So Hannity is a hate monger and BYU is not being “cool”? I am always amazed how liberals are so open minded only as long as you share their beliefs.  While I don’t share the LDS beliefs I applaud the fact that they stick to them.  Working around them makes sense and is easy enough to do.


----------



## Lambchop

eastbaysoccer said:


> WCC then finally adds Seattle or Grand Canyon if BYU leaves.


If true, then they can go back to playing Sunday games.


----------



## Lambchop

oh canada said:


> BYU joining the PAC-12 has been a discussion topic for 10+ years.  But it will NEVER happen, especially in today's climate of intolerance to views contrary to one's own.
> 
> PAC-12 reps hide behind the reason that BYU is not a "research university", only an undergraduate school.  But that's politically correct cover...the real reason is its religious foundation, not playing on Sundays, taking positions against social issues that conflict with California's secular administrators, etc.  PAC-12 will never have a religious institution in its conference, not even if Notre Dame came calling.  (btw, that eliminates Santa Clara, Pepperdine, LMU, USD, Gonzaga, to name just a few others)
> 
> Conservatives can't even give a speech on Berkeley's campus without a military-esque group of security and a protest of thousands because students feel threatened by someone advocating a pro-life position.  Can you imagine the outrage when the LDS football team would come to town? (99% of students at BYU are Mormon.)  Folks like Ann Coulter talk a lot of nonsense (and a lot I disagree with btw), but it' s not hate speech.  And she deserves the right to speak anywhere/anytime.  Just as AOC or others on the far left deserve the same.  It seems that we should be able to separate sport from politics.
> 
> Big12 would be a better fit politically, especially with other Christian schools already in the conference (TCU, Baylor) but an interesting nugget is that Big12 has NO men's soccer in the conference.  Although football and basketball drive the decisions, men's soccer would be eliminated.


I like Sunday games for soccer.  Enjoying Saturday football games is great.  The best of both worlds.


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> So Hannity is a hate monger and BYU is not being “cool”? I am always amazed how liberals are so open minded only as long as you share their beliefs.  While I don’t share the LDS beliefs I applaud the fact that they stick to them.  Working around them makes sense and is easy enough to do.


Sticking to their beliefs would mean forfeiting Sunday games. Forcing everybody else to change their schedule to accommodate BYU's religious beliefs is just arrogant.


----------



## Emma

Simisoccerfan said:


> ,
> So Hannity is a hate monger and BYU is not being “cool”? I am always amazed how liberals are so open minded only as long as you share their beliefs.  While I don’t share the LDS beliefs I applaud the fact that they stick to them.  Working around them makes sense and is easy enough to do.


Now Simi, you talk about the Liberals, but us moderate conservatives will not like that either.  Also, would you be okay accomodating for other religious holidays, not allowing tourneys or games to be held on Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist, Kwanzaa or Hindu holidays?  It's not a bad idea - we'd have less games.   It's a logistical issue in regards to play days, not religious or tolerance issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LMULions said:


> this is a soccer-forum. Please take Coulter and Hannity and other hate-mongers to a political forum


This one’s for you,


----------



## LMULions

S-o-c-c-e-r


Save the political trolling for your extended families tomorrow - lol


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Emma said:


> Now Simi, you talk about the Liberals, but us moderate conservatives will not like that either.  Also, would you be okay accomodating for other religious holidays, not allowing tourneys or games to be held on Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist, Kwanzaa or Hindu holidays?  It's not a bad idea - we'd have less games.   It's a logistical issue in regards to play days, not religious or tolerance issues.


This is a silly discussion.  In reality there is only one team in the nation effected and it is easy to accommodate.  Stanford vs BYU should be a great game.


----------



## LMULions

it's kind of funny I didn't mention it concerned with BYU at all - to your point it's one school, and easy to accommodate.

 But we have seen youth tournaments where teams have signed up, knowing the tournament schedule, and then just skipped the Sunday semi-finals or championship games. In once case we received a forfeit win in a championship game, in another, we played a team in the Finals that had advanced off a forfeit-win in a morning semi-final game, and came in less tired than our team. 

My hope is that (youth)tournaments wouldn't allow teams to sign-up who can't commit to playing the pre-determined schedule. 


This wasn't in Cali, it was in what our conservative brethren would describe as a "more" open-minded jurisdiction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Simisoccerfan said:


> So Hannity is a hate monger and BYU is not being “cool”? I am always amazed how liberals are so open minded only as long as you share their beliefs.  While I don’t share the LDS beliefs I applaud the fact that they stick to them.  Working around them makes sense and is easy enough to do.


Mormons are cool, except Romney.


----------



## newwavedave

LMULions said:


> not playing on Sundays is not cool to the rest of the League, or tournament, you join.  There are tournaments in surrounding states where teams just skip the Sunday semi-finals or championship games.  Not cool to the rest of the teams you're competing against.  If that is your position you should take it on yourself not to join competitions or Leagues that schedule games on Sundays.





Emma said:


> Now Simi, you talk about the Liberals, but us moderate conservatives will not like that either.  Also, would you be okay accomodating for other religious holidays, not allowing tourneys or games to be held on Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist, Kwanzaa or Hindu holidays?  It's not a bad idea - we'd have less games.   It's a logistical issue in regards to play days, not religious or tolerance issues.


Believe it or not @espola, I was baptized in the Later Day movement back in 74'.  My mom & dad had many kids and the church felt sorry for my parents and they generally wanted to help us out.  Keep in mind 6 of us were adopted as was my mother.  Family tree history was an issue.  Also, my older sister loved Pepsi and my dad loved coffee.  We weren't allowed any of that in those days.  My sister was the first to rebel.  She would drink Pepsi in front of our family home leader elder brother. He was very gracious and tried to get me to be a leader.  I would go to bed at night fearful of what all the young boys have to do at 18.  Anyway, It's true, no play on Sundays.  At 14 my mom said it was my choice if I wanted to continue going and I never went back because I played sports and I would 100% not go on a mission.  Being honest with you all. I went to a conservative Christian church later and they said no play on Sunday as well.  I was cool with that rule until my dd started playing soccer and pastor game to my house to check on us.  It didn't go well because it came down to soccer vs church.  No way God demands 10am on Sunday and 10% of your income I told the fulltime pastor.  We left and we still love God and believe everyday is Gods day and we should all try and be nice to each other during the other days during the week too.


----------



## Soccer4evr

outside! said:


> Sticking to their beliefs would mean forfeiting Sunday games. Forcing everybody else to change their schedule to accommodate BYU's religious beliefs is just arrogant.


No, it's just religious freedom.


----------



## wc_baller

Soccer4evr said:


> No, it's just religious freedom.


Nobody is stopping them from practicing their religion. At the same time, all other NCAA schools who don’t practice that religion shouldn’t be expected to have to jump through hoops to accommodate them. I’m betting that if a Muslim school joined the NCAA and wanted accommodations during the month of Ramadan, Christians wouldn’t be singing the “religious freedom” tune in solidarity.


----------



## espola

Soccer4evr said:


> No, it's just religious freedom.


Forfeiting is freedom.  Forcing is not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Soccer4evr said:


> No, it's just religious freedom.


I bet he/she wouldn’t mind if trans men were able to play on the women’s team though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Emma said:


> Now Simi, you talk about the Liberals, but us moderate conservatives will not like that either.  Also, would you be okay accomodating for other religious holidays, not allowing tourneys or games to be held on Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist, Kwanzaa or Hindu holidays?  It's not a bad idea - we'd have less games.   It's a logistical issue in regards to play days, not religious or tolerance issues.


That would be fine, except Muslims, their camels just shit in the field.


----------



## turftoe

Happy Thanksgiving 

Final 8, here we go...

UCLA vs Florida State

USC vs North Carolina 

Washington State vs South Carolina 

Stanford vs BYU

Pac12 rep’d very well... in my view, it is not totally surprising that WSU is here… Even in their losses in the conference, they were absolutely relentless in their effort, and their size and speed up top has certainly provided them with what they’ve needed so far in the NCAA tournament. 

USC vs North Carolina is interesting... North Carolina has of course some elite players, but also a lot of depth and USC will have to contend with that. On the other hand, North Carolina will have to contend with truly talented USC attackers who definitely have a gift for scoring goals, hope they are healthy and good to go.

UCLA vs Florida State... rematch of early season game where UCLA came away on top.
Tough to beat Florida State twice, however UCLA is clearly humming right now and the reverse of it’s “tough to beat Florida State twice” is it’s also tough to beat UCLA once. Looking for a big game from the Bruins.

Stanford v BYU ... I got to watch BYU a couple times, they really took it to Pepperdine, the one team that beat Stanford this year, and it’s clear that so far the BYU attack has been very impressive. This might be the challenge for Stanford, holding that BYU attack off early and getting a goal first. I think if BYU scores first and can defend, it could be trouble for the Card.

Amazing slate of games tomorrow, and it’s a shame they’re not all on national television.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

turftoe said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Final 8, here we go...
> 
> UCLA vs Florida State
> 
> USC vs North Carolina
> 
> Washington State vs South Carolina
> 
> Stanford vs BYU
> 
> Pac12 rep’d very well... in my view, it is not totally surprising that WSU is here… Even in their losses in the conference, they were absolutely relentless in their effort, and their size and speed up top has certainly provided them with what they’ve needed so far in the NCAA tournament.
> 
> USC vs North Carolina is interesting... North Carolina has of course some elite players, but also a lot of depth and USC will have to contend with that. On the other hand, North Carolina will have to contend with truly talented USC attackers who definitely have a gift for scoring goals, hope they are healthy and good to go.
> 
> UCLA vs Florida State... rematch of early season game where UCLA came away on top.
> Tough to beat Florida State twice, however UCLA is clearly humming right now and the reverse of it’s “tough to beat Florida State twice” is it’s also tough to beat UCLA once. Looking for a big game from the Bruins.
> 
> Stanford v BYU ... I got to watch BYU a couple times, they really took it to Pepperdine, the one team that beat Stanford this year, and it’s clear that so far the BYU attack has been very impressive. This might be the challenge for Stanford, holding that BYU attack off early and getting a goal first. I think if BYU scores first and can defend, it could be trouble for the Card.
> 
> Amazing slate of games tomorrow, and it’s a shame they’re not all on national television.


Are they not showing Stanford on TV at all?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

As expected the Bruins are like the Golden State Warriors of old.  Turn it on when it counts.

The real competition begins when they take on Stanford or BYU.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> As expected the Bruins are like the Golden State Warriors of old.  Turn it on when it counts.
> 
> The real competition begins when they take on Stanford or BYU.


UCLA - 4
Florida State - 0

20 minutes left.


----------



## GKDAD

Don't feel so bad after seeing another quality team take a 0-4 beatdown.      We were right that we didn't want to be near the Stanford or UCLA brackets.    Much respect to Pac-12, but don't see USC playing close to UNC.     Pulling for Washington State!    Good luck to all.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stanford 2-0 over BYU.  BYU having trouble with Stanford’s speed and skill.  
Macario 2 goals and showing why she might be ready to ascend into the WNT starting line-up


----------



## Swoosh

UCLA 4-0 final
Stanford 4-0 at half

the other Pac12 teams are tied at half.

What a feat if they can both win as well, what a statement that would be.


----------



## newwavedave

Let's go Pac 12


----------



## dk_b

UNC over USC.

Wazzu heading to OT at South Carolina


----------



## dk_b

Wazzu!!!!!!!


----------



## outside!

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Are they not showing Stanford on TV at all?


I thought so as well, but right at the last minute the PAC12 channel quit saying that they were going to show Stanford Women's Volleyball and showed soccer instead. I do not have a PAC12 channel subscription either. Glad that I got to watch the game (and that Stanford won) but we were all very tired of  the announcers and the camera crew by the end.


----------



## dk_b

outside! said:


> I thought so as well, but right at the last minute the PAC12 channel quit saying that they were going to show Stanford Women's Volleyball and showed soccer instead. I do not have a PAC12 channel subscription either. Glad that I got to watch the game (and that Stanford won) but we were all very tired of  the announcers and the camera crew by the end.


yikes. I did not even check and watched on the computer. That terrible feed really hurts trying build interest in the women’s game. Contrast with the high quality SEC broadcast of the WSU v South Carolina game.


----------



## outside!

dk_b said:


> yikes. I did not even check and watched on the computer. That terrible feed really hurts trying build interest in the women’s game. Contrast with the high quality SEC broadcast of the WSU v South Carolina game.


It wasn't actually on TV, I watched the livestream on my phone and cast it to the TV.


----------



## mo fields

How can a conference have such garbage television and promote the game?  Watched 3 games thanks to SEC and ACC


----------



## Lambchop

dk_b said:


> UNC over USC.
> 
> Wazzu heading to OT at South Carolina


Tough loss and close game for USC.   Hate the way the set the schedule up!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Unfortunate UCLA meets Stanford.....two best teams in the tourney.  I can’t see UCLA upsetting Stanford.  Macario is the MOST exciting player in America and WILL be the best player on the WNT team as soon as she is called up.  UCLA’s only chance is if somehow Mallory Pugh could obtain eligibility and join the Bruins tomorrow.

UNC vs. WAZZU game is just to see who gets sacrificed in the championship game.


----------



## dad4

Simisoccerfan said:


> This is a silly discussion.  In reality there is only one team in the nation effected and it is easy to accommodate.  Stanford vs BYU should be a great game.


Just saw it.  BYU is fast and had a few good opportunities, but Stanford pretty much dominated possession and got multiple goals off tight passing in the box.  5-1


----------



## LASTMAN14

I’m happy that the PAC12 had 3 teams in the semi-finals. The WSU vs NC game was awful soccer. I hate the fact that UCLA and Stanford are playing in the semi-finals as well. That game is a true final. NC plays garbage soccer.


----------



## newwavedave

Looks like UCLA is losing 1-3 at halftime.  I thought the game was tmrw.  What happened to my Bruins?  Can we make a come back?  @LASTMAN14 , you seem to know your soccer stuff.  What is going bro?  Also, dang dude, you hate NC soccer that much?  You seem to hate SoCal Blues too. I have not watched a NC play this year or ever.  Tell me why NC Soccer is garbage?  Their going to the finals because?


----------



## SoccerMom05

LASTMAN14 said:


> I’m happy that the PAC12 had 3 teams in the semi-finals. The WSU vs NC game was awful soccer. I hate the fact that UCLA and Stanford are playing in the semi-finals as well. That game is a true final. NC plays garbage soccer.


Winner, Winner! That’s exactly what I was thinking watching NC play. Quite boring watching this type of soccer being played and truly sad. Put the ball on the ground and play!! Newwavedave it was very DIRECT!!


----------



## newwavedave

First time watching Stanford.  2nd half only.  Wow, they look like a pro team compared to UCLA.  They play "beautiful" soccer.  Sunday will come down to Garbage Soccer vs Beautiful Soccer.  May the best team win.  I will try and remember to watch the game.  It seemed when UCLA made a bad pass the passer kind of quit on the ball and didn't try and win it back.  Stanford just dribbled down the middle untouched for a goal.


----------



## Dos Equis

UCLA just unable to play their game.  Whether Stanford is that good, or UCLA was just off, likely depends on your point of view. But Stanford was the best team of the night in the College Cup, and UCLA the fourth best.  This will also make the second College Cup I watched where AS of UCLA was a non-entity. I credit Cromwell for pulling her in the first half, but as the only player in the UCLA roster with the recent UWSNT call-up, just baffling from her once again. 

MAP, you should be proud, your daughter was all class tonight, and all tournament. I am going to miss watching her play. Hoping she explores a year or two in a pro league somewhere so I can still follow her, but with her grades, that is around an 80% pay cut versus other options.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I love youth parents saying NC who is going to final without their best player have won 22 National Championships, and probably have 50 alumni that have played for their National Teams plays garbage soccer!  This is the most idiotic thing I have read posted here. You all have no concept of soccer.


----------



## Dos Equis

Simisoccerfan said:


> I love youth parents saying NC who is going to final without their best player have won 22 National Championships, and probably have 50 alumni that have played for their National Teams plays garbage soccer!  This is the most idiotic thing I have read posted here. You all have no concept of soccer.


I saw a UNC team play 20 minutes of beautiful soccer and score twice, and then defend well against a west coast athletic/direct style that failed to finish enough of their chances.  UNC needs to turn that 20 into 90 to beat Stanford, and that is a tall order.  AD may be a jerk, but he is a winner, and he will play whatever style he thinks he needs to against Stanford in order to prevent those 4 goals.

I did not see crappy soccer by UNC or Washington State, in fact I thought both were better tonight than UCLA, hence why I am not sure if Stanford is that good, or UCLA had that a bad night.

I could care less about what UNC championship/WNT ghosts are in the stands or roaming the pitch, I just watch the game.


----------



## newwavedave

Dos Equis said:


> UCLA just unable to play their game.  Whether Stanford is that good, or UCLA was just off, likely depends on your point of view. But Stanford was the best team of the night in the College Cup, and UCLA the fourth best.  This will also make the second College Cup I watched where AS of UCLA was a non-entity. I credit Cromwell for pulling her in the first half, but as the only player in the UCLA roster with the recent UWSNT call-up, just baffling from her once again.
> 
> MAP, you should be proud, your daughter was all class tonight, and all tournament. I am going to miss watching her play. Hoping she explores a year or two in a pro league somewhere so I can still follow her, but with her grades, that is around an 80% pay cut versus other options.


I saw the 2nd half and replayed it this morning to do my own scouting from the little that I know of soccer.  UCLA has good individual dribblers or what we call in hoops, "good ball handlers."  The passing and collecting from UCLA was not clean and both players seemed to point the finger at each and not run their asses off to get the ball back.  Who cares at that point, right?  Film room can be a place to point fingers, not in the middle of the battle. The body language was piss poor for some players at UCLA.  Stanford on the other hand was a "team."  Way better on the passing/collecting and moving the ball forward to shoot at the goal. Look how many shots they took compared to UCLA.  One of the big eye openers for me as a parent was the reality of those three stud forwards on Stanford that my dd and all the 03' 04' and 05' goat forwards will have to compete with for a spot on the Girls National Team.  Charles Haley's kid, my God!!!!  I'm hoping the girl from Brazil will change her mind and go play for Brazil instead of USA to open a better chance for my dd.  My dd got to play with Reilyn Turner too in club and High School and she is amazing forward that will be a freshman next year.  I think she's 5'10 and super fast and will help UCLA win the natty next year with all the other top Freshman coming in.  I did see Maps dd and was very impressed with her Ganas.  BTW, My dd chance to make the National Team went from slim to no way overnight and truly "A Pipe Dream."  I hope and pray at least one 04' forward can make the big squad some day.  Maybe an 04' "rags to riches story" will come from the DPL and a forward will sneak up on one those three Stanford forwards in DA future   Why do we have the DA league again?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

I got to see Stanford/UCLA. The field was a bit slick and there were numerous times that players slipped, especially their first step from a stop. That and the wet field negating passes with backspin had more passes skidding beyond reach than we would see on a dry field. It wasn't terrible, but it certainly affected the play at times. My impression was that Macario didn't touch the ball as much as she usually does and I'm wondering if that was part of UCLA's plan. She had no goals nor assists and only 1 shot on goal. It might also explain the room Smith had on the right side given that Macario was primarily on the left. Stanford's right back, Pickett, stops a lot of attacks before they get started and can get into threatening positions on the offensive side as well. It would have been a little more interesting had UCLA converted their PK late in the first half.


----------



## myself

Simisoccerfan said:


> I love youth parents saying NC who is going to final without their best player have won 22 National Championships, and probably have 50 alumni that have played for their National Teams plays garbage soccer!  This is the most idiotic thing I have read posted here. You all have no concept of soccer.


Did you watch the game? That statement is the most idiotic you've seen here? I used to wonder why people went at you so hard, now I know after reading your posts here over the playoffs.

Past alumni and national championships is a bum argument. The Lakers were garbage after Kobe retired and any argument about past success was completely irrelevant, like your argument here.

IDK, maybe you enjoyed watching the two teams blast the ball all over the field with no control and out-athlete each other. It was entertaining in that aspect, watching top athletes clobber each other, But I guess I'm a soccer snob that prefers to see technical skills.


----------



## SoccerFan6

Anyone watch the WWC?  USWNT played a very direct style, long balls from the back trying to win the 2nd ball and through balls in behind the defense.  Granted, UNC takes it to another level, but those critical of UNC should also be talking trash on the World Cup champions saying they play garbage soccer also.


----------



## newwavedave

SoccerFan6 said:


> Anyone watch the WWC?  USWNT played a very direct style, long balls from the back trying to win the 2nd ball and through balls in behind the defense.  Granted, UNC takes it to another level, but those critical of UNC should also be talking trash on the World Cup champions saying they play garbage soccer also.


Thank you.  I watched WCC too.  Without the PKs MR made we don't win.  However, that is why we have the DA now.  Get the "gamers" out and just play soft as pillows soccer from the back.  Stanford seems to have all the best players and that is why they can do it and win.  All the other teams have to do their best to challenge their greatness. I watched some teams try and run with the Lakers in the 80s and they couldn't do it.  Then came the "Bad Boys" from Detroit. They played rough hoops and I got all mad when they hacked my Lakers all the time.  I now want NC to win because the coach is pissed off at USSF and so am I.  Plus, he knows the DA coaches are using Training Centers and YNT as a carrot to steal other players from clubs and wants to slap those misleading coaches a $50,000 find.  #22 for NC Tar Heels!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Simisoccerfan said:


> I love youth parents saying NC who is going to final without their best player have won 22 National Championships, and probably have 50 alumni that have played for their National Teams plays garbage soccer!  This is the most idiotic thing I have read posted here. You all have no concept of soccer.


Except that some of these “youth parents” have played the game at a high level and for decades.   Have you?  I agree “garbage soccer” is a bit harsh, they do what needs to be done in order to get the result.  That doesn’t mean it’s good soccer (que the USWNT debate), it just not the prettiest to watch.  It is a high intensity, push forward and press style of play.  Their depth allows them to do hockey style line changes 25 min in to each half to wear you down and eventually break you. Lets not confuse effectiveness with stylish.


----------



## newwavedave

It's called winning.  This is so laughable,  Garbage soccer might be a little harsh so some say, it's just not very pretty looking and we sure don't want the little girls to get hurt playing with hockey style soccer players...…...

Blues Bakers!!!!








						Megan Chelf, Reilyn Turner help Southern California Blues girls' soccer top China's U17 national team
					

Corona del Mar High junior Megan Chelf celebrated her 17th birthday on Thursday.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Lambchop

newwavedave said:


> Did you watch the game? That statement is the most idiotic you've seen here? I used to wonder why people went at you so hard, now I know after reading your posts here over the playoffs.
> 
> Past alumni and national championships is a bum argument. The Lakers were garbage after Kobe retired and any argument about past success was completely irrelevant, like your argument here.
> 
> IDK, maybe you enjoyed watching the two teams blast the ball all over the field with no control and out-athlete each other. It was entertaining in that aspect, watching top athletes clobber each other, But I guess I'm a soccer snob that prefers to see technical skills.


It is interesting to go back and watch men's professional soccer from the 50's, 60's and 70's and compare it to today's men's professional soccer to see how it has evolved. Will the women's game also evolve?  It has started.  It's not to say that there weren't world champions but the dinosaur is dying and the game is evolving.


----------



## newwavedave

Lambchop said:


> It is interesting to go back and watch men's professional soccer from the 50's, 60's and 70's and compare it to today's men's professional soccer to see how it has evolved. Will the women's game also evolve?  It has started.  It's not to say that there weren't world champions but the dinosaur is dying and the game is evolving.


@Lambchop why does it read that I said:


----------



## newwavedave

*Winners think about winning. Losers think about the winners! *


----------



## LASTMAN14

newwavedave said:


> Looks like UCLA is losing 1-3 at halftime.  I thought the game was tmrw.  What happened to my Bruins?  Can we make a come back?  @LASTMAN14 , you seem to know your soccer stuff.  What is going bro?  Also, dang dude, you hate NC soccer that much?  You seem to hate SoCal Blues too. I have not watched a NC play this year or ever.  Tell me why NC Soccer is garbage?  Their going to the finals because?


For me that game came down to simply execution. Stanford executed in all facets from play out of the back, to passes, to crosses, defending, etc. I do not dislike NC, but that game in particular was horrible to watch. Over the season I have watched them play many times. And that ugly performance was the cherry on top. NC has enough talent on that field to play so much better. They are in the finals because they have talent, they have a coach who knows how to win under any circumstance, and is willing to employ different methods. Many of which I do not care for. AD has not evolved in his style, but he does each and every year manage to recruit top talent, win games and make deep runs. He’s incredibly consistent. When I mention Blues its out of jest. I do like that they have evolved since the inception of DA. From observations I feel Blues has changed the way they play. AR has also been doing a good job since signing on.


----------



## newwavedave

LASTMAN14 said:


> For me that game came down to simply execution. Stanford executed in all facets from play out of the back, to passes, to crosses, defending, etc. I do not dislike NC, but that game in particular was horrible to watch. Over the season I have watched them play many times. And that ugly performance was the cherry on top. NC has enough talent on that field to play so much better. They are in the finals because they have talent, they have a coach who knows how to win under any circumstance, and is willing to employ different methods. Many of which I do not care for. AD has not evolved in his style, but he does each and every year manage to recruit top talent, win games and make deep runs. He’s incredibly consistent. When I mention Blues its out of jest. I do like that they have evolved since the inception of DA. From observations I feel Blues has changed the way they play. AR has also been doing a good job since signing on.


Is it fair to say you would rather lose playing soccer the "right" way vs playing kickball/hockey style/Direct or whatever it takes to win a natty?


----------



## LASTMAN14

newwavedave said:


> Is it fair to say you would rather lose playing soccer the "right" way vs playing kickball/hockey style/Direct or whatever it takes to win a natty?


Overall there is nothing wrong with playing direct soccer. Some great teams play that way, ManU is an example. But it needs to be methodical (though that comes with many nuances). When the game is played mindlessly then I definitely would rather play the right way win or lose. Philosophical principles.


----------



## newwavedave

LASTMAN14 said:


> Overall there is nothing wrong with playing direct soccer. Some great teams play that way, ManU is an example. But it needs to be methodical (though that comes with many nuances). When the game is played mindlessly then I definitely would rather play the right way win or lose. Philosophical principles.


ok, that helps me understand you better.  I'm so competitive and so is my dd we want to win no matter what without cheating of course.


----------



## LASTMAN14

newwavedave said:


> ok, that helps me understand you better.  I'm so competitive and so is my dd we want to win no matter what without cheating of course.


There is nothing wrong with being competitive. Here is another example. I play and run my men’s team. A few weeks ago we were facing our nemesis and going to be without any of our true forwards/wingers. And we were also missing key midfielders. Essentially zero offense. Typically we run a 4-3-1-2. This game to be competitive with so many players out I ran a 4-5-1. I packed the midfield. We played our typical style but defended first and foremost. Did I change they way we usually play. Yes. Were competitive. Yes. Did we play the right way. Yes. Never forsaking our style. Just more defense.


----------



## newwavedave

LASTMAN14 said:


> There is nothing wrong with being competitive. Here is another example. I play and run my men’s team. A few weeks ago we were facing our nemesis and going to be without any of our true forwards/wingers. And we were also missing key midfielders. Essentially zero offense. Typically we run a 4-3-1-2. This game to be competitive with so many players out I ran a 4-5-1. I packed the midfield. We played our typical style but defended first and foremost. Did I change they way we usually play. Yes. Were competitive. Yes. Did we play the right way. Yes. Never forsaking our style. Just more defense.


Did you play pro ball?  My dd old coach played big time adult league with guys from Sockers and Landon Donavan.  What level is your men's team?  I did adult Mexican league in El Monte for two years.  I played GK and was good.  I would have played GK in HS but I played hoops instead.  Do you give NC any chance tmrw?  I think Stanford wins big but I want NC to win for some reason.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

myself said:


> Did you watch the game? That statement is the most idiotic you've seen here? I used to wonder why people went at you so hard, now I know after reading your posts here over the playoffs.
> 
> Past alumni and national championships is a bum argument. The Lakers were garbage after Kobe retired and any argument about past success was completely irrelevant, like your argument here.
> 
> IDK, maybe you enjoyed watching the two teams blast the ball all over the field with no control and out-athlete each other. It was entertaining in that aspect, watching top athletes clobber each other, But I guess I'm a soccer snob that prefers to see technical skills.


Yes I watched the game. The point is to win not to earn style points. Personally I was rooting for Washington State.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> Except that some of these “youth parents” have played the game at a high level and for decades.   Have you?  I agree “garbage soccer” is a bit harsh, they do what needs to be done in order to get the result.  That doesn’t mean it’s good soccer (que the USWNT debate), it just not the prettiest to watch.  It is a high intensity, push forward and press style of play.  Their depth allows them to do hockey style line changes 25 min in to each half to wear you down and eventually break you. Lets not confuse effectiveness with stylish.


Let‘s not confuse people’s personal style of soccer they like to watch with what is good soccer.  I think we can all agree the point of the game is to win and playing the style it takes to win is good soccer.


----------



## newwavedave

Simisoccerfan said:


> Let‘s not confuse people’s personal style of soccer they like to watch with what is good soccer.  I think we can all agree the point of the game is to win and playing the style it takes to win is good soccer.


I watched soccer get taken over three years ago by the dads who want style points added to how we judge a soccer match. If that doesn't work, the same clowns tell us you need to have a 4.4 GPA to be truly the best.  "We lost to those physical hockey soccer players.  We played soccer the right way but lost."  Please, spare me this "whacko berry" way to make excuses when your team loses.


----------



## Dos Equis

Simisoccerfan said:


> Let‘s not confuse people’s personal style of soccer they like to watch with what is good soccer.  I think we can all agree the point of the game is to win and playing the style it takes to win is good soccer.


The individuals who run the USSDA would not agree.  

Style is the direction these days, and indeed a team implementing the style they are looking for will win at times. But they seem to have forgotten that part of creating a sense of team is sharing in results, and viewing team achievements at least equal to, and perhaps more important, than individual ones.   There was an analysis of Stanford's style versus UCLA earlier on this thread that could easily have been summarized as the difference between a team and a group of talented individual players.  

It is not the Dad's who took over the game, it is the self-declared "soccer people" running US Soccer.  I wish they had listened more to one Dad, a guy named Claudio Reyna (who is bilingual, probably a strike against him at US Soccer).  He put together a curriculum and coaching philosophy that was abruptly jettisoned by US Soccer after it was introduced, so he left and went on to bigger and better things as part of building a successful NYCity FC, and now sporting director at Austin FC.  Judging by the accomplishments of him and his son, that is one Dad I wish had more influence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Dos Equis said:


> The individuals who run the USSDA would not agree.
> 
> Style is the direction these days, and indeed a team implementing the style they are looking for will win at times. But they seem to have forgotten that part of creating a sense of team is sharing in results, and viewing team achievements at least equal to, and perhaps more important, than individual ones.   There was an analysis of Stanford's style versus UCLA earlier on this thread that could easily have been summarized as the difference between a team and a group of talented individual players.
> 
> It is not the Dad's who took over the game, it is the self-declared "soccer people" running US Soccer.  I wish they had listened more to one Dad, a guy named Claudio Reyna (who is bilingual, probably a strike against him at US Soccer).  He put together a curriculum and coaching philosophy that was abruptly jettisoned by US Soccer after it was introduced, so he left and went on to bigger and better things as part of building a successful NYCity FC, and now sporting director at Austin FC.  Judging by the accomplishments of him and his son, that is one Dad I wish had more influence.


I agree, just win baby.
Although it is hard to argue with the success of the winning women’s USA team.


----------



## myself

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yes I watched the game. The point is to win not to earn style points.


I agree 100%. Was still painful to watch though. Even Dorrance knew it was crap during his halftime interview.


----------



## Soccer43

I am surprised no one has commented on the interaction between MF and KM?  Is everyone trying to be nice and not say anything one way or another?


----------



## Glovestinks

Pretty sure most everyone has followed that debacle on social media and other forums. Long and short is UCLA players and parents instigated the situation and KM reacted and got lambasted because nobody knew the circumstances.  Bad look for both sides but the parents involved were the true embarrassment


----------



## espola

newwavedave said:


> I watched soccer get taken over three years ago by the dads who want style points added to how we judge a soccer match. If that doesn't work, the same clowns tell us you need to have a 4.4 GPA to be truly the best.  "We lost to those physical hockey soccer players.  We played soccer the right way but lost."  Please, spare me this "whacko berry" way to make excuses when your team loses.


I first heard "they might have won but that's not real soccer" sometime around 2000.  Somewhere around 2005 I was at a meeting of local coaches and board members and someone said things would be better if we left it up to "soccer people".


----------



## Soccer43

Glovestinks said:


> Pretty sure most everyone has followed that debacle on social media and other forums. Long and short is UCLA players and parents instigated the situation and KM reacted and got lambasted because nobody knew the circumstances.  Bad look for both sides but the parents involved were the true embarrassment


Kind of surprising that MF took the time to post something attacking on social media about it - maturity and wisdom might suggest the 48 hour rule on a devastating loss


----------



## gkrent

All I know is I’m rooting for Stanford and I’m super stoked for our very own Stanford parent, what a PK stop!!!


----------



## Mystery Train

Glovestinks said:


> Pretty sure most everyone has followed that debacle on social media and other forums. Long and short is UCLA players and parents instigated the situation and KM reacted and got lambasted because nobody knew the circumstances.  Bad look for both sides but the parents involved were the true embarrassment


I have no idea what happened, other than the PK save?  Please, spill the tea for the rest of us.


----------



## MMMM

What I dislike about UNC’s style is the human bulldozer approach. It’s more rugby than soccer.


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> I am surprised no one has commented on the interaction between MF and KM?  Is everyone trying to be nice and not say anything one way or another?


Another discussion on this game here --









						D1 2019 NCAA Tournament General Discussion Thread
					

32' 1-1 UNC platoon-subs in 5.  32' 1-1 Gomera-Stevens blocks a clearance at 25m mid-right, does 2-3 cutbacks in traffic, drives to arc top mid-right,...




					www.bigsoccer.com


----------



## LASTMAN14

Best team won.


----------



## Mystery Train

Wow.  Katie Meyer is a legend now.


----------



## dk_b

LASTMAN14 said:


> Best team won.


Wesley was ICE. My family’s favorite moment.


----------



## newwavedave

Mystery Train said:


> Wow.  Katie Meyer is a legend now.


She got game and some major Ganas.  In Fact, give it up to all the ladies tonight.  All showed major Ganas.  NC played great soccer against the best team.  That wasn't garbage.  Held that Stanford team to zero goals and almost won.


----------



## SoccerFan6

Meyer has the perfect mentality for a goalkeeper.  Loved watching her leadership and confidence.


----------



## push_up

push_up said:


> Let me be first to make the prediction that the UCLA kneelers will not win a national championship in 2019.  The big game choke fest by a certain player will continue.


I was the first and only one bold enough to make the prediction.  Suck it MAP and good riddance to you and your spawn.


----------



## full90

congrats Stanford. Best team all year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

KM was arrogant, confident and may have grown some male gonads tonight (ala Hope Solo).  

Best team won today.  Pepperdine should take pride in giving them their only blemish.

Early WCC prediction 2020-  Pepperdine will win the WCC, followed by Santa Clara.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stanford returns all their stars and if they stay healthy will win it all again.


----------



## espola

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203905667498749954


----------



## Zerodenero

eastbaysoccer said:


> KM was arrogant, confident and may have grown some male gonads tonight (ala Hope Solo).


Not sure if you’re giving props or a backhand. Quite frankly, it don’t matter.....I’ll take arrogance, confidence and go-nad-ness GKs protecting home base all day.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Props


----------



## Sheriff Joe

I know it was the biggest stage and all, but there were some pretty poor ok attempts.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Zerodenero said:


> Not sure if you’re giving props or a backhand. Quite frankly, it don’t matter.....I’ll take arrogance, confidence and go-nad-ness GKs protecting home base all day.


Goalkeepers are a breed apart. She’s exactly what you want between the sticks.


----------



## outside!

I agree that the best team won. Stanford played great once they got used to the heavy pressure and started connecting passes. I would like to give a shout out to Sierra Enge. She subbed in at the #6 and her calm collection and distribution should get her a starting slot next year.

While the broadcast production was pretty good, they spent too much time NOT following the play, especially in the first half.


----------



## dk_b

LASTMAN14 said:


> Goalkeepers are a breed apart. She’s exactly what you want between the sticks.


Try raising one . . . (well, try raising mine!  I love her but, there are stories)


----------



## Nefutous

Congrats to Stanford and I say this as a Cal alumni.  Too much attention on the UCLA game and whether there should have been a call.  The refs saw it and did not call it so it is a nonissue and I hope it does not detract from what these young ladies have accomplished.

While emotions run high in a game like this, there is no need for the behavior exhibited by the UCLA family.  Unfortunately, many club coaches and refs have left poor sportsmanship go unchecked over the years, so this behavior has become normalized for many.  To sit behind the opposing goalie to heckle her and then follow her out of the stadium, geez!  His dd should get him a PAC12 package for Xmas so he can watch the games from home.


----------



## soccerobserver

Mystery Train said:


> I have no idea what happened, other than the PK save?  Please, spill the tea for the rest of us.



Apparently there was trash talking going back and forth prior to the PK...and it was _allegedly_ continued by a Bruin parent behind the goal...her save and her trash talking is in the third video from the top...

https://twitter.com/kdmeyer19 


Then she shuts everybody up with her last badass save...per Sports Center:






						Stanford Steve (@StanfordSteve82) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Stanford Steve (@StanfordSteve82). IG - @stanfordsteve82  SportsCenter w/ SVP Co-Host of Stanford Steve & The Bear podcast w/ @chrisfallica ESPN Plaza Building 4 2nd floor Bristol, CT 06010. Ansonia, Ct




					twitter.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

I can't believe they allow a parent behind the goal... let alone a douche bag.  There should be a ball boy/girl and nothing else.  That's a pretty basic concept from the time they're 10-years old.  How many of us have seen goalkeeper in tears because dad is behind the net yelling at him/her?


----------



## soccerobserver

The parent was in the stands...also at college games students will get the game program and use information from it to yell rude and sometimes funny insults at the opposing keeper to get the GK rattled...college GKs need a thicker skin than in club...


----------



## timbuck

I love the trash talk.  At this level, you need to expect heckling from the stands.  Whether it’s a parent, a student or some other fool. 
I was at one of the CIF football games this weekend and was surprised by how tame the student section and all fans were.  Back in the day, we were brutal to our opponents, their coaches and the referees during high school sports.


----------



## outside!

soccerobserver said:


> Apparently there was trash talking going back and forth prior to the PK...and it was _allegedly_ continued by a Bruin parent behind the goal...her save and her trash talking is in the third video from the top...


She did an awesome job in goal all tournament. She is also lucky to have good teammates to calm her down. When your entire team is telling you to back off, it is good to listen.


----------



## outside!

Any parent that talks crap to or about the players is WAY too involved. As I often say, it's not like it is us hauling our butts up and down the field or facing the shots in goal. Let these amazing young women play the game without our interference. It would not surprise me to see KM in goal on the international stage as she reminds me of Hope Solo. Good with her feet, good with communcating to her team, and a bit intimidating.


----------



## Fact

soccerobserver said:


> The parent was in the stands...also at college games students will get the game program and use information from it to yell rude and sometimes funny insults at the opposing keeper to get the GK rattled...college GKs need a thicker skin than in club...





timbuck said:


> I love the trash talk.  At this level, you need to expect heckling from the stands.  Whether it’s a parent, a student or some other fool.
> I was at one of the CIF football games this weekend and was surprised by how tame the student section and all fans were.  Back in the day, we were brutal to our opponents, their coaches and the referees during high school sports.


I have to disagree as this becomes a slippery slope.  What comments are all in good fun vs. which ones cross the line?  Are students allowed to heckle, but not parents, siblings, older adults?  What about the 40 year old doctoral student, are they allowed to heckle? 

@timbuck you mention the fun of heckling at high school football games, does this mean it is ok at high school soccer games?  And if it is ok at high school soccer games, why not at club games too?  As a kid I saw many of these good natured HS football hecklings result in fist fights.

I would prefer that everyone keeps it classy, although I cannot fault someone for reaching the breaking point and dishing it back.  I always told my kids that you never know when you are going to be on the same team as your rival and want them to have your back.

Everyone should save the heckling, if they have the need, for pro sports where athletes are paid or at least get endorsements.


----------



## Lambchop

newwavedave said:


> She got game and some major Ganas.  In Fact, give it up to all the ladies tonight.  All showed major Ganas.  NC played great soccer against the best team.  That wasn't garbage.  Held that Stanford team to zero goals and almost won.


Stanford ladies should have worn different cleats.  They were slipping and sliding all over the place. NC coaches got the right cleats for their players.


----------



## outside!

Lambchop said:


> Stanford ladies should have worn different cleats.  They were slipping and sliding all over the place. NC coaches got the right cleats for their players.


They even mentioned during the game that NC forgot to bring studs and had to have them flown out. It seemed like Stanford were just wearing FG cleats.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

outside! said:


> Any parent that talks crap to or about the players is WAY too involved. As I often say, it's not like it is us hauling our butts up and down the field or facing the shots in goal. Let these amazing young women play the game without our interference. It would not surprise me to see KM in goal on the international stage as she reminds me of Hope Solo. Good with her feet, good with communcating to her team, and a bit intimidating.


Nothing wrong with talking crap in private.  parents should not talk crap to kids at games.   Parents that do this are just trying to intimidate the kid.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

eastbaysoccer said:


> Nothing wrong with talking crap in private.  parents should not talk crap to kids at games.   Parents that do this are just trying to intimidate the kid.


Well I don't condone this behavior we are talking about adults here not kids since you become an adult at the age of 18.  Our college age athletes will always be our kids but they are kids no longer.


----------



## timbuck

In a stadium with adults playing- scream, yell, taunt.
If you are in a lawn chaIr along the touchline and the players still believe in the tooth fairy- shut your mouth.


----------



## GKDAD

outside! said:


> She did an awesome job in goal all tournament. She is also lucky to have good teammates to calm her down. When your entire team is telling you to back off, it is good to listen.


She made zero saves in the tourney before UCLA game and gave up a bad goal in that game.    14 saves all season behind that incredible backline.     Everyone should have been talking about that fantastic team effort today.    Instead, everyone is focused on antics of an individual.    That is my problem with it.   Act like you have been there before and respect the game.    On to 2020!     Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## outside!

GKDAD said:


> Act like you have been there before and respect the game.


That is ALWAYS good advice.


----------



## soccer661

Ok....Wow...Long weekend...finally sitting down...

First off -- thanks to those that said supportive and positive comments and know KM and our family from Ulittles...appreciate it more than you know....yes, she's got a big personality, a bold and fearless woman-- always has been...fiercely loyal to her teammates-- would take a bullet for them and they know it.  Wanted to win this weekend more than anything and had a little bit more swagger than usual but it paid off for the team. 
Sorry, not sorry....Haters gonna hate. She's my kid and I love her-- you gotta do you! 

2nd-- there is alot to say re MF situation, but we are keeping quiet.  I wish MF would have done the same...which is sad...she would have been soooo much more respected had she said "I said sh*t to KM after our goal-and then she said sh*it to me after she saved my PK -and it was an adrenaline, heated competitive game and we left it all out on the field" -- DONE.  Typical smack talk.  Happens in men's sports ALL THE TIME.  
But she didn't...and it blew up into more than it needed to be. 

3rd- Her dad got involved. It was really really BAD. And that's all I will say. 

Now for the good stuff....

UCLA played awesome out of the gate-- seriously was worried, but their 3 back couldn't contain SS (not sure why they didn't use a 4 back like UNC?)  I do think UCLA was a bit off though...we had such an amazing game with them during conference.

UNC game -- wow---give them a ton of respect-- what a great team-- battle until the end...I had stomach cramps, heart palpitations and had a barf bag with me the entire game-- and that was before the PK'S!!!! I thought I was going to pass out by that point and would need a stretcher...crazy!!! 

I enjoy this forum, I do follow most all your girls that I know-- and I root for them!!!  
It's not easy this student athlete life...lots of pressure...and finals this week to boot!! 

May they do well in their academics, stay healthy and injury free and enjoy a wonderful holiday season with us-- their family and friends!!
We are grateful and blessed!


----------



## newwavedave

soccer661 said:


> Ok....Wow...Long weekend...finally sitting down...
> 
> First off -- thanks to those that said supportive and positive comments and know KM and our family from Ulittles...appreciate it more than you know....yes, she's got a big personality, a bold and fearless woman-- always has been...fiercely loyal to her teammates-- would take a bullet for them and they know it.  Wanted to win this weekend more than anything and had a little bit more swagger than usual but it paid off for the team.
> Sorry, not sorry....Haters gonna hate. She's my kid and I love her-- you gotta do you!
> 
> 2nd-- there is alot to say re MF situation, but we are keeping quiet.  I wish MF would have done the same...which is sad...she would have been soooo much more respected had she said "I said sh*t to KM after our goal-and then she said sh*it to me after she saved my PK -and it was an adrenaline, heated competitive game and we left it all out on the field" -- DONE.  Typical smack talk.  Happens in men's sports ALL THE TIME.
> But she didn't...and it blew up into more than it needed to be.
> 
> 3rd- Her dad got involved. It was really really BAD. And that's all I will say.
> 
> Now for the good stuff....
> 
> UCLA played awesome out of the gate-- seriously was worried, but their 3 back couldn't contain SS (not sure why they didn't use a 4 back like UNC?)  I do think UCLA was a bit off though...we had such an amazing game with them during conference.
> 
> UNC game -- wow---give them a ton of respect-- what a great team-- battle until the end...I had stomach cramps, heart palpitations and had a barf bag with me the entire game-- and that was before the PK'S!!!! I thought I was going to pass out by that point and would need a stretcher...crazy!!!
> 
> I enjoy this forum, I do follow most all your girls that I know-- and I root for them!!!
> It's not easy this student athlete life...lots of pressure...and finals this week to boot!!
> 
> May they do well in their academics, stay healthy and injury free and enjoy a wonderful holiday season with us-- their family and friends!!
> We are grateful and blessed!


This was my first college cup final.  First off, your dd has Ganas and I love those who care and will take a bullet for the team.  GK with confidence helps the whole team.  TY also for sharing the battle.  I thought to myself, "something is up with those two.."  My favorite part was , "zip it up PaPa Bear."  I say let all the crazy soccer parents yell and scream behind the goals at every game.  "miss it, miss it, miss it,"  Today my dd team takes on Capo Valley High School for our home opener tonight.  You better believe the home crowd will be yelling and screaming at Capo.  I hate that school for personal reasons as well


----------



## sirfootyalot

The Outlaw said:


> I can't believe they allow a parent behind the goal... let alone a douche bag.  There should be a ball boy/girl and nothing else.  That's a pretty basic concept from the time they're 10-years old.  How many of us have seen goalkeeper in tears because dad is behind the net yelling at him/her?


He was removed by the security after calling KM with some degrading words behind the goal. He then tried to seek her out in the tunnel then once again had to be talked to by the security. Unbelievable behavior by the parent and MF should not be saying anything on social media about this as she would not want people finding out what a clown her father is. Really unfortunate stuff


----------



## beachbum

soccer661 said:


> Ok....Wow...Long weekend...finally sitting down...
> 
> First off -- thanks to those that said supportive and positive comments and know KM and our family from Ulittles...appreciate it more than you know....yes, she's got a big personality, a bold and fearless woman-- always has been...fiercely loyal to her teammates-- would take a bullet for them and they know it.  Wanted to win this weekend more than anything and had a little bit more swagger than usual but it paid off for the team.
> Sorry, not sorry....Haters gonna hate. She's my kid and I love her-- you gotta do you!
> 
> 2nd-- there is alot to say re MF situation, but we are keeping quiet.  I wish MF would have done the same...which is sad...she would have been soooo much more respected had she said "I said sh*t to KM after our goal-and then she said sh*it to me after she saved my PK -and it was an adrenaline, heated competitive game and we left it all out on the field" -- DONE.  Typical smack talk.  Happens in men's sports ALL THE TIME.
> But she didn't...and it blew up into more than it needed to be.
> 
> 3rd- Her dad got involved. It was really really BAD. And that's all I will say.
> 
> Now for the good stuff....
> 
> UCLA played awesome out of the gate-- seriously was worried, but their 3 back couldn't contain SS (not sure why they didn't use a 4 back like UNC?)  I do think UCLA was a bit off though...we had such an amazing game with them during conference.
> 
> UNC game -- wow---give them a ton of respect-- what a great team-- battle until the end...I had stomach cramps, heart palpitations and had a barf bag with me the entire game-- and that was before the PK'S!!!! I thought I was going to pass out by that point and would need a stretcher...crazy!!!
> 
> I enjoy this forum, I do follow most all your girls that I know-- and I root for them!!!
> It's not easy this student athlete life...lots of pressure...and finals this week to boot!!
> 
> May they do well in their academics, stay healthy and injury free and enjoy a wonderful holiday season with us-- their family and friends!!
> We are grateful and blessed!


My daughter is a goalie and has that edge as well and she loves when people try to get on her. Her mom hates it and wants to fight everyone behind the goal but It seems to make my dd  focus more for some reason.  It is competition and in the heat of the moment after KM makes a huge save, i have no problem with what went down.  Anyone that has ever played sports has heard trash talking, it is part of the game.  Looks like your daughter thrives on it, as does mine. Congrats on the title and good luck to all the girls.  Looking forward to 2020.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

sirfootyalot said:


> He was removed by the security after calling KM with some degrading words behind the goal. He then tried to seek her out in the tunnel then once again had to be talked to by the security. Unbelievable behavior by the parent and MF should not be saying anything on social media about this as she would not want people finding out what a clown her father is. Really unfortunate stuff


Well, that's the part that confuses me.  When you heckle a goalkeeper after a goal, you wave your right to get butthurt when said keeper stuffs your ass the next go around.  And frankly, said father is lucky he didn't get a folding chair wrapped around his forehead.  I mean, what kind of a grown adult heckles a kid, or a college "adult", from the sidelines?  Has that EVER been a good look?  Then follows her in the tunnel?   Has anyone here EVER respected someone in the stands mouthing off to a ref or player?  When college students do it from the stands... fine.  When players are in the heat of battle and put fingers in each other's faces... fine.  If you're 25-year old or more, just say less... it's always the better decision.  Some of you will disagree but I've never thought more of someone after they've shouted at the field.


----------



## newwavedave

beachbum said:


> My daughter is a goalie and has that edge as well and she loves when people try to get on her. Her mom hates it and wants to fight everyone behind the goal but It seems to make my dd  focus more for some reason.  It is competition and in the heat of the moment after KM makes a huge save, i have no problem with what went down.  Anyone that has ever played sports has heard trash talking, it is part of the game.  Looks like your daughter thrives on it, as does mine. Congrats on the title and good luck to all the girls.  Looking forward to 2020.


I know who didn't play sports on here, that is obvious   Talk smack all you want PaPa Bear and MaMa Bear.  My dd is so ready to talk smack to all you crazy parents who pay to play in youth soccer.  Bring it on baby!!!! I sure hope my dd plays in college because I will be screaming for the opposing team to lose.  I will yell at the ref too.  I know I'm crazy fan of my dd as I am for my son's new school SDSU.  It's how I roll.  My HS School name was the Artists.  Imagine that?  Gee wiz, what's wrong with some of you.  Development and Pay to Play vs the Rest of Us.  I just want to win the game.  I don't care if it's ugly, pretty, dirty (no cheating), physical, out of control or beautiful.  I just want to win the game.


----------



## gkrent

sirfootyalot said:


> He was removed by the security after calling KM with some degrading words behind the goal. He then tried to seek her out in the tunnel then once again had to be talked to by the security. Unbelievable behavior by the parent and MF should not be saying anything on social media about this as she would not want people finding out what a clown her father is. Really unfortunate stuff


Good for KM to stand up the BS talk...I'm not surprised to hear; my player has heard some serious shit talk from UCLA players in games past and most of the time she gets fired up in a good way no matter where its coming from.   Kind of surprised a parent took it a step further and even went after a player in the tunnel.  This isn't even tolerated in professional sports so glad security nipped it in the bud.


----------



## GKDAD

Done with this season and on to the Holidays.    But this actually confirms my point.    Everyone talking about an individual, not the fantastic team effort by Stanford and the well deserved win.    That's all a result of mugging for cameras and some over the top IMHO theatrics.    Would everyone be singing the same tune if the initial goal scorer would have run up into the goal, stood over keeper and shouted FU after scoring on the keeper who had talked trash first??      No offense to KM or any player.   My DD has trained with her many times.    They are friends.     Just cut from different cloth.       Don't think that's the best look for the game.     But opinions do vary.   Good luck to all.    Looking forward to 2020.


----------



## turftoe

...


----------



## push_up

Is anyone really surprised at UCLA having zero class?  They disrespect the flag by kneeling during the national anthem and disrespect the game by their behavior.  I know of at least one UCLA parent that is a felon and another that knocks old ladies from wheelchairs.  Karma can be so sweet if you believe in that kind of thing.  You can take the thug out of the hood but cant take the hood out of the thug.  That shit should be the UCLA motto.


----------



## Fact

push_up said:


> Is anyone really surprised at UCLA having zero class?  They disrespect the flag by kneeling during the national anthem and disrespect the game by their behavior.  I know of at least one UCLA parent that is a felon and another that knocks old ladies from wheelchairs.  Karma can be so sweet if you believe in that kind of thing.  You can take the thug out of the hood but cant take the hood out of the thug.  That shit should be the UCLA motto.


I was going to say that they just got rid of MAP and now they are stuck with another loud mouth jerk.  Disappointing that Cromwell lets this behavior go unchecked, but not surprising given she had no problem having Lauren Isackson's parents buy her way onto the team.


----------



## RHMF23

Changing the subject all together, has anyone had any experience with the transfer portal?  My DD may be looking into it after giving her Soph yr another try.  It's not about money, playtime, accolades, etc, but she was sold a pretty package .. and doesn't respect the coach.


----------



## espola

RHMF23 said:


> Changing the subject all together, has anyone had any experience with the transfer portal?  My DD may be looking into it after giving her Soph yr another try.  It's not about money, playtime, accolades, etc, but she was sold a pretty package .. and doesn't respect the coach.


Which school?


----------



## espola

RHMF23 said:


> Changing the subject all together, has anyone had any experience with the transfer portal?  My DD may be looking into it after giving her Soph yr another try.  It's not about money, playtime, accolades, etc, but she was sold a pretty package .. and doesn't respect the coach.


Have you read this?  Do you feel there will be no problems with the NCAA policy and procedures?






						NCAA.org - The Official Site of the NCAA
					






					www.ncaa.org


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Which school?


I would advise against answering that on a public forum.


----------



## push_up

espola said:


> Which school?


Another example of why people know you are a fool.


----------



## RHMF23

outside! said:


> I would advise against answering that on a public forum.


Yep, not answering that one, and yes have read many documents.  It's just the thought of making the decision with your DD to put her name out there, then to have to make a huge decision quickly.  The only way to prepare I suppose is to visit your old teammates and new friends at potential schools until she makes up her mind to transfer to show interest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

GKDAD said:


> Done with this season and on to the Holidays.    But this actually confirms my point.    Everyone talking about an individual, not the fantastic team effort by Stanford and the well deserved win.    That's all a result of mugging for cameras and some over the top IMHO theatrics.    Would everyone be singing the same tune if the initial goal scorer would have run up into the goal, stood over keeper and shouted FU after scoring on the keeper who had talked trash first??      No offense to KM or any player.   My DD has trained with her many times.    They are friends.     Just cut from different cloth.       Don't think that's the best look for the game.     But opinions do vary.   Good luck to all.    Looking forward to 2020.


I would be singing the same tune.


----------



## espola

push_up said:


> Another example of why people know you are a fool.


Please explain.


----------



## Fact

espola said:


> Which school?





push_up said:


> Another example of why people know you are a fool.





espola said:


> Please explain.


And yet another example of why people know you are a fool (in addition to a golf ball thief).


----------



## espola

Fact said:


> And yet another example of why people know you are a fool (in addition to a golf ball thief).


Golf ball thief?  Please explain.


----------



## standard

The Outlaw said:


> I would be singing the same tune.


Yea, I would being singing the same tune as well. 

Not sure why GKDAD thinks it changes anything if its to a goalie or a field player,..doesnt make any difference to me. If you open your mouth and talk smack (field player or goalie), you own any reaction that may come from that.
When i grew up, my parents used four words all the time,.."That's what you get!"
For example, when I rode my bike without my hands on the handlebars, and I crashed my bike and got a concussion, the first words out of my parents mouth were "Thats what you get!". Pretty simple concept, that their are potential consequences for our actions, and we are responsible and accountable for them and any repercussions that may come from them. 
Unfortunately today this concept is lost on many families and kids.

Its crystal clear in the video that KM words to MF were exactly as represented by the Stanford side of the camp here ("Is it the Keeper?"). Obviously thats a clear response to trash talking coming her way as it too specific of wording to be otherwise. So as far as I am concerned, the Stanford side is being truthful, while the UCLA side seems to be lying as to what really happened here (clearly she did not say "F U" as some have represented, luckily video proves that not the case.
In this particular case MF chose to take her hands off the handlebar and it bit her in the butt in a big way,...and her dad sounds like he is busy trying to sue the bike manufacturer.

Lastly, I am not sure why a goalie celebrating saves in the UNC game is classless or arrogant. Don't field players celebrate when they score on a goalie all the time? But when a goalie saves a PK or shot she is supposed to do nothing or else she is arrogant? Why the difference vs the field players? I am ok if a goalie doesnt want to celebrate, nothing wrong with that at all. But i am not following why its arrogant if a goalie does chose to celebrate..particularly in the biggest game of her life going to PKs in a national championship. 
Might I point out, she stopped 3 of 7 PK's,..and I believe she got a hand on 2 of the 4 made PKs. She was an absolute BOSS between the sticks, under massive pressure in the biggest games of her life.

Does anyone know where to order KM posters and jerseys? I want to wallpaper my DD room and get her some new school clothes.


----------



## espola

standard said:


> Yea, I would being singing the same tune as well.
> 
> Not sure why GKDAD thinks it changes anything if its to a goalie or a field player,..doesnt make any difference to me. If you open your mouth and talk smack (field player or goalie), you own any reaction that may come from that.
> When i grew up, my parents used four words all the time,.."That's what you get!"
> For example, when I rode my bike without my hands on the handlebars, and I crashed my bike and got a concussion, the first words out of my parents mouth were "Thats what you get!". Pretty simple concept, that their are potential consequences for our actions, and we are responsible and accountable for them and any repercussions that may come from them.
> Unfortunately today this concept is lost on many families and kids.
> 
> Its crystal clear in the video that KM words to MF were exactly as represented by the Stanford side of the camp here ("Is it the Keeper?"). Obviously thats a clear response to trash talking coming her way as it too specific of wording to be otherwise. So as far as I am concerned, the Stanford side is being truthful, while the UCLA side seems to be lying as to what really happened here (clearly she did not say "F U" as some have represented, luckily video proves that not the case.
> In this particular case MF chose to take her hands off the handlebar and it bit her in the butt in a big way,...and her dad sounds like he is busy trying to sue the bike manufacturer.
> 
> Lastly, I am not sure why a goalie celebrating saves in the UNC game is classless or arrogant. Don't field players celebrate when they score on a goalie all the time? But when a goalie saves a PK or shot she is supposed to do nothing or else she is arrogant? Why the difference vs the field players? I am ok if a goalie doesnt want to celebrate, nothing wrong with that at all. But i am not following why its arrogant if a goalie does chose to celebrate..particularly in the biggest game of her life going to PKs in a national championship.
> Might I point out, she stopped 3 of 7 PK's,..and I believe she got a hand on 2 of the 4 made PKs. She was an absolute BOSS between the sticks, under massive pressure in the biggest games of her life.
> 
> Does anyone know where to order KM posters and jerseys? I want to wallpaper my DD room and get her some new school clothes.


And she is a Redshirt Freshman, according to the Stanford soccer roster, so she has three more seasons available (if she keeps her grades up).  She already has a public presence bigger than any other current college soccer player, male or female.


----------



## oh canada

Been away, but just wanted to go on record...

+ props due to Stanford goalie
+ smack talking totally fine as long as it's not racist, etc - only reason women's soccer made it onto SportsCenter was the "zipper throw-away" (that's a good thing)
+ a well played final game, both teams pressed hard and tried to play good soccer
+ hate championship games coming down to PK's, don't think it has any relevance to the more deserving team; at least extend the OT periods longer than 2 x 10' halfs
+ UCLA got absolutely smoked in the semi...very surprised...big coaching error to play with 3 backs...a lot of drama follows that team
+ Congrats to Wash St on an amazing season and losing a tight one to the 2nd best team in the country (NC)
+ Anyone else notice that the PAC-12 football championship was scheduled at the same time as the semi-finals and that the CornHole Tournament was on a higher-rated ESPN channel than ESPNU?  

Best of the holidays to all parents here--give your kids a few weeks break from soccer--it will do them some good.  (some of you need this advice a lot more than others)


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> And she is a Redshirt Freshman, according to the Stanford soccer roster, so she has three more seasons available (if she keeps her grades up).  She already has a public presence bigger than any other current college soccer player, male or female.


Will be interesting to see how that position shakes out with a top recruit coming in.  Of course, it's no surprise when a top recruit goes to Stanford but, unlike field positions, only want stands between the posts.


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> Will be interesting to see how that position shakes out with a top recruit coming in.  Of course, it's no surprise when a top recruit goes to Stanford but, unlike field positions, only want stands between the posts.


The Stanford model, like many big schools serious about athletic championshjps., is a Freshman year working on a managed weight and muscle conditioning program and no game time, then a Redshirt Freshman year with full practice duty and occasional game appearances, then a year as backup (or maybe second backup), and if you are not a starter or an obvious candidate to start next year (Redshirt Junior, Year 4 of 5 allowed), the time has come to be checking out the rugby team.

KM blew that model up by becoming starter in her second year.  Any top GK recruit just coming into the school will be ready for the big time just in time.


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> The Stanford model, like many big schools serious about athletic championshjps., is a Freshman year working on a managed weight and muscle conditioning program and no game time, then a Redshirt Freshman year with full practice duty and occasional game appearances, then a year as backup (or maybe second backup), and if you are not a starter or an obvious candidate to start next year (Redshirt Junior, Year 4 of 5 allowed), the time has come to be checking out the rugby team.
> 
> KM blew that model up by becoming starter in her second year.  Any top GK recruit just coming into the school will be ready for the big time just in time.


Yeah, I appreciate the tutorial but that is not always how it works out in practice.  I believe Emily Oliver started as a frosh won the national title in her Soph year and Jane Campbell was nearly a 4-year starter (coming on when Oliver was injured; she originally rotated a couple of games but started the vast majority).  My recollection is that AJ (who did RS) and Rood rotated for 2 years (with AJ getting the more meaningful starts but neither being FT starters) and, even this year, KM and Rood rotated some.  Micah was a 4-year starter at UCLA and Collins will be a 4-year starter (who did RS her freshman year because Sammy Jo was leading USC to a national title).  Emily Boyd was a 4-year starter at Cal after Emily Krueger was (I think) and EB will be followed another 4 year starter in AA.

My point is not about what the model is or has been at Stanford - finding an Emily Oliver or a Jane Campbell and not worrying from freshman year? Pretty good model. Or is it the RS model as you describe - also a pretty good model, especially if you also have Catarina Marcario and mates on the field - but what, in practice, is going to be an interesting thing to watch in the fall when another elite GK arrives. Will Ratcliffe rotate them? Will he RS the frosh? Will one win out and the other will sit?


----------



## espola

espola said:


> The Stanford model, like many big schools serious about athletic championshjps., is a Freshman year working on a managed weight and muscle conditioning program and no game time, then a Redshirt Freshman year with full practice duty and occasional game appearances, then a year as backup (or maybe second backup), and if you are not a starter or an obvious candidate to start next year (Redshirt Junior, Year 4 of 5 allowed), the time has come to be checking out the rugby team.





espola said:


> The Stanford model, like many big schools serious about athletic championshjps., is a Freshman year working on a managed weight and muscle conditioning program and no game time, then a Redshirt Freshman year with full practice duty and occasional game appearances, then a year as backup (or maybe second backup), and if you are not a starter or an obvious candidate to start next year (Redshirt Junior, Year 4 of 5 allowed), the time has come to be checking out the rugby team.





dk_b said:


> Yeah, I appreciate the tutorial but that is not always how it works out in practice.  I believe Emily Oliver started as a frosh won the national title in her Soph year and Jane Campbell was nearly a 4-year starter (coming on when Oliver was injured; she originally rotated a couple of games but started the vast majority).  My recollection is that AJ (who did RS) and Rood rotated for 2 years (with AJ getting the more meaningful starts but neither being FT starters) and, even this year, KM and Rood rotated some.  Micah was a 4-year starter at UCLA and Collins will be a 4-year starter (who did RS her freshman year because Sammy Jo was leading USC to a national title).  Emily Boyd was a 4-year starter at Cal after Emily Krueger was (I think) and EB will be followed another 4 year starter in AA.
> 
> My point is not about what the model is or has been at Stanford - finding an Emily Oliver or a Jane Campbell and not worrying from freshman year? Pretty good model. Or is it the RS model as you describe - also a pretty good model, especially if you also have Catarina Marcario and mates on the field - but what, in practice, is going to be an interesting thing to watch in the fall when another elite GK arrives. Will Ratcliffe rotate them? Will he RS the frosh? Will one win out and the other will sit?


I think if the new kid is smart enough to see how the program works she will take the redshirt year as a free year at Stanford Soccer Academy.


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> I think if the new kid is smart enough to see how the program works she will take the redshirt year as a free year at Stanford Soccer Academy.


she may be the starter. That may be how the program works. Worked for Oliver.  Barnhart. Campbell.  That’s the point I’m making. None of us knows and it will be fun to watch because there is great talent there (Capt Obvious statement, obviously)


----------



## gkrent

RHMF23 said:


> Yep, not answering that one, and yes have read many documents.  It's just the thought of making the decision with your DD to put her name out there, then to have to make a huge decision quickly.  The only way to prepare I suppose is to visit your old teammates and new friends at potential schools until she makes up her mind to transfer to show interest.


I know a few players who have transferred.  They sometimes put the feelers out in "back channels" such as club coaches, friends, etc.


----------



## gkrent

dk_b said:


> she may be the starter. That may be how the program works. Worked for Oliver.  Barnhart. Campbell.  That’s the point I’m making. None of us knows and it will be fun to watch because there is great talent there (Capt Obvious statement, obviously)


I think all the D1 GK parents on this forum will tell you that a lot of what happens is very circumstantial.


----------



## RHMF23

gkrent said:


> I know a few players who have transferred.  They sometimes put the feelers out in "back channels" such as club coaches, friends, etc.


She's already been vocal about her issues with the program, they've asked her to be more of a leader, which she was as a first yr, and asked how she wanted to be coached, which in my book is f'd up. We are working all channels.  Give me your opionion on the best performing programs or breakout programs/coaches you've had experience with.. no sales men please.  I'm reading this blog as a weed out method among other regional blogs. TIA


----------



## Mystery Train

RHMF23 said:


> She's already been vocal about her issues with the program, they've asked her to be more of a leader, which she was as a first yr, and asked how she wanted to be coached, which in my book is f'd up. We are working all channels.  Give me your opionion on the best performing programs or breakout programs/coaches you've had experience with.. no sales men please.  I'm reading this blog as a weed out method among other regional blogs. TIA


What kind of parameters?  Does the conference/division matter, or is it more about just getting with a good program and playing time?  If it does matter, DI, II, III, NAIA, JC?  Specific to west coast or any region in particular?  Lots of folks on here have inside info and great insight, although the ones who really know will likely PM you rather than post it publicly... folks who put programs on blast publicly generally don't know squat.


----------



## RHMF23

Mystery Train said:


> What kind of parameters?  Does the conference/division matter, or is it more about just getting with a good program and playing time?  If it does matter, DI, II, III, NAIA, JC?  Specific to west coast or any region in particular?  Lots of folks on here have inside info and great insight, although the ones who really know will likely PM you rather than post it publicly... folks who put programs on blast publicly generally don't know squat.


Top 5 conferences, D1, Top 25


----------



## RHMF23

RHMF23 said:


> Top 5 conferences, D1, Top 25


She's started every game in similar program.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I think all the D1 GK parents on this forum will tell you that a lot of what happens is very circumstantial.


Like forwards playing as the emergency keeper?

BTW, I’m a  GK parent now, right?


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> Like forwards playing as the emergency keeper?
> 
> BTW, I’m a  GK parent now, right?


Definitely.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> The Stanford model, like many big schools serious about athletic championshjps., is a Freshman year working on a managed weight and muscle conditioning program and no game time, then a Redshirt Freshman year with full practice duty and occasional game appearances, then a year as backup (or maybe second backup), and if you are not a starter or an obvious candidate to start next year (Redshirt Junior, Year 4 of 5 allowed), the time has come to be checking out the rugby team.
> 
> KM blew that model up by becoming starter in her second year.  Any top GK recruit just coming into the school will be ready for the big time just in time.


Doms got a ton of minutes as a true freshman... and frankly, with JB gone, I think Maya should have started sooner.


----------



## dk_b

The Outlaw said:


> Doms got a ton of minutes as a true freshman... and frankly, with JB gone, I think Maya should have started sooner.


Huge Doms fan . . . I don't know the roster enough but I was glad to see her minutes/contributions rise as the season went on


----------



## gkrent

RHMF23 said:


> Top 5 conferences, D1, Top 25


For that all you have to do is look at the teams that made the round of 16 is a good start.  Or the final RPI on the NCAA.   But shouldn't there be more criteria?  Like, does the player like the school?  Does the player have a region in mind they want to be?  Does the player have broader academic goals?

Does your player play for FSU?  LOL


----------



## eastbaysoccer

For my kid it was the opportunity to play substantial 
minutes as a freshman at a D1, tier 1 academic college in a TOP 10 conference and receive substantial athletic/academic money.


----------



## push_up

Hey Map, how are you feeling about things now?  Are you still bitter about last year?  LMAO.  Are you sad I predicted the kneelers and your daughter not win a natty in her four years of trying.  Revenge is a dish best served cold.  Happy new year MAP!

Lolololololololololololol


----------



## soccerobserver

eastbaysoccer said:


> For my kid it was the opportunity to play substantial
> minutes as a freshman at a D1, tier 1 academic college in a TOP 10 conference and receive substantial athletic/academic money.


@eastbaysoccer I think you could make an entire new thread about playing time. Some kids on the bench seem to be used by the coach like the Washington Generals were with the Harlem Globetrotters. It’s sad to see to me when bench players are essentially a team to scrimmage against for the starters. My kids is a starter but I see players who should play more but who don’t and it’s a tragedy.


----------



## espola

soccerobserver said:


> @eastbaysoccer I think you could make an entire new thread about playing time. Some kids on the bench seem to be used by the coach like the Washington Generals were with the Harlem Globetrotters. It’s sad to see to me when bench players are essentially a team to scrimmage against for the starters. My kids is a starter but I see players who should play more but who don’t and it’s a tragedy.


There is nothing new about that.


----------



## soccerobserver

espola said:


> There is nothing new about that.


@espola I did not say it was a new phenomenon.


----------



## gkrent

I know he’s not here because of a bet, but congrats to MAPs player are in order as she was drafted in the NWSL!


----------



## socalkdg

gkrent said:


> I know he’s not here because of a bet, but congrats to MAPs player are in order as she was drafted in the NWSL!


She went with Sanchez to Washington Spirit.   Sophia Smith left school early and was the number one pick.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

socalkdg said:


> She went with Sanchez to Washington Spirit.   Sophia Smith left school early and was the number one pick.


Wow... Smith leaving Stanford early.  Interesting choice.


----------



## dk_b

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... Smith leaving Stanford early.  Interesting choice.


she’s not been named to the Olympic qualifying roster but maybe she’s been given assurances of making the Olympic team. If so, she gets access to the bonus money that she would not have as a college student. Like tierna. More surprising to me is Sanchez’s decision


----------



## sirfootyalot

socalkdg said:


> She went with Sanchez to Washington Spirit.   Sophia Smith left school early and was the number one pick.


I thought Smith left because there was some sort of guarantee with the USWNT. That was not the case as she didn’t make the roster. I don’t really understand the urge for her to leave Stanford, who in my opinion is as good, if not better of a playground than half of the NWSL teams. Mallory Pugh, who to me is a similar player to Smith was also dropped from the roster. It clearly has not worked out for Pugh to skip college. You can only make so much money from endorsements if you’re not a part of the USWNT. Women’s pro game is getting better for certain, but not good enough yet to leave what those two left behind in my opinion.


----------



## sirfootyalot

dk_b said:


> she’s not been named to the Olympic qualifying roster but maybe she’s been given assurances of making the Olympic team. If so, she gets access to the bonus money that she would not have as a college student. Like tierna. More surprising to me is Sanchez’s decision


If you didn’t make this roster, you’re not making the Olympic roster. 28 to 20 for qualifying. 20 to 18 for the main event.


----------



## dk_b

sirfootyalot said:


> If you didn’t make this roster, you’re not making the Olympic roster. 28 to 20 for qualifying. 20 to 18 for the main event.


can’t imagine it’s that rigid because of injury and the like.


----------



## sirfootyalot

dk_b said:


> can’t imagine it’s that rigid because of injury and the like.


Two that won’t make the 18 will be alternate. Again, her playing with the USWNT this summer is close to none unless some awful amount of injuries happen as you suggested. I’d think her focus is now on U20s


----------



## dk_b

sirfootyalot said:


> Two that won’t make the 18 will be alternate. Again, her playing with the USWNT this summer is close to none unless some awful amount of injuries happen as you suggested. I’d think her focus is now on U20s


I don’t disagree because I just don’t know but then what’s the point with the Alex Morgan discussion about coming back for the Olympics after she has her baby?  She’s clearly not participating in qualifying, and was never going to be, so why would she have mentioned hoping to come back in time to play?


----------



## SoccerJones

sirfootyalot said:


> I thought Smith left because there was some sort of guarantee with the USWNT. That was not the case as she didn’t make the roster. I don’t really understand the urge for her to leave Stanford, who in my opinion is as good, if not better of a playground than half of the NWSL teams. Mallory Pugh, who to me is a similar player to Smith was also dropped from the roster. It clearly has not worked out for Pugh to skip college. You can only make so much money from endorsements if you’re not a part of the USWNT. Women’s pro game is getting better for certain, but not good enough yet to leave what those two left behind in my opinion.


If I'm not mistaken, this is only the pre-qualifying roster.  Another roster change will be made for the olympics.  Stanford is a great place and Radcliff has built a powerhouse program that's getting better every year.  I wonder if this is the new trend...leaving school early for peanuts.  No roster spot is guaranteed and if you don't make the NT, then it's washing dishes before games to help pay for a living.    

I agree @dk_b about Sanchez...big head scratcher!


----------



## sirfootyalot

dk_b said:


> I don’t disagree because I just don’t know but then what’s the point with the Alex Morgan discussion about coming back for the Olympics after she has her baby?  She’s clearly not participating in qualifying, and was never going to be, so why would she have mentioned hoping to come back in time to play?


Anything can happen of course. Morgan is not available and if she is fit to play by then maybe she will. Smith is available to play now. If he thinks she is someone he wants to take this summer, why leave her behind now? It doesn’t help her and the gap will only get bigger with 20 he is taking now. He should bring more players for the She Believes Cup so we’ll see if she will make that roster


----------



## LadiesMan217

~40 days to spring soccer kickoff - so use to watching the kid play year round I am jones'n a bit.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

She could always finish her degree later?  Take the money and run if you can.


----------



## sirfootyalot

eastbaysoccer said:


> She could always finish her degree later?  Take the money and run if you can.


Not at Stanford. My understanding from talking to my DD is that if you do not finish 50% toward your degree and leave, you will have to reapply to get in and pay on your own. She can always get a degree elsewhere too so maybe it’s not all that important to her. 
I know I’m old, and I realize getting a 4 year degree isn’t nearly as important as it used to be.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

There is less money to be made than you can make with a degree unless you are part of the National Team.  I can understand going pro after the college degree but giving up that degree without making the extra National money does not make sense.  By the way that roster has 10 women over 30 and the youngest is 24.   The average age is just shy of 30.  It is about time that these older players be retired from National play.  I know they want to keep making money but we stand a real good chance of our younger talent skipping the pro path in order to earn a living.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Simisoccerfan said:


> There is less money to be made than you can make with a degree unless you are part of the National Team.  I can understand going pro after the college degree but giving up that degree without making the extra National money does not make sense.  By the way that roster has 10 women over 30 and the youngest is 24.   The average age is just shy of 30.  It is about time that these older players be retired from National play.  I know they want to keep making money but we stand a real good chance of our younger talent skipping the pro path in order to earn a living.


Could she continue as a Student without playing for them?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

The key is sponsorships... making the side cash.  Hope Solo's best decision was being a spokesperson for Arby's.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> Could she continue as a Student without playing for them?


Anyone can be a student if they have the grades, get accepted and can pay the bill.


----------



## dad4

anyone know when the D1 spring schedules come out?  (for public consumption, I assume the teams already know.)


----------



## Simisoccerfan

dad4 said:


> anyone know when the D1 spring schedules come out?  (for public consumption, I assume the teams already know.)


All teams know their schedule.  For some unknown reason many teams do not post their schedules but some have then up.


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> All teams know their schedule.  For some unknown reason many teams do not post their schedules but some have then up.


CSUF's was posted yesterday. The delay was due to a cancellation and need to reschedule. Looks like we get to pee in a port-a-potty at Pepperdine again.


----------



## soccer661

Still no schedule for us...but we play later (usually April and May)...

Outside-- bathroom tip for Pepperdine-- it's just a little bit of a walk & down some stairs on far end of field but we use the baseball field bathrooms down below 
That will be a GREAT game!!! 
(I'll need to look at dates, maybe take our youngers team to that one


----------



## dad4

UCLA is also up.


----------

